# TVC - The Vaping Channel



## Chanelr

My name is Chanèl Reichel, independent vape reviewer based in the beautiful city of Johannesburg, South Africa.

I started with reviews in September 2018, due to various reasons. Including but not limited to biased opinions, guys jumping onto the hype train, over-hyping flavours, etc. I ended up spending so much money on things that are not that great or do not deserve the praise it got.

My reviews and opinions are those of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organizational views or stereotypes. I tend to give my brutal honest opinion. If I do not like a juice or a flavour profile personally, I will still provide solid feedback on what I am tasting and experiencing.

I have an uniquely developed and designed rating system to no other in South Africa. All my work is also copyright protected.

Since I have started on this journey, I have not looked back.


*Aramax*

*Power Mod*


*Aspire*

*Gusto Mini*
*
Authentic Alchemist*

*Berry Nice Indeed*

*Gorgeous Guava*
*Tangerine Queen*

*
Avacare Vapes*

*Apple Mist*
*Atomic Soda*
*Choco-Nut Charm*
*Cosmic Caramel*
*Enchanted Berries*
*Granadilla Glaze*
*Mocha Sublime*


*Bang Bang Juice*

*Tuk Tuk*

*Blends of Distinction*

*Ice Pop : Berry*
*Ice Pop : Greek Fruit*
*Ice Pop : Papaya*


*Boom Coils*

*Mr. Lime Boy*


*Boost Labs Eliquid*

*Mango, Papaya & Apricot*

*Raspberry, Lychee and Guava*


*BWDV SA*

*Build a Box*


*Cloud Nurdz*

*Peach Blue Razz*

*Strawberry Lemon Iced*


*Craftsmen Vape*

*Mixed Berries Iced Tea*
*Peach Ice Tea*


*Dinner Lady*

*Apple Sours (Ice)*

*Fruits Range Review*

*Lemon Sherbets*
*Lemon Sherbets (Ice)*
*Pink Berry*
*Strawberry Macaroon*
*Strawberry Macaroon (Nic Salts)*
*Sunset Mojito*
*Sweet Fusion*


*Downtown Juice Co*

*Blood Bath*


*Elements*

*Chocolate Tobacco (Nic Salts)*
*FAR : Candy Punch (Nic Salts)*
*Koi Yatsuhashi*
*Koi Yuzu*


*Elysian Labs*

*Artemis (Nic Salts)*
*Gambler*
*Nilla 'spresso*


*Emissary Elixirs*

*Alpha*
*Khanage*
*Tempest Ice*
*Tempestus*
*Wolfsbane*


*Esheli*

*Butterscotch Brulee*
*Caramel Popcorn*
*Lemon Ice Tea*
*MSL*
*MSL Ice*
*Polar Ice*
*Polar Ice (Nic Salts) - Review released in Vapers Publication*
*R&R*
*Spearmint*
*World Wonders Range*

*Eye Cloudz*

*The Slush on Ice*


*Fantastic International*

*Lemon Lime*
*Puff Master*
*Orange*
*Wild Berries*


*Five Points*

*Chai*
*Chewwy White Gummy*

*Fcukin' Flava*

*Lime Ice Cream*


*Flavair*

*Mad Mango*
*Pineapple Peng*


*Folomov*

*A1 Magnetic USB Charger*


*Fresh Farms*

*Sour Chew*


*Fusion Vapes*

*Green Sour Apple Candy*


*Gbom*

*Blurred Lines*

*Ndulge Mango Cardinal*


*Geekvape*

*Geek Vape FLINT All-in-One Starter Kit*


*Hats Vape*

*Klap Cake*


*Hazeworks*

*Jelly Babe*


*Hyp Eliquids*

*Bubblegum*

*Chocolate Milk*
*Custard Cup*
*Kiwi Litchi*
*S.M.A.G / S.M.A.G Ice*


*iJoy*

*Mystique Disposable Mesh Tank*


*IVG Eliquids*

*Peppermint Breeze Gum*
*Strawberry Watermelon*
*Tropical Berry Chew*

*Just Juice *

*Apple & Pear on Ice (Salts)*


*Just Like That*

*Black Betty*

*Lola's Cola*
*Mango Fandango*
*My Sharona*


*Jozi City Vape Company*

*Bubblelicious*

*Double Apple*


*Kzor*

*Frui Tea*

*Meloncholy*


*LiQ-it*

*Blackcurrant Ice*

*Exotic Fruits*


*Liquid Faction*

*Blackcurrant - Frozen*

*Dreamberry Solo*
*Lime Solo*
*Pineapple - Frozen*


*Loaded E-Liquid*

*Cotton Candy Pink*
*Strawberry Jelly Donut (200th Review)*


*Lost World Eliquids*

*El Dorado Banana Custard*


*Majestic Vapor*

*Ju-Long*
*Orochi*
*Orochi Iced Up*
*Vasuki*


*Monsta Vape*

*Red Velvet*
*Screamo Mango*
*Strawz Apple*
*Zesty Grappy*

*Moreish Puff*

*Bubblegum Lollies (Salts)*
*Sweet Popcorn*


*Mr. Cloudy Baker*

*Cherry Menthol*
*Harvest Berry*
*Peach Gobler*


*Mr. Hardwicks'*

*Apple Fizz*
*Loopz*
*Stroopwafel*


*<null/> Eliquid*

*Creamy Pineapple*

*Lemon Cheesecake*
*Milktart Milkshake*
*G.O.A.T*


*Nerd Factory*

*Grape Frozen*
*No Throat Hit : Not Just Peachy*
*Summerberries Frozen*


*Nomadic Elixirs*

*Admiral*
*Ahoy! - Review released in Vapers Publication*
*Ahoy! (Nic Salts)*
*Anchor*
*Kraken*
*Kraken (Nic Salts)*
*Kraken Ice*
*Madagascar*
*Malibu*
*Sltz : Choc Mint Ice Cream (Nic Salts)*
*Sltz : Raspberry Custard (Nic Salts)*


*Northern Craft Vapes*

*Apex*
*Carbide (Nic Salts)*
*Ripple*
*Sierra (Nic Salts)*
*Strawb*
*Trinity*
*Trinity Ice*


*Not Another Juice Co*

*Mystical Slushie*
*Twisted Slushie*


*Over Juiced*

*Arctic Cow*
*Murcott Sap*


*Paulies Eliquid*

*Guava Ice*


*Pied Piper*

*Caramel Cigar (Nic Salts)*


*Prime Vape*

*Absolute Pineapple*

*Armageddon*
*Fizzapple*
*Fizzapple Ice - Review released in Vapers Publication*
*Musky Husky*
*Lemonito*
*Mango to the Max*
*Mango to the Max (No Mint)*
*Passionate*
*Pomcool*
*Sheriff's Custard*
*Wrath of the Grapes*


*Project X *

*Nutty Cuxtard*


*Psyclone *

*Citadel 22mm RDA*


*Queensberry Rules *

*Low Blow Cupcake*

*Mommy's Boy Milktart*

*Rebel Revolution Vape*

*Apache Leaf MTL vs DL*

*Escobar's Beans*
*Gupta Frozen Assets*
*Iron Lady*
*Ma Baker*
*Peanut Gallery*


*Riot Squad*

*Black Edition 1*

*Mango-Lime Grenade*
*Raspberry Grenade*
*Smashed Apple Pie*


*Rubix Eliquid *

*Exotic Fruits*
*Litchi Bang Watermelon*
*Passion Explosion Peach*


*Ruffbeard *

*Hawaiian Breeze*
*Purple Rain*

*Ruthless*

*Antitode on Ice*
*Ez Duz It*
*Rage*

*Skir Skirrr on Ice (Nic Salts)*
*Strizzy*

*Series Liquids *

*Strawberry Mini Donut*


*Sickboy77 Eliquids *

*Asylum Hysteria : Coffee and Vanilla*

*Asylum Hysteria : Vanilla*
*Asylum OCD*
*Blackout Ice*
*Black Raz - Limited Edition*
*CID*
*Cream Me*
*Feago*
*Five'O (MTL)*
*Ice Cold Craft : Apple & Lychee*
*Ice Cold Craft : Mango*
*Ice Cold Craft : Oaked*
*Pixie Floss*


*Slick Eliquids *

*Cookie*

*Grape*


*Slush Rush *

*Pink Rush*

*Smashd*

*Mizz Tasty*


*Smoant *

*Karat Pod*


*Snowwolf *

*Wocket Pod System*


*Solt (Salts) *

*Tobacco*
*Vanilla*
*Menthol*

*Steamy Cauldron*

*Strawberry, Watermelon and Bubblegum on ice*


*Steeped Juice*

*Cinna-Stirred*
*Lustful Lemon*
*Roll-In Donut*

*Strawbry Kicker*

*Sugar Rush*

*Caramel Toffee*


*Tesoro Creations *

*Brain Freeze*
*Caramel Dreams*
*Fuzzy Nipple*

*The Mad Alchemist*

*Volka - The Boeba*


*The Vape Industry*

*The Signature Collection*


*Twisp*

*Arcus AIO*
*Cola Fizz*
*CliQ*
*Cue Starter Kit*
*Cumulus X AIO*
*Fresh Bubble Tea*


*Vampire Vapes*

*Koncept XIX : Heisenberg*


*Vape King*

*Anti-Theft Vape Bag*


*Vapeboratories *

*Drip 'n' Go : Appelkosie*
*Drip 'n' Go : Cool Island*
*Honey o' Cereal*


*Vapour Mountain*

*Classic Cola*
*Crème de Malva (Sigma Eliquids)*
*Femme Fatale*
*Juniper*
*One (Vape Fuel)*
*Red Pill*
*XXX*


*Vivismoke *

*Mini Ultrasonic Cleaner*


*Wiener Vape co.*

*Good Boy*
*Jelly Monster*


*Wonutz*

*Cinnamon Swirl Glazed*

*Coffee Caramel Glazed*



*Social Media Links :*
*Facebook *
*Instagram*


*The Vaping Chanel Insider*

*The Vape Den*

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR

@Chanelr ...... from what i have seen so far i know you will do very well. Will certainly give you a mention in my next vid. 
Welcome, all the best and feel free to contact for any further assistance.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Bulldog

All the best @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

KZOR said:


> @Chanelr ...... from what i have seen so far i know you will do very well. Will certainly give you a mention in my next vid.
> Welcome, all the best and feel free to contact for any further assistance.


Thank you so much

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Chanelr said:


> Thanks guys



welcome !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chukin'Vape

All the best @Chanelr - will you be doing hardware reviews, diy, vapeshows?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

were is the YouTube link lets see you in action

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Hi all.
They will only be written reviews and only vape juices for the start of this adventure...

I would just like to give a massive thanks to everybody who has helped me get this going and all the advise. You all rock!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Good stuff @Chanelr you go girl ! You definitely need a YT channel  ..... we need more lady reviewers ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Chanelr

Daniel said:


> Good stuff @Chanelr you go girl ! You definitely need a YT channel  ..... we need more lady reviewers ....


That will come in the future, I promise!

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Andre

Chanelr said:


> Hi all.
> They will only be written reviews and only vape juices for the start of this adventure...
> 
> I would just like to give a massive thanks to everybody who has helped me get this going and all the advise. You all rock!


I love written reviews! So much faster to consume. All the best.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Max

All the very Best @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

Okay guys and girls here we go, The Vaping Chanel's first official review...

*Juice Name:* Jelly Babe
*Manufactured By:* Hazeworks SA
*Flavour Profile:* Powdered Jelly Candy
*Packaging: *60ml easy dripper bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 2 and 4 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 70 PG / 30 VG

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

Jelly Babe from Hazeworks SA was launched successfully on the 4th of August 2018 and I truly understand what the hype was all about.

The label has minimal graphics which makes it look elegant and the bold name catches your eye quite quickly.

When you do the finger tasting test, some juices can taste odd, too strong, very cakey, too juicy or a lot of mint. But Jelly Babe just knocks your socks off completely from the finger tasting test to vaping it and believe me you will be hooked on this flavour in no time, even if you are not a big fan of the candy flavoured juices.

To me the smell and taste is spot on if you take it and compare it to a pack of jelly babies covered in icing sugar (and yes, I did try it that way). I would use it as an ADV as the sweetness it not too overpowering.

If this does not send you on a trip down childhood memory lane, I am not sure what will.

Chances of me buying a bottle again? No doubt about it.




*Devices used for this review :*
Vaporesso Swag with tank (40W), Vaporesso Swag with Wasp Nano RDA (65W).

*Please Note :*
_All reviews are purely based on my own opinion and is in no way influenced by any brand or person. Mod, tank, RDA and POD system used for reviews are entry level because not all new/experienced vapers can afford the high-end devices, etc._

_Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

_

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Chanelr

Chanelr said:


> Okay guys and girls here we go, The Vaping Chanel's first official review...
> 
> *Juice Name:* Jelly Babe
> *Manufactured By:* Hazeworks SA
> *Flavour Profile:* Powdered Jelly Candy
> *Packaging: *60ml easy dripper bottle
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 2 and 6 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 70 PG / 30 VG
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> Jelly Babe from Hazeworks SA was launched successfully on the 4th of August 2018 and I truly understand what the hype was all about.
> 
> The label has minimal graphics which makes it look elegant and the bold name catches your eye quite quickly.
> 
> When you do the finger tasting test, some juices can taste odd, too strong, very cakey, too juicy or a lot of mint. But Jelly Babe just knocks your socks off completely from the finger tasting test to vaping it and believe me you will be hooked on this flavour in no time, even if you are not a big fan of the candy flavoured juices.
> 
> To me the smell and taste is spot on if you take it and compare it to a pack of jelly babies covered in icing sugar (and yes, I did try it that way). I would use it as an ADV as the sweetness it not too overpowering.
> 
> If this does not send you on a trip down childhood memory lane, I am not sure what will.
> 
> Chances of me buying a bottle again? No doubt about it.
> 
> View attachment 144686
> 
> 
> *Devices used for this review :*
> Vaporesso Swag with tank (40W), Vaporesso Swag with Wasp Nano RDA (65W).
> 
> *Please Note :*
> _All reviews are purely based on my own opinion and is in no way influenced by any brand or person. Mod, tank, RDA and POD system used for reviews are entry level because not all new/experienced vapers can afford the high-end devices, etc._
> 
> _Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._



Please note the coil/wick stain rating works on the severity of the stain (so 5 stars will make it bad) I will change that on the next review

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog

Ok so not a coil killer

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Bulldog said:


> Ok so not a coil killer


Definitely not a coil killer

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Chanelr said:


> Hi all.
> They will only be written reviews and only vape juices for the start of this adventure...
> 
> I would just like to give a massive thanks to everybody who has helped me get this going and all the advise. You all rock!



Congrats @Chanelr - looking forward to it 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JaneDeer

How awesome @Chanelr 
Love the female approach and the format of your reviews! Wishing you plenty success!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

JaneDeer said:


> How awesome @Chanelr
> Love the female approach and the format of your reviews! Wishing you plenty success!!!


Thank you so much I really appreciate it

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

Morning guys and girls. 
Please feel free to ask any questions, share your thoughts or give your own opinion. If you liked the review or have suggestions please let me know. All comments are most welcome here

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

Chanelr said:


> Morning guys and girls.
> Please feel free to ask any questions, share your thoughts or give your own opinion. If you liked the review or have suggestions please let me know. All comments are most welcome here



hi was wondering, do to DIY ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

vicTor said:


> hi was wondering, do to DIY ?


I have done a few diy juices, but I'm not a master on the subject yet. I was in the DIY comp for VapeCon, and only a month later found the flaw in my juice..

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Great to see @Chanelr 
All the best with it and look forward to seeing your reviews!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Silver said:


> Great to see @Chanelr
> All the best with it and look forward to seeing your reviews!


Thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Nilla’Spresso
*Manufactured By:* Elysian Labs
*Flavour Profile:* Cinnamon Vanilla Coffee Cake
*Packaging:* 60ml easy dripper bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30 PG / 70 VG

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The packaging is clear and precise with the flavour profile indicated on the bottom right of the label.

Very striking design with a cute little cartoony cake image.

When you look at the name, all coffee and cake lovers will jump up and down. Because who doesn't love coffee, right? But sadly in my opinion it lacks the taste of coffee, so this one will be more for the cake lovers.

With the finger tasting you will find that the flavour is not too cakey with just a hint of cinnamon and minimal traces of coffee.

Upon vaping the buttery vanilla taste itself again is a little overpowering but the taste is luscious, the only downfall is that the flavours are a bit unbalanced. If the flavours were balanced perfectly it would be a coffeeholics dream juice.

Will I buy a bottle again? I believe so.



Please remember the coil/wick stain rating works on the severity of the stain (so 5 stars will make it bad).

*Please note :*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._

_Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts_

_COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

_

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Chanelr said:


> *Juice Name:* Nilla’Spresso
> *Manufactured By:* Elysian Labs
> *Flavour Profile:* Cinnamon Vanilla Coffee Cake
> *Packaging:* 60ml easy dripper bottle
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30 PG / 70 VG
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> The packaging is clear and precise with the flavour profile indicated on the bottom right of the label.
> 
> Very striking design with a cute little cartoony cake image.
> 
> When you look at the name, all coffee and cake lovers will jump up and down. Because who doesn't love coffee, right? But sadly in my opinion it lacks the taste of coffee, so this one will be more for the cake lovers.
> 
> With the finger tasting you will find that the flavour is not too cakey with just a hint of cinnamon and minimal traces of coffee.
> 
> Upon vaping the buttery vanilla taste itself again is a little overpowering but the taste is luscious, the only downfall is that the flavours are a bit unbalanced. If the flavours were balanced perfectly it would be a coffeeholics dream juice.
> 
> Will I buy a bottle again? I believe so.
> 
> View attachment 144975
> 
> Please remember the coil/wick stain rating works on the severity of the stain (so 5 stars will make it bad).
> 
> *Please note :*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._
> 
> _Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts_


what an awsome Review Chanel...keep up the Good Work

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Martin Narainsamy said:


> what an awsome Review Chanel...keep up the Good Work


Thank you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mic Lazzari

Really interesting!
It's soooo hard to find a good coffee, as a coffee lover. Something that doesn't taste like instant with artificial sweetener and creamer and something that doesn't absolutely destroy coils.

Chanel, will you only be reviewing DL style flavours? Or MTL too?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

Mic Lazzari said:


> Really interesting!
> It's soooo hard to find a good coffee, as a coffee lover. Something that doesn't taste like instant with artificial sweetener and creamer and something that doesn't absolutely destroy coils.
> 
> Chanel, will you only be reviewing DL style flavours? Or MTL too?


Will be doing MTL as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Review Time

*Juice Name:* Green
*Manufactured By:* Fusion Vapes
*Flavour Profile:* Sour Apple Candy
*Packaging:* 30ml Glass bottle with dripper or 100ml Plastic Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* Max VG specified (88%)

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The Fusion Vapes juice line was successfully launched at VapeCon in 2017.

The label is black putting emphasis on the colour green. It is unique and shows all the necessary information.

With the finger tasting test you get the sweet apple taste with a little hint of sour candy. Absolute spot on flavour.

On first inhale, you get the mouth-watering taste of fresh green apples and on the exhale some very real tasting sour candy comes jumping across your palate.

What I like about this juice is that it is not overpoweringly sweet and then sour, it rather has a nice balance between the flavours.

The only thing that I dislike is that if you vape it too much it makes you very thirsty. But that happens if you eat a packet of sour sweets as well.

If you like sour candy apple juice, you will absolutely LOVE this one.

Would I buy another bottle? Most definitely, we have already destroyed 3 bottles.




*Please note :*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._

_Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

I love the pic with the star ratings. Brilliant if you dont have time to read the review and just want a visual representation. Keep up the good work @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Chanelr

SmokeyJoe said:


> I love the pic with the star ratings. Brilliant if you dont have time to read the review and just want a visual representation. Keep up the good work @Chanelr


Thank you so much, I do appreciate the kind words


----------



## Alex

I love the format @Chanelr, keep it going.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Alex said:


> I love the format @Chanelr, keep it going.


@Alex appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

Chanelr said:


> Review Time
> 
> *Juice Name:* Green
> *Manufactured By:* Fusion Vapes
> *Flavour Profile:* Sour Apple Candy
> *Packaging:* 30ml Glass bottle with dripper or 100ml Plastic Bottle
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* Max VG specified (88%)
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> The Fusion Vapes juice line was successfully launched at VapeCon in 2017.
> 
> The label is black putting emphasis on the colour green. It is unique and shows all the necessary information.
> 
> With the finger tasting test you get the sweet apple taste with a little hint of sour candy. Absolute spot on flavour.
> 
> On first inhale, you get the mouth-watering taste of fresh green apples and on the exhale some very real tasting sour candy comes jumping across your palate.
> 
> What I like about this juice is that it is not overpoweringly sweet and then sour, it rather has a nice balance between the flavours.
> 
> The only thing that I dislike is that if you vape it too much it makes you very thirsty. But that happens if you eat a packet of sour sweets as well.
> 
> If you like sour candy apple juice, you will absolutely LOVE this one.
> 
> Would I buy another bottle? Most definitely, we have already destroyed 3 bottles.
> 
> View attachment 145173
> 
> 
> *Please note :*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._
> 
> _Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts_




I like how your rating is identified

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Hey @Chanelr,,,please send me a link for the juice to buy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Hey @Chanelr,,,please send me a link for the juice to buy.


Hi Martin.
https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/collections/fusion-vapes/products/fusion-vapes-green-30ml-100ml

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

New review coming up later today...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Review time
*
Juice Name:* Strawb
*Manufactured By:* Northern Craft Vapes
*Flavour Profile:* Fruity Cereal Loops with Strawberry Milk
*Packaging:* 2 x 30ml Glass bottle with dripper or 120ml Glass Bottle with dripper.
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg (120ml only available in 3mg)
*PG/VG Ratio:* 70VG/30PG

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

Strawb was successfully launched on the 2nd of August. Making it a brand new juice on the market but it is making quite the buzz.

The 60ml option is packed in a nice convenient box with 2 x 30ml bottles (you know His and Hers lol). The bottle itself is white with black text and a shocking pink mark. Truly haven’t seen packaging like this before and it is conspicuous.

With the finger tasting test you can taste the fruity loops and a strong strawberry milky flavour. Not too fruity, not too milky. It is just right.

Upon vaping, it just gets better and better. Smooth, fruity taste with a perfectly balanced creamy strawberry flavour on exhale.

It took me back quite a few years to my very younger years when I was visiting my grandparents in the Karoo for school holidays and I always had fruit loops for breakfast and drinking up the flavoured milk afterwards, saving the best for last.

_Little Tip:_
_The flavour comes through a lot better on an RDA on low wattage._

Will I buy a bottle again? Yes.




*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._

_Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts_

_COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

_

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Calvin Naidoo

Very nice reviews Chanelr and like your format.Keep up the good work look forward to seeing more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Calvin Naidoo said:


> Very nice reviews Chanelr and like your format.Keep up the good work look forward to seeing more.


Thanks man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Surprise review...
This one is a bit more different then the usual.

*Juice Name:* Artemis
*Manufactured By:* Elysian Labs
*Flavour Profile:* Lychee, Strawberry and Creamy Pear
*Packaging:* 30ml easy dripper bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options*: 24 and 48 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 40% PG and 60% VG

These Nic Salts were sent to me by Rob Fisher to review and it forms part of 4 flavour reviews over the next couple of weeks.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The packaging is clear and states that it is Nic Salts aka Elysian Salts. With the flavour profile indicated on the side of the label.

With the finger tasting you will find that the strawberry is very creamy with a dash of lychee, can't seem to taste the creamy pear. I will not advise tasting too much of it with the finger tasting test as it is very strong.

Upon inhale you will find the strawberry overpowering the other flavours, but you do taste the lychee a bit more still no traces of pear.

With exhaling there is a rich strawberry taste with the lychee flavour finishing it off nicely. I believe the creamy pear was used to blend the flavours together.

Overall I would not say it's a bad, but it is definitely not something I will use the entire day.

That is why I have multiple pod's 
To chop and change between different flavours.

Will I buy a bottle again? I don't think so.




*Please note :*
_These products are specifically designed for use in pod base devices only. Please do not use Nic Salt e-liquid in your RTA's, RDA's, RDTA's or Sub-Ohm Tanks._

_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._

_Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._

_COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

_

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## daniel craig

@Chanelr 2 stars for coil friendly means that it's a bit harsh on the coils? And does smokers high refer to the buzz or satisfaction or throat hit ? Is this rating for the 24mg or the 48mg?

Great review format and review

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

@daniel craig thanks for the questions.
Will help me improve a bit more on the next one.

On coils, it leaves a bit of a stain.
Smokers high will be the satisfaction and throat hit.

And review was done one the 24mg.
I might just die a bit on the 48mg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig

Chanelr said:


> @daniel craig thanks for the questions.
> Will help me improve a bit more on the next one.
> 
> On coils, it leaves a bit of a stain.
> Smokers high will be the satisfaction and throat hit.
> 
> And review was done one the 24mg.
> I might just die a bit on the 48mg



Am I reading it correctly this way:

2 stars means it's harsh on coils (5 stars would mean it's clean on coils and doesn't gunk them up easily) 

2 stars for Smokers high would mean it's harsh (5 stars would mean it has the perfect amount of throat hit and is smooth)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

daniel craig said:


> Am I reading it correctly this way:
> 
> 2 stars means it's harsh on coils (5 stars would mean it's clean on coils and doesn't gunk them up easily)
> 
> 2 stars for Smokers high would mean it's harsh (5 stars would mean it has the perfect amount of throat hit and is smooth)


Correct.
But as always, just my opinion

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari

Salt Nic is a tricky subject. Salts can change flavour profiles and by masking the throat hit sometimes makes it difficult to self-titrate your intake. A distinction also needs to be made between MTL salt nic and DL salt nic juices. Nic Salts are an artificially produced form of nicotine developed by companies like JUUL to help their atomizers deliver the required nicotine levels. This could only be achieved by increasing the levels to almost 60mg so salts were developed to soften the throat hit. Much like what the tobacco companies did to extract more nicotine from the tobacco it resulted in a more addictive product. So I am quite keen to hear about your experiences relating to this aspect of using Nic Salts, and if you experienced it differently? Better or worse than free base nicotine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Mic Lazzari said:


> Salt Nic is a tricky subject. Salts can change flavour profiles and by masking the throat hit sometimes makes it difficult to self-titrate your intake. A distinction also needs to be made between MTL salt nic and DL salt nic juices. Nic Salts are an artificially produced form of nicotine developed by companies like JUUL to help their atomizers deliver the required nicotine levels. This could only be achieved by increasing the levels to almost 60mg so salts were developed to soften the throat hit. Much like what the tobacco companies did to extract more nicotine from the tobacco it resulted in a more addictive product. So I am quite keen to hear about your experiences relating to this aspect of using Nic Salts, and if you experienced it differently? Better or worse than free base nicotine.


Thanks for the info Mic.
As a heavy smoker, Nic Salts was the only thing that helped me give the stinkies the boot.

Personally, if I was not an ex-smoker I would not have used it. As I have seen in our friend group, if they use the pod they get cravings for the stinkies. But its just my opinion. I absolutely love nic salts, they saved me

So I switch between the pod and the vape, that way I dont get 'gatvol' of the taste and revert back to bad old habbits.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Review time...

*Juice Name:* N’Dulge
*Manufactured By:* Gbom Vapes
*Flavour Profile: *Mango Cardinal
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 2 and 5 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The N’Dulge Mango Cardinal was successfully launched on the 27th of July.

The label is very eye-catchy, and you can see exactly what it is from a distance. It also shows all the necessary information that you will need.

Gbom Vapes describes the flavour as: “A fresh selection of only the ripest Malaysian Mango’s blended with a few other sexy exotic fruits to the likes of passionfruit, mangosteen and cantaloupe. All with a slight tickle of ice.”

Now, I have never had a Malaysian mango before but if it tastes like this, it must be pure heaven. With the finger tasting test you can taste the juicy ripe mango flavour with a small hint of ice.

Upon inhale, you get the explosion of fruit flavours exactly like Gbom describes it. With the smooth icy finish. Not too little, not too much, just the right amount to balance it off. With exhale, you still get the exact same flavour having a celebration on your palate. You would think with this rich flavour you will get a funny aftertaste, but this is not the case at all.

The flavours have been blended to perfection. When I vape this, I can imagine myself sitting on an island somewhere sipping some cocktails, but the sad story is I am sitting here in Jozi

Would I buy a bottle again? It goes without saying.




*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._

_Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._

_COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

_

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the review @Chanelr - that sounds like a great juice!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Silver said:


> Thanks for the review @Chanelr - that sounds like a great juice!


Really is fantastic..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Got me one of these bad boys...
Review coming up soon

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vilaishima

Chanelr said:


> Got me one of these bad boys...
> Review coming up soon
> 
> View attachment 145589



Troll, Dead Rabbit and Wasp Nano 22mm RDAs?

The star rating is a great idea - like someone mentioned it makes for a great quick viewing.

I have a question though and please don't take this the wrong way: Is it common for people to do "finger tasting"? I was once offered to taste juice the same way and was a little surprised and opted for just smelling it. I have on occasion licked s little smudge of juice that got on my hands when filling and always tell myself not to do it again. No matter the kind of juice it instantly numbs my tongue.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Vilaishima said:


> Troll, Dead Rabbit and Wasp Nano 22mm RDAs?
> 
> The star rating is a great idea - like someone mentioned it makes for a great quick viewing.
> 
> I have a question though and please don't take this the wrong way: Is it common for people to do "finger tasting"? I was once offered to taste juice the same way and was a little surprised and opted for just smelling it. I have on occasion licked s little smudge of juice that got on my hands when filling and always tell myself not to do it again. No matter the kind of juice it instantly numbs my tongue.


Nope it will be on the device itself with different rda's and sub-ohm tanks.

Thanks for the compliment.

On the finger tasting most people do and most people don't. For me on the reviews is quite important because if it doesn't taste good that way, there is a 90% chance that I won't vape it. And I'm sure most of the guys here will agree.

But there is nothing wrong with it, if you prefer to just smell it.

For the purposes of my reviews, unfortunately I still need to do that to give accurate information and my honest opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig

Vilaishima said:


> No matter the kind of juice it instantly numbs my tongue.



That's the nicotine causing the numbing sensation. If you finger test a 0mg you won't experience this. If you taste test a high strength juice (not recommended) you'll get a strong, unpleasant sting on your tongue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima

daniel craig said:


> That's the nicotine causing the numbing sensation. If you finger test a 0mg you won't experience this. If you taste test a high strength juice (not recommended) you'll get a strong, unpleasant sting on your tongue.


I would imagine the nicotine would have an effect but I have had the same with the 0mg juices I have made. The flavour might be too strong for my tongue.?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Vilaishima said:


> I would imagine the nicotine would have an effect but I have had the same with the 0mg juices I have made. The flavour might be too strong for my tongue.?


I'm not sure but that would make sense since VG and PG as a base would never cause a sting so that means only the concentrates could. I would think that if its a cool/ice type of flavor then it is possible that these concentrates could cause a tingle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Nice one Chanel again as usual....Keep it up

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

New review posted later today...
Its an older juice but definitely a favourite...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Chanelr said:


> Okay guys and girls here we go, The Vaping Chanel's first official review...
> 
> *Juice Name:* Jelly Babe
> *Manufactured By:* Hazeworks SA
> *Flavour Profile:* Powdered Jelly Candy
> *Packaging: *60ml easy dripper bottle
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 2 and 6 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 70 PG / 30 VG
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> Jelly Babe from Hazeworks SA was launched successfully on the 4th of August 2018 and I truly understand what the hype was all about.
> 
> The label has minimal graphics which makes it look elegant and the bold name catches your eye quite quickly.
> 
> When you do the finger tasting test, some juices can taste odd, too strong, very cakey, too juicy or a lot of mint. But Jelly Babe just knocks your socks off completely from the finger tasting test to vaping it and believe me you will be hooked on this flavour in no time, even if you are not a big fan of the candy flavoured juices.
> 
> To me the smell and taste is spot on if you take it and compare it to a pack of jelly babies covered in icing sugar (and yes, I did try it that way). I would use it as an ADV as the sweetness it not too overpowering.
> 
> If this does not send you on a trip down childhood memory lane, I am not sure what will.
> 
> Chances of me buying a bottle again? No doubt about it.
> 
> View attachment 144890
> 
> 
> *Devices used for this review :*
> Vaporesso Swag with tank (40W), Vaporesso Swag with Wasp Nano RDA (65W).
> 
> *Please Note :*
> _All reviews are purely based on my own opinion and is in no way influenced by any brand or person. Mod, tank, RDA and POD system used for reviews are entry level because not all new/experienced vapers can afford the high-end devices, etc._
> 
> _Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._


I HAVE JUST GOT MY HANDS ON THIS THANKS TO YOUR REVIEW...WHAT AN AWESOME VAPE!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Martin Narainsamy said:


> I HAVE JUST GOT MY HANDS ON THIS THANKS TO YOUR REVIEW...WHAT AN AWESOME VAPE!!!


Pretty good hey?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Review time...
This is an older juice, but it's first time that I have vaped it. I know, shame on me...

*Juice Name:* Red Pill
*Manufactured By:* Vapour Mountain
*Flavour Profile:* Crushed mixed berries, delicate sweet litchi, elderflower and a dash of ice.
*Packaging:* 30ml and 100ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

Red Pill was successfully launched on the 15th of December 2017. I have not tasted Red Pill until VapeCon this year and I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE this juice.

This label stands out in any shop like a sore eye. All required information is shown and has the warning that it contains trace amounts of diketones.

But who cares right? This juice is fantastic.

You will notice on some juices what you taste on your finger, what you inhale and what you exhale will sometimes differ and not be entirely the same.

Luckily with Red Pill it is not the case.

With the finger tasting test, you get the amazing taste of berries and a phenomenal blast of ice. No funny tastes, not too much fruitiness, not too much ice. It’s by far one of the most perfectly blended vape juices I have come across.

Upon inhale, you get all the flavours as described by Vapour Mountain. Berries, sweet litchi, you get hints of the elderflower and then it is topped off nicely with the trademarked Vapour Mountain iciness. Who knew all these flavours combined would create such a remarkable juice.

With the exhale of Red Pill, you will get the exact same flavours. The mixed berries are fantastic on your palate and blended to perfection with the litchi flavour. To top it off you get the cooling effect afterwards.

With Spring upon us, this one should be on your ADV list. I am keeping this one very very close.

Get your vitamin R on 

Would I buy a bottle again? Absolutely. This one is Rob Fisher approved!




*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._

_Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._

_COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

_

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

Great reviews, Informative and to the point!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

StompieZA said:


> Great reviews, Informative and to the point!


Thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Chanelr said:


> Thank you


Uncle @Rob Fisher favourite Juice right there

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig

Chanelr said:


> Review time...
> This is an older juice, but it's first time that I have vaped it. I know, shame on me...
> 
> *Juice Name:* Red Pill
> *Manufactured By:* Vapour Mountain
> *Flavour Profile:* Crushed mixed berries, delicate sweet litchi, elderflower and a dash of ice.
> *Packaging:* 30ml and 100ml Easy Dripper
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> Red Pill was successfully launched on the 15th of December 2017. I have not tasted Red Pill until VapeCon this year and I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE this juice.
> 
> This label stands out in any shop like a sore eye. All required information is shown and has the warning that it contains trace amounts of diketones.
> 
> But who cares right? This juice is fantastic.
> 
> You will notice on some juices what you taste on your finger, what you inhale and what you exhale will sometimes differ and not be entirely the same.
> 
> Luckily with Red Pill it is not the case.
> 
> With the finger tasting test, you get the amazing taste of berries and a phenomenal blast of ice. No funny tastes, not too much fruitiness, not too much ice. It’s by far one of the most perfectly blended vape juices I have come across.
> 
> Upon inhale, you get all the flavours as described by Vapour Mountain. Berries, sweet litchi, you get hints of the elderflower and then it is topped off nicely with the trademarked Vapour Mountain iciness. Who knew all these flavours combined would create such a remarkable juice.
> 
> With the exhale of Red Pill, you will get the exact same flavours. The mixed berries are fantastic on your palate and blended to perfection with the litchi flavour. To top it off you get the cooling effect afterwards.
> 
> With Spring upon us, this one should be on your ADV list. I am keeping this one very very close.
> 
> Get your vitamin R on
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? Absolutely. This one is Rob Fisher approved!
> 
> View attachment 145819
> 
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._
> 
> _Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._


Best juice ever  This is one of those juices you can vape for a while without getting bored of it. Really good stuff and it's easy on the coils so I can get a good few days of usage without needing a rewick.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

I am very excited to announce that VP Magazine will be featuring my top 5 e-liquid choices in their following issues. Be sure to pick up a copy to see what blews my socks off!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Chanelr

New review coming up later today...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Will be interesting to see your top 5 liquids and if anything i have vaped before makes that list.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

StompieZA said:


> Will be interesting to see your top 5 liquids and if anything i have vaped before makes that list.


You never know.
These will be all juices that hit the 6 out of 6 mark.

They wont be posted until after the mag is released..

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Well done chanel...could you give me some info aswell on how to go about getting an advert

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Well done chanel...could you give me some info aswell on how to go about getting an advert


Hi Martin. You can get in contact with Nicola @Vaper's Publication

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

You are amazing... Thank you...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

It's that time again!

*Juice Name:* PomCool
*Manufactured By:* VK Prime
*Flavour Profile:* Extra sweet pomegranate juice with some ice.
*Packaging: *60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3, 6, 12 and 18 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

I was thrilled to receive the entire range from VK Prime to review. This review is done on the 3mg.

The range was launched successfully on 23 April 2018. They are currently in the process of rebranding, which will be revealed mid-October this year. Can't wait to see what they are up to...

The label is very notable showing all relevant information, the PG/VG ratio, the nicotine strength, the price, etc. It also has a picture of a juicy pomegranate and on the left side a mint leave. You can also see the name of the brand and juice very clearly.

With the finger tasting test you get the oh so sweet pomegranate taste with a cooling feel to it. For me it tastes like all-natural sweetness.

Upon inhale, the flavour is smooth and its very challenging to pin point exactly what you are tasting but you get the sweetness and the low mint on your palate.

This does however take be back to my childhood days again having school holidays on my grandparent’s farm and hiding the freshly plucked pomegranates from my sister... Yes, I don’t like sharing the good stuff.

With exhaling, you get the fresh minty hit first that balances with the sweet flavour afterwards. No harsh throat hit, and the flavours are not suppressed by each other. This juice tastes amazing in both a sub-ohm tank as well as an RDA, but I prefer it in the tank.

The only thing I would maybe do is add a bit more pomegranate, but that is just me as I love the sweetness.

Overall, I personally think it is a phenomenal juice that has a good balance between the flavours and for me it is a semi-ADV. Think this one will grow on me...

Would I buy a bottle again? Maybe I might.




*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._

_Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._

_COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Friday!
Because its long weekend I will be posting 2 reviews

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

Review time...

*Juice Name:* Apple Fizz
*Manufactured By:* Mr. Hardwick's
*Flavour Profile:* Chewy fizzy green apple taffy with a twist of sour sherbert.
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

I won these juices in the Mr. Hardwick's Fruit Crush competition and decided to review two of the juices that really stood out for me. This review is done on the 3mg.

Apple Fizz falls under the Goodies range that Mr. Hardwick's launched in March 2018.

The label makes me think about some sort of candy land, its fresh and a happy place. You can see the name clearly and what I like most about it is the small little words: 'Made in SA with love'.

With the finger tasting test you get the sweet crispy taste of green apples with a feisty little zing, I personally do not like the zingy taste a lot, but it blends in a great way with the apple flavour.

Imagine this, you take a bottle of sprite, freshly cut up apples, a little kick if you feel like it and let it fizz (see what I did there) 

Now, with bearing the above description in mind...

Upon inhale you get the taste of the juiciest sweet green apples on your palate like you are literally taking a bite out of an apple. Simply divine...

With exhale you get the apple taste with the fizzy finish. This combination is really remarkable. Try my mix and vape this flavour, you will most definitely find a few similarities between the two.

There is not much difference between vaping this flavour in a tank and vaping it on an RDA. If you like fresh fruity flavours this one is definitely for you.

Overall, it's a nice tasting juice and for me a semi-ADV with a good flavour balance.

Would I buy a bottle again? Not 100% sure.




*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._

_Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

_

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the review @Chanelr
This juice does sound like a lovely tasty one!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

I promised you guys two reviews this weekend, but time was just not in my side. So, I am making up for it and will be posting the one for yesterday today and the normal Tuesday review as well...

*Juice Name:* MSL
*Manufactured By:* Esheli
*Flavour Profile: *Mango, Strawberry, Lychee
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3, 6 and 12 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

This juice was sent to me from Erich (Esheli) for review purposes. Review was done on the 3mg.

The label is plain, yet it is very striking at the same time. White background with black edges and bold text showing you exactly what this is. It also gives you all the necessary information. This is also packaged in a nice little box with the same type of branding.

With the finger tasting test it is an absolute explosion of the flavours. You get the sweet lychee, followed by the mango and strawberry. This one wowed me just by the finger tasting.

Upon inhale you get the taste of the ripe mango, sassy strawberry and the oh so sweet lychee dancing away on your palate. Blended to perfection.

With exhale you get the exact same flavour profile. Mango, strawberry and the sweetness of the lychee. I can't find any difference between inhale and exhale.

It also has powerful vapour production.

You guys know that little juice boxes that you always had packed in your school lunch packs? This is about the closest that I can describe the taste that you get.

There is not much difference between vaping this flavour in a tank and vaping it on an RDA. I do prefer it in the RDA to get the most out of the flavours. If you like fruity flavours this one is for you.

It is truly a magnificent juice and I would recommend it 100%. I also sent a little skimp to Erich to get this bad boy produced in an icy version as well. Now that would absolutely blow my mind.

Would I buy a bottle again? No doubt about it.




*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._

_Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

_

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Second review coming up later today.
Was quite surprised with this juice...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Review time again..

*Juice Name:* Musky Husky
*Manufactured By:* VK Prime
*Flavour Profile:* Your favourite pink sweet with a cool note on the exhale.
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3, 6, 12 and 18 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

I was thrilled to receive the entire range from VK Prime to review. This review is done on the 3mg.

The range was launched successfully on 23 April 2018. They are currently in the process of rebranding, which will be revealed mid-October this year. Can't wait to see what they are up to...

The label is very notable showing all relevant information, the PG/VG ratio, the nicotine strength, the price, etc. It also has a picture of heart sweeties. You can also see the name of the brand and juice very clearly.

With the finger tasting test you get the strong musky flavour with a rather odd after taste for me personally.

Upon inhale, you get the musk flavour and what I like about it is that it is not as strong as it was with the finger tasting.

Now if you grew up in the 90's like me, you will most definitely know those small little pink sweets. Some people refer to them as 'Diaken Pilletjies'.

I have to say the flavour compared to these sweets are pretty spot on.

With exhaling, you get the same musky taste with a little cooling taste afterwards. It doesn’t leave an odd taste in your mouth. The musk is not too overpowering and leaves me wanting more.

The flavour release is great in both the sub-ohm tank as well as in an RDA.

I must confess that I am not a musk lover, as the taste completely puts me off. But this juice is something that I can vape most of the day.

Would I buy a bottle again? Not sure.




*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

_

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for sharing your reviews @Chanelr 

That MSL from @Esheli sounds great!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing your reviews @Chanelr
> 
> That MSL from @Esheli sounds great!


Natural mango extract its yummy yum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Evening fellow vapers sorry that today's review is so late... Better late than never 

*Juice Name:* Gambler
*Manufactured By:* Elysian Labs
*Flavour Profile:* Passion - Orange - Guava
*Packaging:* 60ml easy dripper bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30 PG / 70 VG

This range was sent to me from @Rob Fisher for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The packaging is clear and precise with the flavour profile indicated on the top of the label. It also has all the necessary information on that you will require.

The design of the label is very eye-catching with a charcoal black label with white and silver writing.

With the finger tasting you will find that the flavour is overpowered with orange and I don't get much of the sweetness, but regardless of that it went into the rank and RDA for the review.

With inhaling. This juice gives you the taste of sweet passion fruit, ripe oranges, juicy guava and just a hint of ripe strawberries.

I have to say, it vapes a whole lot better than it actually tastes with the finger tasting. There is really a good balance between the flavours with inhale.

With exhale, the flavour is still good but I get a funny taste afterwards. It's not horrible, but its not that good either. I personally feel that might be the orange flavour like a zest effect.

I also prefer this flavour in the sub-ohm instead of the RDA.

Some interesting facts retrieved from ejuices.co regarding this product :

#1 Best Seller in DBCL by Elysian
#3 Best Seller in Elysian Labs
#3 Best Seller in Elysian E-lixirs.

Will I buy a bottle again? Sadly, no.

Maybe someone reading this might like it. Or if you have tried this juice before, please share your thoughts 




*Please note :*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Chanelr said:


> Evening fellow vapers sorry that today's review is so late... Better late than never
> 
> *Juice Name:* Gambler
> *Manufactured By:* Elysian Labs
> *Flavour Profile:* Passion - Orange - Guava
> *Packaging:* 60ml easy dripper bottle
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30 PG / 70 VG
> 
> This range was sent to me from @Rob Fisher for review purposes.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> The packaging is clear and precise with the flavour profile indicated on the top of the label. It also has all the necessary information on that you will require.
> 
> The design of the label is very eye-catching with a charcoal black label with white and silver writing.
> 
> With the finger tasting you will find that the flavour is overpowered with orange and I don't get much of the sweetness, but regardless of that it went into the rank and RDA for the review.
> 
> With inhaling. This juice gives you the taste of sweet passion fruit, ripe oranges, juicy guava and just a hint of ripe strawberries.
> 
> I have to say, it vapes a whole lot better than it actually tastes with the finger tasting. There is really a good balance between the flavours with inhale.
> 
> With exhale, the flavour is still good but I get a funny taste afterwards. It's not horrible, but its not that good either. I personally feel that might be the orange flavour like a zest effect.
> 
> I also prefer this flavour in the sub-ohm instead of the RDA.
> 
> Some interesting facts retrieved from ejuices.co regarding this product :
> 
> #1 Best Seller in DBCL by Elysian
> #3 Best Seller in Elysian Labs
> #3 Best Seller in Elysian E-lixirs.
> 
> Will I buy a bottle again? Sadly, no.
> 
> Maybe someone reading this might like it. Or if you have tried this juice before, please share your thoughts
> 
> View attachment 146593
> 
> 
> *Please note :*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts_


Bravo for your honest feedback. A lot of reviewers dont give negative feedback, so kudos to you. Love your reviews

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

SmokeyJoe said:


> Bravo for your honest feedback. A lot of reviewers dont give negative feedback, so kudos to you. Love your reviews


Thank you, I try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Chanelr said:


> Thank you, I try


And we appreciate it. The issue with most reviewers are that they shy away from giving negative reviews for obvious reasons. So much respect to you. Keep them coming!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

SmokeyJoe said:


> And we appreciate it. The issue with most reviewers are that they shy away from giving negative reviews for obvious reasons. So much respect to you. Keep them coming!


I really appreciate the feedback

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Good Morning fellow Ecigssa members.
This week I will be posting a total of 7 reviews, watch this space. A few good ones coming up

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

First review for the week...

*Juice Name: *Vasuki
*Manufactured By:* Majestic Vapor
*Flavour Profile:* Peanut Butter and Banana Smoothie
*Packaging:* 60ml easy dripper bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30 PG / 70 VG

This range was sent to me from @Sash at Majestic Vapor for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label shows the Majestic Vapor logo very clearly as well as the name and all the necessary information.

I have to say I like the warning that says: "Keep out of reach from friends."

You need to do a bit of looking up on the flavour on the Majestic Vapor flavour profile if you are not familiar with the flavours or the brand.

Copied from: www.majesticvaporco.com
(In Hindu mythology, known to be a snake king with a gem on his head). A peanut butter smoothie styled juice that delivers on big flavour. Throw in some bananas, milk and cream and you have a heavenly, peanut butter smoothie.

With the finger tasting you will find that the banana flavour comes through a lot more than the peanut butter flavour itself, its luckily not that horrible banana taste that you get in some juices.

With inhaling. You get the fantastic taste of peanut butter followed by a milky banana taste but not too much. It really has a good balance between the flavours.

If you make a smoothie at home using peanut butter, fresh bananas and a bit of milk I am very certain that it would taste almost exactly the same.

With exhale, the flavour is good and tastes just as great as with inhale. Creating a good aftertaste on your palate. I’m not a fan of certain banana flavours, but this one is do-able as it's not overpowering the other flavours.

In the sub-ohm you will find the peanut flavour to come through a bit more, where in the RDA you will find the banana to come through a bit more. I personally prefer it in the sub-ohm to get the best of the peanut flavour.

Only thing I would prefer is that the peanut butter flavour should be a little bit higher. It’s just my own personal preference but it is a great juice as it is now.

Will I buy a bottle again? I believe so.




*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

_

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Chanelr said:


> I promised you guys two reviews this weekend, but time was just not in my side. So, I am making up for it and will be posting the one for yesterday today and the normal Tuesday review as well...
> 
> *Juice Name:* MSL
> *Manufactured By:* Esheli
> *Flavour Profile: *Mango, Strawberry, Lychee
> *Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> This juice was sent to me from Erich (Esheli) for review purposes. Review was done on the 3mg.
> 
> The label is plain, yet it is very striking at the same time. White background with black edges and bold text showing you exactly what this is. It also gives you all the necessary information. This is also packaged in a nice little box with the same type of branding.
> 
> With the finger tasting test it is an absolute explosion of the flavours. You get the sweet lychee, followed by the mango and strawberry. This one wowed me just by the finger tasting.
> 
> Upon inhale you get the taste of the ripe mango, sassy strawberry and the oh so sweet lychee dancing away on your palate. Blended to perfection.
> 
> With exhale you get the exact same flavour profile. Mango, strawberry and the sweetness of the lychee. I can't find any difference between inhale and exhale.
> 
> It also has powerful vapour production.
> 
> You guys know that little juice boxes that you always had packed in your school lunch packs? This is about the closest that I can describe the taste that you get.
> 
> There is not much difference between vaping this flavour in a tank and vaping it on an RDA. I do prefer it in the RDA to get the most out of the flavours. If you like fruity flavours this one is for you.
> 
> It is truly a magnificent juice and I would recommend it 100%. I also sent a little skimp to Erich to get this bad boy produced in an icy version as well. Now that would absolutely blow my mind.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? No doubt about it.
> 
> View attachment 146315
> 
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._
> 
> _Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._




Please send me links for this juice to purchase Chanel.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Please send me links for this juice to purchase Chanel.


Not 100% sure.
@Esheli can you please assist my good friend here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Please send me links for this juice to purchase Chanel.





Chanelr said:


> Not 100% sure.
> @Esheli can you please assist my good friend here?



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/m-s-l-simply-delicious.t53743/#post-720507

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Chanelr said:


> First review for the week...
> 
> *Juice Name: *Vasuki
> *Manufactured By:* Majestic Vapor
> *Flavour Profile:* Peanut Butter and Banana Smoothie
> *Packaging:* 60ml easy dripper bottle
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30 PG / 70 VG
> 
> This range was sent to me from @Sash at Majestic Vapor for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> The label shows the Majestic Vapor logo very clearly as well as the name and all the necessary information.
> 
> I have to say I like the warning that says: "Keep out of reach from friends."
> 
> You need to do a bit of looking up on the flavour on the Majestic Vapor flavour profile if you are not familiar with the flavours or the brand.
> 
> Copied from: <link removed>
> (In Hindu mythology, known to be a snake king with a gem on his head). A peanut butter smoothie styled juice that delivers on big flavour. Throw in some bananas, milk and cream and you have a heavenly, peanut butter smoothie.
> 
> With the finger tasting you will find that the banana flavour comes through a lot more than the peanut butter flavour itself, its luckily not that horrible banana taste that you get in some juices.
> 
> With inhaling. You get the fantastic taste of peanut butter followed by a milky banana taste but not too much. It really has a good balance between the flavours.
> 
> If you make a smoothie at home using peanut butter, fresh bananas and a bit of milk I am very certain that it would taste almost exactly the same.
> 
> With exhale, the flavour is good and tastes just as great as with inhale. Creating a good aftertaste on your palate. I’m not a fan of certain banana flavours, but this one is do-able as it's not overpowering the other flavours.
> 
> In the sub-ohm you will find the peanut flavour to come through a bit more, where in the RDA you will find the banana to come through a bit more. I personally prefer it in the sub-ohm to get the best of the peanut flavour.
> 
> Only thing I would prefer is that the peanut butter flavour should be a little bit higher. It’s just my own personal preference but it is a great juice as it is now.
> 
> Will I buy a bottle again? I believe so.
> 
> View attachment 146889
> 
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._



This is one of my personal Favourite juices! Really like the review, and must agree, the banana flavour in this is truly epic, not a "Sweets type Banana" but a real banana taste. Well done @Chanelr ! Keep up the good work.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Stosta said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/m-s-l-simply-delicious.t53743/#post-720507


Thanks you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> This is one of my personal Favourite juices! Really like the review, and must agree, the banana flavour in this is truly epic, not a "Sweets type Banana" but a real banana taste. Well done @Chanelr ! Keep up the good work.


Thank you Mr. Steyn.
And welcome to the Ecigssa family

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sash

Chanelr said:


> First review for the week...
> 
> *Juice Name: *Vasuki
> *Manufactured By:* Majestic Vapor
> *Flavour Profile:* Peanut Butter and Banana Smoothie
> *Packaging:* 60ml easy dripper bottle
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30 PG / 70 VG
> 
> This range was sent to me from @Sash at Majestic Vapor for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> The label shows the Majestic Vapor logo very clearly as well as the name and all the necessary information.
> 
> I have to say I like the warning that says: "Keep out of reach from friends."
> 
> You need to do a bit of looking up on the flavour on the Majestic Vapor flavour profile if you are not familiar with the flavours or the brand.
> 
> Copied from: www.majesticvaporco.com
> (In Hindu mythology, known to be a snake king with a gem on his head). A peanut butter smoothie styled juice that delivers on big flavour. Throw in some bananas, milk and cream and you have a heavenly, peanut butter smoothie.
> 
> With the finger tasting you will find that the banana flavour comes through a lot more than the peanut butter flavour itself, its luckily not that horrible banana taste that you get in some juices.
> 
> With inhaling. You get the fantastic taste of peanut butter followed by a milky banana taste but not too much. It really has a good balance between the flavours.
> 
> If you make a smoothie at home using peanut butter, fresh bananas and a bit of milk I am very certain that it would taste almost exactly the same.
> 
> With exhale, the flavour is good and tastes just as great as with inhale. Creating a good aftertaste on your palate. I’m not a fan of certain banana flavours, but this one is do-able as it's not overpowering the other flavours.
> 
> In the sub-ohm you will find the peanut flavour to come through a bit more, where in the RDA you will find the banana to come through a bit more. I personally prefer it in the sub-ohm to get the best of the peanut flavour.
> 
> Only thing I would prefer is that the peanut butter flavour should be a little bit higher. It’s just my own personal preference but it is a great juice as it is now.
> 
> Will I buy a bottle again? I believe so.
> 
> View attachment 146889
> 
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._


Awesome and honest review @Chanelr ! Thank you for the review and lovely artwork. You have called it like it is!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Sash said:


> Awesome and honest review @Chanelr ! Thank you for the review and lovely artwork. You have called it like it is!


Thanks @Sash much appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 87hunter

I love written reviews and I see I am not the only one. I dont have time in the day to watch a 20min video of which 15mins is purely self promotion.
You get to the point, your artwork for the review is catchy and attractive and its memorable as I only got the facts.

I wish more reviewers would follow your footsteps.
Top class @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

87hunter said:


> I love written reviews and I see I am not the only one. I dont have time in the day to watch a 20min video of which 15mins is purely self promotion.
> You get to the point, your artwork for the review is catchy and attractive and its memorable as I only got the facts.
> 
> I wish more reviewers would follow your footsteps.
> Top class @Chanelr


Thank you @87hunter it is much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Review time.

*Juice Name:* Polar Ice
*Manufactured By:* Esheli (Centurion Vapes)
*Flavour Profile:* Menthol Ice
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3, 6 and 12 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Erich (@Esheli) for review purposes. Review was done on the 3mg.

Erich is also the maker of MSL, Enigma, World Wonders and IcoNic Salts (All of these still on the review list).

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is eye catching with a little polar bear, ice cube, mint leaves and mint sweets in the corners. With so many aspects, the design was really put together well. It also shows you all the necessary information required.

With the finger tasting test you get the most refreshing menthol flavour that I have ever tasted before, with no funny burning menthol that you would expect.

Upon inhale you get a proper menthol flavour, that is not too overpowering. It doesn’t hit your breath away completely, but it has a nice toning coolness to it.

Gosh, this takes me back to my primary school years again. My grandfather always had minty sweets with him and this flavour is so spot on to the actual sweets.

With exhale you get the same menthol flavour profile. But, the aftertaste is reminiscent with a certain type of sweet starting with a 'x'.

The flavour is great in the sub-ohm as well as the RDA, don't have a preference here.

The vapor production is a little bit lower than I expected, but it makes it a great juice to take along when you go out to dinner.

As my flu season is almost upon me I am keeping this juice extreme close as it opens the airways 

Would I buy a bottle again? Obviously, works just as good as throat lozenges.




*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

_

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Attention all coffee lovers.

*Juice Name:* The Signature Collection
*Manufactured By:* The Vape Industry
*Flavour Profile:* Dark Coffee Beans, Raw Hazelnut and Sweet Cream
*Packaging:* 30ml and 100ml Glass Dropper Bottles
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio: *30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from The Vape Industry (Naeem) for review purposes. Review was done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The design and label is very elegant. It is a black label with gold and white font with all the necessary information on. No wonder they call the gold standard.

With the finger tasting test you get the most amazing dark coffee bean taste with a hint of hazelnut and sweetish cream. I will probably end up licking it more than vaping it.

Upon inhale you get a fantastic rich coffee taste on your palate dazzled with raw hazelnut and cream. Stunning, there is no other word to describe it. No flavours overpower each other, and it is blended to perfection.

With exhale, you get the dark coffee bean taste. You would think that you will have this strong aftertaste of coffee on your palate, but this is not the case. The raw hazelnut and cream gives it a nice sweetish finish. Leaving you wanting more.

There is no difference in taste between using it in the sub-ohm or in the RDA. I do prefer the sub-ohm as I don’t have to refill so much as the RDA especially when you get busy.

This flavour is an absolute winner in my books and goes great together with an actual cup of coffee. It's one of those juices that you savour slowly.

If you are a coffee lover, give this one a go and let me know what you think.
Winter can come again...

Would I buy a bottle again? Definitely.




*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel


_

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Chanelr

Some good news.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> Attention all coffee lovers.
> 
> *Juice Name:* The Signature Collection
> *Manufactured By:* The Vape Industry
> *Flavour Profile:* Dark Coffee Beans, Raw Hazelnut and Sweet Cream
> *Packaging:* 30ml and 100ml Glass Dropper Bottles
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio: *30PG/70VG
> 
> This juice was sent to me from The Vape Industry (Moosong and Naeem) for review purposes. Review was done on the 3mg.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> The design and label is very elegant. It is a black label with gold and white font with all the necessary information on. No wonder they call the gold standard.
> 
> With the finger tasting test you get the most amazing dark coffee bean taste with a hint of hazelnut and sweetish cream. I will probably end up licking it more than vaping it.
> 
> Upon inhale you get a fantastic rich coffee taste on your palate dazzled with raw hazelnut and cream. Stunning, there is no other word to describe it. No flavours overpower each other, and it is blended to perfection.
> 
> With exhale, you get the dark coffee bean taste. You would think that you will have this strong aftertaste of coffee on your palate, but this is not the case. The raw hazelnut and cream gives it a nice sweetish finish. Leaving you wanting more.
> 
> There is no difference in taste between using it in the sub-ohm or in the RDA. I do prefer the sub-ohm as I don’t have to refill so much as the RDA especially when you get busy.
> 
> This flavour is an absolute winner in my books and goes great together with an actual cup of coffee. It's one of those juices that you savour slowly.
> 
> If you are a coffee lover, give this one a go and let me know what you think.
> Winter can come again...
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? Definitely.
> 
> View attachment 147113
> 
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._



You write very good reviews, @Chanelr!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> You write very good reviews, @Chanelr!


Thank you @Hooked much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Review time.

*Juice Name:* Lemonito
*Manufactured By:* VK Prime
*Flavour Profile:* Juicy lemon sweets with a cool note.
*Packaging: *60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3, 6, 12 and 18 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

I was thrilled to receive the entire range from VK Prime to review. This review is done on the 3mg.

The range was launched successfully on 23 April 2018. They are currently in the process of rebranding, which will be revealed mid-October this year. Can't wait to see what they are up to...

The label is very notable showing all relevant information, the PG/VG ratio, the nicotine strength, the price, etc. I cant really make out the picture on the bottle and I am presuming its Lemon Sweets, in the left corner there is ice cubes and mint leaves. You can also see the name of the brand and juice very clearly.

With the finger tasting test I was actually surprised with the taste of the lemon, I was expecting that face pulling effect but I have to say that it has a rather sweet taste to it.

Upon inhale, you are first greeted with the iciness followed by a very sweet lemon taste with a hint of mint. It is quite a pleasant taste, and a whole lot better than I expected.

This is definitely something I can mix into a cocktail of some sort. Its cool, sweet and very refreshing.

Perfect juice for the summer.

With exhaling, you get the same sweet lemony taste with a little cooling taste leaving your palate afterwards. It doesn’t leave an odd taste in your mouth.

The lemon is not overpowering at all. It's not too sour and it's not too sweet. It is in fact a very good blend.

The flavour release is great in both the sub-ohm tank as well as in an RDA. I do not have a preference in which one I like it more.

The vapor production is also very good on this flavour, and it is something I would be able to vape for about half of the day.

Would I buy a bottle again? I might.




*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._

_Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts_.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

Today's review is going to be a bit different than usual

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Orochi
*Manufactured By:* Majestic Vapor
*Flavour Profile:* Peach and Lemonade
*Packaging: *60ml easy dripper bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30 PG / 70 VG

This range was sent to me from @Sash at Majestic Vapor for review purposes.

This review is going to be a bit different. Thanks to my wonderful husband's idea, I will be doing a comparison review between the 3mg and the 6mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label shows the Majestic Vapor logo very clearly as well as the name and all the necessary information.

I still love the warning that says: "Keep out of reach from friends."

You need to do a bit of looking up on the flavour on the Majestic Vapor flavour profile if you are not familiar with the flavours or the brand.

Copied from: www.majesticvaporco.com
(Name of an 8-headed and 8-tailed Japanese Dragon that demanded Virgin sacrifices). Juicy, refreshing and will remind you of being at the beach. Peach and lemonade with cool undertones set you in chill mode with this all day vape.

With the finger tasting test results. With the first one I just got the juicy peach taste but with the second one I got the sweet peach flavour, a dazzling hint of lemonade an amazing icy taste that follows. No time wasted straight into the tank and into the RDA.

With inhaling perfect blend. It’s not oversweet, in fact it has an excellent level of sweetness and hints of lemonade. Minimal icy undertone with inhale was experienced.

With exhale, the flavours have a line dance off your palate. You have the peach leading the dance, the lemonade following and the chilled undertone taking a bow while making a gracious exit.

This is again one of those juices that will be fantastic to have in the summer. The vapor production is also marvelous.

Now to make this a bit more interesting both nicotine strength options was used in both the sub-ohm and the RDA. There is absolutely no difference in taste between the nicotine strengths and I have to say I expected the 6mg to irritate my throat, but it was not the case. This is one of the first 6mg juices that I can vape without having any issues.

If you are a peach fruit lover, you absolutely must give this one a try.
You will not be disappointed.

Will I buy a bottle again? When the two are empty yes.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
iJust 2 with NRG Tank

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

_

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JaneDeer

Thank you Chanel for another great and honest review. We really appreciate the time and effort that you put into it 



Chanelr said:


> *Juice Name:* Orochi
> *Manufactured By:* Majestic Vapor
> *Flavour Profile:* Peach and Lemonade
> *Packaging: *60ml easy dripper bottle
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30 PG / 70 VG
> 
> This range was sent to me from @Sash at Majestic Vapor for review purposes.
> 
> This review is going to be a bit different. Thanks to my wonderful husband's idea, I will be doing a comparison review between the 3mg and the 6mg.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> The label shows the Majestic Vapor logo very clearly as well as the name and all the necessary information.
> 
> I still love the warning that says: "Keep out of reach from friends."
> 
> You need to do a bit of looking up on the flavour on the Majestic Vapor flavour profile if you are not familiar with the flavours or the brand.
> 
> Copied from: www.majesticvaporco.com
> (Name of an 8-headed and 8-tailed Japanese Dragon that demanded Virgin sacrifices). Juicy, refreshing and will remind you of being at the beach. Peach and lemonade with cool undertones set you in chill mode with this all day vape.
> 
> With the finger tasting test results. With the first one I just got the juicy peach taste but with the second one I got the sweet peach flavour, a dazzling hint of lemonade an amazing icy taste that follows. No time wasted straight into the tank and into the RDA.
> 
> With inhaling perfect blend. It’s not oversweet, in fact it has an excellent level of sweetness and hints of lemonade. Minimal icy undertone with inhale was experienced.
> 
> With exhale, the flavours have a line dance off your palate. You have the peach leading the dance, the lemonade following and the chilled undertone taking a bow while making a gracious exit.
> 
> This is again one of those juices that will be fantastic to have in the summer. The vapor production is also marvelous.
> 
> Now to make this a bit more interesting both nicotine strength options was used in both the sub-ohm and the RDA. There is absolutely no difference in taste between the nicotine strengths and I have to say I expected the 6mg to irritate my throat, but it was not the case. This is one of the first 6mg juices that I can vape without having any issues.
> 
> If you are a peach fruit lover, you absolutely must give this one a try.
> You will not be disappointed.
> 
> Will I buy a bottle again? When the two are empty yes.
> 
> View attachment 147325
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
> iJust 2 with NRG Tank
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chanelr

JaneDeer said:


> Thank you Chanel for another great and honest review. We really appreciate the time and effort that you put into it


You guys are more than welcome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Review time on this nice warm Saturday.

*Juice Name:* Khanage
*Manufactured By:* Emissary Elixirs
*Flavour Profile:* Thai mango, creamed rice, coconut cream
*Packaging:* 60ml easy dripper bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30 PG / 70 VG

This juice was sent to me from Emissary Elixirs for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

This is a mean looking label, with what seems like an aggrevated panda. You can not miss the name and I am sure by now everyone knows Khanage. As this is one of those juices that mostly everyone recommends.

Thai mango crowned the king of fruits for its irresistible floral aroma and sweet. Packed with the sweet, floral, nutty flavour of coconut milk. And then we have the creamy rice aka rice pudding. This is a dangerous combination, and I am sure that it took a lot of time to perfect this blend.

With the finger tasting you will find mostly tastes of the ripe mango and the creamy rice 'pudding effect', no hints of coconut are found by my taste buds.

With inhaling you get the nice creamy flavour with small hints of coconut, I can't seem to find the mango flavour upon inhaling.

What I like about the juice is that with exhale, you get the sweet mango and creamy flavour, followed by a dash of coconut. Not the overpowering, and the blend is really good.

I have tasted my fair share of coconut, and too much can ruin a juice completely. But I have to say, because the traces are minimal this juice can actually grow on me. I prefer using the juice in the RDA.

Currently, in my opinion I would vape this juice on occasion. It is really not a juice that I would use as an all day vape, for me personally.

Will I buy a bottle again? I doubt it.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
iJust 2 with NRG Tank

*Please note :*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

_

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches

Chanelr said:


> Review time on this nice warm Saturday.
> 
> *Juice Name:* Khanage
> *Manufactured By:* Emissary Elixirs
> *Flavour Profile:* Thai mango, creamed rice, coconut cream
> *Packaging:* 60ml easy dripper bottle
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30 PG / 70 VG
> 
> This juice was sent to me from Emissary Elixirs for review purposes.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> This is a mean looking label, with what seems like an aggrevated panda. You can not miss the name and I am sure by now everyone knows Khanage. As this is one of those juices that mostly everyone recommends.
> 
> Thai mango crowned the king of fruits for its irresistible floral aroma and sweet. Packed with the sweet, floral, nutty flavour of coconut milk. And then we have the creamy rice aka rice pudding. This is a dangerous combination, and I am sure that it took a lot of time to perfect this blend.
> 
> With the finger tasting you will find mostly tastes of the ripe mango and the creamy rice 'pudding effect', no hints of coconut are found by my taste buds.
> 
> With inhaling you get the nice creamy flavour with small hints of coconut, I can't seem to find the mango flavour upon inhaling.
> 
> What I like about the juice is that with exhale, you get the sweet mango and creamy flavour, followed by a dash of coconut. Not the overpowering, and the blend is really good.
> 
> I have tasted my fair share of coconut, and too much can ruin a juice completely. But I have to say, because the traces are minimal this juice can actually grow on me. I prefer using the juice in the RDA.
> 
> Currently, in my opinion I would vape this juice on occasion. It is really not a juice that I would use as an all day vape, for me personally.
> 
> Will I buy a bottle again? I doubt it.
> 
> View attachment 147415
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
> iJust 2 with NRG Tank
> 
> *Please note :*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._



this is my all day vape. i cannot get enough of it. i’ve tried various mango/rice/coconut recipes and in all of them the mango is hidden and rice to strong. 

emissary has this down damn near perfect.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

lesvaches said:


> this is my all day vape. i cannot get enough of it. i’ve tried various mango/rice/coconut recipes and in all of them the mango is hidden and rice to strong.
> 
> emissary has this down damn near perfect.


I know some guys absolutely love this juice, but as I said its just my opinion on it everyone has their own preferences.

Its a great juice and a perfect blend between the tricky flavours, but its just not for me personally.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Imperator

lesvaches said:


> this is my all day vape. i cannot get enough of it. i’ve tried various mango/rice/coconut recipes and in all of them the mango is hidden and rice to strong.
> 
> emissary has this down damn near perfect.



Much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imperator

Chanelr said:


> Review time on this nice warm Saturday.
> 
> *Juice Name:* Khanage
> *Manufactured By:* Emissary Elixirs
> *Flavour Profile:* Thai mango, creamed rice, coconut cream
> *Packaging:* 60ml easy dripper bottle
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30 PG / 70 VG
> 
> This juice was sent to me from Emissary Elixirs for review purposes.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> This is a mean looking label, with what seems like an aggrevated panda. You can not miss the name and I am sure by now everyone knows Khanage. As this is one of those juices that mostly everyone recommends.
> 
> Thai mango crowned the king of fruits for its irresistible floral aroma and sweet. Packed with the sweet, floral, nutty flavour of coconut milk. And then we have the creamy rice aka rice pudding. This is a dangerous combination, and I am sure that it took a lot of time to perfect this blend.
> 
> With the finger tasting you will find mostly tastes of the ripe mango and the creamy rice 'pudding effect', no hints of coconut are found by my taste buds.
> 
> With inhaling you get the nice creamy flavour with small hints of coconut, I can't seem to find the mango flavour upon inhaling.
> 
> What I like about the juice is that with exhale, you get the sweet mango and creamy flavour, followed by a dash of coconut. Not the overpowering, and the blend is really good.
> 
> I have tasted my fair share of coconut, and too much can ruin a juice completely. But I have to say, because the traces are minimal this juice can actually grow on me. I prefer using the juice in the RDA.
> 
> Currently, in my opinion I would vape this juice on occasion. It is really not a juice that I would use as an all day vape, for me personally.
> 
> Will I buy a bottle again? I doubt it.
> 
> View attachment 147415
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
> iJust 2 with NRG Tank
> 
> *Please note :*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._





Chanelr said:


> I know some guys absolutely love this juice, but as I said its just my opinion on it everyone has their own preferences.
> 
> Its a great juice and a perfect blend between the tricky flavours, but its just not for me personally.




Thanks for the review!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Today's review is something completely different.

*World Wonders Range Review.*

*Packaging:* 30ml glass dropper bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30 PG / 70 VG




I was sent the entire range of World Wonders by Esheli for reviews and because of the stories behind each one, I decided to do a full range review. So this is going to be a long one.

_Esheli, The Origin._
Words from Erich Sven Huckschlag.

Esheli stands for Erich Sven Huckschlag E Liquid International and this is the story of how it all began. Because of the faith that Erich has in his product he decided to put his name to it.

*Juice Name:* Colossus
*Flavour Profile:* Hazelnut cookie dipped in a café latte.

*The Story Behind It :*
In 2014 Erich started vaping and after a while he toyed with the whole Do It Yourself idea, and with that started crafting e-Liquids for his personal use.

After a while doing the DIY thing Erich had created a few juices that he thought to be rather enjoyable, then a good friend tasted one of his creations, suggested some tweaks and Colossus was born, not that it was called Colossus at the time, in fact it was called “yummy 103”.

His friend Patrick and his wife Debbie had one of the first vape shops in Pretoria. Patrick let several his clients taste some of Erich's creations at a vape function (today we call them vape meets) that they hosted, and the response was overwhelming. It was decided that Eric should start making e-Liquid for retail. So the name “World Wonders” was decided on (how the name World Wonders was decided on is whole other story) with the flavour Colossus a “hazelnut cookie dipped in a café latte” being their flagship as this was his favourite and the flavour that Patrick had liked from the beginning.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

*Finger Taste Test:* Very nice coffee taste with a delicate dash of hazelnut.
*Inhaling:* Greeted with home-made hazelnut cookie taste, minimal coffee taste.
*Exhaling:* Very nice coffee taste being notable on your palate, finished off nicely with the hazelnut flavouring.
*Would I buy it again?* Absolutely.




Overall, it is a stunning coffee flavour, blended to perfection. @Hooked, you have to give this one a go for your coffee hunt.

*Juice Name:* Stonehenge (Tobaccos with dash of whiskey)/Colosseum (Peppermint Crisp Tart)

*The Story Behind It:*
In 2014 World Wonders as a brand had been established, all that remained was to add some flavours to the range. At this point Erich was still working full time as a software engineer and was fortunate to count most of his co-workers as vapers, well those who had smoked before. Among those where Paul, a tobacco lover and Daniel G and inimitable sweet tooth and Erich set out to create flavours that would suit their palates. For Paul - Stonehenge, a blend of light and dark tobaccos with a dash of whisky was created and for Daniel - Colosseum, a true to form Peppermint Crisp Tart just like “Tant Annie’s”. This filled the sweet spot without being too sweet. These where the days before sweetener was added.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

*Stonehenge
Finger Taste Test:* Nice sweet whiskey taste with a nice blend of tobacco, I also get small hints of honey.
*Inhaling:* Minimal flavour taste experienced at first but the comes through a bit.
*Exhaling:* I find that the whiskey blends nicely with the light and dark tobaccos, I am also experiencing a honey sweetness.
*Would I but it again?* I think so.




Overall, I did not expect this one to taste this good when I saw the flavour profile, but this one exceeded my expectations.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

*Colosseum
Finger Taste Test:* Oh so sweet peppermint flavour, a bit overwhelming with this test.
*Inhaling:* You are greeted wit a semi-sweet extremely creamy and powerful peppermint flavour.
*Exhaling:* The peppermint leaves your palate gracefully making you want to have more. It’s like eating peppermint crisp tart, you can’t just have one piece. To finish it off you get the dashing taste of coconut.
*Would I buy it again?* Definitely.




Overall, my mother makes one of the best peppermint crisp tarts and this juice comes pretty close to it. Not over sweet, not over minty, just perfect.

*Juice Name:* Taj Mahal
*Flavour Profile:* Turkish Delight, Passion Fruit and White Chocolate

*The Story Behind It :*
(my absolute favourite part of the story)

Now Erich dearest, the light of his life, Isobel, comes into the picture. They both started down the vaping trail in 2014 and where Erich found the transition quite easy (after 24 years of smoking) she however did not. Over the better part of a year with trying many different devices and flavours Erich eventually after trying 27 completely different flavour mixes managed to create a flavour that suited her particular requirements, a strange combination of Turkish Delight, Passion Fruit and White Chocolate that he decided to name Taj-Mahal, after the labour of love that seemed fit to this juice. Erich is pleased to say that at the time of this writing, Isobel is a dedicated vaper and has been cigarette free for well over 3 years now.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

*Finger Taste Test:* Strong passion fruit taste with a bit of Turkish delight no taste of the chocolate.
*Inhaling:* You get the taste of Turkish delight and a delightful trail of white chocolate.
*Exhaling:* Sweet taste of white chocolate on your palate followed by passion fruit and a little bit of Turkish delight.
*Would I buy it again?* Not likely.




Overall, it is an unique juice but it is not a flavour for me personally.

*Juice Name:* Table Mountain
*Flavour Profile:* Hertzog Cookies

*The Story Behind It :*
Table Mountain is a rather boring story, but here it is. Erich like Hertzog cookies, those coconut cookie tartlets filled with apricot jam and baked to perfection, so he worked on perfecting that flavour until he was happy with it and Table Mountain was added to the range. PS Table Mountain was added as a natural wonder of the world in 2012.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

*Finger Taste Test:* Very strong bitter taste, little bit of throat irritation.
*Inhaling:* Semi-sweet taste with no presence of any other known flavour profiles in the actual baked cookie.
*Exhaling:* Pastry taste followed by a sweet flavour on your palate and finished off with minimal coconut.
*Would I buy it again?* Sadly, no.




Overall, it’s not too sweet at all and the coconut leaves a good aftertaste on your palate.

----------------------------------------
I think overall the World Wonders Range is a great range and the fact that each flavour has a story behind it makes it even more special. The one that stands out the most for is Colossus.

Which wonder will form part of your world?

*Devices/Setup Used :*
Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA.
iJust 2 with NRG Tank.

*Please note :*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._

_Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

_

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> Today's review is something completely different.
> 
> *World Wonders Range Review.*
> 
> *Packaging:* 30ml glass dropper bottle
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30 PG / 70 VG
> 
> View attachment 147523
> 
> 
> I was sent the entire range of World Wonders by Esheli for reviews and because of the stories behind each one, I decided to do a full range review. So this is going to be a long one.
> 
> _Esheli, The Origin._
> Words from Erich Sven Huckschlag.
> 
> Esheli stands for Erich Sven Huckschlag E Liquid International and this is the story of how it all began. Because of the faith that Erich has in his product he decided to put his name to it.
> 
> *Juice Name:* Colossus
> *Flavour Profile:* Hazelnut cookie dipped in a café latte.
> 
> *The Story Behind It :*
> In 2014 Erich started vaping and after a while he toyed with the whole Do It Yourself idea, and with that started crafting e-Liquids for his personal use.
> 
> After a while doing the DIY thing Erich had created a few juices that he thought to be rather enjoyable, then a good friend tasted one of his creations, suggested some tweaks and Colossus was born, not that it was called Colossus at the time, in fact it was called “yummy 103”.
> 
> His friend Patrick and his wife Debbie had one of the first vape shops in Pretoria. Patrick let several his clients taste some of Erich's creations at a vape function (today we call them vape meets) that they hosted, and the response was overwhelming. It was decided that Eric should start making e-Liquid for retail. So the name “World Wonders” was decided on (how the name World Wonders was decided on is whole other story) with the flavour Colossus a “hazelnut cookie dipped in a café latte” being their flagship as this was his favourite and the flavour that Patrick had liked from the beginning.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> *Finger Taste Test:* Very nice coffee taste with a delicate dash of hazelnut.
> *Inhaling:* Greeted with home-made hazelnut cookie taste, minimal coffee taste.
> *Exhaling:* Very nice coffee taste being notable on your palate, finished off nicely with the hazelnut flavouring.
> *Would I buy it again?* Absolutely.
> 
> View attachment 147528
> 
> 
> Overall, it is a stunning coffee flavour, blended to perfection. @Hooked, you have to give this one a go for your coffee hunt.
> 
> *Juice Name:* Stonehenge (Tobaccos with dash of whiskey)/Colosseum (Peppermint Crisp Tart)
> 
> *The Story Behind It:*
> In 2014 World Wonders as a brand had been established, all that remained was to add some flavours to the range. At this point Erich was still working full time as a software engineer and was fortunate to count most of his co-workers as vapers, well those who had smoked before. Among those where Paul, a tobacco lover and Daniel G and inimitable sweet tooth and Erich set out to create flavours that would suit their palates. For Paul - Stonehenge, a blend of light and dark tobaccos with a dash of whisky was created and for Daniel - Colosseum, a true to form Peppermint Crisp Tart just like “Tant Annie’s”. This filled the sweet spot without being too sweet. These where the days before sweetener was added.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> *Stonehenge
> Finger Taste Test:* Nice sweet whiskey taste with a nice blend of tobacco, I also get small hints of honey.
> *Inhaling:* Minimal flavour taste experienced at first but the comes through a bit.
> *Exhaling:* I find that the whiskey blends nicely with the light and dark tobaccos, I am also experiencing a honey sweetness.
> *Would I but it again?* I think so.
> 
> View attachment 147527
> 
> 
> Overall, I did not expect this one to taste this good when I saw the flavour profile, but this one exceeded my expectations.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> *Colosseum
> Finger Taste Test:* Oh so sweet peppermint flavour, a bit overwhelming with this test.
> *Inhaling:* You are greeted wit a semi-sweet extremely creamy and powerful peppermint flavour.
> *Exhaling:* The peppermint leaves your palate gracefully making you want to have more. It’s like eating peppermint crisp tart, you can’t just have one piece. To finish it off you get the dashing taste of coconut.
> *Would I buy it again?* Definitely.
> 
> View attachment 147524
> 
> 
> Overall, my mother makes one of the best peppermint crisp tarts and this juice comes pretty close to it. Not over sweet, not over minty, just perfect.
> 
> *Juice Name:* Taj Mahal
> *Flavour Profile:* Turkish Delight, Passion Fruit and White Chocolate
> 
> *The Story Behind It :*
> (my absolute favourite part of the story)
> 
> Now Erich dearest, the light of his life, Isobel, comes into the picture. They both started down the vaping trail in 2014 and where Erich found the transition quite easy (after 24 years of smoking) she however did not. Over the better part of a year with trying many different devices and flavours Erich eventually after trying 27 completely different flavour mixes managed to create a flavour that suited her particular requirements, a strange combination of Turkish Delight, Passion Fruit and White Chocolate that he decided to name Taj-Mahal, after the labour of love that seemed fit to this juice. Erich is pleased to say that at the time of this writing, Isobel is a dedicated vaper and has been cigarette free for well over 3 years now.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> *Finger Taste Test:* Strong passion fruit taste with a bit of Turkish delight no taste of the chocolate.
> *Inhaling:* You get the taste of Turkish delight and a delightful trail of white chocolate.
> *Exhaling:* Sweet taste of white chocolate on your palate followed by passion fruit and a little bit of Turkish delight.
> *Would I buy it again?* Not likely.
> 
> View attachment 147525
> 
> 
> Overall, it is an unique juice but it is not a flavour for me personally.
> 
> *Juice Name:* Table Mountain
> *Flavour Profile:* Hertzog Cookies
> 
> *The Story Behind It :*
> Table Mountain is a rather boring story, but here it is. Erich like Hertzog cookies, those coconut cookie tartlets filled with apricot jam and baked to perfection, so he worked on perfecting that flavour until he was happy with it and Table Mountain was added to the range. PS Table Mountain was added as a natural wonder of the world in 2012.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> *Finger Taste Test:* Very strong bitter taste, little bit of throat irritation.
> *Inhaling:* Semi-sweet taste with no presence of any other known flavour profiles in the actual baked cookie.
> *Exhaling:* Pastry taste followed by a sweet flavour on your palate and finished off with minimal coconut.
> *Would I buy it again?* Sadly, no.
> 
> View attachment 147526
> 
> 
> Overall, it’s not too sweet at all and the coconut leaves a good aftertaste on your palate.
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> I think overall the World Wonders Range is a great range and the fact that each flavour has a story behind it makes it even more special. The one that stands out the most for is Colossus.
> 
> Which wonder will form part of your world?
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA.
> iJust 2 with NRG Tank.
> 
> *Please note :*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._
> 
> _Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._



Very interesting reviews and I learnt a lot from the stories behind each juice and also about the flavours @Chanelr! I have a few of the Esheli juices, but I had no idea about Colossus. Thanks for the heads up - I'll be sure to buy it! By the way, I love Table Mountain! Just shows how different we all are!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

@Chanelr You just keep on setting the bar higher when it comes to juice reviews.

Really enjoy reading them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> Very interesting reviews and I learnt a lot from the stories behind each juice and also about the flavours @Chanelr! I have a few of the Esheli juices, but I had no idea about Colossus. Thanks for the heads up - I'll be sure to buy it! By the way, I love Table Mountain! Just shows how different we all are!


Very true.
Everyone's taste buds differ

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Adephi said:


> @Chanelr You just keep on setting the bar higher when it comes to juice reviews.
> 
> Really enjoy reading them.


Wow I have no other words than to just say thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Morning fellow vapers.
I wont be doing a review today after the range review of yesterday but I will be back in full swing tomorrow.

A little bit happy news, TVC is celebrating 1 month of existence today.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## lesvaches

Chanelr said:


> Today's review is something completely different.
> 
> *World Wonders Range Review.*
> 
> *Packaging:* 30ml glass dropper bottle
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30 PG / 70 VG
> 
> View attachment 147523
> 
> 
> I was sent the entire range of World Wonders by Esheli for reviews and because of the stories behind each one, I decided to do a full range review. So this is going to be a long one.
> 
> _Esheli, The Origin._
> Words from Erich Sven Huckschlag.
> 
> Esheli stands for Erich Sven Huckschlag E Liquid International and this is the story of how it all began. Because of the faith that Erich has in his product he decided to put his name to it.
> 
> *Juice Name:* Colossus
> *Flavour Profile:* Hazelnut cookie dipped in a café latte.
> 
> *The Story Behind It :*
> In 2014 Erich started vaping and after a while he toyed with the whole Do It Yourself idea, and with that started crafting e-Liquids for his personal use.
> 
> After a while doing the DIY thing Erich had created a few juices that he thought to be rather enjoyable, then a good friend tasted one of his creations, suggested some tweaks and Colossus was born, not that it was called Colossus at the time, in fact it was called “yummy 103”.
> 
> His friend Patrick and his wife Debbie had one of the first vape shops in Pretoria. Patrick let several his clients taste some of Erich's creations at a vape function (today we call them vape meets) that they hosted, and the response was overwhelming. It was decided that Eric should start making e-Liquid for retail. So the name “World Wonders” was decided on (how the name World Wonders was decided on is whole other story) with the flavour Colossus a “hazelnut cookie dipped in a café latte” being their flagship as this was his favourite and the flavour that Patrick had liked from the beginning.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> *Finger Taste Test:* Very nice coffee taste with a delicate dash of hazelnut.
> *Inhaling:* Greeted with home-made hazelnut cookie taste, minimal coffee taste.
> *Exhaling:* Very nice coffee taste being notable on your palate, finished off nicely with the hazelnut flavouring.
> *Would I buy it again?* Absolutely.
> 
> View attachment 147528
> 
> 
> Overall, it is a stunning coffee flavour, blended to perfection. @Hooked, you have to give this one a go for your coffee hunt.
> 
> *Juice Name:* Stonehenge (Tobaccos with dash of whiskey)/Colosseum (Peppermint Crisp Tart)
> 
> *The Story Behind It:*
> In 2014 World Wonders as a brand had been established, all that remained was to add some flavours to the range. At this point Erich was still working full time as a software engineer and was fortunate to count most of his co-workers as vapers, well those who had smoked before. Among those where Paul, a tobacco lover and Daniel G and inimitable sweet tooth and Erich set out to create flavours that would suit their palates. For Paul - Stonehenge, a blend of light and dark tobaccos with a dash of whisky was created and for Daniel - Colosseum, a true to form Peppermint Crisp Tart just like “Tant Annie’s”. This filled the sweet spot without being too sweet. These where the days before sweetener was added.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> *Stonehenge
> Finger Taste Test:* Nice sweet whiskey taste with a nice blend of tobacco, I also get small hints of honey.
> *Inhaling:* Minimal flavour taste experienced at first but the comes through a bit.
> *Exhaling:* I find that the whiskey blends nicely with the light and dark tobaccos, I am also experiencing a honey sweetness.
> *Would I but it again?* I think so.
> 
> View attachment 147527
> 
> 
> Overall, I did not expect this one to taste this good when I saw the flavour profile, but this one exceeded my expectations.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> *Colosseum
> Finger Taste Test:* Oh so sweet peppermint flavour, a bit overwhelming with this test.
> *Inhaling:* You are greeted wit a semi-sweet extremely creamy and powerful peppermint flavour.
> *Exhaling:* The peppermint leaves your palate gracefully making you want to have more. It’s like eating peppermint crisp tart, you can’t just have one piece. To finish it off you get the dashing taste of coconut.
> *Would I buy it again?* Definitely.
> 
> View attachment 147524
> 
> 
> Overall, my mother makes one of the best peppermint crisp tarts and this juice comes pretty close to it. Not over sweet, not over minty, just perfect.
> 
> *Juice Name:* Taj Mahal
> *Flavour Profile:* Turkish Delight, Passion Fruit and White Chocolate
> 
> *The Story Behind It :*
> (my absolute favourite part of the story)
> 
> Now Erich dearest, the light of his life, Isobel, comes into the picture. They both started down the vaping trail in 2014 and where Erich found the transition quite easy (after 24 years of smoking) she however did not. Over the better part of a year with trying many different devices and flavours Erich eventually after trying 27 completely different flavour mixes managed to create a flavour that suited her particular requirements, a strange combination of Turkish Delight, Passion Fruit and White Chocolate that he decided to name Taj-Mahal, after the labour of love that seemed fit to this juice. Erich is pleased to say that at the time of this writing, Isobel is a dedicated vaper and has been cigarette free for well over 3 years now.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> *Finger Taste Test:* Strong passion fruit taste with a bit of Turkish delight no taste of the chocolate.
> *Inhaling:* You get the taste of Turkish delight and a delightful trail of white chocolate.
> *Exhaling:* Sweet taste of white chocolate on your palate followed by passion fruit and a little bit of Turkish delight.
> *Would I buy it again?* Not likely.
> 
> View attachment 147525
> 
> 
> Overall, it is an unique juice but it is not a flavour for me personally.
> 
> *Juice Name:* Table Mountain
> *Flavour Profile:* Hertzog Cookies
> 
> *The Story Behind It :*
> Table Mountain is a rather boring story, but here it is. Erich like Hertzog cookies, those coconut cookie tartlets filled with apricot jam and baked to perfection, so he worked on perfecting that flavour until he was happy with it and Table Mountain was added to the range. PS Table Mountain was added as a natural wonder of the world in 2012.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> *Finger Taste Test:* Very strong bitter taste, little bit of throat irritation.
> *Inhaling:* Semi-sweet taste with no presence of any other known flavour profiles in the actual baked cookie.
> *Exhaling:* Pastry taste followed by a sweet flavour on your palate and finished off with minimal coconut.
> *Would I buy it again?* Sadly, no.
> 
> View attachment 147526
> 
> 
> Overall, it’s not too sweet at all and the coconut leaves a good aftertaste on your palate.
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> I think overall the World Wonders Range is a great range and the fact that each flavour has a story behind it makes it even more special. The one that stands out the most for is Colossus.
> 
> Which wonder will form part of your world?
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA.
> iJust 2 with NRG Tank.
> 
> *Please note :*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._
> 
> _Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._


i definitely may not like some of these flavors but the aesthetics.. very nicely done. 

and extra bonus points for making it truly SA by naming one Table Mountain. we need more of that.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Vilaishima

Hooked said:


> Very interesting reviews and I learnt a lot from the stories behind each juice and also about the flavours @Chanelr! * I have a few of the Esheli juices, but I had no idea about Colossus. * Thanks for the heads up - I'll be sure to buy it! By the way, I love Table Mountain! Just shows how different we all are!



Liar liar pants on fire - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-did-you-vape-today.t1077/page-230#post-696708

Colossus is an amazing juice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Vilaishima said:


> Liar liar pants on fire - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-did-you-vape-today.t1077/page-230#post-696708
> 
> Colossus is an amazing juice!



@Vilaishima Oh. My. Vape! How could I have forgotten about this?? I'm losing the plot lol!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Chanelr said:


> Attention all coffee lovers.
> 
> *Juice Name:* The Signature Collection
> *Manufactured By:* The Vape Industry
> *Flavour Profile:* Dark Coffee Beans, Raw Hazelnut and Sweet Cream
> *Packaging:* 30ml and 100ml Glass Dropper Bottles
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio: *30PG/70VG
> 
> This juice was sent to me from The Vape Industry (Naeem) for review purposes. Review was done on the 3mg.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> The design and label is very elegant. It is a black label with gold and white font with all the necessary information on. No wonder they call the gold standard.
> 
> With the finger tasting test you get the most amazing dark coffee bean taste with a hint of hazelnut and sweetish cream. I will probably end up licking it more than vaping it.
> 
> Upon inhale you get a fantastic rich coffee taste on your palate dazzled with raw hazelnut and cream. Stunning, there is no other word to describe it. No flavours overpower each other, and it is blended to perfection.
> 
> With exhale, you get the dark coffee bean taste. You would think that you will have this strong aftertaste of coffee on your palate, but this is not the case. The raw hazelnut and cream gives it a nice sweetish finish. Leaving you wanting more.
> 
> There is no difference in taste between using it in the sub-ohm or in the RDA. I do prefer the sub-ohm as I don’t have to refill so much as the RDA especially when you get busy.
> 
> This flavour is an absolute winner in my books and goes great together with an actual cup of coffee. It's one of those juices that you savour slowly.
> 
> If you are a coffee lover, give this one a go and let me know what you think.
> Winter can come again...
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? Definitely.
> 
> View attachment 147113
> 
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._




I think that this E-liquid is amazing...Got a 0mg and Bumped it up with Salt Nic for my Pod Systems...I think that this is one of the best latte juices out there at this point in time!!!
Keep it up @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Chanelr said:


> Very true.
> Everyone's taste buds differ


Keep up the awesome work @Chanelr. You are definitely my E-Juice Reviewer of Choice!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Keep up the awesome work @Chanelr. You are definitely my E-Juice Reviewer of Choice!!!!!


Wowee thank you

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

So after a busy Monday, it's time to start the reviews again... There are a total of 5 reviews this week.

*Juice Name:* Passionate
*Manufactured By:* VK Prime
*Flavour Profile:* Passionfruit medley with a mix on cool menthol and sweetener.
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options*: 0, 3, 6, 12 and 18 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

I was thrilled to receive the entire range from VK Prime to review. This review is done on the 3mg.

The range was launched successfully on 23 April 2018. They are have completed their rebranding. I now know exactly what they were up to and I can’t wait to share it with you all next week.

The label is very notable showing all relevant information, the PG/VG ratio, the nicotine strength, the price, etc. There is a picture of a juicy granadilla on. You can also see the name of the brand and juice very clearly.

With the finger tasting test I get the sweet cool taste of the passionfruit. Really like nothing I have tasted before, not oversweet and has a good balance between the actual flavours and the sweetener.

Upon inhale you get a semi-sweet passion fruit flavour coming through with minimal menthol, the menthol is not overpowering at all.

With exhaling, you get the taste of passion fruit with a dazzle of cool menthol and blended nicely with the sweetener. It’s still not oversweet with the added sweetener and it leaves a good aftertaste on your palate.

I find that the flavour is released best on the RDA, and it has a great vapor production and is a semi-ADV for me personally. I have to say, I thought with the sweetener it would turn the RDA's coil a bit more black but it’s not the case and I am really impressed with that.

Would I buy a bottle again? I am not sure.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
iJust 2 with NRG Tank

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

_

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Full details will be released in the next issue of Vapers Publication

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 147966
> 
> 
> Full details will be released in the next issue of Vapers Publication



@Chanelr Would you also please post it here, as not all of us live in main centres and we can't obtain a copy of Vapers Publication?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

So when is the video reviews coming @Chanelr?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

SmokeyJoe said:


> So when is the video reviews coming @Chanelr?


Not any time soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> @Chanelr Would you also please post it here, as not all of us live in main centres and we can't obtain a copy of Vapers Publication?


Yes. It will be posted here as soon as the magazine is released

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

One way to get your Thursday started. Have a great day everyone. Review up later this afternoon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

Chanelr said:


> Not any time soon



But we wanna see the finger licking flavor testing

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Chanelr

StompieZA said:


> But we wanna see the finger licking flavor testing


Lol nope

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chanelr

What time is it?

*Juice Name:* Wolfsbane
*Manufactured By:* Emissary Elixirs
*Flavour Profile:* Vanilla bean ice-cream, dark berries and oat grain cereal.
*Packaging:* 60ml and 120ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options*: 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Emissary Elixirs for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

Absolutely love the label design. It is clear and eye catchy with this big bad wolf. You can see exactly what the flavour is, who the manufacturer is and all other relevant information.

The classic line range flavour names are inspired by folklore and fairy tales.

With the finger tasting test you get the strong taste of vanilla ice-cream with a hint of berries followed by a yummy cereal taste. Surprisingly the vanilla does not overpower the other flavours.

Upon inhale I get a crunchy cereal taste blended with the sweet and creamy vanilla bean ice-cream no traces of the berry puree on the inhale.

With exhale you get the tangy berry flavour, blended nicely with the cereal flavour and the vanilla ice-cream. It leaves a great aftertaste on your palate.

If I could, I would add a bit of a cooling additive to give it that cold feeling.

But, in the same breath who else is like seriously in the mood to mix up the flavours into a bowl with vanilla ice-cream, bit of berries and some cereal. I really believe this could be one delicious dessert especially in this heat.

With this complex mix of flavours, I have to say that I am very impressed with how good they are blended together. I do prefer this one in the tank.

Would I buy a bottle again? I think so.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
iJust 2 with NRG Tank

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._

_Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

_

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> What time is it?
> 
> *Juice Name:* Wolfsbane
> *Manufactured By:* Emissary Elixirs
> *Flavour Profile:* Vanilla bean ice-cream, dark berries and oat grain cereal.
> *Packaging:* 60ml and 120ml Easy Dripper
> *Nicotine Strength Options*: 0, 3 and 6 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG
> 
> This juice was sent to me from Emissary Elixirs for review purposes.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> Absolutely love the label design. It is clear and eye catchy with this big bad wolf. You can see exactly what the flavour is, who the manufacturer is and all other relevant information.
> 
> The classic line range flavour names are inspired by folklore and fairy tales.
> 
> With the finger tasting test you get the strong taste of vanilla ice-cream with a hint of berries followed by a yummy cereal taste. Surprisingly the vanilla does not overpower the other flavours.
> 
> Upon inhale I get a crunchy cereal taste blended with the sweet and creamy vanilla bean ice-cream no traces of the berry puree on the inhale.
> 
> With exhale you get the tangy berry flavour, blended nicely with the cereal flavour and the vanilla ice-cream. It leaves a great aftertaste on your palate.
> 
> If I could, I would add a bit of a cooling additive to give it that cold feeling.
> 
> But, in the same breath who else is like seriously in the mood to mix up the flavours into a bowl with vanilla ice-cream, bit of berries and some cereal. I really believe this could be one delicious dessert especially in this heat.
> 
> With this complex mix of flavours, I have to say that I am very impressed with how good they are blended together. I do prefer this one in the tank.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? I think so.
> 
> View attachment 148063
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
> iJust 2 with NRG Tank
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._
> 
> _Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._



Sounds like a pretty good breakfast in reality!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

It's that time again.

*Juice Name:* Klap Cake
*Manufactured By:* Hats Vape Klub
*Flavour Profile:* Freshly Baked Vanilla Cupcake
*Packaging:* 60ml easy dripper bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 1 and 3 mg
*PG/VG Ratio: *20PG / 80VG

This juice was sent to me through OTP Distributers from Hats Vape Club for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

Because it only launched a short while back, it took me some time to get all the necessary information to share with you. I got my first glimpse at Klap Cake this year Vapecon where is was officially launched and I personally think a lot more credit is due to Hats Vape Club for this outstanding juice.

The packaging has a gold label, with all the necessary information. It also has a clipart picture of a man vaping and a badge that says "Pocket Buddy". It sure does grab your attention.

With the finger tasting I get one of the flavours I adore the most, vanilla essence. Not too overpowering and not over sweet, and no bad taste is left in your mouth.

With inhaling sweetness galore, the good sweet not the bad one. Delicious balance between the vanilla, the creaminess and the cake flavour.

I am not a dessert flavour lover, you will very seldom see me eating anything sweet but this one actually knocks it out of the park.

With exhale, the vanilla flavour gracefully leaves your palate and the aftertaste of physically eating a cupcake greets you. It's like when you take a last drag, but your head keeps telling you "Just take one more, you know you want to".

This juice goes down well with a cup of coffee or tea, which ever you would prefer. If you have not tried this one yet, you seriously must get your hands on it.

It inspired me so much that I am really considering baking a few cupcakes this weekend.

Will I buy a bottle again? Absolutely.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
iJust 2 with NRG Tank

*Please note :*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._

_Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for this review @Chanelr
Nice to see a HATS VapeClub juice coming up!
Tagging @Joao from OTPD - check this out

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Silver said:


> Thanks for this review @Chanelr
> Nice to see a HATS VapeClub juice coming up!
> Tagging @Joao from OTPD - check this out


Thanks Silver

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Today's review is a bit late as it was scheduled for yesterday but time was not on my side and the review is also completely different than the usual.

This box was sent to me from Rivas at BWDV (Build It – Wick It – Drip It – Vape It) for review purposes. The box was officially launched on the 1st of January 2018.

*THE BOX ITSELF*

The boxes are handmade, and the ‘menu’ is handwritten to give it that personal touch, which is not something you see or get every day.

“I want people to try liquids and get out of their comfort zones and experience the e-liquid world. I see the box as a promotional package.” ~ Rivas

BWDV also entered the retail space with their first shop box which is available for R 280.00 at Capital Vapes Centurion.

*MY EXPERIENCE*

On the website you have the ‘Build-A-Box’ option, as well as the two ‘Company Boxes’. Then if you are feeling in the mood to surprise yourself, you can purchase the ‘Mystery Box’.

www.bwdv.co.za
· Simple ordering process
· Reasonable flavour selection
· Can choose your nicotine preference
· 5 Select options to choose from
· Cost of box with shipping R 220.00 – R 230.00

You receive no less than 50ml juice coming from all over South Africa. The box also includes some wire, cotton and a surprise.

This is not a subscription box, so you can choose what you want from the selection, when you want it without the monthly commitments. Some months can truly get rough financially.

For me it is a great concept and it helps if you are on a tight vaping budget. Because instead of buying one 60ml flavour, you can get a variety of flavours for approximately the same price.

*MY SELECTIONS*

From the list of options I decided to choose the following:

· Nicotine Strength : 3mg (Other option was 0mg)
· Lush Liquids : Dunkin Flurry (10ml)
· Ooey Gooey : Cola Ice (10ml)
· A4S : Fire and Ice (10ml)
· Baardsous : Cluster F***** (10ml)
· Wiener Vape Co : Cherry Bomb (60ml)

Total ml’s = 100ml

*EXTRA’S*

· Handwritten ‘menu’ with your 5 juice selections including the maker, name, flavour profile, category and VG/PG ration.
· On the side of the menu your freebies are shown

*IN MY BOX*

· Juggernaut Wire 55316L (28GA + 386A)
· 2 x Ribbon (386A + 246A)
· Demon Killer Muscle Cotton
· A few stickers




*WHAT I WOULD LIKE TO SEE*

· A bit more wire
· A little bit more cotton
· More variety on flavours
· More company boxes

Overall, I think it is a fantastic initiative and I will certainly be buying more boxes for birthdays and Christmas.

I would really recommend that you give this a go.




*NOTES ON RATINGS:*

1) I think the website is very user friendly, it is also responsive which makes it excellent to use on your phone.

2) My parcel was shipped on the 5th of October and I received it on the 8th of October (With the weekend, it fell into the promised delivery bracket).

3) It really is a neat little box, but I would personally make it a bit more durable. The box was also bubble wrapped for safe transportation.

4) I received what I ordered, was just a bit sad that I was asked to substitute the one juice due to low stock levels.

5) I believe for R 185.00 you really get value for your money.

6) I love the handwritten ‘menu’ and the additional extras you receive.

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

_

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Daniel

OK someone's been a busy little bee ..... well done on the reviews I think you can only grow from here ....

But yes! We need to see some video reviews on hardware and such ..... good to see a face behind the work .... just saying

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Daniel said:


> OK someone's been a busy little bee ..... well done on the reviews I think you can only grow from here ....
> 
> But yes! We need to see some video reviews on hardware and such ..... good to see a face behind the work .... just saying


Is that a bad thing?
Thanks for the compliment.
Video reviews will come when I'm ready to take that step

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Chanelr said:


> It's that time again.
> 
> *Juice Name:* Klap Cake
> *Manufactured By:* Hats Vape Klub
> *Flavour Profile:* Freshly Baked Vanilla Cupcake
> *Packaging:* 60ml easy dripper bottle
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 1 and 3 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio: *20PG / 80VG
> 
> This juice was sent to me through OTP Distributers from Hats Vape Club for review purposes.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> Because it only launched a short while back, it took me some time to get all the necessary information to share with you. I got my first glimpse at Klap Cake this year Vapecon where is was officially launched and I personally think a lot more credit is due to Hats Vape Club for this outstanding juice.
> 
> The packaging has a gold label, with all the necessary information. It also has a clipart picture of a man vaping and a badge that says "Pocket Buddy". It sure does grab your attention.
> 
> With the finger tasting I get one of the flavours I adore the most, vanilla essence. Not too overpowering and not over sweet, and no bad taste is left in your mouth.
> 
> With inhaling sweetness galore, the good sweet not the bad one. Delicious balance between the vanilla, the creaminess and the cake flavour.
> 
> I am not a dessert flavour lover, you will very seldom see me eating anything sweet but this one actually knocks it out of the park.
> 
> With exhale, the vanilla flavour gracefully leaves your palate and the aftertaste of physically eating a cupcake greets you. It's like when you take a last drag, but your head keeps telling you "Just take one more, you know you want to".
> 
> This juice goes down well with a cup of coffee or tea, which ever you would prefer. If you have not tried this one yet, you seriously must get your hands on it.
> 
> It inspired me so much that I am really considering baking a few cupcakes this weekend.
> 
> Will I buy a bottle again? Absolutely.
> 
> View attachment 148223
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
> iJust 2 with NRG Tank
> 
> *Please note :*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._
> 
> _Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._



Wow the presentation or look of the bottle is a real draw...Would definitely try this because I looove queen cakes...Keep up the good work @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

It's that time again..

*Juice Name:* Femme Fatale
*Manufactured By:* Vapour Mountain
*Flavour Profile:* A seductively smooth cocktail of ripe melons and sweet strawberries.
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Vapour Mountain (@Oupa) for review purposes.

Vapour Mountain decided to do an un-hyped soft release on this juice and it was well received at VapeCon. Now, I am going to make a semi-big hype about it.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

*Courtesy of Wikipedia :*
_“A femme fatale (/ˌfæm fəˈtɑːl/ or /ˌfɛm fəˈtɑːl/; French: [fam fatal]), sometimes called a maneater, is a stock character of a mysterious and seductive woman whose charms ensnare her lovers, often leading them into compromising, dangerous, and deadly situations. She is an archetype of literature and art. Her ability to enchant and hypnotise her victim with a spell was in the earliest stories seen as being literally supernatural; hence, the femme fatale today is still often described as having a power akin to an enchantress, seductress, vampire, witch, or demon, having power over men.”_

The label stands out very boldly, and by now I think everyone is familiar with it. You can see exactly what it is, who made it and what the flavour profile is.

With the finger tasting test I get a smooth iced strawberry flavour, followed by a bit of the melon. I did this test 4 times just to be sure that my taste buds are not trying to trick me.

Upon inhale, you are greeted with a chilled ice effect followed by the sweet strawberries. I really can’t find the ripe melon on inhale.

With exhaling on the other hand, the ripe melon flows off your palate effortlessly followed by the sweet strawberries and topping it off nicely with the iciness.

I prefer this on the RDA for maximum flavour release, and I am not just saying this I really can’t get enough of this flavour but I can’t vape it the whole day.

I think this is another great product released by Vapour Mountain and it will surely seduce you.

I’m getting the blender out again to mix these flavours up.

Would I buy a bottle again? Almost certain.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
iJust 2 with NRG Tank

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

_

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

So, I have been biting on my tongue to keep this review quiet and it is now time to share it with your guys.

You probably noticed that I mentioned in the 4 x VK Prime reviews that they are up to something and now I can finally show you.

They have redesigned their labels and they will be hitting the shelves soon.

Stunning new labels, same great flavour, same affordable price.



What do you guys think?

In the middle you will see one flavour that was not there before, and it was officially announced as the juice that landed the 2nd place in the juice competition at VapeCon.

*Juice Name:* Fizzapple
*Manufactured By:* VK Prime
*Flavour Profile:* Fizzy Apple Pop
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3,6,12 and 18mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

I received the entire rebranded range from VK Prime and because I have already reviewed 4 of the flavours I will only be focusing on Fizzapple.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is very professional with the logo and the name as well as the flavour profile. All the information is visible, and it is proudly showing off the 2nd place badge.

With the finger tasting test I get the yummy apple taste that is really refreshing. The flavour for me is something between Appletiser and apple candy.

Upon inhaling you will find the apple to be very consistent and but not too much apple and it is mixed with a fizziness. It still reminds me a lot of Appletiser.

With exhaling the flavour is blended well with the fizz and it still has the same consistency. I have to say it is nice to vape an apple flavoured juice that doesn’t leave your mouth dry.

This juice is good in both the sub-ohm as well as the RDA and I really can’t decide in which one I like it best.

Would I buy a bottle again? Yes, but this time two. One for me and one for hubs.




I would like to congratulate VK Prime from The Vaping Chanel’s side on taking the 2nd place award. Well deserved.

*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA_
_iJust 2 with NRG Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._

_Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

_

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the reviews @Chanelr !

Now I need to try the Femme Fatale from VM as well as the Fizzy Apple from VK Prime. 

They both sound great

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Silver said:


> Thanks for the reviews @Chanelr !
> 
> Now I need to try the Femme Fatale from VM as well as the Fizzy Apple from VK Prime.
> 
> They both sound great


You really have to

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Greek Fruit
*Manufactured By:* Blends of Distinction
*Flavour Profile:* Fusion of sweet figs and tropical fruits
*Packaging:* 30, 60 and 100ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from @Blends Of Distinction for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

This juice falls under the Ice Pop range launched and was launched at VapeCon.

The label is plain and simple, Ice Pop stands out a lot with a picture of figs, the juice name and all the necessary information is also visible. What I like is the label colour matches to the flavour profile.

Fig flavours is not something you come across and need to confess I was very sceptical about this one.

The actual fruit itself doesn’t really have a very strong taste, but it is sweet honey-like syrup. Other popular fruits in Greece are apricots, peaches, nectarines and cherries.

Interesting fact, figs along with grape season in Greece is only from late August to early September.

With the finger tasting one the first go I got a very nice peachy flavour followed by a light fig taste mixed with a dash of iciness.

Upon inhale, you get a mild berry and peachy taste with the unique fig taste. It is not oversweet, and this tricky flavour is blended nicely with the rest of the flavours with a coolness effect.

With exhaling you will find the chilled semi-sweet taste leaving your palate and the mixture of the other fruits saying "avtio" . This one did leave my throat a bit dry but nothing that I glass of water can't fix.

The flavour is good on the sub-ohm and the RDA but this one I prefer in the tank less refilling and more vaping.

Go ahead call the Greek god or goddess in you.

Would I buy a bottle again? Thinking about it.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA_
_iJust 2 with NRG Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._

_Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel


_

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Schnappie

The rate at which you are putting out reviews are impressive @Chanelr , covering a wide range of categories. What I appreciate is that it counters the hype on certains juices but also makes you aware of juices that dont arrive on a hype train. I often fell victim to the hype train and bought some highly underwhelming juices and gear, you covering such a wide range with honesty goes a far way to help making a choice. Same way I appreciate the others who buy new gear first and report back, makes my life a whole lot easier. This is so far the year I bought the most of my expensive stuff, but it was offset by not wasting a lot of money on crap. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Schnappie said:


> The rate at which you are putting out reviews are impressive @Chanelr , covering a wide range of categories. What I appreciate is that it counters the hype on certains juices but also makes you aware of juices that dont arrive on a hype train. I often fell victim to the hype train and bought some highly underwhelming juices and gear, you covering such a wide range with honesty goes a far way to help making a choice. Same way I appreciate the others who buy new gear first and report back, makes my life a whole lot easier. This is so far the year I bought the most of my expensive stuff, but it was offset by not wasting a lot of money on crap. Thanks!


Thank you for the kind words.
That is two of the main reasons why I started the reviews.

1. I was also one of those victims more than once.
2. To promote and build our South African Vape Industry.

If you do buy a juice or have a juice that I recommended and rated and you dont agree with what I said please do let me know.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## DougP

Thank you for the honest and detailed review on the Greek Fruit

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Thank you for the honest and detailed review on the Greek Fruit


You are welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Full details will be released in the next issue of Vapers Publication

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hello fellow vapers.
I did not disappear from the face of the earth, was just sorting out a bit of personal issues and we are all good.

Review will be posted today.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Review time...

*Juice Name:* R&R
*Manufactured By:* Collaboration between Esheli and Entity Liquids
*Flavour Profile:* Rum and Raspberry
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Erich @Esheli for review purposes.

Before I start the review, I would just like to say that Esheli has many great flavours that I have reviewed before. Which includes MSL, Polar Ice, a few selections in the World Wonder Range, etc.

I am just not very fond of this specific flavour, but it is on a personal level and I don’t want to discourage anyone not to try this juice.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

For me the label has a pretty cool design and it is also packaged into a box.

The design for both the box and the bottle has a dude with a moustache on and some buildings, which look like buildings in England and then of course the RR. All the necessary information is on the box as well as on the bottle.

I would also like to add, if you smell this one your mind will tell you it is definitely R&R. But, with the finger tasting test there is a very sharp taste of raspberry, minimal to no traces of the rum and it leaves a rather odd taste in my mouth.

Upon inhale the raspberry is more a sherbet effect that you get same as you would when drinking the red Sparletta, still no traces of the rum in the mix.

With exhaling there is still just the raspberry taste that I am getting and a very small hint of rum on my palate. I would maybe just add a bit of a cool enhancement to give it the cold drink effect as well

The flavour is better for me on the RDA, as it can get a bit heavy on the coils.
The flavour tastes the same in both the tank and the RDA.

If you know R&R, you would also have gotten very excited about this flavour. Again, I am not saying it’s bad it’s just not one of those juices that I like personally. I just must admit I vaped this a bit more purely for the raspberry taste that I get.

Would I buy a bottle again? Sadly, no.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA_
_iJust 2 with NRG Tank_
_Asmodus Minikin Reborn with a Drop Dead RDA_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Chanelr said:


> Review time...
> 
> *Juice Name:* R&R
> *Manufactured By:* Collaboration between Esheli and Entity Liquids
> *Flavour Profile:* Rum and Raspberry
> *Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG
> 
> This juice was sent to me from Erich @Esheli for review purposes.
> 
> Before I start the review, I would just like to say that Esheli has many great flavours that I have reviewed before. Which includes MSL, Polar Ice, a few selections in the World Wonder Range, etc.
> 
> I am just not very fond of this specific flavour, but it is on a personal level and I don’t want to discourage anyone not to try this juice.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> For me the label has a pretty cool design and it is also packaged into a box.
> 
> The design for both the box and the bottle has a dude with a moustache on and some buildings, which look like buildings in England and then of course the RR. All the necessary information is on the box as well as on the bottle.
> 
> I would also like to add, if you smell this one your mind will tell you it is definitely R&R. But, with the finger tasting test there is a very sharp taste of raspberry, minimal to no traces of the rum and it leaves a rather odd taste in my mouth.
> 
> Upon inhale the raspberry is more a sherbet effect that you get same as you would when drinking the red Sparletta, still no traces of the rum in the mix.
> 
> With exhaling there is still just the raspberry taste that I am getting and a very small hint of rum on my palate. I would maybe just add a bit of a cool enhancement to give it the cold drink effect as well
> 
> The flavour is better for me on the RDA, as it can get a bit heavy on the coils.
> The flavour tastes the same in both the tank and the RDA.
> 
> If you know R&R, you would also have gotten very excited about this flavour. Again, I am not saying it’s bad it’s just not one of those juices that I like personally. I just must admit I vaped this a bit more purely for the raspberry taste that I get.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? Sadly, no.
> 
> View attachment 149512
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA_
> _iJust 2 with NRG Tank_
> _Asmodus Minikin Reborn with a Drop Dead RDA_
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._



Loving the Drop dead and minikin setup.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Review time again...

*Juice Name:* Honey 'O Cereal
Manufactured By: Vapeboratories (ISO 7 Lab)
*Flavour Profile:* Crunchy oat cereal loops drizzled with honey.
*Packaging:* 120ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 3 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 25PG/75VG

This juice was sent to me from Hannes at Vapeboratories for review purposes.

It will be released officially tomorrow so keep a look out.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label has a gold colour with a cheeky little bee in a cereal loop, a bowl of cereal on the side and the name stands out clearly too in a splash of honey. All necessary information that you will require is on the label.

This is the first time I came across a bottle that has the ISO label on and is very cool to see. And lastly you basically buy 60ml and you receive 60ml free.

With the finger tasting test I get an absolutely amazing taste of cereal with the honey. No funny aftertaste is left in your mouth.

With inhaling you a greeted with the oh so sweet honey and cereal flavour.

Not one of the flavours overpower each other, and I am pleased to say it is a perfect blend.

Upon exhale the cereal flavour leaves your palate first and is followed by the drizzling honey still a very good balance between the flavours.

This is the part where that cheeky bee comes in, and if you look at the bottle while exhaling you will see in that facial expression that he is trying to tell you to take another drag.

The flavour for me is excellent on both the tank and the RDA's and is not too heavy on the coils. But, I would rather prefer to use it on the RDA.

Would I buy a bottle again? Definitely.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
iJust 2 with NRG Tank
Asmodus Minikin Reborn with a Drop Dead RDA_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._

_Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

_

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Chanelr said:


> Review time again...
> 
> *Juice Name:* Honey 'O Cereal
> Manufactured By: Vapeboratories (ISO 7 Lab)
> *Flavour Profile:* Crunchy oat cereal loops drizzled with honey.
> *Packaging:* 120ml Easy Dripper
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 3 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 25PG/75VG
> 
> This juice was sent to me from Hannes at Vapeboratories for review purposes.
> 
> It will be released officially tomorrow so keep a look out.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> The label has a gold colour with a cheeky little bee in a cereal loop, a bowl of cereal on the side and the name stands out clearly too in a splash of honey. All necessary information that you will require is on the label.
> 
> This is the first time I came across a bottle that has the ISO label on and is very cool to see. And lastly you basically buy 60ml and you receive 60ml free.
> 
> With the finger tasting test I get an absolutely amazing taste of cereal with the honey. No funny aftertaste is left in your mouth.
> 
> With inhaling you a greeted with the oh so sweet honey and cereal flavour.
> 
> Not one of the flavours overpower each other, and I am pleased to say it is a perfect blend.
> 
> Upon exhale the cereal flavour leaves your palate first and is followed by the drizzling honey still a very good balance between the flavours.
> 
> This is the part where that cheeky bee comes in, and if you look at the bottle while exhaling you will see in that facial expression that he is trying to tell you to take another drag.
> 
> The flavour for me is excellent on both the tank and the RDA's and is not too heavy on the coils. But, I would rather prefer to use it on the RDA.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? Definitely.
> 
> View attachment 149598
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
> iJust 2 with NRG Tank
> Asmodus Minikin Reborn with a Drop Dead RDA_
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._
> 
> _Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._



I definetly need this one!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Martin Narainsamy said:


> I definetly need this one!!!


Yes you do

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Hi fellow vapers.
Sorry I have been quiet, very busy on my side with yearend deadlines.

Time for a comparison review again...

*Juice Name:* Ju-Long
*Manufactured By:* Majestic Vapor
*Flavour Profile:* Cool Lemon Drops
*Packaging:* 60ml easy dripper bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30 PG / 70 VG

This range was sent to me from @Sash at Majestic Vapor for review purposes.

This review is based between the 3mg and the 6mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label shows the Majestic Vapor logo very clearly as well as the name and all the necessary information.

I really still love the warning that says: "Keep out of reach from friends." But this one I will share.

You need to do a bit of looking up on the flavour on the Majestic Vapor flavour profile if you are not familiar with the flavours or the brand.

Copied from: www.majesticvaporco.com
(Chinese Giant Dragon)
A tasty burst of freshness followed by a kiss of lemon drops and topped off with a cool sensation that’s left on your tongue. If you like keeping a fresh breath after vaping, this one’s for you.

With the finger tasting test results I got a very sweet strong lemon flavour with a fantastic cool aftertaste.

With inhaling you will get a strong lemon flavour blended very well with the mint flavour and the flavours compliments each other.

With exhale, the both the lemon and mint flavours leaves your palate making your mouth feel really refreshed. But I must admit, I personally get tired of this flavour really fast.

Both nicotine strength options were used in the RDA's as for me it stains the sub-ohm coil a lot. There is absolutely no difference in taste between the nicotine strengths and I don't have any throat irritation with the 6mg.

If you like minty lemon flavour and like to feel refreshed after vaping this one is for you.

Will I buy a bottle again? Nope.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
Asmodus Minikin Reborn with a Drop Dead RDA_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

_

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sash

Chanelr said:


> Hi fellow vapers.
> Sorry I have been quiet, very busy on my side with yearend deadlines.
> 
> Time for a comparison review again...
> 
> *Juice Name:* Ju-Long
> *Manufactured By:* Majestic Vapor
> *Flavour Profile:* Cool Lemon Drops
> *Packaging:* 60ml easy dripper bottle
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30 PG / 70 VG
> 
> This range was sent to me from @Sash at Majestic Vapor for review purposes.
> 
> This review is based between the 3mg and the 6mg.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> The label shows the Majestic Vapor logo very clearly as well as the name and all the necessary information.
> 
> I really still love the warning that says: "Keep out of reach from friends." But this one I will share.
> 
> You need to do a bit of looking up on the flavour on the Majestic Vapor flavour profile if you are not familiar with the flavours or the brand.
> 
> Copied from: www.majesticvaporco.com
> (Chinese Giant Dragon)
> A tasty burst of freshness followed by a kiss of lemon drops and topped off with a cool sensation that’s left on your tongue. If you like keeping a fresh breath after vaping, this one’s for you.
> 
> With the finger tasting test results I got a very sweet strong lemon flavour with a fantastic cool aftertaste.
> 
> With inhaling you will get a strong lemon flavour blended very well with the mint flavour and the flavours compliments each other.
> 
> With exhale, the both the lemon and mint flavours leaves your palate making your mouth feel really refreshed. But I must admit, I personally get tired of this flavour really fast.
> 
> Both nicotine strength options were used in the RDA's as for me it stains the sub-ohm coil a lot. There is absolutely no difference in taste between the nicotine strengths and I don't have any throat irritation with the 6mg.
> 
> If you like minty lemon flavour and like to feel refreshed after vaping this one is for you.
> 
> Will I buy a bottle again? Nope.
> 
> View attachment 150065
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
> Asmodus Minikin Reborn with a Drop Dead RDA_
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._


Thanks for the honest review @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr

Last spot has been filled.




Magazine will be available from the 1st of December.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

So, admittedly I just found this thread and am too lazy to read it all tonight. I have been finding myself craving a nice banana cream lately. Anything popped up here? Used to love Bombies Nana cream, even though it wasn't that in-your-face banana to be honest.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Viper_SA said:


> So, admittedly I just found this thread and am too lazy to read it all tonight. I have been finding myself craving a nice banana cream lately. Anything popped up here? Used to love Bombies Nana cream, even though it wasn't that in-your-face banana to be honest.


Thanks for commenting.
Dont be lazy to read...
From my previous reviews I can recommend Vasuki from Majestic Vapor. Its a great Banana and Peanut butter smoothie flavour. Also not a in your face flavour

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Chanelr said:


> Thanks for commenting.
> Dont be lazy to read...
> From my previous reviews I can recommend Vasuki from Majestic Vapor. Its a great Banana and Peanut butter smoothie flavour. Also not a in your face flavour



I didn't say I'm lazy to read, just too lazy to read tonight  Bachelor life you know, dishes etc.... Thanks for the recommendation.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr

Review time again...

*Juice Name:* Anchor
*Manufactured By:* Nomadic Elixirs
*Flavour Profile:* Pineapple, Mango and Dragonfruit
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio*: 30PG/70VG

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

I was thrilled to receive the entire range from Nomadic Elixirs (Naeem and Moosong) to review. This review is done on the 3mg.

The Nautical Series was launched successfully in February 2018 and I think it made a pretty good impression in the vape world.

I absolutely love the nautical design on the label. The logo is big and stands out. It has all the necessary information on. I would just maybe suggest increasing the flavour name itself and the flavour description.

Those of you who haven’t noticed on the sides of the ship wheel there are two abbreviations: NM and MP.

Which stands for the creator’s aka Naeem Moolla and Moosong Park.

With the finger tasting test you get the sourly pineapple, sweet mango and if you have eaten dragonfruit you will know that the taste is subtle (once in a while somewhat sweet).

Upon inhale are you are gently greeted with a sweet pineapple and mango, with pineapple generally being more sour than sweet a taste but I am happy to annouce with this combination it is a rather sweet taste.

With exhaling you have a semi-sweet minty fruit flavour leaving your palate. The flavour is still balanced really well and don't overpower each other.

Did someone else also in that sentence see, fruit salad?

The flavour is great in both the NRG and the RDA, but on the RDA for a better flavour release I would recommend it on lower wattage.

Would I buy a bottle again? I don't know.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
iJust 2 with NRG Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr

Morning fellow vapers.
Happy Monday

Sorry I have been a bit quiet.
It gets hectic sometimes between work, running a business and writing reviews.

Brand new review up later today

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> Morning fellow vapers.
> Happy Monday
> 
> Sorry I have been a bit quiet.
> It gets hectic sometimes between work, running a business and writing reviews.
> 
> Brand new review up later today



@Chanelr What kind of business do you run?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> @Chanelr What kind of business do you run?


I have two lol.
Photography and design business (some weekends)
Fishing Bait Manufacturing in partnership with hubby.

Then full time desk work.
Software Developer

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## lesvaches

Chanelr said:


> I have two lol.
> Photography and design business (some weekends)
> Fishing Bait Manufacturing in partnership with hubby.
> 
> Then full time desk work.
> Software Developer


lol what language?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Chanelr said:


> Morning fellow vapers.
> Happy Monday
> 
> Sorry I have been a bit quiet.
> It gets hectic sometimes between work, running a business and writing reviews.
> 
> Brand new review up later today



I can absolutely relate.
But it is rewarding?No?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

lesvaches said:


> lol what language?


Mainly sql and apex development

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Martin Narainsamy said:


> I can absolutely relate.
> But it is rewarding?No?


Which one?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Chanelr said:


> Which one?


All of it. working hard does pay off.
sometimes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Martin Narainsamy said:


> All of it. working hard does pay off.
> sometimes


Lol yes sometimes.
Other times its just alot of grey hair

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> I have two lol.
> Photography and design business (some weekends)
> Fishing Bait Manufacturing in partnership with hubby.
> 
> Then full time desk work.
> Software Developer



Fascinating, because they're all different!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> Fascinating, because they're all different!!


Keeps life interesting

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

As promised. Just a bit later than usual.

*Juice Name: *Tempest Ice
*Manufactured By:* Emissary Elixirs
*Flavour Profile*: Delicious fruits with a kick of ice.
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Emissary Elixirs for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label needs to be studied a bit more carefully as you won't see on the first glance exactly what is on it. You can see exactly what the name is and all other relevant information.

The full flavour description of this juice is : "A simple yet refreshing blend of tropical fruit punch with notes of tart grapefruit, litchi, vibrant pineapple and other fruits with a kick of ice."

With the finger tasting test I get a very strong ice taste mixed with tropical fruits, the menthol does overpower the other flavours with this test, but it also doesn't irritate your throat.

Inhaling is an icy kick of fruit flavour, I get a tropical mix blended with light litchi, sweet pineapple and a bit of guava.

With exhale the fruit flavour mix leaves your palate first leaving you with only the cool ice on your palate. No overpowering between the flavours and the ice balances the flavour off nicely.

With this tricky mix of flavours, I have to say I am really liking this one. I do prefer this one in the tank.

Would I buy a bottle again? I am not sure.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
iJust 2 with NRG Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts_.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Review time

*Juice Name:* Papaya
*Manufactured By:* Blends of Distinction
*Flavour Profile:* Sweet papaya, ripe melons, and tropical fruits .
*Packaging:* 30, 60 and 100ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from @Blends Of Distinction for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

This juice falls under the Ice Pop range launched and was launched at VapeCon.

The label is plain and simple, Ice Pop stands out a lot with a picture of papaya, the juice name and all the necessary information is also visible. What I like is the label colour matches to the flavour profile.

Papaya is usually a compared to the taste of melon often very sweet but only if it's ripe, if it's not ripe it has little to no flavour. Luckily, the one used in this juice is sweet.

With the finger tasting I get a very strong papaya taste, not very sweet with this test. I also get hints of the melon and tropical fruits.

Upon inhale you are blasted with a sweet papaya taste blended with melon and other juicy tropical fruits. Also, what is a quite nice is the iciness that follows the flavour.

With exhaling you will find the chilled semi-sweet mix taste leaving your palate and the flavours are exactly the same as with inhale. It is one of the few where inhale and exhale do not differ.

The flavour is very good on the RDA. Just bear in mind Papaya is not a something for everyone and if you can't handle the fruit I don't think you would like this juice as the flavour is pretty much spot on to the actual fruit.

Would I buy a bottle again? Debating..




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
Asmodus Minikin Reborn with a Drop Dead RDA_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._

_Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._

_COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

_

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## DougP

Thank you for the review it’s much appreciated

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Thank you for the review it’s much appreciated


You are welcome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Man if half of us had the work ethic you have well done lady! You have grown tremendously the past few months. Can see the design experience coming through well done.

Now if only you would start a YT channel us boys would be in trouble....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

Daniel said:


> Man if half of us had the work ethic you have well done lady! You have grown tremendously the past few months. Can see the design experience coming through well done.
> 
> Now if only you would start a YT channel us boys would be in trouble....


Thanks Daniel.
Really appreciate it 

You guys are still safe....for a while

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

Okay guys so I have been an extremely busy little person... I will be annoucing my first competition within the next two weeks. The prize is going to be MASSIVE!

One lucky person's Christmas will be getting a whole lot better...

Keep a look out

Edit : So far the value of this prize is standing on R 2500.00 and thats not even half the goodies yet...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name*: Butterscotch Brulee
*Manufactured By*: Esheli
*Flavour Profile:* Rich Butterscotch base topped with a layer of caramel
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3, 6 and 12 mg
*PG/VG Ratio*: 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Erich at @Esheli for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

Plain and simple label with an image of a yummy looking brulee and some butterscotch sweets. The name stands out a lot and all the information that you will need is on the bottle.

With the finger tasting test I a decent flavour release of butterscotch, followed by a minimal caramel taste and it does irritate my throat a bit.

With inhale I was at first very surprised that I got the taste of tobacco, but I confirmed no tobacco just your typical sweet caramelized sugar with a blend of butterscotch.

With exhale, there is not much difference in taste except pure sweetness and the dark caramelized sugar comes through a lot.

I am not a big fan of dessert vape juices, this one tastes fantastic but it's sadly not an ADV for me. If you are a dessert lover, give this one a go and let me know your thoughts.

This one needs some heat to complete, so turn up the watts and enjoy!

Would I buy a bottle again? Nope.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
iJust 2 with NRG Tank

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Monday fellow vapers.
So this blond broke the coil wire on the Wasp this weekend and I really do not have the patience to fix it myself.

So I took it in this morning to get fixed and pay a minimal fee. Just got it back and I am one happy person.

For any mod issues, do give these guys a go. I highly recommend them.





[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] if not allowed please let me know.

Tomorrow I am back in full swing

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor

Chanelr said:


> Happy Monday fellow vapers.
> So this blond broke the coil wire on the Wasp this weekend and I really do not have the patience to fix it myself.
> 
> So I took it in this morning to get fixed and pay a minimal fee. Just got it back and I am one happy person.
> 
> For any mod issues, do give these guys a go. I highly recommend them.
> 
> View attachment 151150
> 
> View attachment 151176
> 
> [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] if not allowed please let me know.
> 
> Tomorrow I am back in full swing



thanks for reminding me, been meaning to get round to these guys to try resuscitate a mod, or sign the death certificate

but what did you mean you "broke the coil wire" ?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

vicTor said:


> thanks for reminding me, been meaning to get round to these guys to try resuscitate a mod, or sign the death certificate
> 
> but what did you mean you "broke the coil wire" ?


Basically I pulled the wick out including half the coil dont have the tools to fix it

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I like a tight wick through the coil because it stops the popping and crackling and give me a much smoother vape... and the result is that when I change wicks it's very difficult to remove the wick which has swelled even more... the easy solution is to take my scissors and cut the one side of the wick and then pull from the other side! Boom!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Viper_SA

I use the twist-and-pull method to remove wicks

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Chanelr

Rob Fisher said:


> I like a tight wick through the coil because it stops the popping and crackling and give me a much smoother vape... and the result is that when I change wicks it's very difficult to remove the wick which has swelled even more... the easy solution is to take my scissors and cut the one side of the wick and then pull from the other side! Boom!


Its what I tried and I horribly failed in the process. I can change my NRG ccell coils no problem, the rda whole different story lol. But I will get there eventually

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Viper_SA said:


> I use the twist-and-pull method to remove wicks



My wicks are too tight for that method.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## daniel craig

Rob Fisher said:


> My wicks are too tight for that method.


Does wicking a RTA very tight not result in 'Choking'? I know people used to say when wicking that you want some tension but not too much when pulling on the cotton.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

daniel craig said:


> Does wicking a RTA very tight not result in 'Choking'? I know people used to say when wicking that you want some tension but not too much when pulling on the cotton.



Not for me using Titanium Fiber Cotton Elite. I hate spit back and popping... I have had no issues with my Dvarw DL's tight through the coil and thinned out a bit on the tails!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Take a look at Morten Oen's videos on wicking. It is a four part series. I have posted the link to the first one here.

As Morten Oen says....

"We have all done it wrong. Again. According to Jurin's Law the capillary effect is stronger the tighter space you have to lead your fluid through. But viscosity plays a role, and in vaping we are not fighting gravity. As a conclusion after making this video, I would say; don't fluff your cotton, and make your *wick as hard as you dare".*

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Chanelr

Review time again people...

*Juice Name:* Trinity Ice
*Manufactured By*: Northern Craft Vapes
*Flavour Profile:* Kiwi fruit, white grapes and strawberry on ice.
*Packaging:* 30ml Glass Bottle or 120ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3, and 6 mg (120ml - 3mg)
*PG/VG Ratio*: 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Mike at NCV for review purposes. This review was done on the 120ml 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The bottle come packaged in a nifty little box and both designs on the box and bottle look the same. Trinity written big, bold and in blue and this stands out a lot on the white. The box also has a snowflake on top. All the other necessary information you will need is also on the both the bottle and the box.

With the finger tasting test I get the sweet taste of kiwi, grapes and strawberry followed by a very strong ice taste. Slight throat burn.

With inhale I was expecting this overpowering blast of ice, but I am happy to confirm that is not the case. You yet some sweetness first from the kiwi, grapes and strawberry and then gracefully followed by the ice flavour.

With exhale, I get minimal traces of the fruit flavours but a fantastic ice effect leaving your palate. No too little, not too much, just enough.

I prefer this flavour in the RDA's for maximum flavour and vapour release.

This one should really be added on the ADV list for summer.

Would I buy a bottle again? Yes.




*Devices/Setup Used:*
_Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
Asmodus Minikin Reborn with a Drop Dead RDA
iJust 2 with NRG Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._

_Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._

_COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

_

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Alpha
*Manufactured By:* Emissary Elixirs
*Flavour Profile:* Nutty corn flakes, milk and caramel.
*Packaging:* 60ml and 120ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Emissary Elixirs for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

Full flavour description is as follows :
"Dulcet flakes of nutty corn, toasted until golden, then drenched in malty, full-cream milk layered with ribbons of glossy, soft-crack, caramel, and finished with a light dusting of powdered sugar."

I like the label design, the colour of the label gives it the vintage effect with your not so average alpha. You can see the name and manufacturer clearly with all the necessary information.

The classic line range flavour names are inspired by folklore and fairy tales.

With the finger tasting test I get the sweet taste of caramel and flakes, none of the other flavours are present here. Also, I get a funny aftertaste.

Upon inhale I get a milky caramel taste, and with the powdered sugar and light traces of the flakes. No funny aftertaste is experienced with inhale or exhale.

With exhale this complex mix of flavours of the flakes, the caramel, the milk and the dust of powdered sugar leaves your palate on a high note.

This is one of those flavours that I again prefer in the RDA.

Would I buy a bottle again? I don't think so.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
iJust 2 with NRG Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

_

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Friday fellow vapers...
Review time...

*Juice Name:* Harvest Berry
*Manufactured By:* Mr. Cloudy Baker
*Flavour Profile:* Wild Berry and Custard
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3, and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 20PG/80VG

This juice was sent to me from Riaan for review purposes. This review was done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The labelling of the bottle is pretty straight forward, purple in colour with the manufacturer name, juice name, flavour profile and all of the other necessary information that you will require.

When I first saw custard, I was a bit sceptical as this can either complete ruin a flavour or it can make it extremely delicious.

With the finger tasting test I got a very strong berry taste blended with the custard, and a bit of a harsh throat burn. Never the less, into the tank and RDA it goes...

With inhaling I get the sweet taste of berries mixed with custard and the two flavours really do compliment each other very well. The flavours do not overpower each other.

This juice really reminds me of jelly and custard, like your mom used to give you when you were little.

With exhale, I get minimal traces of the berries, but a great taste of custard is left on your palate that finishes the flavour off nicely.

I prefer this juice in the NRG and the RDA. I am a little bit disappointment by the amount of vapour release. But, and this is a good but, it's one of those juices you can take to the bar or a restaurant and enjoy without sending out emergency smoke signals.

Would I buy a bottle again? Not too sure.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
Asmodus Minikin Reborn with a Drop Dead RDA
iJust 2 with NRG Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Sunday guys, hope its a relaxing one. Its review time, and I would just like to add I will be sharing two big things during the course of the week. Enjoy!

*Juice Name:* MSL Ice
*Manufactured By:* Esheli
*Flavour Profile:* Mango, Strawberry and Lychee with ice.
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3, 6 and 12mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This only recently launched juice was sent to me from Erich @Esheli for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

Now everyone will remember I did the review on MSL a while back and I mentioned that ice should be added. Well that happened, and I am really impressed with it...

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label and box design are pretty much the same as your normal MSL, it just has the ICE that was added to it. I still really like the design as it plain and easy to see with all the necessary information on that you will require.

With the finger taste test, you get the similar taste of the normal MSL, the sweet mango and strawberry with the hint of lychee followed by a blast of ice.

With inhaling you will be greeted with a delicious mango blended with strawberries and no traces of lychee and a smooth ice flavour that is present.

With exhale I am absolutely smitten with the strong ice that is dancing on your palate and its finished of nicely with the fruit blend.

I prefer this juice on the RDA for maximum ice flavour. I have also spoken to a shop owner today and this juice is going head to head with another loved juice of mine. Please don't ask which shop or which other juice as I don't want to be unethical 

Would I buy a bottle again? Yes.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
Asmodus Minikin Reborn with a Drop Dead RD
iJust 2 with NRG Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

_

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Looky looky, sneak peak...
Issue two out 1 December...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Thanks for the reviews.

I notice that your star ratings for vapour production vary from two and a half to four and a half when all the juices are 70/30 PG/VG. The nic is also the same at 3mg, so the only difference is the flavour concentrates. My first thought was that perhaps bakeries or dessert concentrates produced less vapour, but the reviews with the greatest difference are both fruits.

I wasn't aware that concentrates could have such an effect on vapour production. I personally don't care much about vapour production but many forum members like to gooi clouds.

Am I missing something ? Perhaps @RichJB will know how concentrates influence vapour production. Or it may well be thatI am having another senior moment. It won't be the first time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB

Coconut concentrates supposedly produce more vapour than other profiles. That's about all I've heard. It's not really a variable that I focus on.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Thanks for the reviews.
> 
> I notice that your star ratings for vapour production vary from two and a half to four and a half when all the juices are 70/30 PG/VG. The nic is also the same at 3mg, so the only difference is the flavour concentrates. My first thought was that perhaps bakeries or dessert concentrates produced less vapour, but the reviews with the greatest difference are both fruits.
> 
> I wasn't aware that concentrates could have such an effect on vapour production. I personally don't care much about vapour production but many forum members like to gooi clouds.
> 
> Am I missing something ? Perhaps @RichJB will know how concentrates influence vapour production. Or it may well be thatI am having another senior moment. It won't be the first time.


Thank you.

If someone that knows can comment would be great, because I also have no idea in all honesty I'm sadly not a vaping guru and I don't want to claim be. For the vapour production I do testing on different devices and wattages, and I like to compare it to the Top 5 flavours that I know blows emergency smoke signals lol... So I might not be 100% accurate on it always. But I promise to think of a different way to do a second test on that rating.

I do appreciate the feedback

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Thanks for your honest and prompt answer @Chanelr .

The truth is that I envy people like you who are able to 'taste" accurately. I openly admit that I am "taste" challenged. I always get laughed at at the Cape Town Vape Meets when I try to identify concentrates in juices. I almost never get it right. The main thing is that I know what I like, and that's all that really matters.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Thanks for your honest and prompt answer @Chanelr .
> 
> The truth is that I envy people like you who are able to 'taste" accurately. I openly admit that I am "taste" challenged. I always get laughed at at the Cape Town Vape Meets when I try to identify concentrates in juices. I almost never get it right. The main thing is that I know what I like, and that's all that really matters.


I promise you now, on two juices that I reviewed I tasted stuff that is not even close to correct. (Good example is Blends of Distinction - Greek Fruit. I tasted peach, no peach ). So, I am also not always right but I try my utmost to be as accurate as possible.

That will always differ from person to person. Like you are saying, use what you like. As everyone has a unique palate, what flavours they like, their preferred ADV's, etc. I dont see anything wrong with that 

I personally don't really like dessert flavours because of the sweetness, but I review them subjectively and will never ever give a bad rating if a juice is "good" but I dont prefer it if it makes sence.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Viper_SA

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Thanks for your honest and prompt answer @Chanelr .
> 
> The truth is that I envy people like you who are able to 'taste" accurately. I openly admit that I am "taste" challenged. I always get laughed at at the Cape Town Vape Meets when I try to identify concentrates in juices. I almost never get it right. The main thing is that I know what I like, and that's all that really matters.



I'm stumped by most juices, hahaha, I still remember trying to figure out Skyblue's Ambrosia back in the day. I envy people with good palettes

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Any chance of some One Shot reviews on the horizon? For the semi-diy'ers

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Viper_SA said:


> Any chance of some One Shot reviews on the horizon? For the semi-diy'ers


Uhmm not impossible.
Just need to do some research.
But I am open to it

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Can you guys believe it's Monday again 

Please note I will not be posting a review today as I am busy with final preparations for the big competition that I am launching tomorrow.

On the 1st of December I will also launch a smaller competition..

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Chanelr

Hi fellow vapers.
Before I launch the competition this afternoon, I would like to give one massive shout out to all the sponsors that are making this possible.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Chanelr

So it's officially that time and the competition is open..

I decided to run my first competition this year, as I feel I have accomplished a lot and I would like to celebrate it with you.

One person is going to win an awesome Christmas present!

The competition will be running from today until the 7th of December, the rules and how to enter is quite simple.

Enter here :
https://gleam.io/y6VQ9/the-vaping-chanel-xmas-giveaway

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Done!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Daniel

Done. 

Just a big congrats on your endeavor you've grown a lot and hope to see you on the youtubes soon doing hardware reviews.

Maybe I'll ambush you with an IG live one night

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Chanelr

Oh before I forget, because I am using a free platform I can't see any personal information not a name or anything. I can just see the answers.

Only at the end of the competition I can get the winners details  
(Hopefully nothing goes wrong lol)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr

Daniel said:


> Done.
> 
> Just a big congrats on your endeavor you've grown a lot and hope to see you on the youtubes soon doing hardware reviews.
> 
> Maybe I'll ambush you with an IG live one night


Oh please don't hahaha.
Thanks dude I appreciate it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Max

Absolutely Brilliant and Well Done on your Vaping Channel @Chanelr 

Done     




Hi @Vapessa @RainstormZA @Resistance

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

Done!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Cynarius

Done

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

The entry doesn't show as ticked when I visit the FB page 

Edit: ugh I had to tap on continue. Noob moment lol

And I don't have an instagram account, I closed it after some kid hacked it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa

Done, thank you for the chance @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

RainstormZA said:


> The entry doesn't show as ticked when I visit the FB page
> 
> Edit: ugh I had to tap on continue. Noob moment lol
> 
> And I don't have an instagram account, I closed it after some kid hacked it...


No problem. If you just have 1 entry it still counts

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Chanelr said:


> Oh please don't hahaha.
> Thanks dude I appreciate it


Aaaaw come on, don't be a chicken. Lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NOOB

Done @Chanelr. Well done on your review-versary and here's to many more! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

RainstormZA said:


> Aaaaw come on, don't be a chicken. Lol


Lol I'll be chicken for now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Vapessa

Have just been through this whole thread. Really cool. We'll done on the Vaping Chanel and the magazine @Chanelr and wishing you all the best for the future. Really Awesome reviews you have put up. Great layout and pictures too. Enjoyed the read. I especially like the sounds of:
Redpill
Passionate
Gambler
MuskyHusky
Wolfesbane and Ju-long.

Keep up the Awesome work

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

Vapessa said:


> Have just been through this whole thread. Really cool. We'll done on the Vaping Chanel and the magazine @Chanelr and wishing you all the best for the future. Really Awesome reviews you have put up. Great layout and pictures too. Enjoyed the read. I especially like the sounds of:
> Redpill
> Passionate
> Gambler
> MuskyHusky
> Wolfesbane and Ju-long.
> 
> Keep up the Awesome work


Thanks girl, really appreciate it.
Oh PS. Nicola from @Vaper's Publication runs the magazine, I am just being featured

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Done

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

RainstormZA said:


> The entry doesn't show as ticked when I visit the FB page
> 
> Edit: ugh I had to tap on continue. Noob moment lol
> 
> And I don't have an instagram account, I closed it after some kid hacked it...



You don't have to be logged into instagram. Just open it and you get the tick.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Adephi said:


> You don't have to be logged into instagram. Just open it and you get the tick.


Thanks, I managed to have all ticked now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

@hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Chanelr

Adephi said:


> You don't have to be logged into instagram. Just open it and you get the tick.


Lol as long as you follow one of my feeds thats valid

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Chanelr said:


> So it's officially that time and the competition is open..
> 
> I decided to run my first competition this year, as I feel I have accomplished a lot and I would like to celebrate it with you.
> 
> One person is going to win an awesome Christmas present!
> 
> The competition will be running from today until the 7th of December, the rules and how to enter is quite simple.
> 
> Enter here :
> https://gleam.io/y6VQ9/the-vaping-chanel-xmas-giveaway
> 
> View attachment 151789



Did it from my phone and somewhere in the process it came back to the forum iso the entry site. Can I restart it again?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Did it from my phone and somewhere in the process it came back to the forum iso the entry site. Can I restart it again?


Yes if you enter your details again it should take you back to your entry

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Beserker786

Done!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Chanelr said:


> Yes if you enter your details again it should take you back to your entry



Thanks - it did - done

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Damn I hope my luck turns and this works out like a country song played backwards; when I get the vape gear, my money, my horse and my girl back, hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi

Chanelr said:


> Lol as long as you follow one of my feeds thats valid



Already following you here and on fb. Any more and I might be in stalker territory.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Cornelius

Done

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Adephi said:


> Already following you here and on fb. Any more and I might be in stalker territory.


Lol thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Done !! Good luck to everyone , may the vape be with you ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Done Thank you for the opportunity to enter your awesome competition and keep up the good reviews @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Constantbester

Done...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Armed

Done

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slick

Done! Thanks @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

The Vaping Chanel officially supports the No Clone Zone... Awesome initiative by @Rob Fisher . Say NO to juice cloning!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Chanelr

Sorry that I am only posting now guys...

*Juice Name:* Armageddon
*Manufactured By:* VK Prime
*Flavour Profile: *Strawberry Dessert
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3, 6, 12 and 18 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

I was thrilled to receive the new juices from VK Prime to review. This review is done on the 3mg.

This juice was launched only recently.
The label is very notable showing all relevant information, the PG/VG ratio, the nicotine strength, the price, etc. You can also see the name of the brand and juice very clearly.

With the finger taste test, I get a sweet strawberry taste, with a bit of biscuit. I also get a slight throat burn with this test and a funny aftertaste. But because it smells absolutely divine it went into the RDA and the tank.

Upon inhale I get a sweet strawberry taste with a little bit of biscuit or cakey flavour, not 100% sure which one it tastes like more. It's a bit too sweet for me personally, but I think the flavours compliments each other very well.

With exhaling, I really get a funny taste that follows the strawberry-ish flavour and this taste doesn't stay on your palate for long. On exhale it's not that sweet.

I find that the flavour is released best on the RDA, and it has a good vapor production and if I can find a bit more liking in it , it can become a semi-ADV for me personally. I think this can down really well with a cup of tea (just not in this heat).

Would I buy a bottle again? I don't think so.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
iJust 2 with NRG Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

_

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Berry
*Manufactured By:* Blends of Distinction
*Flavour Profile:* Scrumptious mix of dark berries and blackcurrants.
*Packaging:* 30, 60 and 100ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Doug @Blends Of Distinction for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

This juice falls under the Ice Pop range launched and was launched at VapeCon.

The label is plain and simple, Ice Pop stands out a lot with a picture of berries, the juice name and all the necessary information is also visible. What I like is the label colour matches to the flavour profile.

With the finger tasting you will get a sweet taste of berries, with the blackcurrant and iciness coming out a bit more than the berries.

Upon inhale I get a semi-sweet taste of the berries and the blackcurrants, blended together very well with a tickle of ice. I have to admit, I vaped this on very low wattage (25) otherwise I get a bit of a throat irritation.

With exhaling you will find the chilled sweet mix taste leaving your palate. But, for me personally on exhale, the flavours are a bit too sweet.

It takes me back to my younger days when we had a "moerbeiboom" in the garden with the juicy blackcurrants always ready to eat when you get home from school. Was that just not the best?

The flavour is very good on the RDA. If you like sweetness, this one is for you. The flavours do pretty much add up to the taste of the actual berries and blackcurrants.

Would I buy a bottle again? It's sadly a no from me..




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
Asmodus Minikin Reborn with a Drop Dead RDA_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

_

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Resistance said:


> @hot.chillie35




All done @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Hi guys.
Sorry review is a bit late.

*Juice Name:* Kraken
*Manufactured By:* Nomadic Elixirs
*Flavour Profile:* Green Energy Elixer
*Packaging: *60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

I was thrilled to receive the entire range from Nomadic Elixirs (Naeem and Moosong) to review. This review is done on the 3mg.

The Nautical Series was launched successfully in February 2018 and I think it made a pretty good impression in the vape world.

I absolutely love the nautical design on the label. The logo is big and stands out alot. It has all the necessary information on. I would just maybe suggest increasing the flavour name itself and the flavour description.

Those of you who haven’t noticed on the sides of the ship wheel there are two abbreviations: NM and MP. Which stands for the creator’s aka Naeem Moolla and Moosong Park.

With the finger tasting test I get a few similarities to the green energy drink but there is an odd taste present and it leaves a funny aftertaste in my mouth.

Upon inhale still a few similarities present but a bit more of a sweetness, like a sweetie taste. No throat irritation present and I think the flavour is blended pretty good.

With exhaling it's one of those flavours where the inhale and exhale taste is the same, with little to no difference in taste at all. I also think a bit of ice, might do the trick.

The flavour is okay in both the NRG and the RDA, but on the RDA for a stronger flavour release.

Now this flavour is supposed to be more like the green energy, but if you take into consideration there are many "main" elements that you just can't add to a juice but I think it has its' own uniqueness to it.

It's not for me personally, but if you would like to get a taste of a unique energy mix do give this one a go.

Would I buy a bottle again? I don't think so.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
iJust 2 with NRG Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts_.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Saturday people.

*Juice Name:* Mr. Lime Boy
*Manufactured By:* Boom Coils
*Flavour Profile:* Fizzy sweet and sour lime with a dash of coolness
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 2 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

So I was sent this juice from Boom Coils for review, along with some coils and some goodies for the Xmas Giveaway. They decided to launch this juice on the 16th of November to end the year off differently.

The juice is only available in 2mg, for now.. The label is black and pretty straight forward and the name stands out good with the little lime and a snow flake. With green writing and overall designing that has a gold effect. It has all the necessary information on and to top it off, it has the ISO7 badge on as well.

With the finger tasting test I get a strong lime taste that really represents something in the line of a milkshake. Little bit of a throat tickle but it is not that bad.

Upon inhale I still get the lime milkshake effect with the dash of coolness, I thought it would be a very strong lime taste but it's not. It is really blended very well and doesn't give you that overpowering lime taste. It has a good balance between the sweet and the sour.

With exhaling I got a light dash of the lime and a good amount of coolness that leaves your palate. The exhale taste is not really very close to the milkshakey taste I get with inhaling.

Now, I was told it's their take on a fruity flavour juice but, there is always a but with me. If you taste and vape it you can imagine quite a few things where lime is the main element that can be linked to this juice.

For example, a delicious ice cold lime milkshake for the insane hot days like today which I experienced with the finger tasting test and inhale, or a packet of yummy lime sweeties which I experienced with the exhale. These are the tastes that I got and for me it is pretty awesome that it can represent so many things. The flavour is not limited to one specific flavour profile... So give this one a go and let me know what you think.

Would I buy a bottle again? It's a yes from me.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
iJust 2 with NRG Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel


_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DougP

If I may ask for clarity purposes 

A. I have gone back and looked at your reviews with particular regards to the Vapor Production on the 70/30 mixes. It can be seen the rating varies between 4 and 5 ( this on a 1-5 scale is as much as 20% difference which is substantial) 

My question is how is this determined
given the properties of the juices are all the same regardless of the number, or variations, of the concentrates 

B. When it comes to your overhaul rating number for the juice.
1.How is this calculated?
I cannot seem to find a mathematical methodology used to calculate it.
2. How would the discrepancy in the vapor production affect this rating?

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Blends Of Distinction said:


> If I may ask for clarity purposes
> 
> A. I have gone back and looked at your reviews with particular regards to the Vapor Production on the 70/30 mixes. It can be seen the rating varies between 4 and 5 ( this on a 1-5 scale is as much as 20% difference which is substantial)
> 
> My question is how is this determined
> given the properties of the juices are all the same regardless of the number, or variations, of the concentrates
> 
> B. When it comes to your overhaul rating number for the juice.
> 1.How is this calculated?
> I cannot seem to find a mathematical methodology used to calculate it.
> 2. How would the discrepancy in the vapor production affect this rating?
> 
> Regards


Hi Doug.
Vapour is measured on personal preferenece and the amount and density of the vapour. I am thinking of a way to make it more "user friendly" or something.

On the rating you count all the stars devided by 5 which will give you the rating out of 6.

Same as on the ADV option, it goes on personal preference and will affect the overall scoring.

Hope this answers all you questions.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DougP

Chanelr said:


> Hi Doug.
> Vapour is measured on personal preferenece and the amount and density of the vapour. I am thinking of a way to make it more "user friendly" or something.
> 
> On the rating you count all the stars devided by 5 which will give you the rating out of 6.
> 
> Same as on the ADV option, it goes on personal preference and will affect the overall scoring.
> 
> Hope this answers all you questions.



It’s sure does tx a mill

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

Blends Of Distinction said:


> It’s sure does tx a mill


You are welcome.
And thanks for the questions..

Guys and girls, what would you say would be the best way to determine the vapor production rating?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DougP

Chanelr said:


> You are welcome.
> And thanks for the questions..
> 
> Guys and girls, what would you say would be the best way to determine the vapor production rating?



My opinion 
I think this shouldn’t be used because there is so many different external factors that can influence the outcome at time of testing 

To name but a few:

Each OCC coil u use could be different in cotton, amount of cotton. How consistent are these coils ?
Airflow chamber in atty (is it cleaned or not, is juice in there from priming or usage) 
Ambient temperature 
Temperature of juice 
Battery strength 
Battery life span 
State of your health (nasal passages) 
Temperature of your mouth 
Consistency of each puff you take 
And the list is endless 

Bear in mind a half a star difference in rating just on this category can change the overall score rating by as much as 1 point

Just to add to that 
A 60/40 will automatically be penalized both in vapor production and overall score against a 70/30 and similarly a 70/30 against a 80/20 
In essence it should be impossible then for a 60/40 to score a perfect 6 unless I’m missing something 

But that said you have 70/30 juices scoring a perfect 6 which really doesn’t make sense because a 80/20 in the same situation would have a bigger vapor production and should therefore score more on the scale of 1-5

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Blends Of Distinction said:


> My opinion
> I think this shouldn’t be used because there is so many different external factors that can influence the outcome at time of testing
> 
> To name but a few:
> 
> Each OCC coil u use could be different in cotton, amount of cotton. How consistent are these coils ?
> Airflow chamber in atty (is it cleaned or not, is juice in there from priming or usage)
> Ambient temperature
> Temperature of juice
> Battery strength
> Battery life span
> State of your health (nasal passages)
> Temperature of your mouth
> Consistency of each puff you take
> And the list is endless
> 
> Bear in mind a half a star difference in rating just on this category can change the overall score rating by as much as 1 point
> 
> Just to add to that
> A 60/40 will automatically be penalized both in vapor production and overall score against a 70/30 and similarly a 70/30 against a 80/20
> In essence it should be impossible then for a 60/40 to score a perfect 6 unless I’m missing something
> 
> But that said you have 70/30 juices scoring a perfect 6 which really doesn’t make sense because a 80/20 in the same situation would have a bigger vapor production and should therefore score more on the scale of 1-5


All true statements but that is why I have this little disclaimer.

_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._

Something that has brilliant vapor production for myself someone else might find that it lacks vapor production and vice versa. And that along with all the other elements that I rate on is what makes reviewing difficult, but it is my honest opinion and I will work out something in the new year to break it down alot more.

But for now, that is how the ratings will remain and I will stand by it even if someone disagrees.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DougP

Chanelr said:


> All true statements but that is why I have this little disclaimer.
> 
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._
> 
> Something that has brilliant vapor production for myself someone else might find that it lacks vapor production and vice versa. And that along with all the other elements that I rate on is what makes reviewing difficult, but it is my honest opinion and I will work out something in the new year to break it down alot more.
> 
> But for now, that is how the ratings will remain and I will stand by it even if someone disagrees.



Agreed and I am not disagreeing with you at all. I merely responded to you asking for input 
As juice manufacturers we know that reviews are based on personal experiences. We chose to send a juice for a review and therefore we must accept the review in its entirety and the reviews personal findings whether it be good or bad 

Right now I think you are doing excellent reviews and I would not hesitate to send you more of my flavors for review 
Keep it up. 
As you go along you will find ways to fine tune your reviews.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Agreed and I am not disagreeing with you at all. I merely responded to you asking for input
> As juice manufacturers we know that reviews are based on personal experiences. We chose to send a juice for a review and therefore we must accept the review in its entirety and the reviews personal findings whether it be good or bad
> 
> Right now I think you are doing excellent reviews and I would not hesitate to send you more of my flavors for review
> Keep it up.
> As you go along you will find ways to fine tune your reviews.


Thanks Doug, much appreciated.
Fine tuning is definitely on the list for the new year 

Still growing, still learning, still building relationships with all you amazing juice makers and I see an awesome future ahead.

Enjoy the rest of the day guys

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

Okay guys so I am a hit nervous about this one and I really hope that you guys find it informative and that it is up to the standard that you guys expect.

The Cue was sent to me from Juan @Twisp for review.

The Twisp Cue was designed to get people off the stinkies that is simple and easy to use.




Upon researching I found that the cue initially came out with only 3 flavour pods but now you only get 2 flavour pods in the box.




I just want to mention that the Cue is not designed for Direct Lungs Hits and is only MTL.

*Pros :*
- Simple to use
- Magnetic
- Finished off neatly
- Sturdy packaging box
- Auto fire when inhaling
- Full charged within approximately 60 minutes

*Cons :*
- I think it is a bit to light weighted
- Not a lighter/higher selection of flavour pods

The pros definitely outweigh the cons, which is a good thing.

The other cool thing is that the 'e' in the branding on the device is actually your battery life indicator.

If you are planning on buying this device, please note it is not like smoking a cigarette or vaping and it will burn the living life out of your throat if you try to use it like taking a normal drag (take it from me). Best is, slow inhale into the mouth and then inhale into the lungs...

Because the cue is so small, the pods are only 2ml. Which I don't mind at all. The nice thing also is that the pods are magnetic (clips in) and because it's not refillable you are guaranteed no leakage.

There is nothing I hate more than a device/tank/pod that leaks.

I know there are videos showing you how to "refill" them but in all honesty for something that costs at most R 50.00 and should last you 2-4 weeks (or 300 puffs), I would rather just spend that little amount of money than frustrate myself and try to refill it.

For someone that is trying to quit the stinkies, I would recommend the investment in the Twisp Cue.

I did some research, and found that cue has proved to do the trick.

The Cue itself costs less than R 500.00 and the flavour pods around R 50.00 each.

Please let me know what you guys think and if you have any suggestions.




*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

_

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Bulldog

I like the review @Chanelr to the point and informative. Just 1 small typo I’m sure is “The cons definitely outweigh the pros” should be the other way round.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Bulldog said:


> I like the review @Chanelr to the point and informative. Just 1 small typo I’m sure is “The cons definitely outweigh the pros” should be the other way round.


Omw thank you.
Will edit

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

Morning everyone.

If you have not done so already, don't forget to enter. It's really an awesome prize that I have up for grabs.

Enter here :
https://gleam.io/y6VQ9/the-vaping-chanel-xmas-giveaway

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Chanelr said:


> Okay guys so I am a hit nervous about this one and I really hope that you guys find it informative and that it is up to the standard that you guys expect.
> 
> The Cue was sent to me from Juan @Twisp for review.
> 
> The Twisp Cue was designed to get people off the stinkies that is simple and easy to use.
> 
> View attachment 152307
> 
> 
> Upon researching I found that the cue initially came out with only 3 flavour pods but now you only get 2 flavour pods in the box.
> 
> View attachment 152308
> 
> 
> I just want to mention that the Cue is not designed for Direct Lungs Hits and is only MTL.
> 
> *Pros :*
> - Simple to use
> - Magnetic
> - Finished off neatly
> - Sturdy packaging box
> - Auto fire when inhaling
> - Full charged within approximately 60 minutes
> 
> *Cons :*
> - I think it is a bit to light weighted
> - Not a lighter/higher selection of flavour pods
> 
> The pros definitely outweigh the cons, which is a good thing.
> 
> The other cool thing is that the 'e' in the branding on the device is actually your battery life indicator.
> 
> If you are planning on buying this device, please note it is not like smoking a cigarette or vaping and it will burn the living life out of your throat if you try to use it like taking a normal drag (take it from me). Best is, slow inhale into the mouth and then inhale into the lungs...
> 
> Because the cue is so small, the pods are only 2ml. Which I don't mind at all. The nice thing also is that the pods are magnetic (clips in) and because it's not refillable you are guaranteed no leakage.
> 
> There is nothing I hate more than a device/tank/pod that leaks.
> 
> I know there are videos showing you how to "refill" them but in all honesty for something that costs at most R 50.00 and should last you 2-4 weeks (or 300 puffs), I would rather just spend that little amount of money than frustrate myself and try to refill it.
> 
> For someone that is trying to quit the stinkies, I would recommend the investment in the Twisp Cue.
> 
> I did some research, and found that cue has proved to do the trick.
> 
> The Cue itself costs less than R 500.00 and the flavour pods around R 50.00 each.
> 
> Please let me know what you guys think and if you have any suggestions.
> 
> View attachment 152310
> 
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._



Great Review on the Twisp Cue @Chanelr... Think its an awesome device and Product Review!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chanelr

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Great Review on the Twisp Cue @Chanelr... Think its an awesome device and Product Review!!!


Thank you

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Twisp

Chanelr said:


> Okay guys so I am a hit nervous about this one and I really hope that you guys find it informative and that it is up to the standard that you guys expect.
> 
> The Cue was sent to me from Juan @Twisp for review.
> 
> The Twisp Cue was designed to get people off the stinkies that is simple and easy to use.
> 
> View attachment 152307
> 
> 
> Upon researching I found that the cue initially came out with only 3 flavour pods but now you only get 2 flavour pods in the box.
> 
> View attachment 152308
> 
> 
> I just want to mention that the Cue is not designed for Direct Lungs Hits and is only MTL.
> 
> *Pros :*
> - Simple to use
> - Magnetic
> - Finished off neatly
> - Sturdy packaging box
> - Auto fire when inhaling
> - Full charged within approximately 60 minutes
> 
> *Cons :*
> - I think it is a bit to light weighted
> - Not a lighter/higher selection of flavour pods
> 
> The pros definitely outweigh the cons, which is a good thing.
> 
> The other cool thing is that the 'e' in the branding on the device is actually your battery life indicator.
> 
> If you are planning on buying this device, please note it is not like smoking a cigarette or vaping and it will burn the living life out of your throat if you try to use it like taking a normal drag (take it from me). Best is, slow inhale into the mouth and then inhale into the lungs...
> 
> Because the cue is so small, the pods are only 2ml. Which I don't mind at all. The nice thing also is that the pods are magnetic (clips in) and because it's not refillable you are guaranteed no leakage.
> 
> There is nothing I hate more than a device/tank/pod that leaks.
> 
> I know there are videos showing you how to "refill" them but in all honesty for something that costs at most R 50.00 and should last you 2-4 weeks (or 300 puffs), I would rather just spend that little amount of money than frustrate myself and try to refill it.
> 
> For someone that is trying to quit the stinkies, I would recommend the investment in the Twisp Cue.
> 
> I did some research, and found that cue has proved to do the trick.
> 
> The Cue itself costs less than R 500.00 and the flavour pods around R 50.00 each.
> 
> Please let me know what you guys think and if you have any suggestions.
> 
> View attachment 152310
> 
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._


Thanks for the Cue review, Chanel! We appreciate your honest feedback and are looking forward to more reviews from you in future.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr

Twisp said:


> Thanks for the Cue review, Chanel! We appreciate your honest feedback and are looking forward to more reviews from you in future.


You are welcome.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruwaid



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

Ruwaid said:


> View attachment 152398


Awesome! Thanks for entering

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Done. Keep up the reviews!







Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

baksteen8168 said:


> Done. Keep up the reviews!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


Thank you so much

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

Review time 

*Juice Name:* Chai
*Manufactured By:* Five Points E-Liquid
*Flavour Profile:* Masala Chai Tea
*Packaging:* 60ml and 120ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0mg, 2mg and 5mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me through Vape Warehouse (from Five Points E-Liquid) for review purposes. This review is done on the 2mg.
*
My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

I have to say this is one of the most attractive designs I have seen in a long time. The visuals are great with calming colours, with the name, flavour profile and all the necessary information that you will require. The box design and the label design match together.

The full flavour description is as follow :
"Traditional chai tea beverage with sweetened vanilla milk complimented with aromatic Indian spices."

With the finger tasting test I get a strong chai taste mixed with the aromatic spices with a little taste of the vanilla milk. Very glad to report this one has no throat irritation.

With inhale you are first greeted with the sweet vanilla milk taste, then the spices and then combined with the chai flavour. It's not too sweet, it's not too milky and it's not too spice. For me it is really a stunning blend.

Upon exhale, the chai and spices depart your palate first and a delicate wave of goodbye by the vanilla milky taste. The flavours are exactly the same on both inhale and exhale, which is great.

It is sadly not an ADV for me, but I do enjoy this flavour before I go to bed. I don't know, it just makes me relax a bit more before dozing off.

This is one of those flavours, that you really need to have a certain palate to actually enjoy it. Some people will absolutely love it and some people won't be able to handle the taste or the smell.

Would I buy a bottle again? Not sure, this one is going to last me a while.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
iJust 2 with NRG Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel
_

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Ashley

Chanelr said:


> Review time
> 
> *Juice Name:* Chai
> *Manufactured By:* Five Points E-Liquid
> *Flavour Profile:* Masala Chai Tea
> *Packaging:* 60ml and 120ml Easy Dripper
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0mg, 2mg and 5mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG
> 
> This juice was sent to me through Vape Warehouse (from Five Points E-Liquid) for review purposes. This review is done on the 2mg.
> *
> My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> I have to say this is one of the most attractive designs I have seen in a long time. The visuals are great with calming colours, with the name, flavour profile and all the necessary information that you will require. The box design and the label design match together.
> 
> The full flavour description is as follow :
> "Traditional chai tea beverage with sweetened vanilla milk complimented with aromatic Indian spices."
> 
> With the finger tasting test I get a strong chai taste mixed with the aromatic spices with a little taste of the vanilla milk. Very glad to report this one has no throat irritation.
> 
> With inhale you are first greeted with the sweet vanilla milk taste, then the spices and then combined with the chai flavour. It's not too sweet, it's not too milky and it's not too spice. For me it is really a stunning blend.
> 
> Upon exhale, the chai and spices depart your palate first and a delicate wave of goodbye by the vanilla milky taste. The flavours are exactly the same on both inhale and exhale, which is great.
> 
> It is sadly not an ADV for me, but I do enjoy this flavour before I go to bed. I don't know, it just makes me relax a bit more before dozing off.
> 
> This is one of those flavours, that you really need to have a certain palate to actually enjoy it. Some people will absolutely love it and some people won't be able to handle the taste or the smell.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? Not sure, this one is going to last me a while.
> 
> View attachment 152499
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
> iJust 2 with NRG Tank_
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._


Thank you so much for taking the time to review our flavour

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chanelr

Ashley said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to review our flavour


You are very welcome

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Done

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

Just look at this beauty...
Review yes or no?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Cynarius

Chanelr said:


> Just look at this beauty...
> Review yes or no?
> 
> View attachment 152639


Yes

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

Hi guys and girls.
Today's review will be posted a bit later.

Don't forget to enter the competition if you have not done so already, one week to go

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

It's that time 

*Juice Name:* Peach Gobler
*Manufactured By:* Mr. Cloudy Baker
*Flavour Profile:* Classic and Slightly Sweet Peach and Cream
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3, and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 20PG/80VG

This juice was sent to me from Riaan for review purposes. This review was done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The labelling of the bottle is pretty straight forward, peach in colour with the manufacturer name, juice name, flavour profile and all of the other necessary information that you will require.

So when you think of the peach fruit, you think of super sweet and juicy taste. You know nothing better like plucking a ripe peach straight from the tree. If you did this as a child, you had an awesome childhood.

This is not your average sweet peach flavour and it was intended that way. Why you may ask? So that the flavour is not so heavy on your coils like some flavours might be (it does however leave a bit of a flavour stain or the cotton and wick).

With the finger tasting test I got a very odd taste of some peach with a little hint of cream, as promised not sweet at all. Slight throat irritation.

With inhaling I experienced a not too overpowering peach flavour blended lightly with cream and for me who doesn't like the "too sweet" factor this fairly good. Sadly, still have the harsh throat it (only on high wattage).

With exhale, I really do not get really get a strong peach flavour it's more like a little dazzle of the peach and I would really have liked to taste the peach a lot more.

Flavour is good in both the tank and the RDA, not major difference flavour wise. If I had to choose, I would say the tank it a bit better.

Would I buy a bottle again? I don't know.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Asmodus Minikin Reborn with a Drop Dead RDA
iJust 2 with NRG Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts_.

_COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Hi everyone sorry for being so quiet. I took "off" this weekend and the last 2 days at work is a bit hectic. I promise there will be a review up tomorrow

Reactions: Like 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Done!




Thanks for the great reviews

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Done!
> 
> View attachment 153010
> 
> 
> Thanks for the great reviews


Good luck and thank you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Hi guys and girls as promised...

*Juice Name:* Summerberries Frozen
*Manufactured By:* Nerd Factory
*Flavour Profile:* Summer berries with a blast of menthol
*Packaging:* 100ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 2 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Nerd Factory for review purposes. This review was done on the 2mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label of the bottle is white, with the logo in black, flavour is in blue, big warning signs and all other information you will require.

With the finger tasting test I get a sweetish taste of berries and a fabulous taste of menthol, little bit too strong on this test but I don't mind it.

With inhaling I get the blast of the menthol first and light understones of the summer berries. The flavours I can definitely taste is strawberry, raspberry and a little bit of blueberry.

With exhale you will be greeted first with the berry flavours and then a fine taste of menthol is left on your palate. I think the blend is good and no flavours overpower each other.

The really cool thing about this juice is that certain ingredients in the juice mimic a coconut taste which makes this really interesting.

This flavour for me is best on the RDA with a double coil, but it is just as good on a single coil and in the tank. No flavour gets compromised between the three options.

Would I buy a bottle again? Absolutely.




*Devices/Setup Used:*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (double)
Vaporesso Swag with Wasp Nano RDA (single)
iJust 2 with NRG Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Modyrts

Done

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

Hi guys 

So sneaky peak, this is 3/4 of the prize.
If you have not entered yet do so now as the competition closes tomorrow at midnight.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Vapessa

Looks like an Awesome prize @Chanelr thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

Congrats to Pieter van Eck for winning the first competition hosted by The Vaping Chanel. I will be contacting you via email.

Guys and girls, if you did not win this time. Don't be worried, I have another competition up my sleeve.

I would once again like to thank all the sponsors that got involved.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 153316
> 
> 
> Congrats to Pieter van Eck for winning the first competition hosted by The Vaping Chanel. I will be contacting you via email.
> 
> Guys and girls, if you did not win this time. Don't be worried, I have another competition up my sleeve.
> 
> I would once again like to thank all the sponsors that got involved.



Dammit....... Had such a good feeling about this, lol. Congrats to the winner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

Viper_SA said:


> Dammit....... Had such a good feeling about this, lol. Congrats to the winner!


Sorry man, next time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Chanelr said:


> Sorry man, next time


Hey! You can't be picking the next competition winner before the new comp even started... 

Congratulations to the winner!

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Schnappie

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 153316
> 
> 
> Congrats to Pieter van Eck for winning the first competition hosted by The Vaping Chanel. I will be contacting you via email.
> 
> Guys and girls, if you did not win this time. Don't be worried, I have another competition up my sleeve.
> 
> I would once again like to thank all the sponsors that got involved.


Wow what an epic surprise!
Once again thank you so much for this epic giveaway! Really excited!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Chanelr

Schnappie said:


> Wow what an epic surprise!
> Once again thank you so much for this epic giveaway! Really excited!


Thank you.
Next year I will do a lot more

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Sorry guys. Work is crazy busy, review coming up tomorrow on NCV's Apex...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Chanelr said:


> Sorry guys. Work is crazy busy, review coming up tomorrow on NCV's Apex...
> 
> View attachment 153512



I'll do this review for you. Two words = "It's awsome"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Viper_SA said:


> I'll do this review for you. Two words = "It's awsome"


Lol needs a bit more than that


----------



## NOOB

Congrats to the winner. Enjoy all your goodies! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

Review time...

*Juice Name:* Apex
*Manufactured By:* Northern Craft Vapes
*Flavour Profile:* Speckled Eggs
*Packaging:* 60ml Glass Bottle with Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options: *0, 3, and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Mike at NCV for review purposes. This review was done on the 60ml 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The bottle comes packaged in a nifty little box and both designs on the box and bottle differ. The bottle is white with Apex written in gold with all other necessary information in black. The box on the other hand is very colourful, with an egg outline and speckles (which you won't see unless you turn the box on an angle) and then the colour represent the colours on the average sweets. On the box itself you also get a flavour profile and all necessary information.

With the finger tasting test I an almost 100% match to the physical sweet's taste. And yes, I did go buy a pack of speckled eggs to compare it to. Absolutely yummy, no throat irritation.

With inhale I was really expecting an oversweet taste of the flavour, but to my surprise it is not oversweet at all. I think the balance is really good. The taste of the speckled eggs is not comprised at all on inhale.

With exhale, the flavour leaves your palate gracefully and the taste is still the same as on inhale which is very nice for me who doesn't like sweets or desserts.

I prefer this flavour more on the Wasp than the Dpro, but it's good on both RDA's and the tank as well. It is sadly not an ADV for me, but I will be keeping this bottle close for when the sweet tooth decides to kick in.

Just a side note, don't close the bottle too tightly as you will struggle to get it open again.

Would I buy a bottle again? I don't know yet.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
Coilart Dpro 133 with Dpro RDA
iJust 2 with NRG Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> And yes, I did go buy a pack of speckled eggs to compare it to. Absolutely yummy, no throat irritation.



I'm so glad that the real speckled eggs didn't irritate your throat @Chanelr 

By the way, here's a tip for opening bottles. 
Hold the bottle upside down under hot, running water, so that the water runs into the space between the cap and the bottle. Turn the bottle around and around for a few seconds. Then grab a kitchen towel lest the bottle slips from your fingers and voila! It will open easily. The hot water softens the plastic cap somewhat and also cleans away any sticky juice which might be preventing the bottle from opening.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> I'm so glad that the real speckled eggs didn't irritate your throat @Chanelr
> 
> By the way, here's a tip for opening bottles.
> Hold the bottle upside down under hot, running water, so that the water runs into the space between the cap and the bottle. Turn the bottle around and around for a few seconds. Then grab a kitchen towel lest the bottle slips from your fingers and voila! It will open easily. The hot water softens the plastic cap somewhat and also cleans away any sticky juice which might be preventing the bottle from opening.


Hehe luckily not.
Thanks for the tip, will try it next time

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vilaishima

Hooked said:


> I'm so glad that the real speckled eggs didn't irritate your throat @Chanelr
> 
> By the way, here's a tip for opening bottles.
> Hold the bottle upside down under hot, running water, so that the water runs into the space between the cap and the bottle. Turn the bottle around and around for a few seconds. Then grab a kitchen towel lest the bottle slips from your fingers and voila! It will open easily. The hot water softens the plastic cap somewhat and also cleans away any sticky juice which might be preventing the bottle from opening.



Or work in the software industry. You will have more than enough built-up anger to direct towards opening any type of bottle cap.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Chanelr

Vilaishima said:


> Or work in the software industry. You will have more than enough built-up anger to direct towards opening any type of bottle cap.


Lol I am actually in software development

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr

So guys, I want to try this for a while to see how it goes.
Thoughts?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapessa

Awesome - do that and we will wait for your review

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Vapessa said:


> Awesome - do that and we will wait for your review


Let's see how it goes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

Sorry guys we are without power so I can't complete my design for the review. I am so sorry, I will post this tomorrow morning

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Chanelr

As promised.

*Juice Name:* Caramel Popcorn
*Manufactured By*: Esheli
*Flavour Profile:* Popcorn covered in a sweet sticky caramel sauce.
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3, 6 and 12 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Erich at Esheli for review purposes. The review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

Plain and simple label with an image of caramel coated popcorn that looks absolutely yummy. The name stands out a lot and all the information that you will need is on the bottle.

With the finger tasting test I a decent good taste of maize, followed by a strong caramel taste and it does burn my throat a bit.

With inhale I greeted with a light flavour that is similar to tobacco, but I confirmed no tobacco just your typical sweet caramelized sugar with a hint of popcorn/maize flavour. The caramel comes through a bit more on inhale.

With exhale, there is not much difference in taste but here the maize and the caramel are balanced very nicely. Slight throat tickle, but not too bad.

If I think of caramel coated popcorn, first thing that comes to mind is D.D, and there are a few similarities between the vape juice and the actual all-time favourite snack.

This one needs some heat to complete, so turn up the watts and enjoy!

Would I buy a bottle again? Maybe.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
Coilart Dpro 133 with Dpro RDA
iJust 2 with NRG Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts_.

_COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

Up next...

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr

Hi guys, happy late Friday...

*Juice Name:* Tempestus
*Manufactured By:* Emissary Elixirs
*Flavour Profile:* Delicious blend of fruits.
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Emissary Elixirs for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label needs to be studied a bit more carefully as you won't see on the first glance exactly what is on it. You can see exactly what the name is and all other relevant information.

The full flavour description of this juice is :

"A simple yet refreshing glass of tropical fruit punch, with notes of creamy guava, tart grapefruit, litchi and vibrant pineapple."

With the finger tasting test I get the sweet pineapple, mixed with a bit of guava and litchi. Really a nice blend for me. Slight throat tickle but it's not that hectic.

With inhale the first flavour that pops onto your palate is the guava, a bit of pineapple followed by litchi and a very light tone of the grapefruit.

With exhale the flavours are somehow balanced very nicely and leaves your palate at once in one go, and they don't overbalance or overpower each other.

This is a tricky mix of flavours to get them mixed so well together and this one might become a semi all day vape for me.

I have to say for me personally this flavour is awesome in both RDA's.

Would I buy a bottle again? I think so.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
Coilart Dpro 133 with Dpro RDA
iJust 2 with NRG Tank
_
*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts_.

_COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Imperator

Chanelr said:


> Hi guys, happy late Friday...
> 
> *Juice Name:* Tempestus
> *Manufactured By:* Emissary Elixirs
> *Flavour Profile:* Delicious blend of fruits.
> *Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG
> 
> This juice was sent to me from Emissary Elixirs for review purposes.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> The label needs to be studied a bit more carefully as you won't see on the first glance exactly what is on it. You can see exactly what the name is and all other relevant information.
> 
> The full flavour description of this juice is :
> 
> "A simple yet refreshing glass of tropical fruit punch, with notes of creamy guava, tart grapefruit, litchi and vibrant pineapple."
> 
> With the finger tasting test I get the sweet pineapple, mixed with a bit of guava and litchi. Really a nice blend for me. Slight throat tickle but it's not that hectic.
> 
> With inhale the first flavour that pops onto your palate is the guava, a bit of pineapple followed by litchi and a very light tone of the grapefruit.
> 
> With exhale the flavours are somehow balanced very nicely and leaves your palate at once in one go, and they don't overbalance or overpower each other.
> 
> This is a tricky mix of flavours to get them mixed so well together and this one might become a semi all day vape for me.
> 
> I have to say for me personally this flavour is awesome in both RDA's.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? I think so.
> 
> View attachment 153810
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
> Coilart Dpro 133 with Dpro RDA
> iJust 2 with NRG Tank
> _
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts_.



Thanks for the review!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie

A big thank you to Chanel and all the sponsors for this epic gift! Also thanks for going out of your way to get the gift to me asap as well as wrapping it for Xmas. Was a pleasure meeting you as well, awesome person!

Christmas really did come early as this was even more than I thought it would be, amazing reviewer and amazing community this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Chanelr

Schnappie said:


> A big thank you to Chanel and all the sponsors for this epic gift! Also thanks for going out of your way to get the gift to me asap as well as wrapping it for Xmas. Was a pleasure meeting you as well, awesome person!
> 
> Christmas really did come early as this was even more than I thought it would be, amazing reviewer and amazing community this!
> 
> View attachment 153839
> 
> View attachment 153840
> 
> View attachment 153841


You are very welcome and thank you for the compliments and support

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Schnappie said:


> A big thank you to Chanel and all the sponsors for this epic gift! Also thanks for going out of your way to get the gift to me asap as well as wrapping it for Xmas. Was a pleasure meeting you as well, awesome person!
> 
> Christmas really did come early as this was even more than I thought it would be, amazing reviewer and amazing community this!
> 
> View attachment 153839
> 
> View attachment 153840
> 
> View attachment 153841




nice haul, congrats 

I should have entered

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Chanelr said:


> Hi guys, happy late Friday...
> 
> *Juice Name:* Tempestus
> *Manufactured By:* Emissary Elixirs
> *Flavour Profile:* Delicious blend of fruits.
> *Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG
> 
> This juice was sent to me from Emissary Elixirs for review purposes.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> The label needs to be studied a bit more carefully as you won't see on the first glance exactly what is on it. You can see exactly what the name is and all other relevant information.
> 
> The full flavour description of this juice is :
> 
> "A simple yet refreshing glass of tropical fruit punch, with notes of creamy guava, tart grapefruit, litchi and vibrant pineapple."
> 
> With the finger tasting test I get the sweet pineapple, mixed with a bit of guava and litchi. Really a nice blend for me. Slight throat tickle but it's not that hectic.
> 
> With inhale the first flavour that pops onto your palate is the guava, a bit of pineapple followed by litchi and a very light tone of the grapefruit.
> 
> With exhale the flavours are somehow balanced very nicely and leaves your palate at once in one go, and they don't overbalance or overpower each other.
> 
> This is a tricky mix of flavours to get them mixed so well together and this one might become a semi all day vape for me.
> 
> I have to say for me personally this flavour is awesome in both RDA's.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? I think so.
> 
> View attachment 153810
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
> Coilart Dpro 133 with Dpro RDA
> iJust 2 with NRG Tank
> _
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts_.


Cool review @Chanelr . Tempest Ice is also a lekker juice .

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

Now who the hell is going to clean that lot up @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance

Bulldog said:


> Now who the hell is going to clean that lot up @MrGSmokeFree


Knew he is the sort of chap that has a dungeon in the basement.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Chanelr

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Cool review @Chanelr . Tempest Ice is also a lekker juice .
> View attachment 153867


Agreed, I have done a review on it previously

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Hello everyone, sorry things got hectic again...

*Juice Name:* Admiral
*Manufactured By:* Nomadic Elixirs
*Flavour Profile:* Peanut Butter, Jam and Toast
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The Nautical Series was launched in February 2018 and I think it made a pretty good impression in the vape world.

I absolutely love the nautical design on the label. The logo is big and stands out alot. It has all the necessary information on. I would just maybe suggest increasing the flavour name itself and the flavour description.

Those of you who haven’t noticed on the sides of the ship wheel there are two abbreviations: NM and MP.

Which stands for the creator’s aka Naeem Moolla and Moosong Park.

With the finger tasting test there is a light taste of sweet jam, a strong flavour of toast and peanut butter.

Upon inhale I only get a light undertone of the peanut butter and toast, can't seem to taste the jam at all. The flavours are not very strong on inhale for me.

With exhaling the flavours will blow your palate out of this world. Amazing toast with peanut butter flavour and a nice blend of jam that follows. I'm sure if you had to compair it to a physical piece of toast with these ingredients, it will come pretty close to what you experience on exhale.

Awesome flavour, but also not an ADV for me. I prefer this flavour on the single coil, rather than the dual coils and tank.

Would I buy a bottle again? Definitely.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
Coilart Dpro 133 with Dpro RDA
iJust 2 with NRG Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Up next...

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Chanelr said:


> Up next...
> 
> View attachment 154109


 Waiting in anticipation for this one. One of my 1st successful diy juices was pineapple, so I have a soft spot for pineapple.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

It's late but it's here...

*Juice Name:* Chewwy
*Manufactured By:* Five Points E-Liquid
*Flavour Profile:* Sweet Pineapple Gummy Candy
*Packaging:* 60ml and 120ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0mg, 2mg and 5mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 25PG/75VG

This juice was sent to me through Vape Warehouse (from Five Points E-Liquid) for review purposes. This review is done on the 2mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is crispy clean and fresh. With the name, flavour profile and all the necessary information that you will require. The box design and the label design match together.

With the finger tasting test I a super sweet gummy taste with little hints of pineapple. Not too sweet and not the average taste you would expect from pineapple.

With inhale the first hit of flavour you will get is pineapple, followed by this sweet but not oversweet gummy taste as with the finger tasting test.

Upon exhale, for me I get the taste of the gummy sweets first and then the sweet pineapple departs your palate on a high note. Excellent balance between the flavours and no overpowering of each other.

It is also a semi ADV for me, and this one will definitely tickle your taste buds. Fantastic flavour release on both RDAs.

Would I buy a bottle again? Maybe.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
Coilart Dpro 133 with Dpro RDA_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chanelr

Up next, only recently released...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

That time again..

*Juice Name: *Classic Cola
*Manufactured By: *Vapour Mountain
*Flavour Profile:* Ice Cold Classic Cola
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 2mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Benji aka @Oupa at Vapour Mountain for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

Full flavour description :
"The authentic taste of the ultimate refreshment loved all around the world! Ice Cold Classic Cola... The taste is real!"

The label is one of those that grabs your attention immediately with the vintage stripes, stars and the classic font. The label also has all the necessary information on that you will require.

With the finger tasting test I get a sweetish taste of cola, not a strong cola though and I also get a good amount of ice. It has a very good balance.

With inhale the very first thing you will get is a quite similar taste to the classic cola, but for me it's closer to a lemonade-ish taste. But the flavours are blended quite well.

Upon exhale I get a bit more of the cola taste, but still small hints of lemonade and I think it's the ice flavour that mimics the lemonade flavour that I am getting. Your palate will definitely be tickled by this cola.

This is a semi ADV for me and I prefer it on the RDA's. I also would just have liked this one to have a little bit more cola.

Would I buy a bottle again? Classic ice cold cola? Absolutely.




*Devices/Setup Used:*
_Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
Coilart Dpro 133 with Dpro RDA_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 154312


Those bottles! OMW it looks goods

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

Viper_SA said:


> Those bottles! OMW it looks goods


Very unique indeed

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Chanelr said:


> Very unique indeed


 Screw unique, its bloody amazing, hahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr

Viper_SA said:


> Screw unique, its bloody amazing, hahaha


Lol agreed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Totally behind on my schedule again..

*Juice Name:* Brain Freeze
*Manufactured By: *Tesoro Creations
*Flavour Profile:* Fruity Blend with Ice
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Tesoro Creations for review purposes. This review is one one the 0 mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

This is one of the most unique and original bottles I will most probably ever come across. The bottle is packaged in a box, with the logo standing out including the name and the flavour, and all other necessary information. I think it would be a good idea to add the flavout profile as well, as I had a really hard time to determine which flavours are in here.

The other cool thing is that there are beads added to the bottle with a dagger and a card, and you can tell this is hand made. The flavour name is also sticked to the back of the skull.

With the finger tasting test I a full on blast of ice, and traces of fruit. I can't determine exactly what fruits are in this mix, but it is blended quite nicely.

With inhale you get the pure bliss of ice/menthol hitting your throat in all the right places.

Upon exhale you will get the yummy fruit mixed with the ice.

Again, not an ADV for me but I like this one on the RDA's. If you are not an ice/menthol lover I would not recommend this one, as it delivers it's promise hence the name Brain Freeze.

Would I buy a bottle again? Not sure.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
Coilart Dpro 133 with Dpro RDA_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Meloncholy
*Manufactured By:* Kzor
*Flavour Profile:* Apple and Watermelon
*Packaging:* 30ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 2mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG or 40PG/60VG

This juice was sent to me from @KZOR for review purposes and it's really awesome to review some DIY juices too.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

So I was holding this one off a bit, because it is not a vape juice you can walk up in a vape shop and buy, but I am truely honoured that guys put the faith in me to review their DIY creations.

The label is colourful with the flavour name, logo, images of the actual flavour, nice warning sign, Proudly South African badge and necessary information. I do however think that the label is a little bit too big for the bottle as it overlaps.

With the finger tasting test I first get the taste of crispy apple, sweet watermelon and then a nice tickle of ice. It's really a refreshing taste.

With inhale I am greeted first with a refreshing cool throat hit and a hints of the watermelon, the flavours do not overpower each other.

Upon exhale I got the coolness, the watermelon and out of nowhere the apple plays on your palate. I think it's balanced very well.

This is definitely my new favourite ADV. It is not available in shops, but I am sure you can order some directly from Kzor. You can taste the passion for vaping in this flavour and I think it deserves a lot of credit.

Would I buy a bottle again? Absolutely.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
Coilart Dpro 133 with Dpro RDA_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR

@Chanelr ....... appreciate the kind words. So happy you consider it as a ADV alternative. 
Let me know when you feel up for another review in 2019. Have a vanilla custard and a cantaloupe ice cream i want to send you.
Have a super Christmas and hope you feel better soon.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

KZOR said:


> @Chanelr ....... appreciate the kind words. So happy you consider it as a ADV alternative.
> Let me know when you feel up for another review in 2019. Have a vanilla custard and a cantaloupe ice cream i want to send you.
> Have a super Christmas and hope you feel better soon.


No problemo and you are welcome... The others are still coming up early in the new year... And thank you

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked

KZOR said:


> @Chanelr ....... appreciate the kind words. So happy you consider it as a ADV alternative.
> Let me know when you feel up for another review in 2019. Have a vanilla custard and a cantaloupe ice cream i want to send you.
> Have a super Christmas and hope you feel better soon.



@KZOR I'm looking forward to trying these as well, especially the ice-cream. I'll PM you before the next vape meet.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chanelr

Hi guys and girls.
I will not be doing a review today or tomorrow, but I would like to wish each of you wonderful people a Merry Christmas.
Much love

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 154461
> 
> Hi guys and girls.
> I will not be doing a review today or tomorrow, but I would like to wish each of you wonderful people a Merry Christmas.
> Much love



have a good one !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Sorry I am quiet guys.
Enjoyed Christmas time with family and walked into sh*t at work today, and have to play boss... Promise to give you guys a review tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Chanelr said:


> Sorry I am quiet guys.
> Enjoyed Christmas time with family and walked into sh*t at work today, and have to play boss... Promise to give you guys a review tomorrow.


So your first task for the day as the boss was to call a plumber?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr

MrGSmokeFree said:


> So your first task for the day as the boss was to call a plumber?


Lol if only

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Chanelr



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Kraken Ice
*Manufactured By:* Nomadic Elixirs
*Flavour Profile:* Green Energy Elixer with ice
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

I was thrilled to receive this new flavour from Nomadic Elixirs (Naeem and Moosong) to review. This review is done on the 3mg. Only recently launched and flying off the shelves.

If you guys remember on the Kraken review, I said a bit of ice will do the trick and it definitely did.

The Nautical Series was launched successfully in February 2018 and I think it made a pretty good impression in the vape world.

I absolutely love the nautical design on the label. The logo is big and stands out alot. It has all the necessary information on. I would just maybe suggest increasing the flavour name itself and the flavour description.

Those of you who haven’t noticed on the sides of the ship wheel there are two abbreviations: NM and MP.

Which stands for the creator’s aka Naeem Moolla and Moosong Park.

With the finger tasting test I get a few similarities to the green energy drink with a little tickle of ice and I am glad to report there is no odd taste present and it doesn't leaves a funny aftertaste in my mouth.

Upon inhale the taste is very similar to the original Kraken but you get the coolness with it as well. Still no throat irritation present and I think the flavour is blended pretty good with just the right amount of ice.

With exhaling it's one of those flavours where the inhale and exhale taste is the same, with little to no difference in taste at all.

Fantastic flavour and vapour release on both RDA's as well as in the tank.

Now this flavour is supposed to be more like the green energy, but if you take into consideration there are many "main" elements that you just can't add to a juice but I think it has its' own uniqueness to it once again.

Would I buy a bottle again? I believe so.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
iJust 2 with NRG Tank
Coilart Dpro 133 with Dpro RDA_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chanelr

So today I won't be doing a review...

Instead I want to take a look back at 2018 when I started with the reviews..

I have done a total of 60 reviews since I started this journey.

I would like to thank all of my followers, followers who became friends and all of our amazingly talented manufacturers who but their trust in me..

I am so excited for what 2019 is going to hold and I can't wait to take this to the next level..

I wish you all a fabulous new year!
Lol see you next year...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Chanelr said:


> So today I won't be doing a review...
> 
> Instead I want to take a look back at 2018 when I started with the reviews..
> 
> I have done a total of 60 reviews since I started this journey.
> 
> I would like to thank all of my followers, followers who became friends and all of our amazingly talented manufacturers who but their trust in me..
> 
> I am so excited for what 2019 is going to hold and I can't wait to take this to the next level..
> 
> I wish you all a fabulous new year!
> Lol see you next year...
> 
> View attachment 154902
> View attachment 154903
> View attachment 154904
> View attachment 154905


Nothing but great success in 2019!
Your reviews are really good and very informative

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Nothing but great success in 2019!
> Your reviews are really good and very informative


Thank you


----------



## Bulldog

Wow 60 reviews, well done @Chanelr seems like yesterday we were all eagerly awaiting the 1st

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Bulldog said:


> Wow 60 reviews, well done @Chanelr seems like yesterday we were all eagerly awaiting the 1st


Thank you... All you guys make it worth it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Blond me, it forgot about the top 5's so just over 60

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> and I can't wait to take this to the next level..



@Chanelr now THAT sounds interesting! Can't wait to see what "the next level" will be!

You've done an awesome job this year with all your reviews!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> @Chanelr now THAT sounds interesting! Can't wait to see what "the next level" will be!
> 
> You've done an awesome job this year with all your reviews!!
> 
> View attachment 154918


Thank you... I believe there will be a few things, I hope

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

So not a review but think I am a bit quiet...
We had a nice rewicking operation tonight..



Coils - Boom Coils
Wick - Lace Wicks from Vape King
Juice - Nomadic Elixirs Ahoy!

And I am please to say I followed some advise given earlier on this thread and bam! First time lucky...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chanelr

Hi guys and girls...

I took a little break as you all might have noticed.So let's start this year off with a bang.

I would like to wish all of my followers and our awesome manufacturers a fantastic and very successful 2019.

*Juice Name:* Grape Frozen (GF)
*Manufactured By:* Nerd Factory
*Flavour Profile:* Grape with a dash of ice
*Packaging:* 100ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 2 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Nerd Factory for review purposes. This review was done on the 2mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label of the bottle is white, with the logo in black, flavour is purple, big warning signs and all other information you will require. I do like the new labels a lot more than the 'older' ones. Less = More.

I just want to start off in saying, I am not a fan of grape flavours at all but this one is quite unique as it's not an overdose of grape and I like the tickling of the ice. But it's not about what I like, it's all about the flavour!

With the finger tasting test I get a sweet taste of grape , similar to the taste of fanta grape with a nice balance of ice flavour.

With inhaling I get the a decent amount of grape flavour, not too overpowering and a dash of ice that follows shortly after.

With exhaling you will find that the ice leaves your palate first and then the sweet grape taste follows. The flavours don't overpower each other and I think it has a rather good balance between the grape and the amount of ice.

This flavour for me is best on the RDA on with a dual coil, but it is just as good on a single coil and in the tank. No flavour gets compromised between the three options.

Would I buy a bottle again? There is 50/50 chance.




*Devices/Setup Used:*
Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
Vaporesso Swag with Wasp Nano RDA (single)
iJust 2 with NRG Tank

*Please note:*
This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

_COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chanelr



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Mocha Sublime
*Manufactured By:* Avacare Vape
*Flavour Profile:* Icy delicious blend of chocolate, coffee, and ice cream
*Packaging:* 120ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 3 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 25PG/75VG

This juice was sent to me from @Clarissa at Avacare Vape for review purposes. This review was done on the 3mg. This juice falls under the Exoctica Range Sequel 2.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label of the bottle is blue and brown, with the name big and bold, along with the flavour on the side. It also shows the ingredients and a proper warning sign.

I took my time with this review as this specific mix can be really tricky with coffee and I found it hard to pinpoint all the elements mentioned in the flavour profile except for on the finger tasting test.

With the finger tasting test I a semi-icy chocolate taste, with a blend of coffee and small undertones of cream.

Upon inhale I found that the coffee is really rich, with the minimal traces of chocolate and ice. I don't think any of the flavours overpower each other and are blended well.

With exhaling it's one of those flavours again that doesn't change with exhale, only thing that differs is the light cream and ice flavour on your palate. This flavour also stays on your palate for a little while longer.

This flavour for me is best on the RDA on with a single coil, but it is just as good on a dual coil and in the tank. No flavour gets compromised between the three options but the coil/wick stain does differ.

If you are a coffee lover like me, I would really suggest you try this one.

Would I buy a bottle again? I'm not sure.




*Devices/Setup Used:*
Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
Vaporesso Swag with Wasp Nano RDA (single)
iJust 2 with NRG Tank

*Please note:*
This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

_COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Chanelr



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Chanelr

Hi Everyone,

Sorry that I took so long to post this review.

*Juice Name:* Ripple
*Manufactured By:* Northern Craft Vapes
*Flavour Profile:* Ice cold litchi lemonade
*Packaging:* 30ml Glass Bottle / 120ML Easy Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3, and 6 mg (120ml only in 3mg)
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Mike at NCV for review purposes. This review was done on the 30ml 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The bottle comes packaged in a nifty little box and both designs on the box and bottle are similar. On the box itself you also get a flavour profile and all necessary information.

With the finger tasting test I get a sweet litchi taste mixed with lemonade, and a very strong ice taste.

With inhale, if you grew up in the 90's like me the taste will really remind you of those ice popstickles that you get that you break in two. The level of iciness is really spot on and the lemonade compliments the juice.

With exhale, the flavour leaves your palate tickled and the taste is still the same as on inhale. The last taste you get is the icy lemonade.

I prefer this flavour alot more on the dual coil, but it's good on both RDA's and the tank as well. It is a semi-ADV for me.

This flavour is fantastic on hot days like today.

Would I buy a bottle again? With the speed we went through this one (third bottle), yes...




*Devices/Setup Used :*
Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA (single coil)
Coilart Dpro 133 with Dpro RDA (dual coil)
iJust 2 with NRG Tank

*Please note:*
This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

_COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Chanelr



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Chanelr

Hi guys and girls 
Review time

*Juice Name:* Cherry Menthol
*Manufactured By:* Mr. Cloudy Baker
*Flavour Profile:* A cool cherry menthol
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3, and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 40PG/60VG

This juice was sent to me from Riaan for review purposes. This review was done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The labelling of the bottle is pretty straight forward, red pinkish in colour with the manufacturer name, juice name, flavour profile and all of the other necessary information that you will require.

Ever since I was of a legal smoking age, I absolutely adored a cherry flavour. Those days it was a cherry flavoured stinkie or a cherry flavoured cigar and it was simple to find a cherry flavour that you like.

With vape juice this task can get pretty hard to find a decent cherry flavoured juice, but luckily now I found it!

With the finger tasting test you will get a taste that is almost identical to the Cherry Halls flavour, so this one is great to get rid of those little throat tickles.

With inhaling I experience a very sweet and in the same breath a very powerful taste of cherry and menthol that is balanced perfectly well.

With exhale, I am glad to say that the flavour consistency is exactly the same with the same flavour balance as well which is a very important thing for me.

Flavour is good in both the tank and the RDA, not major difference flavourwise. If I had to choose, I would say the dual coil is a bit better for me personally.

Would I buy a bottle again? Definitely.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
Asmodus Minikin Reborn with a Drop Dead RDA (single coil)
Coilart Dpro 133 with Dpro RDA (dual coil)
iJust 2 with NRG Tank

*Please note:*
This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

_COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa

I have just caught up reading all the reviews I have missed... 
Your last 2 reviews the litchi lemonade chilled and the cherry menthol sound really Amazing.
Thanks for the reviews

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

So when do you hold an informal competition/review for diy'ers juice. No prizes, just bragging rights. Think it could draw a crowd or two, to your review channel. Especially of you tell a few of us how bad our juice is

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

Vapessa said:


> I have just caught up reading all the reviews I have missed...
> Your last 2 reviews the litchi lemonade chilled and the cherry menthol sound really Amazing.
> Thanks for the reviews


I was about to say I all of a sudden have a lot of notifications
Thanks for the support as always

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> So when do you hold an informal competition/review for diy'ers juice. No prizes, just bragging rights. Think it could draw a crowd or two, to your review channel. Especially of you tell a few of us how bad our juice is


Lol that can be arranged.. I have a few juices from @KZOR of which one I have reviewed already and I am most definitely open to the idea, if the guys don't mind waiting...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lycan101

Vapessa said:


> I have just caught up reading all the reviews I have missed...
> Your last 2 reviews the litchi lemonade chilled and the cherry menthol sound really Amazing.
> Thanks for the reviews



Hi there, the Cherry Menthol is the latest release from Mr Cloudy Baker, its not too complex still really good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clarissa

Chanelr said:


> *Juice Name:* Mocha Sublime
> *Manufactured By:* Avacare Vape
> *Flavour Profile:* Icy delicious blend of chocolate, coffee, and ice cream
> *Packaging:* 120ml Easy Dripper
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 3 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 25PG/75VG



Thanks for the review, Chanel! We're happy you enjoyed it (at least a bit)!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Clarissa said:


> Thanks for the review, Chanel! We're happy you enjoyed it (at least a bit)!


You are welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Chanelr said:


> So today I won't be doing a review...
> 
> Instead I want to take a look back at 2018 when I started with the reviews..
> 
> I have done a total of 60 reviews since I started this journey.
> 
> I would like to thank all of my followers, followers who became friends and all of our amazingly talented manufacturers who but their trust in me..
> 
> I am so excited for what 2019 is going to hold and I can't wait to take this to the next level..
> 
> I wish you all a fabulous new year!
> Lol see you next year...
> 
> View attachment 154902
> View attachment 154903
> View attachment 154904
> View attachment 154905



wow!!! I wish you all of the best on this year as you are DEFINITELY one of the best local E-Juice Reviewers around and I may you have a countless number more!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Happy Birthday @Chanelr may you have a super lekker Birthday today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Martin Narainsamy said:


> wow!!! I wish you all of the best on this year as you are DEFINITELY one of the best local E-Juice Reviewers around and I may you have a countless number more!!!!


Wow thanks for the kind words Mr. Mofo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Happy Birthday @Chanelr may you have a super lekker Birthday today.
> View attachment 156415


Thank you
It would be lekker if I didn't have to work today

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

@Chanelr 
Thanks for your active presence and informative contributions. 
You deserve a great day so i hope a many a smile to be brought to you on this lovely Monday.
Happy birthday.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

KZOR said:


> @Chanelr
> Thanks for your active presence and informative contributions.
> You deserve a great day so i hope a many a smile to be brought to you on this lovely Monday.
> Happy birthday.
> View attachment 156421


Thank you so much

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

A SUPER HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!
Make sure you have Super Awesome day!
You have really inspired me with your informative and Honest Reviews and make me want to help Vapers any time I can.

You deserve an awesome day and I have a present for you as well!!!
PM me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Martin Narainsamy said:


> A SUPER HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!
> Make sure you have Super Awesome day!
> You have really inspired me with your informative and Honest Reviews and make me want to help Vapers any time I can.
> 
> You deserve an awesome day and I have a present for you as well!!!
> PM me!


Thanks for the wishes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa

Wishing you all the very best on your Special day @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hi guys ans girls, sorry I was quiet hectic weekend. I will be doing a device review today...

So I am still a bit nervous about device reviews and I really hope that you guys find it informative and that it is up to the standard that you guys expect from me.

The Aramax Power mod was sent to me from OTP Distributors for review purposes.

It's nice for me when the devices also have the 'verify' process that you can check if it is authentic.

AUTHENTICITY SUCCESSFULLY VERIFIED!




The Aramax Power mod was designed for max performance, max power and max safety.







*Technical Specs:*
Tank : 5 ML (TPD: 2ML Limiter)
Weight : 242G (TPD: 245G)
Atomizer : 0.14Ω SUS316 dual coil
Battery : 5000mAh Li-ion

*Pros :*
- Simple to use
- Child proof cap
- Finished off neatly
- Coil life is absolutely amazing (3-4 months usage on one coil).
- You can lock and unlock the fire button.
- Easy to change the coils
- Battery is enough for more than 25ml of liquid.
- Six air pipes results in superior airflow
- Fully washable tank
- Dual-color LED Button
- Pass-through functionality
- Wide opening top refill
- Hidden ventilation

*Cons :*
- It is a lot heavier than the average battery mods.

*In Conclusion:*
I have not experienced leakage with this device whatsoever and the top airflow is also leak proof, which is really great for me.

When the device is fully charged, depending on usage the battery life should last you 2-3 days. There is also a voltage regulator inside to regulate the peak output voltage.

With the Dual-Color LED button, it is easy to monitor when it is time to charge.
RED LIGHT : when battery level < 30%
WHITE LIGHT : when battery level > 30%

And for those for who it matters, this device is 100% TPD complaint.

As for flavour, I have to say compared to my other NRG tank with cCells it is a lot better but for me personally it comes in after the Dpro RDA on flavour.

I can really not say anything bad about this mod, accept for the weight and the fact that it is not easy to find a place that sells it.

Please let me know what you guys think and if you have any suggestions.




*Please note:*
This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

_COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Nice review Chanel.
Not much critism, maybe just separate cons a bit, I almost read that you did not experience leaking as a con.
As for suggestions. In a review I would normally like to see things that I cannot see when I google the device and get a photo of colours and teh specs on gearbest. I would like to see close up shots, in this case of the coil, how to insert it etc. Maybe th battery compartment opened, if it can? Etc 
You know the stuff that you dont see on any advertising place thats selling them.

Ps I was at my little girl's athletics today and there was a pretty mommy sucking on this thing the whole afternoon. It looked quite good

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog

Great Review @Chanelr no nerves were necessary 
Happy birthday hope you get spoilt rotten this evening.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Nice review Chanel.
> Not much critism, maybe just separate cons a bit, I almost read that you did not experience leaking as a con.
> As for suggestions. In a review I would normally like to see things that I cannot see when I google the device and get a photo of colours and teh specs on gearbest. I would like to see close up shots, in this case of the coil, how to insert it etc. Maybe th battery compartment opened, if it can? Etc
> You know the stuff that you dont see on any advertising place thats selling them.
> 
> Ps I was at my little girl's athletics today and there was a pretty mommy sucking on this thing the whole afternoon. It looked quite good


Thanks for the criticism.
If no-one says anything I will never know where to improve especially on devices.

But down to your questions, the coils are pretty huge will take a picture when I replace again.

As far as I can see the battery compartment can't be opened without specials tools.

And then also here is a comparison between the Aramax mod and the iJust2 mod.




Because it's written reviews it does get a bit more more tricky for me personally.. But one day if I want to cause some "kak" I will start my YT channel

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr

Bulldog said:


> Great Review @Chanelr no nerves were necessary
> Happy birthday hope you get spoilt rotten this evening.


Thank you. 
Going to spoil myself with a beer or two

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

@Chanelr Wishing you all the best for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

T


Hooked said:


> @Chanelr Wishing you all the best for the year ahead!
> 
> View attachment 156491


Thank you so much

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Chanel, have you reviewed Hawaiian breeze? Cant seem to find it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Chanel, have you reviewed Hawaiian breeze? Cant seem to find it


Sadly no  not yet

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pho3niX90

Chanelr said:


> Sadly no  not yet


If you need one let me know, and I will send it your way.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Pho3niX90 said:


> If you need one let me know, and I will send it your way.


You are too kind

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> Thanks for the criticism.
> If no-one says anything I will never know where to improve especially on devices.
> 
> But down to your questions, the coils are pretty huge will take a picture when I replace again.
> 
> As far as I can see the battery compartment can't be opened without specials tools.
> 
> And then also here is a comparison between the Aramax mod and the iJust2 mod.
> 
> View attachment 156484
> 
> 
> Because it's written reviews it does get a bit more more tricky for me personally.. But one day if I want to cause some "kak" I will start my YT channel



@Chanelr the iJust2 is an old model. Rather compare it to the iJust3, although it's possible that the iJust2 and iJust3 are the same size.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> Thanks for the criticism.
> If no-one says anything I will never know where to improve especially on devices.
> 
> But down to your questions, the coils are pretty huge will take a picture when I replace again.
> 
> As far as I can see the battery compartment can't be opened without specials tools.
> 
> And then also here is a comparison between the Aramax mod and the iJust2 mod.
> 
> View attachment 156484
> 
> 
> Because it's written reviews it does get a bit more more tricky for me personally.. But one day if I want to cause some "kak" I will start my YT channel



Is one even supposed to open the battery compartment of a mod with an internal battery? I doubt it. And if one did, because of a problem, one would most certainly lose the warranty.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> Is one even supposed to open the battery compartment of a mod with an internal battery? I doubt it. And if one did, because of a problem, one would most certainly lose the warranty.


I just have the iJust2 to compare it to  and no I dont think one should open the compartment. If it breaks I would rather take it to the professionals

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> I just have the iJust2 to compare it to  and no I dont think one should open the compartment. If it breaks I would rather take it to the professionals



@Chanelr I'd love to know your thoughts of the Aramax after you've used it for a few months. Do the coils really last as long as the blurb says they do?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> @Chanelr I'd love to know your thoughts of the Aramax after you've used it for a few months. Do the coils really last as long as the blurb says they do?


Yes, I have had this mod since October. We only replaced the 1st coil in Jan.

When we replace again I will take a picture of the coil vs the vaporesso ccells.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> Yes, I have had this mod since October. We only replaced the 1st coil in Jan.
> 
> When we replace again I will take a picture of the coil vs the vaporesso ccells.



That's truly amazing! How does the flavour compare with the iJust 2?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> That's truly amazing! How does the flavour compare with the iJust 2?


Personal preference, I would rather get another Aramax

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

It's that time...

*Juice Name:* Lemon Ice Tea
*Manufactured By:* Esheli
*Flavour Profile:* Delicious lemon ice tea flavour
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Erich at @Esheli for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The lable is plain and simple, but it sure does catch your eye. It has a picture on of a tall glass with tea, slices of lemon and ice... This alone made me want an ice cold ice tea so badly.

The name stands out a lot and all the information that you will need is on the bottle.

With the finger tasting test I got a very sharp lemon taste, with iciness and a little dash of mint. I did however also experience a little throat irritation.

With inhale I expected a sour-ish taste of the lemon, but instead I was welcomed with a sweet lemon flavour and a good amount of ice that follows. I am glad to report that there is no throat irritation with inhale.

With exhale, there is not much difference in taste except that the ice taste leaves your palate first followed by the sweetish lemon, leaving you wanting more. Also no throat irritation on exhale. I have to say for me personally this blend is really good and the flavours don't overpower each other.

I absolutely love any flavour ice tea as a drink, and when I compare this the juice is really well balanced with just the right amount of ice, to cool you down on a day like today.

Would I buy a bottle again? I think so.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RD
Coilart Dpro 133 with Dpro RDA (dual coil)
iJust 2 with NRG Tank

*Please note:*
This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

_COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Up next for review is something sweet...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

Hi guys and girls, sorry for the massive delay hectic weekend once again...

*Juice Name:* Caramel Dreams
*Manufactured By*: Tesoro Creations
*Flavour Profile:* Deliciously coated caramel popcorn.
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Tesoro Creations for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

This is one of the most unique and original bottles I will most probably ever come across. The bottle is packaged in a box, with the logo standing out including the name and the flavour, and all other necessary information.

The other cool thing is that there are beads added to the bottle with a dagger and a card, and you can tell this is hand made. The flavour name is also sticked to the back of the skull.

With the finger tasting test I get a very sweet but tasty caramel flavour, with a slight taste of the popcorn. No throat irritation with this test.

With inhale you will first get a tobacco-ish taste, which is mimicked from the caramelized popcorn, then you will get sweet little hints of the caramel.

Upon exhale you will get the sweet caramel leaving your palate with slight undertones of popcorn, great flavour balance and no tobacco-ish flavour present.

Sadly, not an ADV for me but I like this one in the tank.

Would I buy a bottle again? I don't think so.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
Coilart Dpro 133 with Dpro RDA (dual coil)
iJust 2 with NRG Tank

*Please note:*
This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

_COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> Hi guys and girls, sorry for the massive delay hectic weekend once again...
> 
> *Juice Name:* Caramel Dreams
> *Manufactured By*: Tesoro Creations
> *Flavour Profile:* Deliciously coated caramel popcorn.
> *Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG
> 
> This juice was sent to me from Tesoro Creations for review purposes.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> This is one of the most unique and original bottles I will most probably ever come across. The bottle is packaged in a box, with the logo standing out including the name and the flavour, and all other necessary information.
> 
> The other cool thing is that there are beads added to the bottle with a dagger and a card, and you can tell this is hand made. The flavour name is also sticked to the back of the skull.
> 
> With the finger tasting test I get a very sweet but tasty caramel flavour, with a slight taste of the popcorn. No throat irritation with this test.
> 
> With inhale you will first get a tobacco-ish taste, which is mimicked from the caramelized popcorn, then you will get sweet little hints of the caramel.
> 
> Upon exhale you will get the sweet caramel leaving your palate with slight undertones of popcorn, great flavour balance and no tobacco-ish flavour present.
> 
> Sadly, not an ADV for me but I like this one in the tank.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? I don't think so.
> 
> View attachment 157062
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
> Coilart Dpro 133 with Dpro RDA (dual coil)
> iJust 2 with NRG Tank
> 
> *Please note:*
> This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.



Stunning bottle!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> Stunning bottle!!


Yeah they are pretty original

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

This is not a full review, I justed wanted to see for myself what the fuss is about... Thanks TVI for letting me pop in.

Excellent vapor production. But it just tastes of grape jam and a bit of toast, I don't even get a hint of Peanut Butter... I've tried it, but I won't buy it

Those of you who have bought it or tried by someone else, let me hear your thoughts on it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> This is not a full review, I justed wanted to see for myself what the fuss is about... Thanks TVI for letting me pop in.
> 
> Excellent vapor production. But it just tastes of grape jam and a bit of toast, I don't even get a hint of Peanut Butter... I've tried it, but I won't buy it
> 
> Those of you who have bought it or tried by someone else, let me hear your thoughts on it
> 
> View attachment 157307



@Chanelr I actually prefer this kind of review. Just don't have time anymore to read through long reviews.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> This is not a full review, I justed wanted to see for myself what the fuss is about... Thanks TVI for letting me pop in.
> 
> Excellent vapor production. But it just tastes of grape jam and a bit of toast, I don't even get a hint of Peanut Butter... I've tried it, but I won't buy it
> 
> Those of you who have bought it or tried by someone else, let me hear your thoughts on it
> 
> View attachment 157307



@Chanelr I actually prefer this kind of review. Just don't have time anymore to read through long reviews.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> @Chanelr I actually prefer this kind of review. Just don't have time anymore to read through long reviews.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

??  I think you forgot to say whatever you were going to say  I've often done that - I get side-tracked and then go on to another thread or something!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> ??  I think you forgot to say whatever you were going to say  I've often done that - I get side-tracked and then go on to another thread or something!


It's not that I did not want to reply or forgot, my phone was a bit screwed. Could see the 'Post Reply' button but not the reply box...

So some juices I will do like this (the ones I will just taste in the shop with a short and sweet) but full reviews will remain in place l don't write thaaaaat much

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Chanelr said:


> Could see the 'Post Reply' button but not the reply box...



The exact thing is happening to me today (and still happening now) on my old iPad with Safari browser @Chanelr
Out of interest, what browser is on your phone that was doing this?

PS - have had to resort to the PC today to make any posts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Silver said:


> The exact thing is happening to me today (and still happening now) on my old iPad with Safari browser @Chanelr
> Out of interest, what browser is on your phone that was doing this?
> 
> PS - have had to resort to the PC today to make any posts


Haha I thought it was just me.
I use Chrome (Andriod phone)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Finally the hecticness is over my life can return back to semi-normal... Up next tomorrow




Edit: Post rescheduled for Monday as we are without power.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Review time..
This week there will be quite a few.

*Juice Name:* Appelkosie
*Manufactured By:* Drip 'n' Go
*Flavour Profile:* Sweet apricot candy.
*Packaging:* 150ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 3mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 25PG/75VG

This juice was sent to me from Hannes at Vapeboratories for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

This juice falls under the Candy Range from Drip 'n' Go and is also available in Nic Salts. The design of the label is nicely designed with 'paint' dripping and a silhouette image of a mod being dripped. The logo is also standing out boldly. Flavour is visible along with all warning signs.

And for those who it matters, the initial amount of juice is 100ml but you get 50ml FREE so that gives you a whopping 150ml for the price of 100ml.

With the finger tasting test I got a very sweet, but very strong apricot flavour and experienced a slight throat irritation.

With inhale I got a oh so sweet taste of apricot blended with candy that is not too sweet.

I was instantly taken back to my childhood days where you got the original (not the new ones, the original) apricot sweets. I believe the taste is pretty much identical. I haven't tasted a juice in a while that knocked me back to my childhood memories.

Upon exhale I really didn't get much taste of the flavour just little hints of apricot here and there.

Sadly, the only thing I do not like is the bottles. Reason for this, you are not able to easy fill a tank with the wide spout and I think it was more designed for guys that use RDA's. So, it would be really great to bring it out in a 60ml easy dripper for the guys that prefer to use tanks as I believe no one should miss out on this fantastic flavour.

Would I buy a bottle again? I believe so.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
Coilart Dpro 133 with Dpro RDA (dual coil)
iJust 2 with NRG Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._

_Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

Quick but very important announcement.

The Vaping Chanel will not be accepting any new review requests until further notice.

The reason for this is that I am fully booked with reviews and just want to get ahead again.

I would personally like to thank each and every manufacturer, shop and person who has been on this journey with me for the past 5 months.

PS. Everyone is tagged on Facebook and Instagram posts.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Chanelr



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

The Arcus All-in-One was sent to me from Juan @Twisp for review purposes.

Please note this is an MTL tank.






*Pros :*
- Stainless Steel and coated in a durable titanium finish.
-5 different regulated power settings
- Mouth Piece Cap included for travel and storage
- Easy to use

*Cons :*
- Leakage
- Device doesn't stay on selected power setting
- Real mission when you want to replace the seals

*The Tank and Coils:*
-1.8Ω Organic Cotton (MTL / Vertical l / Bottom Airflow)
-Kanthal Wire (Surface Treated / Grade 1)
-Push-In Coil design that seals the Tank - allowing for easy coil changes.
- Large refill gaps at the top

*In Conclusion:*

I don't like the leakage through the airflow, to prevent this you need to close the airflow completely and keep the device upright at all times. Although I have seen this mentioned in product overviews, I really do not like it.

When the device is fully charged, depending on usage the battery life should last you roughly 3-5 days.

I only recently discovered that you can actually control the wattage on this device. It can be set to either 9, 10.5, 12, 13.5 or 15W by pressing the power button three times.

Twisp recommends using their (VG PG 50:50) Twisp® Flavours with a nicotine content of 8 to 18 mg/ml, but I have used other MTL flavours in the device to check it out and did not have any issues or affect on the coil that I have noticed.




*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._

_Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Screamo Mango (with Ice)
*Manufactured By:* Monsta Vape
*Flavour Profile:* Sweet and tangy flesh of ripe mango
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 3mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Shaun @Pho3niX90 at The Vape Den for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The juice comes packed in an awesome little box, with the cutest little monsters I have ever seen. Each box design has its own unique monster that matches to the bottle. Visible on the bottle is the flavour and all necessary warning signs, including the batch number and best before date.

It is also recommended to shake the bottle well before use.

With the finger tasting test I got a sweet but also tangy taste of mango with a great amount of mint, it's not your average ice taste but really more like a spearmint type of effect.

The inhale is a sweet, juicy mango, which then blooms into a semi tangy flavour with just the right amount of mint. I think the balance of sweet, tangy and mint is greatly executed and none of the 3 profiles overpower each other.

Upon exhale the mint emerges even more and peaks during at time to create a cold, fruity cloud blast on your palate. This one will leave you wanting more, as it is a very refreshing flavour especially in this heat.

This is officially my new favourite ADV and I prefer it on the RDA for max mint and mango flavour, if you prefer to taste the mango more I would suggest using it in a sub-ohm tank as it somehow suppresses the mint a bit.

If you like mango with a kick, this one is definitely for you.

Would I buy a bottle again? Absolutely.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
Coilart Dpro 133 with Dpro RDA (dual coil)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._

_Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Chanelr

It is official, The Vaping Chanel has partnered with The Vape Den...

No, I will not be disappearing and will still be very active on my own as usual...

The only change is on The Vape Den website (www.thevapeden.co.za)...

In the market to buy a new juice, but you are not sure if you will like it? Not to worry, if a juice has been reviewed by me you will see a little tab "TVC Review", and under it you will find the full review with my own and unique rating system as always.

Hopefully this will make it a bit easier when you want to try out a new juice!

@Pho3niX90 thanks for the awesome opportunity

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Chanelr said:


> It is official, The Vaping Chanel has partnered with The Vape Den...
> 
> No, I will not be disappearing and will still be very active on my own as usual...
> 
> The only change is on The Vape Den website (www.thevapeden.co.za)...
> 
> In the market to buy a new juice, but you are not sure if you will like it? Not to worry, if a juice has been reviewed by me you will see a little tab "TVC Review", and under it you will find the full review with my own and unique rating system as always.
> 
> Hopefully this will make it a bit easier when you want to try out a new juice!
> 
> @Pho3niX90 thanks for the awesome opportunity
> 
> View attachment 157724



Awesome to see @Chanelr , you put real effort in with your reviews and it good to see it has been noticed. Will continue to follow your reviews! Keep up the good work!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Chanelr said:


> Quick but very important announcement.
> 
> The Vaping Chanel will not be accepting any new review requests until further notice.
> 
> The reason for this is that I am fully booked with reviews and just want to get ahead again.
> 
> I would personally like to thank each and every manufacturer, shop and person who has been on this journey with me for the past 5 months.
> 
> PS. Everyone is tagged on Facebook and Instagram posts.
> 
> View attachment 157588



Yeah it quickly gets out of hand, you put so much effort into this thread - and I respect that. You should consider going video, perhaps even live stream with minimal to zero editing. This way you cut out the writing time. You could do a show and cover more than one item in a show. Similar to what GrimmGreen is doing in his "Vlog Day" videos.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Chukin'Vape said:


> Yeah it quickly gets out of hand, you put so much effort into this thread - and I respect that. You should consider going video, perhaps even live stream with minimal to zero editing. This way you cut out the writing time. You could do a show and cover more than one item in a show. Similar to what GrimmGreen is doing in his "Vlog Day" videos.


Thanks for the advise it is really appreciated, but the writing and designing and the star ratings is what is currently making me unique between all the reviewers at the moment and I would really like for it to stay that way for a little while longer 

It's simple to do multiple reviews a day and I have considered it, but I believe each juice should have it's own little sunshine on the day that the review is posted. If it makes any sense?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Chanelr



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Chanelr said:


> Thanks for the advise it is really appreciated, but the writing and designing and the star ratings is what is currently making me unique between all the reviewers at the moment and I would really like for it to stay that way for a little while longer
> 
> It's simple to do multiple reviews a day and I have considered it, but I believe each juice should have it's own little sunshine on the day that the review is posted. If it makes any sense?



You are completely right about the "own little sunshine" comment! However many people are doing written juice reviews in this forum also. You put so much effort into this, and I can see the creative nature of what you do - its very cool. 

Go video, and open yourself up to a larger platform. You are South African - and there is not enough South African video content, especially female. You will grow extremely quick.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Chanelr

Chukin'Vape said:


> You are completely right about the "own little sunshine" comment! However many people are doing written juice reviews in this forum also. You put so much effort into this, and I can see the creative nature of what you do - its very cool.
> 
> Go video, and open yourself up to a larger platform. You are South African - and there is not enough South African video content, especially female. You will grow extremely quick.


Thanks you 
When I am ready I will open that door

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Trinity
*Manufactured By:* Northern Craft Vapes
*Flavour Profile:* Kiwi fruit, white grapes and strawberry
*Packaging:* 30ml Glass Bottle or 120ml Easy Dripper (60ml coming soon)
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3, and 6 mg (120ml - 3mg)
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Mike at NCV for review purposes. This review was done on the 120ml 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The bottle come packaged in a nifty little box and both designs on the box and bottle look the same. Trinity written big, bold and in red and this stands out a lot on the white. All the other necessary information you will need is also on the both the bottle and the box.

With the finger tasting test I get the sweet taste of kiwi, grapes and strawberry. No throat burn.

With inhale, you will get some sweetness first from the kiwi, grapes and then strawberry on your palate. It's a fine blend of flavours and the flavours don't overpower each other.

With exhale you don't have that much of the fruity taste, but there is little cheeky glimpses of the flavour on your palate

I prefer this flavour in the tank to maximize the fruit flavours and in the RDA's for maximum vapour release.

This one should really be added on the ADV list for summer. The only differrence flavour profile wise between Trinity and Trinity Ice is literally the ice.

But for me personally, if I had to choose between Trinity and Trinity Ice, the ice version wins hands down.

Would I buy a bottle again? Not sure.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
Coilart Dpro 133 with Dpro RDA (dual coil)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Chanelr



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Brommer

Chanelr said:


> *Juice Name:* Screamo Mango (with Ice)
> *Manufactured By:* Monsta Vape
> *Flavour Profile:* Sweet and tangy flesh of ripe mango
> *Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 3mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG
> 
> This juice was sent to me from Shaun @Pho3niX90 at The Vape Den for review purposes.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> The juice comes packed in an awesome little box, with the cutest little monsters I have ever seen. Each box design has its own unique monster that matches to the bottle. Visible on the bottle is the flavour and all necessary warning signs, including the batch number and best before date.
> 
> It is also recommended to shake the bottle well before use.
> 
> With the finger tasting test I got a sweet but also tangy taste of mango with a great amount of mint, it's not your average ice taste but really more like a spearmint type of effect.
> 
> The inhale is a sweet, juicy mango, which then blooms into a semi tangy flavour with just the right amount of mint. I think the balance of sweet, tangy and mint is greatly executed and none of the 3 profiles overpower each other.
> 
> Upon exhale the mint emerges even more and peaks during at time to create a cold, fruity cloud blast on your palate. This one will leave you wanting more, as it is a very refreshing flavour especially in this heat.
> 
> This is officially my new favourite ADV and I prefer it on the RDA for max mint and mango flavour, if you prefer to taste the mango more I would suggest using it in a sub-ohm tank as it somehow suppresses the mint a bit.
> 
> If you like mango with a kick, this one is definitely for you.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? Absolutely.
> 
> View attachment 157720
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
> Coilart Dpro 133 with Dpro RDA (dual coil)
> Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._
> 
> _Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._



Excellent review @Chanelr !

I think this is juice is one of the most underrated juices on the market. Just wish it would be available in 100/120ml bottles. It goes very quickly when it’s your ADV

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

Brommer said:


> Excellent review @Chanelr !
> 
> I think this is juice is one of the most underrated juices on the market. Just wish it would be available in 100/120ml bottles. It goes very quickly when it’s your ADV


I agree! I went through more than half a bottle before the review

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

This one took a while as it was extremely difficult to find information on this juice.

*Juice Name*: Heisenberg
*Manufactured By:* Vampire Vape
*Flavour Profile:* Fruits and Menthol
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 3 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from @Rob Fisher for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

This juice falls under the Koncept XIX e-liquid range by Vampire Vape and according to some guys in the UK this is a best seller.

The label is black and very attractive but limited information. It does have all the necessary warning signs. The really cool thing is that the juice is actually blue and I checked it is human grade food colouring, how safe it is I am not sure.

So they describe the juice as :
"A top secret recipe that can only be described as the daddy of all day vapes. A fruity undertone and a cool crystal after sensation that will leave you wondering what it is... and wanting more."

It is the first time in my review career that I can't find any information on the juice and pin pointing exact flavours are extremely difficult.

So spot in there to leave you wondering what it is...

With the finger tasting test I get an extremely sweet taste of berries, small hints of some sort of jelly candy, and light undertones of aniseed and loads of menthol.

With inhale, you are first blasted with the menthol then the fruity flavours tickle your palate, I still get the undertones of aniseed.

With exhale it seems like the fruit and aniseed leave your palate first then the menthol cools you down. The flavours do stay on your palate for quite some time after vaping.

Interesting flavours and mixture, but the ice is just way too much for me and really dampens the fruit flavours.

Would I buy a bottle again? Nope.
*



Devices/Setup Used :*
_Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
Coilart Dpro 133 with Dpro RDA (dual coil)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Atomic Soda
*Manufactured By:* Avacare Vape
*Flavour Profile:* Sweet Cream Soda
*Packaging: *120ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options: *0 and 3 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 25PG/75VG

This juice was sent to me from Avacare Vape for review purposes. This review was done on the 3mg. This juice falls under the Exoctica Range Sequel 2.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label of the bottle is dark with green sides, with the name big and bold, along with the flavour on the side. It also shows the ingredients and a proper warning sign.

With the finger tasting test I am taken to my childhood days again. I don't know about you guys but I love those cheapie coolaids which you mix with water that you get and those water ice pops. For me the taste is pretty idetical.

Upon inhale the flavour is good, nice balance of cream soda. I do get an odd taste here and there. Think it would be a bit better if it had a little bit of ice added to it.

With exhaling it's one of those flavours again that doesn't change with exhale. This flavour also stays on your palate for a little while and if you spill a drop, believe you will still smell it after an hour or two.

This flavour for me is best in the tank. No flavour gets compromised between the three options but the coil/wick stain does differ.

Would I buy a bottle again? When this one is finished, I really don't know.




*Devices/Setup Used:*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

Happy v-day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Red Velvet
*Manufactured By:* Monsta Vape
*Flavour Profile: *Strawberry, Sweet Cream, Custard
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 3mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from @Pho3niX90 at The Vape Den for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The juice comes packed in an awesome little box, with the cutest little monsters I have ever seen. Each box design has its own unique monster that matches to the bottle and this little monster looks like a macaroon. Visible on the bottle is the flavour and all necessary warning signs, including the batch number and best before date.

It is also recommended to shake the bottle well before use.

With the finger tasting test I got little hits of the sweet cream and custard, and a nice balance of strawberry.

With inhale you will find a creamy strawberry taste, finished off nicely with the custard undertones. I think the blend works really well and there is no flavour that overpowers one another.

Upon exhale you will be swept to sweetie-heaven. First by the creamy custard followed by the sweet strawberry taste on your palate. Still no flavours that overpower each other, though I would like a little bit more strawberry.

Sadly, not an ADV for me personally as you all know I am not a dessert lover but I will vape it on special occasions like today, for it being V-Day and all.

Flavour for me is also best in the tank, and to maximize vapour production it is better on the RDA's.

Would I buy a bottle again? Not sure.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Coilart Dpro 133 with Dpro RDA (dual coil)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Here we go, first pod review.

The Smoant Karat was sent to me from @Rob Fisher for review purposes.







*Pros :*
- Light notification for battery level
- Small and compact
- Low battery protection
- Short circuit protection
- Overcharge protection
- Over heat protection
- Water and oil resistant chipset
- Quick priming of coils
- Magnetic pod
- You can see your juice level even though the pod is dark
- Small and light weight

*Cons :*
- Tight draw
- No airflow adjustment (pretty standard on most kits)
- Can't switch the device on/off
- System doesn't come with an extra pod (also a standard)
- Short charging cable
- 0.5A charging
- Leakage of pods
- Little to no flavour
- When not in use, a bit of flooding occurs

*The Pod and Coils:*
- Innovative quartz coi
- Coil Resistance : 1.3 ohm
- Pod capacity : 2ml
- Two fill ports

*Other Specifications :*
- Size : 88mm (H) x 48mm (W) x 12mm (L)
- Battery capacity : 370mah
- Output : 3.3 - 3.4v

*In Conclusion:*

You get a good variety of colours to choose from.

I don't like the tight draw on the pod and I really also don't like the fact that the pods leak even if the rubbers are pushed in completely. The other thing that I dislike is that you don't get a spare pod and you need to purchase that seperately. I also found that you don't get alot of flavour when using this device and I think this is because of the tight draw.

When the device is fully charged, depending on usage the battery life should last you about 4 days.




*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Chanelr



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Sorry for the delay guys.

*Juice Name:* Not Just Peachy
*Manufactured By:* No Throat Hit
*Flavour Profile:* A refreshing candy coated gum with a peachy center.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 2mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Nerd Factory for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label design is crisp and clean in a peachy colour, with the name, the flavour profile, etc. No warnings or any other information.

With the finger tasting test I got a good amount of menthol and light undertones of the gum that is mentioned in the flavour profile, but sadly not a lot of peach.

With inhale you get a semi-sweet taste of peach, tickling your taste buds with menthol. I think it is an absolutely stunning blend and the flavours don't overpower each other.

Upon exhale I found that the flavours are more similar to the sherbet you usually got in the little box with the straw. I don't experience too much menthol on exhale, but again no flavours overpower each other.

This is a definite ADV for me and I prefer the juice on the single coil RDA. It is also one of those flavours that doesn't have a lot of vapour production which makes it perfect for you to vape in a restaurant or bar without sending smoke signals.

Would I buy a bottle again? Yes.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chanelr



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 158757


Cant wait for this one, I like spearmint but every diy spearmint I tried, the juice taste a bit like parfume and eats any plastic in comes in contact with

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Cant wait for this one, I like spearmint but every diy spearmint I tried, the juice taste a bit like parfume and eats any plastic in comes in contact with


Review will be up tomorrow morning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Spearmint
*Manufactured By:* Esheli (Centurion Vapes)
*Flavour Profile:* Spearmint
*Packaging: *60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3, 6 and 12 mg
*PG/VG Ratio: *30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from @Esheli for review purposes. Review was done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is green and white, giving it that fresh eye catching look with mint leaves and gum. It also shows you all the necessary information required.

With the finger tasting test the flavour is absolutely spot on to a well known spearmint flavoured chewing gum. I also experienced little bit of a throat tickle.

Upon inhale you get a good amount of spearmint and the taste is still similar to the chewing gum that I mentioned above. No throat irritation with inhale.

With exhale you get the same amount of spearmint on your palate leaving you feeling refreshed.

Sadly, not a ADV for me personally. I like menthol or ice more than spearmint. But, I prefer this flavour in a tank than on the RDA's as it produces a bit more solid flavour.

Would I buy a bottle again? I don't think so.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Mommy's Boy Milktart
*Manufactured By:* Queensbury Rules
*Flavour Profile:* Sweet Milktart, cinnamon and a thick biscuit crust
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from @Pho3niX90 at The Vape Den for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is very eye catching with the logo big and bold, the juice name, a matching picture, ingredients, all other necessary information as well a good warning section.

With the finger tasting test I got a sweet taste of milktart, the biscuit and a fair amount of cinnamon. I did however experience a bit of a throat burn with this test.

With inhale I was completely shocked to find that the cinnamon comes through a lot more. Followed by the cinnamon, is the biscuit flavour and then finished off nicely with the milktart. The flavour are balanced well. The cinnamon comes out a bit more than the rest of the flavours, and I think this is why I like this juice so much because it breaks down the sweetness.

Upon exhale I found that the flavours leave your palate in reverse. First the milktart flavour bounces off your palate, followed by a bit of biscuit and then the cinnamon is last to follow.

As you all know by now, I am not a dessert lover in general or when it comes to vape juice, but this one is an exception.

This juice is more tasty for me personally on the single coil RDA.

Would I buy a bottle again? Definitely.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chanelr



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the review on the Queensberry Rules juice @Chanelr 

Am keen to hear your views on Paulies Guava Ice

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Guava Ice (Gold Line)
*Manufactured By:* Paulies (Cloud Flavour Labs)
* Flavour Profile:* A Tropical blend of guava juice with a hint of peach served with ice.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from @Rob Fisher for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is very elegantly designed in black, gold and white. All necesarry information is visible including the manufacturer details.

With the finger tasting test I got the taste of the peach, the sweet guava and a fair amount of ice.

With inhale my taste buds were totally blown away. This is the closest I have found a vape juice to come to the actual taste of the fruit. The taste is 100% identical with just the right amount of ice to finish it off. Perfect balance.

Upon exhale there is no difference in the taste or amount of flavour you get with inhale, and the balance is still spot on.

I however did not find find any traces of peach with inhale or exhale.

This juice is great on all my devices and I really can't pick a favourite. Another ADV added to my list.

Would I buy a bottle again? No doubt about it.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Vapessa

Great review on @Paulie 's Guava Ice. I love it, it's my favourite ADV at the moment. Thank you @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Vapessa said:


> Great review on @Paulie 's Guava Ice. I love it, it's my favourite ADV at the moment. Thank you @Chanelr


Thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Ice Cold Craft Oaked
*Manufactured By:* Sickboy 77 Eliquids
*Flavour Profile: *Ice cold Oaked barrel craft beer
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from @Sickboy77 for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

I want to start of by saying that I am a big fan of beer and only discovered craft beer around 2 years ago... So when I first saw Craft Oaked, I was sceptical with the hype that was going around and had to see for myself what the fuss was about. And boy o boy was I surprised.

The label is semi vintage with a wooden barrel background effect and the name stands out very boldly in black. All other necessary information is written in white.

With the finger tasting test I didn't get much of a beer taste, more like a tea/barrel sandelwood type of taste (you know typical wine drinker description) but it smells like a beer.

With inhale the flavour tickles your tastebuds like a true authentic ice cold craft beer. The taste is perfectly spot on with just the right amount of ice to give it the chilled effect.

Upon exhale there is no difference in the taste or amount of flavour you get with inhale, and the flavour is still spot on.

This juice is awesome for me personally on both the RDA's but just as good in the tank.

Love your beer but stuck at work? This one should be soothing without getting you into trouble.

Would I buy a bottle again? Absolutely.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Nailedit77

Thanks for taking the time to review Craft

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Sickboy77 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to review Craft


]
Wow Great Review @Chanelr as usual. Finally a Good Beer Vape. 
I actually had to read the review twice to make sure that I was infact seeing the right thing!
Will definetly look into this thanks to you @Chanelr and maybe a review or 2 in the Future!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Martin Narainsamy said:


> ]
> Wow Great Review @Chanelr as usual. Finally a Good Beer Vape.
> I actually had to read the review twice to make sure that I was infact seeing the right thing!
> Will definetly look into this thanks to you @Chanelr and maybe a review or 2 in the Future!


Thanks dude, I would send a bit but it's way toooo good to share

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Chanelr said:


> Thanks dude, I would send a bit but it's way toooo good to share


Ima see where and if I can get one because I have not seen this in any shop as yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Ima see where and if I can get one because I have not seen this in any shop as yet


I am sure @Sickboy77 would be able to assist with stockists

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

Sorry guys I have been extremely quiet, lots of things happening at the moment..

Some news 

Vape Addicts in conjunction with TVC - The Vaping Chanel.

Get all these local juices, Reviewed by myself, now at 10% off.

https://www.vapeaddicts.co.za/collections/tvc-sale

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

Time to get back on track after the last few hectic weeks

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Nutty Cuxtard
*Manufactured By:* Project X
*Flavour Profile:* A delicious sweet creamy custard with a Nutty undertone.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from @Pho3niX90 at The Vape Den for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is blue with Project X standing out very boldly, not hard to miss at all. You can also see the name of flavour clearly. Then we also have visible the ingredients, nicotine level and a warning sign.

With the finger tasting test I get the sweet creamy-ish custard, followed by a fair amount of nuts. No throat irritation which is a really good start.

With inhale I only got the taste of nutty biscuits followed by a light undertone of custard. I really expected a lot more custard to come through.

Upon exhale I found that the creamy custard is a little bit more vibrant on your palate but the biscuit taste is still very strong. I personally think the balance between the flavours is a bit off.

I can't choose a preference between the dual coil RDA, single coil RDA or the tank.

Would I buy a bottle again? Sadly no.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Please Note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr



Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 160273


Great, you making oxtail in slow cooker?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Chanelr

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Great, you making oxtail in slow cooker?


Lol no 
It's an ultrasonic cleaner.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Something a little bit out of the normal reviews. @Jean claude Vaaldamme still not making Oxtail in a slow cooker lol.

The Vivismoke Mini Ultra Sonic Cleaner was sent to me from @Pho3niX90 at The Vape Den for review purposes.

You can verify the product, but I could not find the option on the Vivismoke website. If you can find it I will give you my product code to use for the "Lotto Card" and maybe win something.






*Pros :*
- Light weight
- Super easy to use
- Battery operated
- 150ml water capacity
- Needs to run for as little as 3-5 minutes
- Moisture Proof
- Anti-corrosion PCB (more durable)

*Cons :*
- Little bit on the noisy side





It is so easy to use, you simply :

1. Add in a AA battery
2. Suction cups to secure no movement
3. Add in room temperature water
4. Add a piece of the cleaning material (dissolves in the water)
5. Add in your atomizers, o-rings, drip tips, glass,etc.
6. Close the unit
7. Switch it on for 3-5 minutes and watch the magic.

*In Conclusion:*

I absolutely love this little machine. I now use it everytime I rewick or do juice reviews with flavour that really stains. I also did the test to just remove the cotton and add the atomizer as is in the machine with the coil (I left it overnight to dry completely). I did the same test on a tank to see the cleaning effect on the glass (new coil added afterwards).

I have to confess I was skeptical at first but was shocked with the results. With the intensity of the vibration it cleans absolutely everything. For the low cost of the device, it truly is a great investment to make.

Just on a side note, do not switch this bad boy on when your husband or wife is sleeping lol.

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._

_Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Cool Island
*Manufactured By:* Drip 'n Go
*Flavour Profile:* A refreshing crushed watermelon Island cocktail topped with grapes and pomegranate.
*Packaging:* 150ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 3mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 25PG/75VG

This juice was sent to me from Hannes at Vapeboratories for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

This juice falls under the Cool Range from Drip 'n' Go. The design of the label is nicely designed with 'paint' dripping and a silhouette image of a mod being dripped. The logo is also standing out boldly. Flavour is visible along with all warning signs.

And for those who it matters, the initial amount of juice is 100ml but you get 50ml FREE so that gives you a whopping 150ml for the price of 100ml.

Initially for the life of me I could not put my finger on the flavour profile on any of the below tests, and had to turn to Vapeboratories after day 3 to find out exactly what I am dealing with.

With the finger tasting test I got a slightly sweet taste of not your average watermelon and a light undertone of grape, I could not really find traces of the pomegrante. I also experienced a slight throat irritation.

With inhale you will be greeted with a slightly sweet and cool watermelon, followed by a dash of grapes and pomegranate. I thought about it for a while and this watermelon taste is not the one that overpowers the other flavours.

Upon exhale I the amount of flavour is pretty much similar to inhale but the coolness leaves your palate first leaving you refreshed.

Sadly, the only thing I do not like is the bottles once again. Reason for this, you are not able to easy fill a tank with the wide spout and I think it was more designed for guys that use RDA's. So, it would be really great to bring it out in a 60ml easy dripper for the guys that prefer to use tanks as I believe no one should miss out on this flavour.

Would I buy a bottle again? Yes.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coilart Dpro 133 with Dpro RDA (dual coil)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single coil)_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Up next, collaboration review between myself and Pursuit of more on this fabulous Madagascar juice from Nomadic Elixirs

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

The time has arrived for this very special collaboration review between The Vaping Chanel and Pursuit of More.

*Juice Name:* Madagascar
*Manufactured By:* Nomadic Elixirs
*Flavour Profile:* Litchi and Lime Sorbet
*Packaging:* 100ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 2mg
*PG/VG Ratio: *30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Nomadic Elixirs for review purposes and to Pursuit of More for promotional purposes.

*Our Opinion and Tasting Experience*

This juice falls under the new range Summer Secrets only recently launched on 25 February. The design of the label is clean and summery which includes images of litchi, slices of lime and sorbet. There is also visible warning signs and all other information you might need.

*Finger Tasting Tests*

*TVC :* I experienced the lime flavour to be slightly coming out a bit more that the litchi, which I personally like alot. Followed by a good amount of coldness. No throat irritation.

*P.O.M :* Lime litchi sour and sweet mixed together in a brilliant combination

*Inhaling*

*TVC :* Found small traces of litchi with inhale, but a very powerful amount of lime blended nicely with the sorbet and coolness. The lime does overpower the litchi but I think this make this juice so much more special. This juice really puts me in the mood for an ice cold lime milkshake.

*P.O.M : *A tart lime inhale which is refreshing for the summer.

*Exhaling*

*TVC :* Right in the middle of nowhere the litchi flavour decides to make a surprise appearance on your palate, blended very well with the lime and sorbet. I have to say this is one of the few that the taste stays on your palate after a few minutes.

*P.O.M :* A sweet lichi exhale to finish off this great juice.

Overall, it is a perfect balance between sweet and sour, refreshing juice and keeps your taste buds wanting more. Summer is definitely only getting started now and this one should be on your list to try out.

*Would I buy a bottle again?
TVC : *No doubt about it.
*P.O.M :* I'd definitely buy again.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coilart Dpro 133 with Dpro RDA (dual coil)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single coil)
P.O.M : Smoant with Vgod tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

hi, long time

please send me a pic of your iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single coil)

would love to see it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

vicTor said:


> hi, long time
> 
> please send me a pic of your iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single coil)
> 
> would love to see it



That Citadel seems to be hiding just behind that W....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

@vicTor long time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* S.M.A.G on Ice
*Manufactured By:* Hyp Eliquids
*Flavour Profile:* Strawberry, Mango, Apple & Grape on Ice
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from @Pho3niX90 at The Vape Den for review purposes. This juice is available with or without ice. I am doing the review on the iced version as they are both the same flavours with one small difference.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label has quite a busy but has an artistic design with the name standing our clearly. We also have visible the ingredients, nicotine level and a warning sign.

With the finger tasting test I get a very strong but sweet taste of ice, blended with the sweetness of apple, grape, mango and a little bit of strawberry.

With inhale I got this is massive blast of ice first, followed by the sweet strawberry, refreshing mango and small hints of apple and grape. I think the flavours are mixed very well and none of the flavours overpowers each other.

Upon exhale the flavours are completely swopped around. First your palate is tickled by the sweetness and the icy blast just bounces off your tongue.

I can't choose a preference between the dual coil RDA, single coil RDA or the tank. For this tricky mix of fruit flavours, I personally feel they compliment each other rather well with or without the ice. Another ADV added to my list at a price to suite any pocket.

Would I buy a bottle again? Yes.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## vicTor

Chanelr said:


> @vicTor long time.
> 
> View attachment 161001



nifty !

thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

vicTor said:


> nifty !
> 
> thanks


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Up next on the list is Pixie Floss from @Sickboy77 ... Have you tried it?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ivc_mixer

Chanelr said:


> *Juice Name:* S.M.A.G on Ice



Thanks for the awesome review @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Pixie Floss
*Manufactured By:* Sickboy 77 Eliquids
*Flavour Profile:* Pink powder milk
*Packaging:* 60ml and 100ml Dripper Bottles
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This Valentines Edition juice was sent to me from @Sickboy77 for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label has a cute animation with hearts on with the juice name and all other relevant information you might need. Although you can't see the "Pixie" section very clearly, floss stands out a lot and this was only the Valentines Edition.

With the finger tasting test I got a sweet strawberry taste with an almost hidden taste of biscuit or cereal. I did however confirm it's not part of the flavour profile. Slight throat irritation experienced.

With inhale I got a sweet taste of strawberry, which is a bit more similar to the flavour profile but I still experienced a little bit of biscuit. What I really like is that the flavour is not oversweet.

Upon exhale I am happy to report I found no traces of biscuit taste on my palate only the sweet strawberry powder taste which is a lot more spot on to the flavour profile.

This juice is awesome for me personally on the single RDA. It doesn't have massive massive clouds but they are quiet dense. This put me so much in the mood for strawberry milkshake, that I went and bought it.

Would I buy a bottle again? I'm not sure.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Chanelr said:


> *Juice Name:* Pixie Floss
> *Manufactured By:* Sickboy 77 Eliquids
> *Flavour Profile:* Pink powder milk
> *Packaging:* 60ml and 100ml Dripper Bottles
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG
> 
> This Valentines Edition juice was sent to me from @Sickboy77 for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> The label has a cute animation with hearts on with the juice name and all other relevant information you might need. Although you can't see the "Pixie" section very clearly, floss stands out a lot and this was only the Valentines Edition.
> 
> With the finger tasting test I got a sweet strawberry taste with an almost hidden taste of biscuit or cereal. I did however confirm it's not part of the flavour profile. Slight throat irritation experienced.
> 
> With inhale I got a sweet taste of strawberry, which is a bit more similar to the flavour profile but I still experienced a little bit of biscuit. What I really like is that the flavour is not oversweet.
> 
> Upon exhale I am happy to report I found no traces of biscuit taste on my palate only the sweet strawberry powder taste which is a lot more spot on to the flavour profile.
> 
> This juice is awesome for me personally on the single RDA. It doesn't have massive massive clouds but they are quiet dense. This put me so much in the mood for strawberry milkshake, that I went and bought it.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? I'm not sure.
> 
> View attachment 161092
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
> iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
> Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._


Thanks for the review

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Sickboy77 said:


> Thanks for the review


Always a pleasure

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapessa

Chanelr said:


> The time has arrived for this very special collaboration review between The Vaping Chanel and Pursuit of More.
> 
> *Juice Name:* Madagascar
> *Manufactured By:* Nomadic Elixirs
> *Flavour Profile:* Litchi and Lime Sorbet
> *Packaging:* 100ml Dripper Bottle
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 2mg
> *PG/VG Ratio: *30PG/70VG
> 
> This juice was sent to me from Nomadic Elixirs for review purposes and to Pursuit of More for promotional purposes.
> 
> *Our Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> This juice falls under the new range Summer Secrets only recently launched on 25 February. The design of the label is clean and summery which includes images of litchi, slices of lime and sorbet. There is also visible warning signs and all other information you might need.
> 
> *Finger Tasting Tests*
> 
> *TVC :* I experienced the lime flavour to be slightly coming out a bit more that the litchi, which I personally like alot. Followed by a good amount of coldness. No throat irritation.
> 
> *P.O.M :* Lime litchi sour and sweet mixed together in a brilliant combination
> 
> *Inhaling*
> 
> *TVC :* Found small traces of litchi with inhale, but a very powerful amount of lime blended nicely with the sorbet and coolness. The lime does overpower the litchi but I think this make this juice so much more special. This juice really puts me in the mood for an ice cold lime milkshake.
> 
> *P.O.M : *A tart lime inhale which is refreshing for the summer.
> 
> *Exhaling*
> 
> *TVC :* Right in the middle of nowhere the litchi flavour decides to make a surprise appearance on your palate, blended very well with the lime and sorbet. I have to say this is one of the few that the taste stays on your palate after a few minutes.
> 
> *P.O.M :* A sweet lichi exhale to finish off this great juice.
> 
> Overall, it is a perfect balance between sweet and sour, refreshing juice and keeps your taste buds wanting more. Summer is definitely only getting started now and this one should be on your list to try out.
> 
> *Would I buy a bottle again?
> TVC : *No doubt about it.
> *P.O.M :* I'd definitely buy again.
> 
> View attachment 160893
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _Coilart Dpro 133 with Dpro RDA (dual coil)
> iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single coil)
> P.O.M : Smoant with Vgod tank_
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._



This sounds absolutely Amazing...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Vapessa said:


> This sounds absolutely Amazing...


You have to try it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chanelr

Something a little bit out of the normal review again.

This Anti-Theft Vape Bag was sent to me from Vape King Head Office for review purposes.

This awesome design was proudly done by Sharri.




*Pros :*
- Multiple slots for your vape devices, accesories and liquids
- 2 Way Strap system (Wear as a sling bag or backpack)
- Anti-theft zip system
- Adjustable strap
- Hidden back pocket for valuables
- Power bank capabilities with an integrated USB Port
- Front, Bottom and Sides are water resistant
- 4 Colours available

*Cons :*
- For me personally it's a little bit on the small side to carry everything around that I would like to.
- Some of the slots don't have a meaningful use (personal opinion)

*In Conclusion:*

It's a nice bag if you carry around minimal products, and your personal items are kept safe (although my wallet does not fit in the compartment). I like that you can also use a powerbank with the integrated USB Port. I also like the fact that you have 4 colours to choose from when picking a bag, I obviously went for the pink so that no one will ask me for it.

Some might ask how the lock system works, below is an explanation.

The bag doesn’t actually lock, the way the anti-theft system works is that the zips are hidden under the top layer and sides (You will see the fabric goes over the zip) this makes it impossible for someone to open the bag when it is attached to your body as the zips are basically hidden directly behind your back and if someone were to try and open the bag then you would immediately feel it so they would have to physically touch you to be able to get into the bag. The fabric is also cut resistant so they would not be able to slice the bag open.




*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._

_Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the review of the bag @Chanelr 
Useful info

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

Silver said:


> Thanks for the review of the bag @Chanelr
> Useful info


Thanks for the feedback

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Jelly Monster
*Manufactured By:* Wiener Vape co
*Flavour Profile:* Red Jelly
*Packaging:* 60ml and 100ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from @Pho3niX90 from the Vape Den for review purposes. This review is done on the 0mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label for me is quite cute. With the name visible, a little monster, nicotine strength level, flavour profile and visible warning sign.

With the finger tasting test I got a sweet taste of a red jelly and it is very similar to sticking your finger in a pack a jelly powder and eating it.

With inhale I got the sweet taste of raspberry jelly (for me personally it's the taste I get) and what I really like is that it is not too sweet, and the amount of jelly that you taste is just enough to tickle your taste buds.

Upon exhale it is one of those juices that the inhale and exhale taste is identical on your palate.

I prefer the juice on the dual coil RDA.

Would I buy a bottle again? I might.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Chanelr

It's been a while since I did a review on Nic Salts, hut I finally have a device that I am happy to base my reviews on.

*Juice Name:* Ahoy! (Salts)
*Manufactured By:* Nomadic Elixirs
*Flavour Profile:* A cool, citrus infused Pink Lemonade.
*Packaging:* 18ml easy dripper bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 20 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 50PG/50VG

These Salts were sent to me by Nomadic Elixirs for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The Nautical Series Salts and MTL was launched on the 1st of December 2018. Now Ahoy! made my top 5 selections for Vapers Publication Issue 1 and I was so excited when I heard this flavour is launching for pod devices.

I absolutely love the nautical design on the label. It has all the necessary information on. I would just maybe suggest increasing the flavour name itself a bit and the flavour description.

Those of you who still haven’t noticed on the sides of the ship wheel there are two abbreviations: NM and MP. Which stands for the creator’s aka Naeem Moolla and Moosong Park.

With the finger tasting test there is a very sweet citrus ice lemonade flavour. I really would not advise tasting the liquid too much.

Upon inhale you will be greeted with a nice lemonade flavour, with a little citrus and the unknown red fruit that is mentioned. I still don't know what fruit it is. It’s not too sweet and no sourness with the added citrus.

With exhale a refreshing cool lemonade flavour and fresh citrus taste that is left on your palate. Leaving you wanting more, excellent balance between the flavours.

Will I buy a bottle again? Yes and yes.




*Device Used:*
_Renova Zero Pod
Geekvape Flint_

*Please note :*
_These products are specifically designed for use in pod base devices only. Please do not use Nic Salt e-liquid in your RTA's, RDA's, RDTA's or Sub-Ohm Tanks.

This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._

_Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Apple Mist
*Manufactured By:* Avacare Vapes
*Flavour Profile:* Taste of a crisp and icy cool mouthful of granny smith apple.
*Packaging:* 120ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0 and 3mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 25PG/75VG

This juice was sent to me from Avacare Vape for review purposes. This review was done on the 3mg. This juice falls under the Exoctica Range Sequel 2.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label of the bottle is dark with green sides, with the name big and bold, along with the flavour on the side. It also shows the ingredients and a proper warning sign.

With the finger tasting test I get a light sweet crispy taste of apples, then a rather odd taste and then a fair amount of ice.

With inhale I did not experience any taste of apple, purely just a delicious amount of ice on my palate.

Upon exhale I found that the crispy apple taste comes through alot on your palate and is not too sweet, which I personally prefer. With exhale the apple and ice is blended very well.

I prefer this flavour in the tank, but for massive clouds on the RDA.

Would I buy a bottle again? I'm not sure..




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Collaboration review time between The Vaping Chanel and Richardt.

*Juice Name:* Sunset Mojito
*Manufactured By*: Vape Dinner Lady
*Flavour Profile:* Mint, lemon and more in this classic cocktail.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0,3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Dinner Lady South Africa for review purposes and to Richardt for promotional purposes.

*Our Opinion and Tasting Experience*

This juice falls under the Summer Holiday, Limited Edition range. The design of the label is green and summery which includes mint leaves and lime. Just by staring at it for a few minutes will put anyone in the mood to take a vacation and sip on some Mojitos. There is also a big warning sign and all other information you might need.

*Finger Tasting Tests*

TVC : I got the sweet sour taste of lime and a slight tickle of the mint. It does leave a little bitterness on your tongue and then the bitterness changes to mintiness.

Richardt : Sweet initial taste with hints of mint, then the after taste is a strong lime, with a slight bitter taste.

*Inhaling*

TVC : Upon inhale I did not find much traces of the mint 'leaves' itself, but I did find that the cool lime taste comes through strongly. Not too sweet and not too sour, perfect spot in between.

Richardt : Smooth mint taste, easy on the throat and cooling.

*Exhaling*

TVC : With the exhale the lime subsides a bit and the mint comes through alot more, I also find if you exhale through your nose the mint taste is very silimar to eat of piece of mint leave.

Richardt : Strong lime taste, leaving a delightful tingle on the tongue, slightly harsh on the throat.

Overall, it is a perfect balance between sweet and sour. Amazing strong complexity of flavour that is well balanced, and any lime lovers dream.

*Would I buy a bottle again?*
TVC : I believe so.
Richardt : Yes.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coilart Dpro 133 with Dpro RDA (dual coil)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single coil)
Richardt : Voopoo drag and hellvape drop dead. _

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Ice Cold Craft
*Manufactured By:* Sickboy 77 Eliquids
*Flavour Profile:* Ice cold apple & lychee craft beer.
*Packaging: *60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from @Sickboy77 for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label has the background of some beer which is a cartoony effect and the name stands out very boldly in black. All other necessary information is written in white.

With the finger tasting test I get a semi sweet/sour taste of apple and lychee, followed by a fair amount of beer flavour.

With inhale I found that the lychee and apple hits a sweet spot, followed by the taste of craft beer and a light coolness. I don't think the flavours overpower each other and they compliment each other rather well.

Upon exhale I really did not taste a lot of apple, but the sweet lychee, craft and ice feeling bounces off your palate. Again, not too sweet.

I can't choose a preference between the dual coil RDA, single coil RDA or the tank.

Would I buy a bottle again? I'm sure I will.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._

_Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Nailedit77

Chanelr said:


> *Juice Name:* Ice Cold Craft
> *Manufactured By:* Sickboy 77 Eliquids
> *Flavour Profile:* Ice cold apple & lychee craft beer.
> *Packaging: *60ml Dripper Bottle
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG
> 
> This juice was sent to me from @Sickboy77 for review purposes.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> The label has the background of some beer which is a cartoony effect and the name stands out very boldly in black. All other necessary information is written in white.
> 
> With the finger tasting test I get a semi sweet/sour taste of apple and lychee, followed by a fair amount of beer flavour.
> 
> With inhale I found that the lychee and apple hits a sweet spot, followed by the taste of craft beer and a light coolness. I don't think the flavours overpower each other and they compliment each other rather well.
> 
> Upon exhale I really did not taste a lot of apple, but the sweet lychee, craft and ice feeling bounces off your palate. Again, not too sweet.
> 
> I can't choose a preference between the dual coil RDA, single coil RDA or the tank.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? I'm sure I will.
> 
> View attachment 162357
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
> iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
> Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._
> 
> _Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._


Thanks for the great review, glad the juice hit the spot

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

Sickboy77 said:


> Thanks for the great review, glad the juice hit the spot


Thank you for bringing these craft flavours into my life

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

Something a bit different on the wicks tonight.
Good Boy is Wiener Vape Co's take on the original RY4 ejuice. ... The RY4 ejuice usually consists of 3 major flavors: Tobacco, Vanilla and Caramel.

Have you tried it?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Good Boy
*Manufactured By:* Wiener Vape co
*Flavour Profile: *Tobacco, Vanilla and Caramel.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 25PG/75VG

This juice was sent to me from @Pho3niX90 at the Vape Den for review purposes. This review is done on the 0mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label for me is quite cute. With the name visible, a little doggie, nicotine strength level, flavour profile and visible warning sign. The label is also black and gold, which makes it stand out rather well.

"RY4 is your reward, treat yourself with this great all day vape that never gets old."

With the finger tasting test I get a sweet but authentic taste of tobacco, followed by a fair amount of caramel and I only get a hit of vanilla.

With inhale I got the hints of vanilla on my palate blended with the sweet caramel and topped off with the rich tobacco flavour.

Upon exhale it is one of those juices that go in reverse, first the tobacco flavour rolls off your palate followed by the sweet caramel. I did not find much of the vanilla present on exhale, I did however find a taste similar to honey.

I prefer the juice the mesh coil disposable tank, but for me personally it's sadly not an ADV. I love the tobacco flavour, but it's a little bit on the sweet side.

Would I buy a bottle again? I don't think so.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Available for purchase here:*
https://www.thevapeden.co.za/a/s/products/wiener-vape-good-boy-60ml

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

If I may ask @Chanelr , how long do you generally vape a juice for before writing the review?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Silver said:


> If I may ask @Chanelr , how long do you generally vape a juice for before writing the review?


Sure you may ask.
3 days

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA

I love good boy!! Nice reviews!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

StompieZA said:


> I love good boy!! Nice reviews!


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Chanelr said:


> Sure you may ask.
> 3 days



Thank you. 

The reason I asked is because I have found for myself that my view of a juice often changes after a while. First vape versus first day or two versus a week or two later can be quite different. There are some juices I didn't like much initially and after a few days I grew to enjoy them a lot. And vice versa.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Chanelr

Silver said:


> Thank you.
> 
> The reason I asked is because I have found for myself that my view of a juice often changes after a while. First vape versus first day or two versus a week or two later can be quite different. There are some juices I didn't like much initially and after a few days I grew to enjoy them a lot. And vice versa.


No problem at all.
Yeah I tend to agree with you, but with the amount I need to do I sadly don't have weeks  I also think I won't be able to make up my mind lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Chanelr said:


> No problem at all.
> Yeah I tend to agree with you, but with the amount I need to do I sadly don't have weeks  I also think I won't be able to make up my mind lol



Agreed 
And you certainly do a lot of juice reviews!

I think your 3 days is enough to get a good feeling for a juice though.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Chanelr said:


> Something a little bit out of the normal review again.
> 
> This Anti-Theft Vape Bag was sent to me from Vape King Head Office for review purposes.
> 
> This awesome design was proudly done by Sharri.
> 
> View attachment 161175
> 
> 
> *Pros :*
> - Multiple slots for your vape devices, accesories and liquids
> - 2 Way Strap system (Wear as a sling bag or backpack)
> - Anti-theft zip system
> - Adjustable strap
> - Hidden back pocket for valuables
> - Power bank capabilities with an integrated USB Port
> - Front, Bottom and Sides are water resistant
> - 4 Colours available
> 
> *Cons :*
> - For me personally it's a little bit on the small side to carry everything around that I would like to.
> - Some of the slots don't have a meaningful use (personal opinion)
> 
> *In Conclusion:*
> 
> It's a nice bag if you carry around minimal products, and your personal items are kept safe (although my wallet does not fit in the compartment). I like that you can also use a powerbank with the integrated USB Port. I also like the fact that you have 4 colours to choose from when picking a bag, I obviously went for the pink so that no one will ask me for it.
> 
> Some might ask how the lock system works, below is an explanation.
> 
> The bag doesn’t actually lock, the way the anti-theft system works is that the zips are hidden under the top layer and sides (You will see the fabric goes over the zip) this makes it impossible for someone to open the bag when it is attached to your body as the zips are basically hidden directly behind your back and if someone were to try and open the bag then you would immediately feel it so they would have to physically touch you to be able to get into the bag. The fabric is also cut resistant so they would not be able to slice the bag open.
> 
> View attachment 161176
> 
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._
> 
> _Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._




Great review on this Vape Bag. I also agree that it is a bit on the smaller side. Id prefer there original Bag they had at Last Vapecon which was alot bigger for all the "Vape Stuff" 
Yes I am back in the land of the living.
I see you have been real busy ever since Iv been away. Cannot wait to get back there!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Chanelr said:


> *Juice Name:* Good Boy
> *Manufactured By:* Wiener Vape co
> *Flavour Profile: *Tobacco, Vanilla and Caramel.
> *Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 25PG/75VG
> 
> This juice was sent to me from @Pho3niX90 at the Vape Den for review purposes. This review is done on the 0mg.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> The label for me is quite cute. With the name visible, a little doggie, nicotine strength level, flavour profile and visible warning sign. The label is also black and gold, which makes it stand out rather well.
> 
> "RY4 is your reward, treat yourself with this great all day vape that never gets old."
> 
> With the finger tasting test I get a sweet but authentic taste of tobacco, followed by a fair amount of caramel and I only get a hit of vanilla.
> 
> With inhale I got the hints of vanilla on my palate blended with the sweet caramel and topped off with the rich tobacco flavour.
> 
> Upon exhale it is one of those juices that go in reverse, first the tobacco flavour rolls off your palate followed by the sweet caramel. I did not find much of the vanilla present on exhale, I did however find a taste similar to honey.
> 
> I prefer the juice the mesh coil disposable tank, but for me personally it's sadly not an ADV. I love the tobacco flavour, but it's a little bit on the sweet side.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? I don't think so.
> 
> View attachment 162537
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
> iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
> Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_
> 
> *Available for purchase here:*
> https://www.thevapeden.co.za/a/s/products/wiener-vape-good-boy-60ml
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._



Something I have to get!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Great review on this Vape Bag. I also agree that it is a bit on the smaller side. Id prefer there original Bag they had at Last Vapecon which was alot bigger for all the "Vape Stuff"
> Yes I am back in the land of the living.
> I see you have been real busy ever since Iv been away. Cannot wait to get back there!!!


Hey @Martin Narainsamy was beginning to wonder where you are hiding. Welcome back!  And thanks for the feedback as always
You know me, never sit still

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Finally up next for review is Asylum Hysteria - Tempting custard with a dash of vanilla from @Sickboy77

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Chanelr said:


> Hey @Martin Narainsamy was beginning to wonder where you are hiding. Welcome back!  And thanks for the feedback as always
> You know me, never sit still


Yup I see and a very well done and Congradulations to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Asylum Hysteria
*Manufactured By:* Sickboy 77 Eliquids
*Flavour Profile:* Tempting custard with a dash of vanilla.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from @Sickboy77 for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The Asylum Hysteria range was successfully launched on the 30th of March 2019.

The label I think is well designed and matches perfectly to the name Asylum (those who know it). The label also shows the full flavour description. Then we have visible the ingredients, nicotine level and a warning sign.

With the finger tasting test I there is a very sweet creamy taste of custard, followed by a little nip of vanilla and then sadly a slight throat burn.

With inhale I found that the flavour is not too sweet, which is a good start. I get little hints of custard, but more of the vanilla flavour is coming through.

Upon exhale I the vanilla is dampened a bit, which in turn gives the creamy custard a chance to come through more. It's not a super sweet flavour as you would expect from custard and vanilla. The balance between the flavours I feel is mixed rather well.

I prefer this flavour on the dual coil RDA. I'm not sure if I would classify this as a full ADV yet.

Would I buy a bottle again? It's possible.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Yup I see and a very well done and Congradulations to you.


On?


----------



## Chanelr

Up next Hawaiian Breeze from Ruff Beard Vapes

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

Chanelr said:


> Up next Hawaiian Breeze from Ruff Beard Vapes



Now this is one i have had so let's see how close our opinions as reviewers are.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

KZOR said:


> Now this is one i have had so let's see how close our opinions as reviewers are.


Would be interesting to see, but if you don't agree please say so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Hawaiian Breeze
*Manufactured By:* Ruff Beard
*Flavour Profile:* A Delicious Hawaiian mix of Mango, Pineapple and Guava.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 2 and 5mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from @Pho3niX90 at The Vape Den for review purposes. This review is done on the 2mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label has a nice hawaiian theme to it and is really colourful. Then we also have visible the ingredients, nicotine level and a warning sign.

With the finger tasting test I get a rather sourish taste of pineapple, with a bit of guava and a slight hint of mango.

With inhale I get the sweet taste of mango mixed with a bit of guava, I do not however taste a lot of pineapple. The balance between the flavours are great but would really like to taste a bit more pineapple.

Upon exhale I found that they pineapple comes through a little bit more than with inhale, and the blend of the mango and guava finishes off the flavour well on your palate. I would just like for the pineapple to come through just a tad more.

I prefer this flavour on the single coil RDA. Although it's not overly sweet, it's sadly just not an ADV for me personally.

Would I buy a bottle again? I might.




Available for purchase here:
https://www.thevapeden.co.za/products/ruff-beard-hawaiian-breeze-60ml

Devices/Setup Used :
Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank

Please note:
This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

_COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

@KZOR, how did I do?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Coming up next Hustlin' King - Wild Berries from Fantastic.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR

Chanelr said:


> @KZOR, how did I do?



Nothing wrong with your review because that is how you experienced that specific flavor.
I think i enjoyed it more than you though since i finished a 60ml in 3 days.  
Found it a very nice smooth and well blended fruit mix. Pineapple was a backup-singer but a very satisfying vape non-the-less.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

KZOR said:


> Nothing wrong with your review because that is how you experienced that specific flavor.
> I think i enjoyed it more than you though since i finished a 60ml in 3 days.
> Found it a very nice smooth and well blended fruit mix. Pineapple was a backup-singer but a very satisfying vape non-the-less.


Thanks for the feedback, always appreciated


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Hustlin' King
*Manufactured By: *Fantastic International
*Flavour Profile: *Wild Berries
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Vape Republic SA for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

This flavour falls under the Mixed Series range.

The label is a very colourful graffiti type of design with the logo, name and flavour profile visible. Then we also have the ingredients, nicotine level and a warning sign.

What I love about the mixed series, is that you get an extra bottle of Fantastic Freeze for custom cooling.

With the finger tasting test the flavour I am tasting is very similar to a mixed berry ice tea, with a good amount of ice already added to it. I do however find that the amount of sweetner leaves an odd taste in my mouth.

With inhale the flavour for me is still very similar to the taste of a mixed berry ice tea/cough syrup for some odd reason. The amount of ice is already pretty decent, and I was a bit too scared to add the extra freeze.

Upon exhale the flavour is one of those that really doesn't change much on exhale, which is excellent because it means the flavour is consistent.

I prefer this flavour in the tank. Although with the level of sweetness in this juice, it just doesn't pass as an ADV on my list.

Would I buy a bottle again? Don't think so.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

Up next for review Lemon Cheesecake from Null Juice

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905

Chanelr said:


> Up next for review Lemon Cheesecake from Null Juice
> 
> View attachment 163422


This juice is awesome!!!!!My wife cant get enough of the Milktart Milkshake,and basically 1:1 of the famous BK shake!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

Jp1905 said:


> This juice is awesome!!!!!My wife cant get enough of the Milktart Milkshake,and basically 1:1 of the famous BK shake!


Agreed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Lemon Cheesecake
*Manufactured By:* <Null/> Premium E-liquid.
*Flavour Profile:* A rich smooth and beautifully creamy lemon flavored dessert, with a perfect balance between sweet and sour.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 2mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from <Null/> Premium e-liquid for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

As a programmer, this juice spoke to me on a different level than others before even tasting it because it is familiar to my day-to-day job. Geek mode = ON.

The label is a black design with the logo and name in a yellow gold colour. With a little lemon with headphones and flavour profile visible. Then we also have the ingredients, nicotine level and a warning sign.

With the finger tasting test, you will find a sweet creamy lemon taste and a slight undertone of the crumble you will find in an actual cheesecake.

With inhale the first flavour that pops onto your palete is the sourish lemon flavour with the right amount of crumble.

Upon exhale the crumble flavour leaves your palate first and after that the lemon flavour that was first sour changes into this delicious sweet creamy lemon.

I haven't had cheesecake in quite some time as it is a very rich dessert, but from what I remember this flavour comes pretty close to the physical dessert.

I prefer this flavour in the single coil and this one will definitely pass as a semi ADV.

Would I buy a bottle again? I think so.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## StompieZA

Chanelr said:


> Up next for review Lemon Cheesecake from Null Juice
> 
> View attachment 163422



Now this is my style of juice, Lemon and bakery together! Lovit!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

This is one of the most underrated Juice Makers in SA! Brilliantly complex juices, I enjoy every single one in their range. Well done on the review @Chanelr , I couldn't agree more!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> This is one of the most underrated Juice Makers in SA! Brilliantly complex juices, I enjoy every single one in their range. Well done on the review @Chanelr , I couldn't agree more!


I absolutely agree 100%.
These juices are amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

StompieZA said:


> Now this is my style of juice, Lemon and bakery together! Lovit!


Actually one of few desserts that I can classify as an ADV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

@Vaper's Publication Issue 3 is offficially out.

Get it now, and see what top 5 juices I selected.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

Coming up next for review is the Psyclone Citadel 22mm RDA

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KZOR

Chanelr said:


> Actually one of few desserts that I can classify as an ADV


Now i will have to get myself a bottle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

KZOR said:


> Now i will have to get myself a bottle.


I am sure you will like it


----------



## Chanelr

The Psyclone Citadel 22mm RDA was sent to me from @Pho3niX90 at The Vape Den for review purposes.

The RDA has no visible branding, and the Psyclone logo is located right at the bottom of the RDA and for me it gives it that "clean" finish.

*Inside the box:*
- Spare Parts Kit (Spare O-Rings, Spare Set Screws, Squonk Plug Screw Tool)
- Citadel RDA
- Accessory Bag

*Pros :*
- Standard positive squonk pin and plug for dripping included
- Good quality post screws
- Over squonk protection
- Juice well is on par with most commercial RDA's
- Easy to build on build deck
- Good clean design lines
- Chamber reducer to enhance flavor and warmth
- Handles all flavour profiles really well (bakery, fruits, menthols)
- No extreme whistling noise

*Cons :*
- Airflow control adjustability
- Top cap gets really hot (chain vaping)
- Top cap doesn’t lock into place
- Requires the coil to sit low
- Once leads are snipped they are very close to the edge
- Post screw heads are a little bit small

*RDA Specifications:*
- 22mm Stainless Steel RDA
- Peek Insulators
- Black Delrin Drip Tip
- Unique Ultem Chamber Reducer To Enhance Flavor and Warmth
- Dual Sided Slotted Post with Large Flathead
- Securing Set Screws
- Hadaly Styled Airflow Angled Downward for
- Minimizing Leaks
- Integrated Squonk 510 pin (Plug Screw is Located in the Bottom of the Deck)
- Width: 2.50 (in)
- Height: 2.50 (in)
- Depth: 1.50 (in)

*Setup used by myself :*
- iJust 2 Mod
- Coilology Framed Staple Prebuilt Coils
* Longevity: 3.5 weeks daily usage.
* Resistance: 2-28/4-.3*.1/36 (0.3ohm)
- GeekVape - Feather Cotton or
- Swag Supreme Cotton




*Building The Deck :*
Although it is a single coil RDA, there are 4 post holes which are sliced into the ends of each post with an angle up to keep your coils in place while tightening down. Having 4 holes means you can wrap your coils either way and easily install the coils. I found it is best to install the coils belly down.

*In Conclusion:*
Yes the RDA is a little bit on the pricey side and some would consider this as "High-end", but it is a phenomenal piece to add to your vaping equipment.




*Available for purchase here :*
https://www.thevapeden.co.za/products/psyclone-citadel-22mm-rda

*Coilology Framed Staple Prebuilt Coils:*
https://www.thevapeden.co.za/products/coilology-framed-staple-prebuilt-coils
*
GeekVape - Feather Cotton:*
https://www.thevapeden.co.za/products/geek-vape-feather-cotton

*Swag Supreme Cotton:*
https://www.thevapeden.co.za/products/swag-supreme-cotton

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KZOR

If you give this a 5 then i'm sure the Hadaly will be around 5.3-5.5.  You got to try it if you have not.
Super 22mm for testing flavors.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

KZOR said:


> If you give this a 5 then i'm sure the Hadaly will be around 5.3-5.5.  You got to try it if you have not.
> Super 22mm for testing flavors.



I'm affraid where this device lost points the Hady won't do any better.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

Adephi said:


> I'm affraid where this device lost points the Hady won't do any better.


Not so sure ... i have both.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

KZOR said:


> If you give this a 5 then i'm sure the Hadaly will be around 5.3-5.5.  You got to try it if you have not.
> Super 22mm for testing flavors.


Sounds interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Nice review of the Citadel RDA @Chanelr. More of a spec and show review than a vape review for me, would want to know more about how it vapes, maybe with different juice profiles, what shines and what doesn’t or it really excels with this.a little more info on testing different coil build (Exotic vs Round Wire), which was “best build” or recommended build/wattage in your opinion etc. With hardware I feel it’s important for a reviewer to give me insight into a devices performance that is not easily picked up by reading off the manufactures tech specs. 

This extra info can be bullet points, no need to waffle on as your reviews are written, not spoke. The info is there, just needed a little more. Job well done as always.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chanelr

CaliGuy said:


> Nice review of the Citadel RDA @Chanelr. More of a spec and show review than a vape review for me, would want to know more about how it vapes, maybe with different juice profiles, what shines and what doesn’t or it really excels with this.a little more info on testing different coil build (Exotic vs Round Wire), which was “best build” or recommended build/wattage in your opinion etc. With hardware I feel it’s important for a reviewer to give me insight into a devices performance that is not easily picked up by reading off the manufactures tech specs.
> 
> This extra info can be bullet points, no need to waffle on as your reviews are written, not spoke. The info is there, just needed a little more. Job well done as always.


Many thanks for the feedback.
Will keep it in mind for the next one.

This RDA performs well on all juices as I use it for most of my juice reviews

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Up next is Choco-Nut Charm from Avacare Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Choco-Nut Charm
*Manufactured By:* Avacare Vape
*Flavour Profile:* Smooth dark chocolate and hazelnut blend.
*Packaging:* 120ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0 and 3mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 25PG/75VG

This juice was sent to me from Avacare Vape for review purposes. This review was done on the 3mg. This juice falls under the Exoctica Range Sequel 2.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label of the bottle is dark with brown on the sides, with the name big and bold, along with the flavour on the side. It also shows the ingredients and a proper warning sign.

With the finger tasting test I got a rather odd taste of chocolate mixed with the hazelnut. It's not a sweet tasting chocolate but also not the usual taste of dark chocolate.

With inhale I did not get any taste of chocolate or hazelhut. It is still a very funny taste I am experiencing and can not really put my finger on it.

Upon exhale I get a little glipse of the hazelnut and dark chocolate, but is it really not what I was expecting after I saw the name and did the finger tasting test.

Would I buy a bottle again? Sadly no.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Chanelr said:


> *Juice Name:* Choco-Nut Charm
> *Manufactured By:* Avacare Vape
> *Flavour Profile:* Smooth dark chocolate and hazelnut blend.
> *Packaging:* 120ml Dripper Bottle
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0 and 3mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 25PG/75VG
> 
> This juice was sent to me from Avacare Vape for review purposes. This review was done on the 3mg. This juice falls under the Exoctica Range Sequel 2.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> The label of the bottle is dark with brown on the sides, with the name big and bold, along with the flavour on the side. It also shows the ingredients and a proper warning sign.
> 
> With the finger tasting test I got a rather odd taste of chocolate mixed with the hazelnut. It's not a sweet tasting chocolate but also not the usual taste of dark chocolate.
> 
> With inhale I did not get any taste of chocolate or hazelhut. It is still a very funny taste I am experiencing and can not really put my finger on it.
> 
> Upon exhale I get a little glipse of the hazelnut and dark chocolate, but is it really not what I was expecting after I saw the name and did the finger tasting test.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? Sadly no.
> 
> View attachment 163865
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
> iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
> Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._



agree, not their best flavour. This range seems to be a hit and a miss, some flavours are really good and some just miss the mark completely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> agree, not their best flavour. This range seems to be a hit and a miss, some flavours are really good and some just miss the mark completely


Sad but true...


----------



## Chanelr

Up next another collaboration review on Nomadic Elixirs Kraken Salts

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Collaboration review time between The Vaping Chanel and Persuade Me Now.

*Juice Name:* Kraken (Salts)
*Manufactured By:* Nomadic Elixirs
*Flavour Profile:* Green Energy Elixer.
*Packaging:* 18ml easy dripper bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 20 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 50PG/50VG

These Salts were sent to me by Nomadic Elixirs for review purposes and to Persuade Me Now for promotional purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The Nautical Series Salts and MTL was launched on the 1st of December 2018.

*Finger Tasting Tests
TVC :* I get a very sharp taste of the green energy and it has a slight throat burn.

*P.M.N. :* Definitely a sweet energy drink flavour.

*Inhaling
TVC : *With inhale I found the taste to be quite similar to the green energy drink and the taste is identical to the vape juice.

*P.M.N. :* Tastes just like my favorite energy drink.

*Exhaling
TVC :* Upon exhale I find the flavour to be semi-sweet and the same as on inhale. I think the flavour is balanced pretty well. Obviously, as mentioned in previous reviews you can't put exactly all the elements in a vape juice/nic salts, but the flavour comes pretty close.

*P.M.N. :* Sweetness and still energy drink flavour and has me wanting more. This is one of my favorite flavours to use as a salt and is my top 5 as a normal juice too!! I was ecstatic to have a salt nic and mtl flavour in my top 5 favourite juice!!

*Would I buy a bottle again?
TVC :* I don't think so
*P.M.N. : *Take my money.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Geekvape Fint
Renova Zero
P.M.N : Vandy Vake Berserker_

*Please note:*
_These products are specifically designed for use in pod base devices only. Please do not use Nic Salt e-liquid in your RTA's, RDA's, RDTA's or Sub-Ohm Tanks.

This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Coming up next the scrumptious Strawberry Macaroon from Vape Dinner Lady

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Strawberry Macaroon
*Manufactured By:* Vape Dinner Lady
*Flavour Profile:* A combination of creamy almond coconut macaroons topped with a delicious serving of fresh strawberries.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0,3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Vape Dinner Lady for review purposes and this review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*


This juice falls under the Special Edition range. The design of the label is pink, white and silver. There is also a big warning sign and all other information you might need.

With the finger tasting test I get a sweet strawberry taste, blended with almond.The flavour is very strong, which results in a throat irritation.

Upon inhale the creamy almond coconut mimics into a taste similar to a biscuit flavour and it is blended with a taste of fresh strawberries. It finds a good middle ground between over-sweet and not sweet enough.

With the exhale the flavour stays exactly the same which is really what I am looking for in the perfect juice. I personally think with this type of mix it can get a bit tricky to blend the flavours together perfectly.

This flavour is stunning on the dual coil RDA and just passes my semi-ADV mark.

Would I buy a bottle again? What do you guys think?




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coilart Dpro 133 with Dpro RDA (dual coil)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single coil)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Bulldog

Yes you would

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

A BIG YES you will buy it again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

@Bulldog and @MrGSmokeFree you know me too well

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr

Next review Fresh Bubble Tea from @Twisp

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Fresh Bubble Tea
*Manufactured By:* Orange by Twisp
*Flavour Profile:* Chilled bubble tea with kiwi, peach and mango.
*Packaging:* 50ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 3mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 25PG/75VG

This juice was sent to me from @Twisp for review purposes. 

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The juice comes packaged in a nifty box with the name, flavour profile and all othrt necessary details on. The label on the bottle itself just has the name and necessary warning signs on. The colour code for this flavour is turquoise.

With the finger tasting test I first get the bubble tea taste (though a bit plasticy), followed by the mango, little bit of the peach and a proper amount of ice.

Upon inhale the fruity flavours dance on your palate. Your first get a taste of the mango, then the peach and them a bit of the kiwi and bubble tea followed by the iciness.

With exhale I don't get much of the fruit flavours, just a bit of the kiwi, tea and the ice.

This juice sure does leave you feeling refreshed, and if you have a bit of a cough the ice will help with that a bit.

Would I buy a bottle again? I believe so.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Twisp S-Mod with the Tyko tank.
***Review coming soon***
The Twisp flavours are recommended to be used with Orange by Twisp devices only. _

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

Up next for review Kiwi Litchi from Hyp Eliquids

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Kiwi Litchi
*Manufactured By:* Hyp Eliquids
*Flavour Profile:* Kiwi Litchi
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from @Pho3niX90 at The Vape Den for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is quite busy but has an artistic design with the name standing our clearly. We also have visible the ingredients, nicotine level and a warning sign.

With the finger tasting test I get the sweet taste of both the kiwi and the litchi, but I get a slight throat burn. It reminds me of those small boxes of fruit juices that you usually got in your lunch box for school.

With inhale I get the juicy taste of the sweet litchi, with a light glipse of the kiwi. The flavour is not oversweet, but I still get a bit of a throat irritation.

Upon exhale the kiwi comes a bit out more to play on your palate and finishes off the litchi very well. Though it is a simple blend of flavours, they compliment each other well.

I think the flavour is best on the dual coil, but it's not an ADV for me even if it a fruit flavour, but it's a great fruit flavour with a price to fit any pocket.

Would I buy a bottle again? I'm not sure.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Available for purchase here :*
https://www.thevapeden.co.za/products/hyp-kiwi-litchi-60ml

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 164424
> 
> 
> *Juice Name:* Kiwi Litchi
> *Manufactured By:* Hyp Eliquids
> *Flavour Profile:* Kiwi Litchi
> *Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG
> 
> This juice was sent to me from @Pho3niX90 at The Vape Den for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> The label is quite busy but has an artistic design with the name standing our clearly. We also have visible the ingredients, nicotine level and a warning sign.
> 
> With the finger tasting test I get the sweet taste of both the kiwi and the litchi, but I get a slight throat burn. It reminds me of those small boxes of fruit juices that you usually got in your lunch box for school.
> 
> With inhale I get the juicy taste of the sweet litchi, with a light glipse of the kiwi. The flavour is not oversweet, but I still get a bit of a throat irritation.
> 
> Upon exhale the kiwi comes a bit out more to play on your palate and finishes off the litchi very well. Though it is a simple blend of flavours, they compliment each other well.
> 
> I think the flavour is best on the dual coil, but it's not an ADV for me even if it a fruit flavour, but it's a great fruit flavour with a price to fit any pocket.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? I'm not sure.
> 
> View attachment 164425
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
> iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
> Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_
> 
> *Available for purchase here :*
> https://www.thevapeden.co.za/products/hyp-kiwi-litchi-60ml
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.
> 
> COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_


I have this in the 25mg Nic Salts version and I enjoy this quite a lot personally

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I have this in the 25mg Nic Salts version and I enjoy this quite a lot personally



You know my answer

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Creating this thread for @Chanelr - so we can just re-adjust it slightly - such that her post is the first post, which she can then edit to make an index.

(In the original thread, her post was the fourth post - the thread was created and announced by Rob Fisher)

It makes sense for her that her index appears on the first post of the thread.

Kudos to you @Chanelr for all your reviews - and for the upcoming index, which I think will add value to readers.

Once the posts have been moved into this thread, the first three posts that were in the original thread (by @Rob Fisher who created the thread , @Rafique and @Stosta) will disappear. They were just short posts congratulating Chanel on the new thread.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Silver said:


> Creating this thread for @Chanelr - so we can just re-adjust it slightly - such that her post is the first post, which she can then edit to make an index.
> 
> (In the original thread, her post was the fourth post - the thread was created and announced by Rob Fisher)
> 
> It makes sense for her that her index appears on the first post of the thread.
> 
> Kudos to you @Chanelr for all your reviews - and for the upcoming index, which I think will add value to readers.
> 
> Once the posts have been moved into this thread, the first three posts that were in the original thread (by @Rob Fisher who created the thread , @Rafique and @Stosta) will disappear. They were just short posts congratulating Chanel on the new thread.


Thank you so so much for the assistance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Next for review is Sierra from Northern Craft Vapes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Sierra
*Manufactured By:* Northern Craft Vapes
*Flavour Profile:* Apple Candy soda on Ice! 
*Packaging:* 30ml easy dripper bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 15 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 40% PG and 60% VG

These Nic Salts were sent to me by Northern Craft Vapes for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is green with the name standing out a lot, the flavour profile and all other necessary information you might need.

With the finger tasting test, you will find that the flavour is a crispy sweet apple with just the right amount of ice. The taste is very similar to the apple fizzy drinks you get.

Upon inhale the flavour is still the sweet delicious crispy apple taste with an amazing level of ice.

With exhaling I am so glad that the flavour is the same to inhale. Not too sweet and has a good blend between the apple and level of ice.

Will I buy a bottle again? Yes.




*Please note :*
_These products are specifically designed for use in pod base devices only. Please do not use Nic Salt e-liquid in your RTA's, RDA's, RDTA's or Sub-Ohm Tanks.

This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Next I am looking at the iJoy Mystique Mesh Disposable Tank

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

The iJoy Mystique disposable tanks were given to me as a birthday present from @Martin Narainsamy , and I would like to do the review on them as I could not find a sufficient amount of reviews on them.

*Inside the box :*
- 3 disposable tanks
- 3 refill port silicone plugs
- User manual

*Features and Specs :*
- Disposable Design
- Dimensions: 1-3/4" x 15/16" (Including Drip Tip and Threads)
- Diameter: 24mm
- 510 Threaded
- Tank Capacity: 3.0ml
- Top Fill Design with Silicone Fill Plug
- Transparent Design
- Leak Resistant Design
- Bottom Dual Airflow Slots
- Adjustable Airflow Control Valve
- Utilizes Mystique Mesh Coil 0.15ohm Atomizer Head (40 - 70W)

*Pros :*
- Adjustable bottom dual airflow
- Works well with all flavour profiles
- Easy and convenient to use
- Affordable

*Cons :*
- Experienced leakage
- Can't prime the coil properly
- Loud airflow




*In Conclusion:*
Once I got past the irritating whistle...
I like the idea of the disposable tank and at the price (same cost more or less to replace a coil) it is affordable. If the coil is burnt you just chuck it away and put on a new one.

I found that the mesh works best for dessert flavours, but it just makes all flavours is general 'pop' a lot more and the vapour production you get from it is pretty good. I use one tank in a time period of 7-14 days (all day use).

Like anything else when it comes to nature, I would just really like to encourage people who use this to dispose of this correctly so that poor animals can't get hold of it and hurt themselves. Most probably far fetched but I think environmental aspects should really also be considered.




Here are a few shops that stock this :
Vape King
https://www.vapeking.co.za/ijoy-mystique-mesh-disposable-tank-3-pack-clear.html

The Vape Industry
https://thevapeindustry.co.za/product/ijoy-mystique-mesh-disposable-tank-clear

Sir Vape
https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/ijoy-mystique-mesh-disposable-tank

Afri Vape
https://www.afrivape.co.za/ijoy-mystique-mesh-disposable-tank

Atomix Vapes
https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/products/ijoy-mystique-mesh-tank

Vape Junction
https://www.vapejunction.co.za/collections/atomizers/products/ijoy-mystique-mesh-disposable-tank

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Coming up next this evening is Juniper from @Oupa (Vapour Mountain)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Juniper
*Manufactured By:* Vapour Mountain
*Flavour Profile:* Gin & Pink Tonic
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 2 and 5mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Vapour Mountain (@Oupa) for review purposes. This review is done on the 2mg.
*
My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

Please note this this juice is 100% alcohol free.

The label is elegantly designed in white, with blue with reminds me of the labels you get on the 'high-class" gin bottles. It also has all the necessary information on.

With the finger tasting test I get a sweet but authentic gin taste with the pink tonic, and just the right amount of ice.

With inhale I got a proper amount of ice, and light undertones of the gin and tonic. Would love to get a little bit more of the flavour upon inhale, not that I mind the ice.

Upon exhale I was completely blow away, the gin and pink tonic just hits the right flavour spot on your palate and the ice finishes of the flavour nicely. I also this that the balance is spot on, with just the right amount of sweetness.

Although this flavour is on another level and absolutely amazing, it just missed the mark on the ADV.

Would I buy a bottle again? I know so.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coilart Dpro 133 with Dpro RDA (dual coil)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single coil)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Chanelr

Coming up next.
Blackout Ice from @Sickboy77

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Blackout Ice
*Manufactured By:* Sickboy 77 Eliquids
*Flavour Profile:* Perfectly ripened blackcurrants, infused with kiwi and lychee on ice.
*Packaging:* 60 and 100ml Dripper Bottle _(120ml coming soon)_
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from @Sickboy77 for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.
*
My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is a very straight forward design, black and white and blue wording. The label also shows the full flavour description. Then we have visible the ingredients, nicotine level and a warning sign.

With the finger tasting test I get the semi sweet blackcurrant, hints of the lychee and kiwi, and a strong taste of ice. But not the kind of ice that irritates your throat.

With inhale I was greeted with the kick of ice, with the sweet blackcurrant, light kiwi and at first the lychee mimicked a fizzy type of taste which I absolutely enjoy. I think in the different flavours it is blended rather well.

With exhale, the taste is mostly the same. Except for the ice leaving your palet last, leaving you feeling refreshed.

This flavour is great on all 3 setups for me personally, can't really pick a preference.

Would I buy a bottle again? I am actually not sure.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Vilaishima

Not to be nitpicky and I may be wrong but how can blackcurrants be infused with kiwi?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Vilaishima said:


> Not to be nitpicky and I may be wrong but how can blackcurrants be infused with kiwi?


When you blend the 2 flavours together perfectly

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 165004
> 
> *Juice Name:* Blackout Ice
> *Manufactured By:* Sickboy 77 Eliquids
> *Flavour Profile:* Perfectly ripened blackcurrants, infused with kiwi and lychee on ice.
> *Packaging:* 60 and 100ml Dripper Bottle _(120ml coming soon)_
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG
> 
> This juice was sent to me from @Sickboy77 for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.
> *
> My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> The label is a very straight forward design, black and white and blue wording. The label also shows the full flavour description. Then we have visible the ingredients, nicotine level and a warning sign.
> 
> With the finger tasting test I get the semi sweet blackcurrant, hints of the lychee and kiwi, and a strong taste of ice. But not the kind of ice that irritates your throat.
> 
> With inhale I was greeted with the kick of ice, with the sweet blackcurrant, light kiwi and at first the lychee mimicked a fizzy type of taste which I absolutely enjoy. I think in the different flavours it is blended rather well.
> 
> With exhale, the taste is mostly the same. Except for the ice leaving your palet last, leaving you feeling refreshed.
> 
> This flavour is great on all 3 setups for me personally, can't really pick a preference.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? I am actually not sure.
> 
> View attachment 165005
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
> iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
> Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.
> 
> COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_


Thanks for the great review

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Vilaishima said:


> Not to be nitpicky and I may be wrong but how can blackcurrants be infused with kiwi?


If you love fruity flavours, this one is a must have/must try

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Chanelr

Sickboy77 said:


> Thanks for the great review


Always a pleasure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Coming up next, the review that most of you have been waiting for...
Mango to the Max from Prime Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Like how some people love Red Pill, i love Juniper! i need drums full of this stuff!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

StompieZA said:


> Like how some people love Red Pill, i love Juniper! i need drums full of this stuff!


But I love Red Pill and Juniper

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Oupa

Thanks for taking the time to review Juniper! So glad you enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Oupa said:


> Thanks for taking the time to review Juniper! So glad you enjoy it!


Only a pleasure


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Chanelr said:


> Coming up next, the review that most of you have been waiting for...
> Mango to the Max from Prime Vape
> 
> View attachment 165054


I must have missed something somewhere. Never heard anyone bragging or asking about this juice or any Vape King juice.
Is is a old favourite for long time vapers?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I must have missed something somewhere. Never heard anyone bragging or asking about this juice or any Vape King juice.
> Is is a old favourite for long time vapers?


It's a recently launched flavour... My apologies. I copied my text from Instagram as I post there first in the mornings


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Mango to the Max
*Manufactured By:* Prime Eliquid
*Flavour Profile:* Sweet, fresh and exotic tropical ripe mango with some ice.
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3, 6, 12 and 18mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Prime for review purposes. Review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is very notable showing all relevant information with a cool little comic image of Max, the PG/VG ratio, the nicotine strength, the price, etc. You can also see the name of the brand and juice very clearly.

With the finger tasting test I get the taste of the sweet tropical mango, with a fair amount of ice.

With inhale I get undertones of ripe juicy sweet mango with a proper amount of ice. I don't think the flavours overpower each other and the mango and ice levels are spot on.

Upon exhale the mango flavour dances on your palate followed by the ice. It's not too sweet, it's not too icey. It's just right.

Flavour is amazing on the dual coil RDA. As nice as the mango flavour is, it is just not a full ADV for me. But well done to Max on this outstanding juice, I look forward to many more.

Would I buy a bottle again? It's a yes from me.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coilart Dpro 133 with Dpro RDA (dual coil)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single coil)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Hooked

@Chanelr Just seen your index now. Love it!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> @Chanelr Just seen your index now. Love it!!


Thank you so much.
Still in progress, just need to sit and complete it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr

First review of the day is Fantastic - Lemon Lime

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Lemon Lime
*Manufactured By:* Fantastic International
*Flavour Profile: *Lemon and Lime
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Vape Republic SA for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

This flavour falls under the Premium Series range.

The label is a very colourful graffiti type of design with the logo, name and flavour profile visible. Then we also have the ingredients, nicotine level and a warning sign.

What I love about the premium series, is that you get an extra bottle of Fantastic Freeze (same as the mixed series) for custom cooling.

With the finger tasting test I get a more sweet than sour lemon and lime taste which I am quiet surprised about, as I was expecting a sour taste. 

With inhale the flavour is still more than a sweet lemon lime taste and I think the balance between the flavours are good as it can be tricky.

Upon exhale the flavour is mostly the same as on inhale, except there is a little bit of ice added to the mix.

I prefer this flavour in the single coil RDA and I love the amount of clouds being produced. With this juice I played around with the custom cooling, adding 10 drops to the flavour pretty pleased with the results. I just enhances the ice on inhale. I do have a slight throat irritation but I can live with it.

Would I buy a bottle again? Yes.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Chanelr

Next review of the day is Fantastic - Orange

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Orange
*Manufactured By:* Fantastic International
*Flavour Profile:* Orange
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Vape Republic SA for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

This flavour falls under the Premium Series range.

The label is a very colourful graffiti type of design with the logo, name and flavour profile visible. Then we also have the ingredients, nicotine level and a warning sign.

What I love about the premium series, is that you get an extra bottle of Fantastic Freeze (same as the mixed series) for custom cooling.

With the finger tasting test the taste reminds me more of a orange flavoured mint sweet rather than the actual fruit.

With inhale the flavour is not as sweet as with the finger tasting test and has a bit more zest to it. But it still reminds me more of a sweet with a good amount of ice. As this is a single flavour, all I can say the orange and ice has a good balance and the ice doesn't overpower the orange.

Upon exhale the flavour is one of those again which is the same as inhale which is great for me and has a good aftertaste that sticks around for a while on your palate.

I prefer this flavour in the dual coil RDA. With this juice I didn't add the custom cooling as I feel the flavour has enough ice to it.

Would I buy a bottle again? I might.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Sunday fam.
First review of the day is Avacare Vape - Cosmic Caramel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Cosmic Caramel
*Manufactured By: *Avacare Vape
*Flavour Profile:* Caramel dessert
*Packaging:* 120ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0 and 3mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 25PG/75VG

This juice was sent to me from Avacare Vape for review purposes. This review was done on the 3mg. This juice falls under the Exoctica Range Sequel 2.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label of the bottle is dark with caramel gold sides, with the name big and bold, along with the flavour on the side. It also shows the ingredients and a proper warning sign.

With the finger tasting test I a sweet taste of caramel and a little bit of vanilla. Really tastes like a sweetie with the flavour profile of a crème brulee. Little bit of a throat irritation, but if something smells and tastes this good I am definitely vaping it.

With inhale I got the slight taste of caramel dessert, but the flavour is not as sweet as I expected it to be. The balance of the sweetness is a little bit off.

Upon exhale I found the taste to be a bit odd and not sweet and all, I also experience a throat irritation.

The flavour is best for me in the tank compared to the RDA's.

Would I buy a bottle again? Nope.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Chanelr

Last review of the to end off the weekend is Avacare Vape - Granadilla Glaze.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa

Chanelr said:


> Last review of the to end off the weekend is Avacare Vape - Granadilla Glaze.
> 
> View attachment 165600



Love Granadilla.... This sounds Yum, look forward to your review. 

All your other reviews are really Awesome. Thanks @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Vapessa said:


> Love Granadilla.... This sounds Yum, look forward to your review.
> 
> All your other reviews are really Awesome. Thanks @Chanelr


Thanks for the support ❤

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Granadilla Glaze
*Manufactured By:* Avacare Vape
*Flavour Profile: *Passion Fruit Blend
*Packaging:* 120ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0 and 3mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 25PG/75VG

This juice was sent to me from Avacare Vape for review purposes. This review was done on the 3mg. This juice falls under the Exoctica Range Sequel 2.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label of the bottle is dark with blue sides, with the name big and bold, along with the flavour on the side. It also shows the ingredients and a proper warning sign.

With the finger tasting test I got a bit of the passion fruit and I also get a taste of coconut. Not sure if it is coconut and although I am not a fan, this works quite well with the passion fruit 

With inhale I get the taste still of coconut, with the passion fruit and I also get the taste of citrus fruit. It is one of those unusual flavours that work well.

Upon exhale I the flavours are not as strong as with inhale and I really can't describe the flavour I am getting. 

Would I buy a bottle again? I honestly don't know.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 3


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Monday 
Today I am looking at Malibu from Nomadic Elixirs

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Malibu
*Manufactured By:* Nomadic Elixirs
*Flavour Profile:* Peach Ice Tea
*Packaging:* 100ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 2mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Nomadic Elixirs for review purposes.
*
My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

This juice falls under the new range Summer Secrets only recently launched on 25 February and these flavours leaves the shelves faster than it is produced. The design of the label is clean and summery which includes images of peaches. There is also visible warning signs and all other information you might need.

With the finger tasting test I found that this is one of the most authentic peach flavour I have ever tasted with a good amount of ice.

Upon inhale I don't think the flavour tastes like any peach ice tea I have ever tasted before, it's more of a earthy ice tea... You get the sweet taste of juicy peach followed by the ice. I think the ice and the peach is balanced well.

With exhale the peach is still sweetish on your palate and the ice following, again one of those flavours that are the same on both inhale and exhale. The peach also stays on your palate for a while after exhale.

This flavour for me is good on the single coil RDA and makes some nice clouds too.

Would I buy a bottle again? Indeed I will.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coilart Dpro 133 with Dpro RDA (dual coil)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single coil)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Good morning.
Next review is Exotic Fruits from LiQ-it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapessa

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 165768
> 
> *Juice Name:* Malibu
> *Manufactured By:* Nomadic Elixirs
> *Flavour Profile:* Peach Ice Tea
> *Packaging:* 100ml Dripper Bottle
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 2mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG
> 
> This juice was sent to me from Nomadic Elixirs for review purposes.
> *
> My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> This juice falls under the new range Summer Secrets only recently launched on 25 February and these flavours leaves the shelves faster than it is produced. The design of the label is clean and summery which includes images of peaches. There is also visible warning signs and all other information you might need.
> 
> With the finger tasting test I found that this is one of the most authentic peach flavour I have ever tasted with a good amount of ice.
> 
> Upon inhale I don't think the flavour tastes like any peach ice tea I have ever tasted before, it's more of a earthy ice tea... You get the sweet taste of juicy peach followed by the ice. I think the ice and the peach is balanced well.
> 
> With exhale the peach is still sweetish on your palate and the ice following, again one of those flavours that are the same on both inhale and exhale. The peach also stays on your palate for a while after exhale.
> 
> This flavour for me is good on the single coil RDA and makes some nice clouds too.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? Indeed I will.
> 
> View attachment 165769
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _Coilart Dpro 133 with Dpro RDA (dual coil)
> iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single coil)
> Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.
> 
> COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_



Sounds Amazing @Chanelr
Thanks for the review

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Exotic Fruits
*Manufactured By:* LiQ-it
*Flavour Profile:* Dragon fruit, sweet guava, passion fruit, juicy orange and sweet tangerine.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 3 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from @Pho3niX90 for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is very colourful with the logo big, the name of the juice, white outlines of the fruits and all necessesary information is visible. The other cool thing is the 'i' of the logo is a mod.

With the finger tasting test the first thing I got was a very harsh throat burn. Through this burn the only flavours I could identify was the guava and orange.

With inhale I get the taste of the orange though not juicy, guava and a sweetish taste of tangerine. I would have likes to taste the dragon and passion fruit.

Upon exhale I get a little bit of the dragon fruit and the passion fruit also comes through a bit more. But with exhale for me the guava and orange, overpowers the other flavours.

I prefer the juice the tank, and even if it is a fruit flavour for me personally it's sadly not an ADV. 

Would I buy a bottle again? I don't think so.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Available for purchase here:*
https://www.thevapeden.co.za/collections/liq-it/products/liq-it-exotic-fruits-60ml

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Chanelr

Coming up next Asylum OCD from @Sickboy77

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Asylum OCD
*Manufactured By:* Sickboy 77 Eliquids
*Flavour Profile:* Warm freshly baked banana bread.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from @Sickboy77 for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label I think is well designed and matches perfectly to the name Asylum (those who know it) with a hand. The label also shows the full flavour description. Then we have visible the ingredients, nicotine level and a warning sign.

With the finger tasting test I get light tastes of the banana bread, not too strong and slight hints of 'dough'.

With inhale I personally think this is the closest a flavour will come to an physical banana bread, and it's so juicy I even get a bit of butter. The banana itself is not like those horrrible banana tastes.

Upon exhale I found that the flavour is the same with inhale, and the banana leaves your palate gently. Still no overpowering banana, and I think it's an unusual but good flavour.

I prefer this flavour on the single coil RDA. So buying banana bread tomorrow...

Would I buy a bottle again? I think so.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 165983
> 
> *Juice Name:* Asylum OCD
> *Manufactured By:* Sickboy 77 Eliquids
> *Flavour Profile:* Warm freshly baked banana bread.
> *Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG
> 
> This juice was sent to me from @Sickboy77 for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> The label I think is well designed and matches perfectly to the name Asylum (those who know it) with a hand. The label also shows the full flavour description. Then we have visible the ingredients, nicotine level and a warning sign.
> 
> With the finger tasting test I get light tastes of the banana bread, not too strong and slight hints of 'dough'.
> 
> With inhale I personally think this is the closest a flavour will come to an physical banana bread, and it's so juicy I even get a bit of butter. The banana itself is not like those horrrible banana tastes.
> 
> Upon exhale I found that the flavour is the same with inhale, and the banana leaves your palate gently. Still no overpowering banana, and I think it's an unusual but good flavour.
> 
> I prefer this flavour on the single coil RDA. So buying banana bread tomorrow...
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? I think so.
> 
> View attachment 165982
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
> iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
> Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.
> 
> COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_


Thanks for the great review

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Ooh I love banana bread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Sickboy77 said:


> Thanks for the great review


You are welcome.
Next time please send me a loaf of banana bread too

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Chanelr

RainstormZA said:


> Ooh I love banana bread


It is really tasty

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

Coming up next.
Chocolate Tobacco (Nic Salts) from Element Eliquids.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Chocolate Tobacco
*Manufactured By:* Element (Designer Nic Salts)
*Flavour Profile:* Rich tobacco with softened notes of decadent chocolate.
*Packaging:* 10ml easy dripper bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options*: 10 or 20 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 40% PG and 60% VG

These nic salts were sent to me by Vape Republic SA for review purposes and this review is done on the 20mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is very elegent with the flavour profile and the name visible, and everyone who knows Element will spot it easily. It also has very visible warning signs and any other relevant information.

With the finger tasting test I get a very strong taste of rich tobacco and chocolate. And as it it nic salts, it has quite the throat burn.

Upon inhale I get the rich tobacco taste blended with the sweet chocolate, and I was surprised with how well the two flavours blend with each other.

With exhaling the chocolate pushes through more for me personally than the tobacco, but the tobacco is still present.

I think for chocolate and tobacco lovers, this one is a must try.

Will I buy a bottle again? Yes.




*Please note :*
_These products are specifically designed for use in pod base devices only. Please do not use Nic Salt e-liquid in your RTA's, RDA's, RDTA's or Sub-Ohm Tanks.

This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

@RenaldoRheeder check the above

@Chanelr what pod device did you use?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy

@Chanelr I have had some time to catch up on your reviews for May. Wow you have been busy and managed to get through a lot of great juice profiles.

Fantastic reviews and super keen to try out some of these @Sickboy77 eLiquids.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the chocolate tobacco review @Chanelr 

That's an interesting profile and one I would like to try - just not mad about nic salts - so am wondering if its available as a normal nic juice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

CaliGuy said:


> @Chanelr I have had some time to caught up on your reviews for May. Wow you have been busy and managed to get through a lot of great juice profiles.
> 
> Fantastic reviews and super keen to try out some of these @Sickboy77 eLiquids.


Thank you so much.
You really should...
I will be slowing down a bit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Silver said:


> Thanks for the chocolate tobacco review @Chanelr
> 
> That's an interesting profile and one I would like to try - just not mad about nic salts - so am wondering if its available as a normal nic juice


You are in luck.
Vapers Corner has it 

https://vaperscorner.co.za/product/ns20-chocolate-tobacco-e-liquid-20ml/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Chanelr said:


> You are in luck.
> Vapers Corner has it
> 
> https://vaperscorner.co.za/product/ns20-chocolate-tobacco-e-liquid-20ml/



THanks @Chanelr 
Strange though - it still says its a nic salt variant
But then it says its high VG and can be sub-ohmed
Im not sure if this is normal nic or nic salt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Chanelr said:


> Thank you so much.
> You really should...
> I will be slowing down a bit


Getting old? I kid, I kid.

I was looking at nic salts today as I want to try it out for my Drag Nano Pod kit and wanted to get one from VK but the nice ones I wanted are sold out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Silver said:


> THanks @Chanelr
> Strange though - it still says its a nic salt variant
> But then it says its high VG and can be sub-ohmed
> Im not sure if this is normal nic or nic salt


Sorry I am not too sure.
The international market is not my fortè

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

RainstormZA said:


> Getting old? I kid, I kid.
> 
> I was looking at nic salts today as I want to try it out for my Drag Nano Pod kit and wanted to get one from VK but the nice ones I wanted are sold out


No scared I become too much..
What flavours do you prefer the most?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Chanelr said:


> No scared I become too much..
> What flavours do you prefer the most?


Usually fruit / menthol. At the moment, I have mixed a 300ml Mango Freeze from a 30ml one shot. I saw Grape Slushy and I wanted to try it - out of stock 

Never too much, I love your reviews.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

RainstormZA said:


> Usually fruit / menthol. At the moment, I have mixed a 300ml Mango Freeze from a 30ml one shot. I saw Grape Slushy and I wanted to try it - out of stock
> 
> Never too much, I love your reviews.


Thank you so much 
I can really recommend Sierra and Carbide from NCV on the fruity menthol side, then there are a few salts from Nomadic Elixirs, Element Eliquid and Dinner Lady is also launching nic salts which should be available in SA soon  
Hope it helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Wow!

*@Chanelr has just completed her index on the very first post on page 1 of this thread*
Go check it out
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/tvc-the-vaping-chanel.t58597/

Neat and tidy - easy to find - sorted by manufacturer
With clickable links to the reviews.
Lots of work has gone into this!

Amazing to see how many reviews you have done @Chanelr - congrats!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Chanelr

Silver said:


> Wow!
> 
> *@Chanelr has just completed her index on the very first post on page 1 of this thread*
> Go check it out
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/tvc-the-vaping-chanel.t58597/
> 
> Neat and tidy - easy to find - sorted by manufacturer
> With clickable links to the reviews.
> Lots of work has gone into this!
> 
> Amazing to see how many reviews you have done @Chanelr - congrats!


Ahw thanks you.
It took a bit of plannimg and structuring to find something that is simple and easy to use.

Hope it helps the guys and girls out there.
Can you believe it's 8 months already?

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Hooked

@Chanelr

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CaliGuy

@Chanelr top marks on your intro index page. Like I said before you are super busy putting out reviews, the sheer number of reviews since your start in September 2018 is testiment to your commitment!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Chanelr

CaliGuy said:


> @Chanelr top marks on your intro index page. Like I said before you are super busy putting out reviews, the sheer number of reviews since your start in September 2018 is testiment to your commitment!


Thank you so much

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

CaliGuy said:


> @Chanelr top marks on your intro index page. Like I said before you are super busy putting out reviews, the sheer number of reviews since your start in September 2018 is testiment to your commitment!



I second that @CaliGuy and it's not only the quantity but the different flavour profiles too. @Chanelr it can't be easy to review a flavour which is not what you would choose for yourself - let alone even vape it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> I second that @CaliGuy and it's not only the quantity but the different flavour profiles too. @Chanelr it can't be easy to review a flavour which is not what you would choose for yourself - let alone even vape it!


It can get challenging sometimes, but I do it for the love of it. And hopefully help a few people before they buy a juice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Mothersday to all the fierce ladies out there.

Review coming up later today Koi Yatsuhashi from Element Eliquid

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Yatsuhashi
*Manufactured By:* Element E-liquid KOI
*Flavour Profile:* Cinnamon Rice Pudding
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from @Vape Republic for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

This flavour falls under the Koi range. The label is a very elegant design with the logo, name and flavour profile visible. Then we also have the ingredients, nicotine level and a warning sign.

With the finger tasting test I get a very harsh taste of pudding and little to no taste of cinnamon.

With inhale the flavour is not as sweet as I expected for a dessert flavour, which makes it quite enjoyable for me. Light flavour of pudding is just right, with minimal traces of cinnamon. I'm glad to report no throat irriation.

Upon exhale the flavours are a bit subsided which is a bit of a bummer for me, though it leaves a lovely dessertish flavour on your palate.

I prefer this flavour in the tank and the single coil RDA. Crank up the wattage for the full flavour experience.

Would I buy a bottle again? I am thinking about it.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the review @Chanelr 
I liked your descriptions and they are informative

Lol on your happy mother’s day chirp earlier - I agree some mothers can be “fierce” indeed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Silver said:


> Thanks for the review @Chanelr
> I liked your descriptions and they are informative
> 
> Lol on your happy mother’s day chirp earlier - I agree some mothers can be “fierce” indeed


Thanks Silver.
Hope you had a good birthday 

Indeed they are, some even scary..

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Chanelr said:


> Thanks Silver.
> Hope you had a good birthday
> 
> Indeed they are, some even scary..



Thanks, I did indeed
Family lunch at my wife’s dads place
Was lovely

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Monday fam.
Today's review is Apple Splash Litchi from Rubix Eliquid

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vapessa

Well done on the great job with your index page @Chanelr ... ￼￼ 
I enjoy reading your reviews, you are doing so well. So Awesome. Thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Vapessa said:


> Well done on the great job with your index page @Chanelr ... ￼￼
> I enjoy reading your reviews, you are doing so well. So Awesome. Thank you


Thanks for all the love and support here on the forum and also on Instagram. Appreciate it so much❤

Reactions: Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Apple Splash Litchi
*Manufactured By:* Rubix E-liquid
*Flavour Profile:* Tropical litchi with a splash of apple
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 2 and 5mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Rubix E-liquid for review purposes. This review is done on the 2mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

I have to say I really love the new label design. There is this water paint image of an apple and litchi, and the name stands out properly with all the other necessary information.

With the finger tasting test I get both the taste of juicy apple and sweet litchi, as well as just a little bit of ice.

With inhale the flavour is not as sweet as I would expect from the average litchi. Both the apple and litchi is present and is blended rather well.

Upon exhale the apple taste is a bit less and the litchi with ice comes through more, and matches the exact flavour profile given. I can't really find anything wrong with the flavour or the balance.

I prefer this flavour in the dual coil RDA. 

Would I buy a bottle again? No idea.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

RainstormZA said:


> @RenaldoRheeder check the above
> 
> @Chanelr what pod device did you use?


Hi @RainstormZA sorry I missed your comment.
The nic salt reviews are all done with the Renova Zero and the Geekvape Flint

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

Morning fam.
Review for today is Fuzzy Nipple from Tesoro Creations.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

What's happened to @Chanelr?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Hooked said:


> What's happened to @Chanelr?


I suspect the same thing that made me pull back ........ internal politics .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I still see reviews on her Instagram

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> What's happened to @Chanelr?


Hi @Hooked.
Just to show a point I have been missing for almost 2 weeks and only 3 people really noticed that 

I decided to step back on the forum due to a personal opinion and some other things. But I have not disappeared (not any time soon though) and I am still very active on Instagram and full reviews are posted on my Facebook page until I am done with my website.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Chanelr said:


> Hi @Hooked.
> Just to show a point I have been missing for almost 2 weeks and only 3 people really noticed that
> 
> I decided to step back on the forum due to a personal opinion and some other things. But I have not disappeared (not any time soon though) and I am still very active on Instagram and full reviews are posted on my Facebook page until I am done with my website.


I, for one, will miss your reviews on the forum @Chanelr. I do not actively look for reviews, but have always clicked on yours when it comes up under new posts as it keeps me up to date on juices and I enjoy your style of review. Guess most members do it that way, unless one is researching a specific juice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 15


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Maar my vrou check my Facebook en like nie as ek jong dingetjies follow nie

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Chanelr

Shall we then have a vote?
Should I come back?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Bulldog

Yes

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

I miss your reviews as well.Please post here again. I am a dinosaur and don't do facebook and Instagram ( What is Instagram ?)

My vote is yes come back.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I follow you on both other platforms, but I think you should be back here as well. Don't let petty politics keep you from doing what you love (and do very well) on as many platforms as possible. I know we differ on a few things (I would have given Null Milktart Milkshake a solid 12 out of 6) but your reviews are my first point of reference when looking for some new flavours to try.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I follow you on both other platforms, but I think you should be back here as well. Don't let petty politics keep you from doing what you love (and do very well) on as many platforms as possible. I now we differ on a few things (I would have given Null Milktart Milkshake a solid 12 out of 6) but your reviews are my first point of reference when looking for some new flavours to try.


What he said...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

yes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## lesvaches

X1

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Absolutely - come back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

X100 please come back

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

@Chanelr I'll PM you on FB

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CaliGuy

And here I am confused as to why there are no reviews from @Chanelr on the forum when I have checked out the latest on her FB and Insta feed. 

With out stirring the pot I do feel Chanel would have better coverage on her social feeds and access to a larger audience then the forum. Still want her to post and share here, however we should all make an effort to support her more especially on the social pages. If we like and comment on the reviews here, we should in support do the same on the other platforms.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## vicTor

Chanelr said:


> Shall we then have a vote?
> Should I come back?



yebo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Andre said:


> I, for one, will miss your reviews on the forum @Chanelr. I do not actively look for reviews, but have always clicked on yours when it comes up under new posts as it keeps me up to date on juices and I enjoy your style of review. Guess most members do it that way, unless one is researching a specific juice.


Thanks for the kind words.
I really appreciate it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

It would be great to have you back on the forum @Chanelr!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Chanelr

I am going to answer all comments in one go.

@MrGSmokeFree aw you have been one of the few supporting me from the start.

@Dela Rey Steyn that will always be a never ending battle.

@RainstormZA sorry that I missed the vape meet before you left SA. I do hope you have settled in by now and that it is going well there?

@Jean claude Vaaldamme lol is okay ek's legit amper n ou vroutjie.

@Andre also thanks for all the support from the start. Your words means a lot to me.

@Hooked, @vicTor, @Yuvir Punwasi, @Bulldog, @RenaldoRheeder and @lesvaches all long time supporters thanks you.

@StompieZA my friend I am so proud of what you have achieved so far and thanks for also supporting me from the start.

@CaliGuy thanks for all the love and support. Yes my reach is a lot higher on social media than on the forum, but if I have 10 people here that supports me I do not mind posting here just for those 10 that appreciate it.

Ecigssa is where TVC was born

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Chanelr said:


> I am going to answer all comments in one go.
> 
> @MrGSmokeFree aw you have been one of the few supporting me from the start.
> 
> @Dela Rey Steyn that will always be a never ending battle.
> 
> @RainstormZA sorry that I missed the vape meet before you left SA. I do hope you have settled in by now and that it is going well there?
> 
> @Jean claude Vaaldamme lol is okay ek's legit amper n ou vroutjie.
> 
> @Andre also thanks for all the support from the start. Your words means a lot to me.
> 
> @Hooked, @vicTor, @Yuvir Punwasi, @Bulldog, @RenaldoRheeder and @lesvaches all long time supporters thanks you.
> 
> @StompieZA my friend I am so proud of what you have achieved so far and thanks for also supporting me from the start.
> 
> @CaliGuy thanks for all the love and support. Yes my reach is a lot higher on social media than on the forum, but if I have 10 people here that supports me I do not mind posting here just for those 10 that appreciate it.
> 
> Ecigssa is where TVC was born


I can assure you @Chanelr i appreciate this forum immensely and have the biggest respect to everyone especially the reviewers they take the time out from work family and free time to inform us that can’t go buy everything that we see and gives us better insight on what’s better suited for us be it a tank mod pod or juice @Chanelr you have my support through the forum and plenty others here aswell

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> I can assure you @Chanelr i appreciate this forum immensely and have the biggest respect to everyone especially the reviewers they take the time out from work family and free time to inform us that can’t go buy everything that we see and gives us better insight on what’s better suited for us be it a tank mod pod or juice @Chanelr you have my support through the forum and plenty others here aswell


Thank you for the feedback.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1

Yes

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

MRHarris1 said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Thank you 

So I think everyone has spoken.
Will have the thread up to date asap

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

No worries @Chanelr i won’t be much on the forums - I start work tomorrow and have no idea what it will be like so I expect a load of work through the day.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr

RainstormZA said:


> No worries @Chanelr i won’t be much on the forums - I start work tomorrow and have no idea what it will be like so I expect a load of work through the day.


Good luck with the new adventure.
I am sure it will be great

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

@Chanelr remember to pop in on the Birthday thread we missed your posts over there as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

MrGSmokeFree said:


> @Chanelr remember to pop in on the Birthday thread we missed your posts over there as well.


I will do so

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Okay let me get everyone here up to speed again

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Fuzzy Nipple
*Manufactured By:* Tesoro Creations
*Flavour Profile:* Juicy strawberry candy with a touch of fizziness
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Tesoro Creations for review purposes.

* My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

This is one of the most unique and original bottles I will most probably ever come across. The bottle is packaged in a box, with the logo standing out including the name and the flavour, and all other necessary information.

The other cool thing is that there are beads added to the bottle with a dagger and a card, and you can tell this is hand made. The flavour name is also sticked to the back of the skull.

With the finger tasting test I get the strawberry taste, but it's not a very sweet taste and little to no taste of the fizziness.

With inhale the fizziness comes into play with the strawberry candy, still not very sweet so defeats the purpose of a candy flavour. But I do enjoy it.

Upon exhale the both flavours parade on your palate and the fizziness compliments the strawberry quite well.

Sadly, although fruity not an ADV for me but I like this one on the dual coil RDA.

Would I buy a bottle again? It's a 50/50.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coilart Dpro 133 with Dpro RDA (dual coil)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single coil)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_


*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Chocolate Milkshake
*Manufactured By:* Hyp
*Flavour Profile:* Chocolate Milkshake
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from @Pho3niX90 at The Vape Den for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

When I first saw the juice, I thought omw it's going to be a tough one as I am not the average girl that likes chocolate that much. So I put a delay on this review for when I really really get that sucky cravings for chocolate without the weight gain.

The label is quite straight forward and brown in colour design with the name standing our clearly. We also have visible the ingredients, nicotine level and a warning sign.

With the finger tasting test I a very similar taste to those milkshakes you usually ordered when your parents spoiled you for dinner at the end of the month. I did experience a little throat tickle but not too bad.

With inhale I was a little thrilled that it was not this oversweet chocolate taste, it reminds me more of a nice hot chocolate than a milkshake.

Upon exhale the flavour is mostly the same as with inhale, but for me has a little less of the chocolate taste.

I think the flavour is best on the dual coil, but it's sadly not an ADV for me. It's a good flavour with a price to fit any pocket.

Would I buy a bottle again? I doubt it.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

Available for purchase here : 
https://www.thevapeden.co.za/p…/hyp-chocolate-milkshake-60ml

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Informative 3


----------



## Chanelr

Asylum Hysteria from Sickboy77 Eliquids

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name*: Asylum Hysteria
*Manufactured By:* Sickboy 77 Eliquids
*Flavour Profile:* Tempting custard with a dash of the finest coffee.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio: *30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from @Sickboy77 for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The Asylum Hysteria range was successfully launched on the 30th of March 2019.

The label I think is well designed and matches perfectly to the name Asylum (those who know it). The label also shows the full flavour description. Then we have visible the ingredients, nicotine level and a warning sign.

With the finger tasting test I get a very sweet creamy taste of custard, followed by a fair amount of coffee and I also experience a slight throat burn. As I am a coffee lover, I gave this one a go without hesitation.

With inhale I found that the flavour is not too sweet, which is a good start. I get the taste of custard and a little bit of coffee.

Upon exhale I find that the coffee flavour just bounces on your palate, blended very well with the custard to give it a good balance between the flavours.

I prefer this flavour on the single coil RDA. I'm not sure if I would classify this as a full ADV yet.

Would I buy a bottle again? It's another 50/50.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Milktart Milkshake from <Null/> Eliquid

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Milktart Milkshake
*Manufactured By:* <Null/> Premium E-liquid.
*Flavour Profile:* A decadent creamy milk tart flavoured milkshake.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 2mg
*PG/VG Ratio: *30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from <Null/> Premium e-liquid for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

As a programmer, this juice spoke to me on a different level than others before even tasting it because it is familiar to my day-to-day job. Geek mode = ON.

The label is a black design with the logo and name in a gold colour. With a little icon with headphones and flavour profile visible. Then we also have the ingredients, nicotine level and a warning sign.

With the finger tasting test, I got the dairy taste of a physical milkshake and then the milk tart flavour just pops onto your palate.

With inhale the first flavour that tingles my palate in the cinnamon from the milk tart, followed by a creamy dairy taste.

Upon exhale the milk tart flavour is mostly the same and the cinnamon comes out a bit more. Very good balance between the flavour profiles.

I personally would like just a tad of ice to bring in the ice cold milkshake effect.

I prefer this flavour in the dual coil and this one will definitely pass as a semi ADV.

Would I buy a bottle again? I believe so.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Strawz Apple from Monsta Vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Strawz Apple (with Ice)
*Manufactured By:* Monsta Vape
*Flavour Profile:* Strawz-apple is the combination of ripe and sweet strawberry mixed together with green apple extracted as a drops that brings out the sweet candy taste.
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 3mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from @Pho3niX90 at The Vape Den for review purposes.
*
My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The juice comes packed in an awesome little box, with the cutest little monsters I have ever seen. Each box design has its own unique monster that matches to the bottle. Visible on the bottle is the flavour and all necessary warning signs, including the batch number and best before date.

It is also recommended to shake the bottle well before use.

With the finger tasting I get a sweetish taste of strawberry, with a tickle of crispy apple and a good amount of ice.

The inhale you will just find the overpowering blast of ice, blended with the crispy apple and sweet strawberry flavour.

Upon exhale the mint is less overpowering which gives some room for the apple and strawberry to emerge more, which finishes off the flavour nicely on your palate.

I prefer this flavour in the tank. If you do not like that much ice, I would suggest using the flavour in a sub-ohm tank as the ice is suppressed a bit. Sadly although fruity, not an ADV for me.

If you are a strawberry lover, this one is definitely a must try for you.

Would I buy a bottle again? I doubt it.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Vaporesso Swag Kit with a Wasp Nano RDA
Coilart Dpro 133 with Dpro RDA (dual coil)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

Available for purchase here : 
https://www.thevapeden.co.za/…/monsta-vape-strawz-apple-60ml

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Chanelr

Dreamberry Solo from Liquid Faction

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Dreamberry Solo
*Manufactured By:* Liquid Faction
*Flavour Profile:* Berries and Cream.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 2mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Liquid Faction for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is a glossy purple with silver, the brand name and the name of the juice stands out boldly. For me it catches my eye immediately. All necessary warnings are also visible clearly. Shake bottle well before use, as this makes a slight difference in the flavour.

With the finger tasting test I found traces of both the berries and the cream. Nice balance between the two flavours and no throat irritation.

With inhale the berries is not your average taste of berries and although it is sweet I rather enjoy it because of the unusual taste, and there are minimal traces of the cream.

Upon exhale the cream comes through a lot more and the berry flavour is less but it does not disappear completely. So the flavour description that was provided to me was absolutely spot on.

I prefer this flavour in the single coil RDA, but it just misses the semi-ADV mark.

Would I buy a bottle again? I am thinking about it.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Finally had the guts to try this one.
Coming up for review today.
Bubble Trouble from Vape Dinner Lady

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr

All up to date now 
Index has also been updated for quick referencing...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Chanelr said:


> All up to date now
> Index has also been updated for quick referencing...


Awesome! Just a quick question.....

.....When are you going to change the Null Milktart Milkshake Rating to 12 out of 6 stars?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Chanelr

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Awesome! Just a quick question.....
> 
> .....When are you going to change the Null Milktart Milkshake Rating to 12 out of 6 stars?


When I come back from England...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 167591
> 
> 
> *Juice Name:* Fuzzy Nipple
> *Manufactured By:* Tesoro Creations
> *Flavour Profile:* Juicy strawberry candy with a touch of fizziness
> *Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG
> 
> This juice was sent to me from Tesoro Creations for review purposes.
> 
> * My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> This is one of the most unique and original bottles I will most probably ever come across. The bottle is packaged in a box, with the logo standing out including the name and the flavour, and all other necessary information.
> 
> I'd buy it for the bottle, if nothing else!
> 
> The other cool thing is that there are beads added to the bottle with a dagger and a card, and you can tell this is hand made. The flavour name is also sticked to the back of the skull.
> 
> With the finger tasting test I get the strawberry taste, but it's not a very sweet taste and little to no taste of the fizziness.
> 
> With inhale the fizziness comes into play with the strawberry candy, still not very sweet so defeats the purpose of a candy flavour. But I do enjoy it.
> 
> Upon exhale the both flavours parade on your palate and the fizziness compliments the strawberry quite well.
> 
> Sadly, although fruity not an ADV for me but I like this one on the dual coil RDA.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? It's a 50/50.
> 
> View attachment 167590
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _Coilart Dpro 133 with Dpro RDA (dual coil)
> iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single coil)
> Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_
> 
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.
> 
> COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

@Chanelr

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Bubble Trouble
*Manufactured By:* Vape Dinner Lady
*Flavour Profile:* Bubble gum chew.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0,3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Dinner Lady South Africa for review purposes and this review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

This juice falls under the Tuck Shop range. The design of the label is blue and pink. There is also a big warning sign and all other information you might need.

With the finger tasting test it is the first time I actually taste a bubblegum flavour that taste like the bubblegum candy.

Upon inhale the chewy bubblegum flavour greets your palate with a bang and takes me right on the trip down memory lane. Little bit on the sweet side but it is one of those flavours that really represents the bubblegum candy.

With the exhale the flavour stays exactly the same which is really what I am looking for in the perfect juice.

This flavour is stunning on the dual coil RDA as well as the single coil RDA. Sadly, because of the level of sweetness it is not an ADV for me.

Would I buy a bottle again? I doubt it.



*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coilart Dpro 133 with Dpro RDA (dual coil)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single coil)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Asterix

Glad you back here @Chanelr 

I’m one of the unappreciative who never thanked you for your reviews, yet actively searched your index just last Saturday for some ideas.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

Asterix said:


> Glad you back here @Chanelr
> 
> I’m one of the unappreciative who never thanked you for your reviews, yet actively searched your index just last Saturday for some ideas.


No problemo, I suppose life happens hey  thanks for the support.

Hope you got a few ideas though?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asterix

Chanelr said:


> No problemo, I suppose life happens hey  thanks for the support.
> 
> Hope you got a few ideas though?


Yup, thanks. My tastes seem pretty well aligned with yours so far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Asterix said:


> Yup, thanks. My tastes seem pretty well aligned with yours so far.


That is great to hear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa

My
Vote is.......

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Chanelr

So to cure of bit of the curiosities.
(Those who follow me on Instagram)

There is only one bottle of this flavour until launch end June and I am the only person that has one..

Five-O from @Sickboy77
A delightful coffee experience combined with freshly baked doughnuts.

My first thoughts on it...
Damn, that is all I will be saying for now.
Will definitely be the first flavour I grab in the mornings from now on

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Chanelr said:


> So to cure of bit of the curiosities.
> (Those who follow me on Instagram)
> 
> There is only one bottle of this flavour until launch end June and I am the only person that has one..
> 
> Five-O from @Sickboy77
> A delightful coffee experience combined with freshly baked doughnuts.
> 
> My first thoughts on it...
> Damn, that is all I will be saying for now.
> Will definitely be the first flavour I grab in the mornings from now on
> 
> View attachment 167716



Great to see @Chanelr - thanks for posting
Sounds fabulous @Sickboy77 - congrats

@Hooked, check this out

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Chanelr

Silver said:


> @Chanelr
> 
> Your reviews are great and I agree with @Andre and the other members who have commented above
> Also loved your index and it offers a great way to check up on juices before buying
> 
> I think the forum
> 
> 
> Great to see @Chanelr - thanks for posting
> Sounds fabulous @Sickboy77 - congrats
> 
> @Hooked, check this out


Think you one sentence is incomplete? But thanks...

@Hooked needs to wait hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Sorry @Chanelr 
Made a mistake

I actually typed that old message up a while ago and then the phone rang and I never got back to it...

What I was trying to say in that message was that I agreed with @Andre 's sentiments he expressed and that I think the forum members enjoy your reviews. Your index is great and growing too - and it makes it so easy to look for a juice. 

Very helpful in my opinion. Even if folk don't always agree with your review on a particular juice it still adds a lot of value.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

Silver said:


> Sorry @Chanelr
> Made a mistake
> 
> I actually typed that old message up a while ago and then the phone rang and I never got back to it...
> 
> What I was trying to say in that message was that I agreed with @Andre 's sentiments he expressed and that I think the forum members enjoy your reviews. Your index is great and growing too - and it makes it so easy to look for a juice.
> 
> Very helpful in my opinion. Even if folk don't always agree with your review on a particular juice it still adds a lot of value.


Thank you.
Nah it's usually just @Dela Rey Steyn 
Or well the only one that calls me out

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> Thank you.
> Nah it's usually just @Dela Rey Steyn
> Or well the only one that calls me out



Don't worry about @Dela Rey Steyn - he's concentrating on the oats which he makes the family for breakfast

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Great to see @Chanelr - thanks for posting
> Sounds fabulous @Sickboy77 - congrats
> 
> @Hooked, check this out



@Chanelr @Silver It must be a re-launch then, because I had a bottle of Five O at some stage. Can't remember what I thought of it and never reviewed it.

EDIT: Just noticed that this one is MTL which means high nic. The one I had wasn't.

EDIT AGAIN: @Chanelr You need to get some of Milkshake Liquids - Wake up Wake up. It's also a coffee and doughnut. It would be interesting to see which of the two you prefer. 

The Milkshake range was all the rage a while back and now absolutely nothing is heard about it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> Thank you.
> Nah it's usually just @Dela Rey Steyn
> Or well the only one that calls me out



Everyone has different tastes though, so as @KZOR said here at one stage, there is no right or wrong.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Wow @Chanelr you on fire great reviews absolutely love milktart need to give the null juice a try excellent as always love your reviews

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> @Chanelr @Silver It must be a re-launch then, because I had a bottle of Five O at some stage. Can't remember what I thought of it and never reviewed it.
> 
> EDIT: Just noticed that this one is MTL which means high nic. The one I had wasn't.
> 
> EDIT AGAIN: @Chanelr You need to get some of Milkshake Liquids - Wake up Wake up. It's also a coffee and doughnut. It would be interesting to see which of the two you prefer.
> 
> The Milkshake range was all the rage a while back and now absolutely nothing is heard about it.


I will look for this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> Everyone has different tastes though, so as @KZOR said here at one stage, there is no right or wrong.


That is true.
Everyone will experience a flavour differently

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> Wow @Chanelr you on fire great reviews absolutely love milktart need to give the null juice a try excellent as always love your reviews


Thank you so much.
Does the indexing atleast help a bit?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Chanelr said:


> Thank you so much.
> Does the indexing atleast help a bit?


Every little touch always helps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> Every little touch always helps


Great to know

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Some guys don't really know or use Instagram. As this is where my biggest following is, my amount of posts is a little bit more than on any other platform.

If you do have instagram - please feel free to give me a follow.

If not and you just want to "stalk" there is this online browser which will basically show all my posts.

https://insta-stalker.com/profile/chanelreichel/

❤

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Morning fam.
Today's review is a special one for me.
Volka The Boeba from The Mad Alchemist

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Chanelr said:


> Morning fam.
> Today's review is a special one for me.
> Volka The Boeba from The Mad Alchemist
> 
> View attachment 167793



If you've never had a Boeber in your life, there is a big gap in your culinary experience!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Chanelr said:


> Morning fam.
> Today's review is a special one for me.
> Volka The Boeba from The Mad Alchemist
> 
> View attachment 167793


This sounds really tasty with me being allergic to milk means I can only vape it haven’t seen this juice around either but know @Chanelr is going to do a proper perfect review for us

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> Morning fam.
> Today's review is a special one for me.
> Volka The Boeba from The Mad Alchemist
> 
> View attachment 167793



Waiting in anticipation, as I love anything spicy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> Waiting in anticipation, as I love anything spicy!


Will be posted soon...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Volka The Boeba
*Manufactured By:* The Mad Alchemist 
*Flavour Profile:* Traditional warm sweet dairy milk flavoured with exotic spice.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 2mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Mika'il from The Mad Alchemist for review purposes. 
*
My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is a glossy black with silver, the brand name and the name of the juice stands out a lot. For me it catches my eye immediately. All necessary warnings are also visible clearly.

Most of you will know the flavour more by the afrikaans wording "melk kos".

With the finger tasting test you will get the melk kos flavour that is 100% spot on to the physical dessert/food whichever way you see it and you can almost imagine yourself eating it. Perfect balance between all the elements. 

With inhale the taste is more creamy but an enjoyable sweet, like a condensed milk flavour with light traces of the exotic spices.

Upon exhale the taste of the exotic spices especially the taste of cinnamon emerges a lot more and the creamy sweet dairy subsides a bit. The balance between the flavours I think is really well. 

I prefer this flavour in the dual coil RDA, and for a dessertish flavour it passes the ADV mark with flying colours. You can really see and taste why this juice has been in development for 2 years. Just in time for the winter.

Would I buy a bottle again? That is a big yes from me.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Friday peeps!!
Last review of the week.
Orochi Iced Up from Majestic Vapor Co

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Orochi Iced Up
*Manufactured By:* Majestic Vapor
*Flavour Profile:* Peach and Lemonade
*Packaging:* 60ml easy dripper bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30 PG / 70 VG

This range was sent to me from @Rob Fisher for review purposes. This review is done on 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label shows the Majestic Vapor logo at the bottom right corner, as well as the name big and bold.and all the necessary information. I also really like the water colour effect of the design.

I still love the warning that says: "Keep out of reach from friends." This one will be kept far away, trust me!

You need to do a bit of looking up on the flavour on the Majestic Vapor flavour profile if you are not familiar with the flavours or the brand.

Copied from: www.majesticvaporco.com
(Name of an 8-headed and 8-tailed Japanese Dragon that demanded Virgin sacrifices)
Juicy, refreshing and will remind you of being at the beach. Peach and lemonade with cool undertones set you in chill mode with this all day vape.

With the finger tasting test I just get the juicy peach and a dazzling hint of lemonade with a fair amount of ice. 

With inhaling perfect blend. Its not oversweet, in fact it has a good level of sweetness and hints of lemonade. The peach plays a big part upon inhale with the icy blend.

With exhale, the flavours have a parade on your palate. You have the peach starting off, the lemonade following and the blast of chill just bouncing up and down on your palate. It's not a "too-much" ice flavour, and the ice compliments the peach and lemonade well.

This is again one of those juices that will be fantastic to have in the summer but is a must on my own personal winter flavour list. The vapor production is also great. I have loved the previous version of Orochi and I am absolutely smitten with the iced up version.

Peference for me definitely on the single coil RDA, but it rocks on the dual coil RDA and the tank.

Will I buy a bottle again? Absolutely.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Quick but very important announcement.

The Vaping Chanel will again not be accepting any new review requests until mid August unless prior arrangements has been made.

The reason for this is that I am currently fully booked with reviews. If it is a matter of 'urgency' please DM me.

I would personally like to thank each and every manufacturer, shop and follower who has been on this journey with me for the past 8 and a half months.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 168031
> 
> Quick but very important announcement.
> 
> The Vaping Chanel will again not be accepting any new review requests until mid August unless prior arrangements has been made.
> 
> The reason for this is that I am currently fully booked with reviews. If it is a matter of 'urgency' please DM me.
> 
> I would personally like to thank each and every manufacturer, shop and follower who has been on this journey with me for the past 8 and a half months.


@Chanelr i will be waiting ever so patiently I love your reviews

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> @Chanelr i will be waiting ever so patiently I love your reviews


Thanks they will keep on coming as usual. Just not taking on more juices until I get through most of the ones I have at the moment. It's the second time that I need to pause requests and I absolutely hate it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Just popping in to see if there are any new reviews.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Safz_b



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Just popping in to see if there are any new reviews.


And @Safz_b please be patient with me 
We have been without power since Saturday morning 3am at home, and at work it's difficult to put time aside for reviews.

Hopefully we will be switched on tonight worst case scenario we will only have power again on Friday

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> And @Safz_b please be patient with me
> We have been without power since Saturday morning 3am at home, and at work it's difficult to put time aside for reviews.
> 
> Hopefully we will be switched on tonight worst case scenario we will only have power again on Friday



That's crazy! 3rd world? This is 10th world!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## StompieZA

Chanelr said:


> And @Safz_b please be patient with me
> We have been without power since Saturday morning 3am at home, and at work it's difficult to put time aside for reviews.
> 
> Hopefully we will be switched on tonight worst case scenario we will only have power again on Friday



Eish good luck, We were off from early Saturday morning and came back during early morning sunday, But we are litterly 600 meters away from where the power stops. So yeah, hope they manage to get it on tonight as promised but seems they not very confident! Shout if you need anything!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

StompieZA said:


> Eish good luck, We were off from early Saturday morning and came back during early morning sunday, But we are litterly 600 meters away from where the power stops. So yeah, hope they manage to get it on tonight as promised but seems they not very confident! Shout if you need anything!


Yeah, don't even get me started.
No update in over 18 hours and that Jaco twat has not said a word.
Thanks for the offer


----------



## Chanelr

On day 6 there was this thing called light.
Brace yourselves, tomorrow I am back

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Chanelr

Good to be back.
Review up today.
Yuzu Lemon Meringue from Element Eliquids.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Yuzu
*Manufactured By: *Element E-liquid KOI
*Flavour Profile:* Lemon Meringue
*Packaging: *60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Vape Republic SA for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

*Please note the Allergy Warning :
Contains soy. May contain peanuts/nuts/wheat.*

This flavour falls under the Koi range. The label is a very elegant design with the logo, name and flavour profile visible. Then we also have the ingredients, nicotine level and a warning sign.

With the finger tasting test I don't know how to describe it any better than comparing it to taking a bite out of a lemon cheesecake. There is a throat irritation, but it is so authentic it does not bother me at all.

With inhale the flavour was a little bit disappointing as the biscuit taste comes through a lot more than I expected and the lemon taste is completed different to what I tasted with the finger tasting test which is such a bummer.

Upon exhale the lemon taste comes through more that the biscuit, but it is not the lemon taste I expect to taste when thinking of a meringue. I would really have loved to see the creamy lemon come through more than the biscuit, so I personally feel it is a bit unbalanced.

I prefer this flavour in the RTA. High wattage seems to make the flavours stand out more, but still not what I was expecting

Would I buy a bottle again? I wish I could say yes, but no.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Chanelr

Hope everyone enjoyed the long weekend.

Coming up today for review is Strawberry Lemon from Cloud Nurdz SA

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Strawberry Lemon Iced
*Manufactured By:* Cloud Nurdz
*Flavour Profile:* Sweet Strawberry and Sour Lemon candy.
*Packaging:* 100ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Cloud Nurdz SA for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

*Please note the Allergy Warning :
May contain trace elements of nuts.*

The juice comes packaged in a nifty little box and if you have a cupboard of juice it makes it so much easier to organize. Both the box and the bottle matches on the design which is red, yellow and white. With massive warning labels (UK) and all necessary information.

With the finger tasting test I got a sweet taste of strawberry and the sour taste of lemon all in one, mixed up with the ice. I have to be honest when I saw strawberry and lemon, I was quite concern. Because although it is two simple flavours it can go horribly wrong.

With inhale the flavour I love the fact that the sourish lemon comes out a bit more than the strawberry, followed by a hefty amount of ice which I absolutely love. The flavour balance is also spot on.

Upon exhale the lemon taste is a bit more subsided and give the sweet strawberry the chance to emerge a bit more and play around on your palate. The ice flavour is still the same as ons inhale. Perfect balance between sweet and sour.

I prefer this flavour on all the atomizers used for testing and I really can not chose a preference.

This flavour is available in Normal, Iced and Nic salts.

Would I buy a bottle again? Indeed.



*
Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Chanelr

Hope everyone is doing well. Coming up for review today is Sheriff's Custard from Prime Eliquid.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

My vote may be a bit late, but it's a 'hell yeah' from me! Really enjoy reading your reviews and you piqued my interest on some flavours.

What's your instagram and facebook id's? Would like to subscribe there as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

ivc_mixer said:


> My vote may be a bit late, but it's a 'hell yeah' from me! Really enjoy reading your reviews and you piqued my interest on some flavours.
> 
> What's your instagram and facebook id's? Would like to subscribe there as well.



That is good to know.
Thanks for the feedback, much appreciated.

I will post the links to social media on my index post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Sheriff's Custard
*Manufactured By:* Prime
*Flavour Profile:* Tobacco Custard
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3, 6, 12 and 18 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

I honestly did not even know I will be receiving this flavour from Prime to review. This review is done on the 3mg. This juice was launched only recently.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is very notable showing all relevant information, the PG/VG ratio, the nicotine strength, the price, etc. You can also see the name of the brand and juice very clearly. We also have a little sheriff cartoon, which is just adorable.

With the finger taste test of custard first, followed by a gentle amount of tobacco. Little throat tickle, but it's not that bad.

Upon inhale I get a bit more of the tobacco flavour coming out, with just a tingle of the custard on your palate. I think the balance between the flavours are good.

With exhaling the custard emerges a bit more over the tobacco on your palate, and the tobacco says on your palate a bit longer.

I have to be honest, I really dislike it when tobacco is mixed with something sweet, but in this case it really works well together. I find that the flavour is released best on the dual RDA.

Would I buy a bottle again? I am thinking about it.



*
Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Friday.
Nothing better to kick start the weekend than a nice ice cold beer.

Today's review - Craft Mango from @Sickboy77

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Ice Cold Craft
*Manufactured By:* Sickboy 77 Eliquids
*Flavour Profile:* Mango
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from @Sickboy77 for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label has the background of some beer which is cartoony effect and the name stands out very boldly in black. All other necessary information is also visible.

With the finger tasting test I got light hint of the actual beer taste, with a fairly good amount of ripe sweet mango. Slight throat burn, but that is why juices are not made for licking.

With inhale I the taste of mango hits a sweet spot, followed by the taste of craft beer and a light coolness. I don't think the flavours overpower each other and they compliment each other rather well. 

Upon exhale I really did not taste a lot of the mango, but the refreshing taste of craft beer and light ice bounces off your palate. I find that the mango and beer is a rather good blend between the flavours and they go well together.

Flavour is great on the single coil RDA and the RTA, I am struggling to decide between the two. If you love your craft beer as much as me, give this one a try.

Would I buy a bottle again? I'm not sure.



*
Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 169971
> 
> 
> *Juice Name:* Ice Cold Craft
> *Manufactured By:* Sickboy 77 Eliquids
> *Flavour Profile:* Mango
> *Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG
> 
> This juice was sent to me from @Sickboy77 for review purposes.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> The label has the background of some beer which is cartoony effect and the name stands out very boldly in black. All other necessary information is also visible.
> 
> With the finger tasting test I got light hint of the actual beer taste, with a fairly good amount of ripe sweet mango. Slight throat burn, but that is why juices are not made for licking.
> 
> With inhale I the taste of mango hits a sweet spot, followed by the taste of craft beer and a light coolness. I don't think the flavours overpower each other and they compliment each other rather well.
> 
> Upon exhale I really did not taste a lot of the mango, but the refreshing taste of craft beer and light ice bounces off your palate. I find that the mango and beer is a rather good blend between the flavours and they go well together.
> 
> Flavour is great on the single coil RDA and the RTA, I am struggling to decide between the two. If you love your craft beer as much as me, give this one a try.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? I'm not sure.
> 
> View attachment 169972
> 
> *
> Devices/Setup Used :*
> _Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
> iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
> Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank
> Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA_
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.
> 
> COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_


Thanks for the great review @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

Sickboy77 said:


> Thanks for the great review @Chanelr


Thanks for a great juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

@Chanelr Great review on the Ice Cold Craft by @Sickboy77 

Who would of though a Craft Mango Beer eLiquid profile could be a thing. Always surprised with the clever flavour profile that Sickboy 77 ELiquids comes up with. I have to find a store in my neck of the woods to taste test for myself.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

CaliGuy said:


> @Chanelr Great review on the Ice Cold Craft by @Sickboy77
> 
> Who would of though a Craft Mango Beer eLiquid profile could be a thing. Always surprised with the clever flavour profile that Sickboy 77 ELiquids comes up with. I have to find a store in my neck of the woods to taste test for myself.


I have to say I enjoyed all 3 craft flavour profiles. But I agree his flavour profiles are pretty clever

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77

CaliGuy said:


> @Chanelr Great review on the Ice Cold Craft by @Sickboy77
> 
> Who would of though a Craft Mango Beer eLiquid profile could be a thing. Always surprised with the clever flavour profile that Sickboy 77 ELiquids comes up with. I have to find a store in my neck of the woods to taste test for myself.


Check my website for stores close to you, www.sickboy77.co.za/#stockists

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

Awesome stuff!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Sickboy77 said:


> Check my website for stores close to you, www.sickboy77.co.za/#stockists



Thanks I found a stockist close by, Vapealicious and they have hardware for taste testing. There are a few profiles I have to try!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

CaliGuy said:


> Thanks I found a stockist close by, Vapealicious and they have hardware for taste testing. There are a few profiles I have to try!


Awesome! If you try some let me know what you think and if it matches my descriptions


----------



## CaliGuy

Will do @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Today I will be reviewing Loopz from @method1 (Mr. Hardwicks')

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

Chanelr said:


> Today I will be reviewing Loopz from @method1 (Mr. Hardwicks')
> 
> View attachment 170079



Am keen to hear about this one @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Jy hou my in spanning ne.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

KZOR said:


> Jy hou my in spanning ne.


Lol sorry


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Loopz
*Manufactured By*: Mr. Hardwick's
*Flavour Profile:* Fruity Cereal Milkshake.
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 2.5 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from @method1 (Mr. Hardwicks') for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is white with a very colourful 'Loopz'. You can see the name clearly and what I like most about it are these small little words : 'Made in SA with love'.

With the finger tasting test you will get a similar taste to the cereal loops, a bit of creaminess and I experienced a very strong throat irritation.

Upon inhale I get the taste of the loops and a cream milkshake taste. I would just would have liked a little bit more sweetness on this one, but the balance as it works for me too.

With exhale it is one of those flavours that don't really differ that much between inhale and exhale. The flavour also stays consistent and no unbalance between the flavour profiles.

Prefer this one in the RTA and at a highish wattage. Because it is not oversweet, I consider this as a semi-ADV.

Would I buy a bottle again? Not 100% sure.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 8 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Chanelr !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Monday.
I'm not so happy about the Monday part.
Today's review is Escobar's Beans from @BaD Mountain (aka Rebel Revolution Vape)

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> Happy Monday.
> I'm not so happy about the Monday part.
> Today's review is Escobar's Beans from @BaD Mountain (aka Rebel Revolution Vape)
> 
> View attachment 170160



@Chanelr Looking forward to hearing your take on this one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> @Chanelr Looking forward to hearing your take on this one!


You have done this one before right?


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> You have done this one before right?



Yep! But don't read my review as it might influence you, even if you think it won't! Which is also why I'm not saying anything about the juice now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> Yep! But don't read my review as it might influence you, even if you think it won't! Which is also why I'm not saying anything about the juice now.


Promise I won't 
We will find out afterwards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Escobar's Beans
*Manufactured By:* Rebel Revolution Vape
*Flavour Profile:* Mocha Java
*Packaging:* 30, 60 and 120ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

These flavours were all sent to me from @BaD Mountain (Rebel Revolution Vape) for review purposes. This review is done on the 6mg.
*
My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The 30ml bottle comes packed in a nifty little box and both the box and the bottle's label matches.

The label shows all relevant information, the PG/VG ratio, the nicotine strength, etc. You can also see the name of the brand and juice very clearly.

With the finger taste test, I get a caramelish taste of toasty coffee beans. Slight throat burn, which I expected on a 6mg juice.

Upon inhale I get a fair amount of tasty roasted coffee beans, and the caramel taste I got with the finger tasting test dramatically decreases with inhale. 

With exhaling same flavour notes as on inhale,only difference is that there is a slight sweetness to it.

I find that the flavour is released best on the dual RDA. I think this can down really well with a nice piece of chocolate. Although I love a good coffee flavour, it's just not a full ADV for me.

Would I buy a bottle again? I am 80% sure.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA_
*
Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 170212
> 
> *Juice Name:* Escobar's Beans
> *Manufactured By:* Rebel Revolution Vape
> *Flavour Profile:* Mocha Java
> *Packaging:* 30, 60 and 120ml Easy Dripper
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG
> 
> These flavours were all sent to me from @BaD Mountain (Rebel Revolution Vape) for review purposes. This review is done on the 6mg.
> *
> My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> The 30ml bottle comes packed in a nifty little box and both the box and the bottle's label matches.
> 
> The label shows all relevant information, the PG/VG ratio, the nicotine strength, etc. You can also see the name of the brand and juice very clearly.
> 
> With the finger taste test, I get a caramelish taste of toasty coffee beans. Slight throat burn, which I expected on a 6mg juice.
> 
> Upon inhale I get a fair amount of tasty roasted coffee beans, and the caramel taste I got with the finger tasting test dramatically decreases with inhale.
> 
> With exhaling same flavour notes as on inhale,only difference is that there is a slight sweetness to it.
> 
> I find that the flavour is released best on the dual RDA. I think this can down really well with a nice piece of chocolate. Although I love a good coffee flavour, it's just not a full ADV for me.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? I am 80% sure.
> 
> View attachment 170213
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
> iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
> Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank
> Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA_
> *
> Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.
> 
> COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_



Glad that you enjoyed it @Chanelr but sad that you're only 80% sure if you would buy it again! I'm 100% sure that I would!

It's interesting that you pick up a caramel flavour, which I didn't, but you have a far more sensitive palate than I do!!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> Glad that you enjoyed it @Chanelr but sad that you're only 80% sure if you would buy it again! I'm 100% sure that I would!
> 
> It's interesting that you pick up a caramel flavour, which I didn't, but you have a far more sensitive palate than I do!!


80% is better than a solid no

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

Morning everybody!
Today I will be reviewing G.O.A.T from Null Eliquid

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* G.O.A.T
*Manufactured By:* <Null/> Premium E-liquid.
*Flavour Profile:* Orange, Blackcurrant and Mango.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 2mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from <Null/> Premium E-liquid for review purposes. So when I was notified they are making a fruit flavoured vape I was beyond excited. Official launch date was the 1st of June 2019.

G.O.A.T stands for Greatest of All Time, and they know I will be the judge of that 
*
My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

As a programmer, this juice spoke to me on a different level than others before even tasting it because it is familiar to my day-to-day job. Geek mode = ON.

The label is a white design with the logo and name in purple and pink. With a little icon with headphones and profile visible. Then we also have the ingredients, nicotine level and a warning sign.

With the finger tasting test, you will get the sweet ripe taste of mango, tasty blackcurrant and a zesty taste of the orange. I also found the flavour has a bit of icyness to it.

With inhale you will experience all 3 flavours in one go. The orange, the light undertones of the blackcurrant, the sweet mango and a dashing amount of ice which finishes off the flavours nicely.

Upon exhale the blackcurrant and orange comes through a bit more, but does not overpower each other or the mango flavour. Still a good amount of ice on exhale and leaves you feeling refreshed.

I prefer this flavour in the RTA and this one will definitely pass as a semi ADV. They definitely broke the boundaries on this one.

Would I buy a bottle again? Without hesitation.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## RainstormZA

Chanelr said:


> As a programmer, this juice spoke to me on a different level than others before even tasting it because it is familiar to my day-to-day job. Geek mode = ON.


Lol I'm also a coder too. 

Geeks FTW!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr

RainstormZA said:


> Lol I'm also a coder too.
> 
> Geeks FTW!!!


Lol geeks are awesome
And we look pretty good too

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chanelr

Good morning everybody!
Review for today Bubblegum from Hyp Eliquids.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BaD Mountain

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 170212
> 
> *Juice Name:* Escobar's Beans
> *Manufactured By:* Rebel Revolution Vape
> *Flavour Profile:* Mocha Java
> *Packaging:* 30, 60 and 120ml Easy Dripper
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG
> 
> These flavours were all sent to me from @BaD Mountain (Rebel Revolution Vape) for review purposes. This review is done on the 6mg.
> *
> My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> The 30ml bottle comes packed in a nifty little box and both the box and the bottle's label matches.
> 
> The label shows all relevant information, the PG/VG ratio, the nicotine strength, etc. You can also see the name of the brand and juice very clearly.
> 
> With the finger taste test, I get a caramelish taste of toasty coffee beans. Slight throat burn, which I expected on a 6mg juice.
> 
> Upon inhale I get a fair amount of tasty roasted coffee beans, and the caramel taste I got with the finger tasting test dramatically decreases with inhale.
> 
> With exhaling same flavour notes as on inhale,only difference is that there is a slight sweetness to it.
> 
> I find that the flavour is released best on the dual RDA. I think this can down really well with a nice piece of chocolate. Although I love a good coffee flavour, it's just not a full ADV for me.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? I am 80% sure.
> 
> View attachment 170213
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
> iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
> Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank
> Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA_
> *
> Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.
> 
> COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_



Thank you for the awesome review Chanel

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

BaD Mountain said:


> Thank you for the awesome review Chanel


It is only a pleasure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 170417
> 
> *Juice Name:* G.O.A.T
> *Manufactured By:* <Null/> Premium E-liquid.
> *Flavour Profile:* Orange, Blackcurrant and Mango.
> *Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 2mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG
> 
> This juice was sent to me from <Null/> Premium E-liquid for review purposes. So when I was notified they are making a fruit flavoured vape I was beyond excited. Official launch date was the 1st of June 2019.
> 
> G.O.A.T stands for Greatest of All Time, and they know I will be the judge of that
> *
> My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> As a programmer, this juice spoke to me on a different level than others before even tasting it because it is familiar to my day-to-day job. Geek mode = ON.
> 
> The label is a white design with the logo and name in purple and pink. With a little icon with headphones and profile visible. Then we also have the ingredients, nicotine level and a warning sign.
> 
> With the finger tasting test, you will get the sweet ripe taste of mango, tasty blackcurrant and a zesty taste of the orange. I also found the flavour has a bit of icyness to it.
> 
> With inhale you will experience all 3 flavours in one go. The orange, the light undertones of the blackcurrant, the sweet mango and a dashing amount of ice which finishes off the flavours nicely.
> 
> Upon exhale the blackcurrant and orange comes through a bit more, but does not overpower each other or the mango flavour. Still a good amount of ice on exhale and leaves you feeling refreshed.
> 
> I prefer this flavour in the RTA and this one will definitely pass as a semi ADV. They definitely broke the boundaries on this one.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? Without hesitation.
> 
> View attachment 170416
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
> iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
> Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank
> Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA_
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.
> 
> COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_




OOOOOHHHH This is up my alley! How does the mango compare to Nasty's cushman in this juice? Similar type of mango with the pulpyness together with the Black currant and orange? 

I am still to find or mix a great Orange juice, so this is very interesting blending it with black current which i love and mango which i love even more!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

StompieZA said:


> OOOOOHHHH This is up my alley! How does the mango compare to Nasty's cushman in this juice? Similar type of mango with the pulpyness together with the Black currant and orange?
> 
> I am still to find or mix a great Orange juice, so this is very interesting blending it with black current which i love and mango which i love even more!


In all honesty I have not tried Cushman yet, so I am not able to compare it. But it is a good juice though and I am 90% sure you will enjoy it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

Chanelr said:


> In all honesty I have not tried Cushman yet, so I am not able to compare it. But it is a good juice though and I am 90% sure you will enjoy it



Oh you need to get Cushman Mango and Grape or Mango and banana! A bit sweet but epic. My ADV DIY juice is based on these.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

StompieZA said:


> Oh you need to get Cushman Mango and Grape or Mango and banana! A bit sweet but epic. My ADV DIY juice is based on these.


Oh awesome. Nasty Juice actually got in contact with me yesterday and got anotber big UK brand but it is hush hush for now until finalized

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Bubblegum
*Manufactured By:* Hyp
*Flavour Profile:* Bubblegum Candy
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from @Pho3niX90 at The Vape Den for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is quite straight forward and blue in colour design with the name standing our clearly. We also have visible the ingredients, nicotine level and a warning sign. 

With the finger tasting test the taste I get it very close to those candies you got in the coin machines, but I tend to lean more towards the bubblegum syrup you get for icecream or milkshakes.

With inhale I was a little bit disappointed that the bubblegum taste subsided and I would have liked it to be a bit more in your face bubblegum, you know like biting into a candy (that affect) and a slight increase of sweetness.

Upon exhale I get a little but of the bubblegum flavour, but I suppose it is not the end of the world. The flavour is there, but not just there enough in my personal opinion. The warmer the coil, the more the flavour comes out.

I think the flavour is best in the tank, but it's sadly not an ADV for me. It's a good flavour with a price to fit any pocket.

Would I buy a bottle again? Sadly no.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA_

*Available for purchase here : *
https://www.thevapeden.co.za/products/hyp-bubblegum-60ml

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

StompieZA said:


> OOOOOHHHH This is up my alley! How does the mango compare to Nasty's cushman in this juice? Similar type of mango with the pulpyness together with the Black currant and orange?
> 
> I am still to find or mix a great Orange juice, so this is very interesting blending it with black current which i love and mango which i love even more!



@StompieZA Orange Fizz by @Blends Of Distinction Of Distinction is the best orange - seriously! It's like biting into a fresh, juicy orange - the taste is so real! My review is here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chanelr said:


> Oh awesome. Nasty Juice actually got in contact with me yesterday and got anotber big UK brand but it is hush hush for now until finalized



It's awesome that you have stuck with it and Vendors are supporting you @Chanelr!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## StompieZA

Hooked said:


> @StompieZA Orange Fizz by @Blends Of Distinction Of Distinction is the best orange - seriously! It's like biting into a fresh, juicy orange - the taste is so real! My review is here



Ahh nice, Will check it out! Thanks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Rob Fisher said:


> It's awesome that you have stuck with it and Vendors are supporting you @Chanelr!


Thanks uncle Rob❤

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Friday.
Last review for the week and the month of June.
Lola's Cola from Just Like That Ejuice

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Lola's Cola
*Manufactured By:* Just Like That
*Flavour Profile:* Blue raspberry cola on ice
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

I was thrilled to receive the new juices from Just Like That to review. This review is done on the 3mg.

This juice was launched only recently and I love the classic twist to it.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is very purple and red showing all relevant information, the PG/VG ratio, the nicotine strength, the brand name, etc. You can also see the juice name very clearly and this cute little pinup lady.

With the finger taste test, you will get the taste of sweet blue raspberry and cola, followed by a dash of ice. There is just something about this juice, that completely blows my taste buds away.

With inhale I get the sweethish blue raspberry taste, followed by the fizzy cola taste and just he right amount of ice. I think personally the flavour balance is pretty spot on.

With exhaling it is one of those flavours that again don't differ from inhale.

I have to say I really enjoy this flavour on the single coil RDA and the tank.

Would I buy a bottle again? I think so.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Monday!
Can you guys believe we are halfway through the year?
First review for July, Purple Rain from Ruffbeard Vapes

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> Happy Monday!
> Can you guys believe we are halfway through the year?
> First review for July, Purple Rain from Ruffbeard Vapes
> 
> View attachment 170890



Halfway through the year and I haven't got to the bottom of my January To Do list yet 
Love the name of this juice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Purple Rain
*Manufactured By:* Ruff Beard
*Flavour Profile:* Grape candy gum with ice.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 2 and 5mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Ruff Beard for review purposes. This review is done on the 2mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label has a purple colour and then a dude playing guitar. Meet Bob. Then we also have visible the ingredients, nicotine level and a warning sign.

With the finger tasting test I got this proper taste of candy gum, mixed with the grape and a good amount of ice. 

With inhale I was quite relieved to find that it not that grape flavour that ruins everything, rather the grape compliments the gum taste well and the ice.

Upon exhale the ice first leaves your palate, followed by the grapy gum taste. The ice comes through a bit more on exhale and leaves you feeling refreshed.

I prefer this flavour on the dual coil RDA. Although it's not overly sweet and a unique gum flavours it's sadly just not a full ADV for me personally. 

If you are a grape candy lover, I do recommend this.

Would I buy a bottle again? Yes.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Chanelr

Morning guys and girls.
I hope everyone in Johannesburg is nice and warm today. Review for today Frui Tea from K E-liquids. (@KZOR)

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## CaliGuy

StompieZA said:


> Oh you need to get Cushman Mango and Grape or Mango and banana! A bit sweet but epic. My ADV DIY juice is based on these.



Have you tried the Vapology Mango range?

As close to the Cushman series at half the price and better still this juice doesn’t disintegrate your cotton like the Cushman does.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA

CaliGuy said:


> Have you tried the Vapology Mango range?
> 
> As close to the Cushman series at half the price and better still this juice doesn’t disintegrate your cotton like the Cushman does.
> 
> View attachment 171038



I havent but it looks great! Due to me DIYing my own mango which is very very close to cushman without cotton issues, chances of me buying another mango juice is slim but will see if i can try it out somewhere.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

@Chanelr I await your take on Frui Tea with bated breath ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Frui Tea
*Manufactured By:* K E-liquids
*Flavour Profile:* Peach and Apricot Tea
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 2 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 40PG/60VG

So I have previously done a review on @KZOR's DIY juices and this man has a talent. When I was approached to review this flavour, I was absolutely honoured. 
*
My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is a very calming type of waterwash effect with peach branches, the logo and the familiar little Kzor. Then we also have visible the ingredients, nicotine level and a warning sign.

With the finger tasting test I got the sweet taste of peach blended with the apricot, light undertones of the tea and this little tickle of ice which I personally enjoy.

With inhale I was really relieved not to have to oversweet "in your face" peach. Apricot and peach can be such a tricky combination, but I feel these rather compliment each other well without overpowering of flavours. Then the tea and ice, is just right to round off the juice nicely.

Upon exhale the ice first leaves your palate, by the apricot and peach. I am not sure which one is released first, but I just get light hints of the tea. Still no overpowering of flavours and the balance is good.

Fair warning, this flavour is not for everyone's palate but I quite enjoyed it as it is not your average super sweet peach and apricot as we all know it. I prefer this flavour in the mesh coil tank and although I enjoy this flavour it just misses my semi-ADV mark.

Would I buy a bottle again? I really think I would.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

@KZOR's Frui Tea is, for me, fantastic! As you said @Chanelr it's not oversweet. I seldom vape any juice as an ADV but this one I did!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Ouch!
Thanks @Chanelr for your honest opinion.
Appreciate the time you took to do the review.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> @KZOR's Frui Tea is, for me, fantastic! As you said @Chanelr it's not oversweet. I seldom vape any juice as an ADV but this one I did!!


The more flavours you try the harder it gets

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

KZOR said:


> Ouch!
> Thanks @Chanelr for your honest opinion.
> Appreciate the time you took to do the review.


Only a pleasure.❤


----------



## Rob Fisher

@KZOR's Peach Iced Tea is a real winner for me... and there are very few juices other than Red Pill that I vape so when I actually finish a bottle of another juice you know I rate it highly! I bought a bottle of it when I was in CT and I finished the bottle yesterday!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Chanelr

Rob Fisher said:


> @KZOR's Peach Iced Tea is a real winner for me... and there are very few juices other than Red Pill that I vape so when I actually finish a bottle of another juice you know I rate it highly! I bought a bottle of it when I was in CT and I finished the bottle yesterday!


That is awesome uncle Rob


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> @KZOR's Peach Iced Tea is a real winner for me... and there are very few juices other than Red Pill that I vape so when I actually finish a bottle of another juice you know I rate it highly! I bought a bottle of it when I was in CT and I finished the bottle yesterday!



Wow yes that is something! @KZOR put me down for a bottle of Peach Iced Tea at the next vape meet please!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Morning everybody.
Review for today Gorgeous Guava from Authentic Alchemist.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chanelr

Today I celebrate 1 year on the forum.
Omw how time flies.
Review time

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Gorgeous Guava
*Manufactured By:* Authentic Alchemist
*Flavour Profile:* Sweet guava, lime, fresh fruits & spices
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Authentic Alchemist for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label has a very elegant design, show the logo, the juice name, full flavour profile and a nice combination of guava, lime and mint leaves. It also has a good warning label and nic strength. Sadly, the PG/VG levels are not indicated.

With the finger tasting test I get the sweet taste of the guava, with the lime balacing the sweetness and a decent amount of ice.

With inhale I got a delicious amount of guava and I was quite pleased to find how nicely the lime and ice rounds off the guava flavour. And because lime is more a sour flavour it subsides the sweetness. I did not experience the flavour to be like normal guava juice or the actual fruit.

Upon exhale the flavours are consistant, no flavour overpowers each other and I think the balance is spot on. I did find that the warmer the coil, you will experience a bit of the spices and it definitely pushed my taste buds to the brink.

I would so like to mix this up in a smoothie when the summer it's us again. I find that the flavour performs best on the RTA, however I do not consider this as an ADV for me personally.

Would I buy a bottle again? I have no idea.



*
Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver

Chanelr said:


> Today I celebrate 1 year on the forum.
> Omw how time flies.
> Review time



Congrats on the 1 year @Chanelr !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Silver said:


> Congrats on the 1 year @Chanelr !!


Thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Congrats with year 1 of many to come Thank you for your great reviews @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Congrats with year 1 of many to come Thank you for your great reviews @Chanelr


Thank you.
It's only a pleasure

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> Today I celebrate 1 year on the forum.
> Omw how time flies.
> Review time



@Chanelr You've certainly added value to the forum!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> @Chanelr You've certainly added value to the forum!
> View attachment 171302


 aw thank you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Safz_b

Congrats @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Safz_b said:


> Congrats @Chanelr


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Congrats on the one year mark, may you be blessed in your journey and have much more to the comings years!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

RainstormZA said:


> Congrats on the one year mark, may you be blessed in your journey and have much more to the comings years!


Thank you so much xxx

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Congrats on your 1-year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Congrats on your 1-year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks you


----------



## Chanelr

Coming up for review today, the Geek Vape Flint All in One MTL kit.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chanelr

The Geekvape Flint All in One MTL kit was sent to me from @Pho3niX90 at The Vape Den for review purposes. So this mod is known as the "Anti Pod" kit.

Please note this is an MTL device and tank.







*Device Specs :*
- Product Size: 6mm x 22mm
- Output Voltage: 2V, 3.5V and 3.8V
- Resistance range: 1 – 3ohm
- Battery: 1000mAh internal
- USB Charging
- 3 Level Power output indicator and battery level indicator
- IPX5 Water Resistant

You can move through three VV modes:
V = 3.2V (Low; LED color Red)
V = 3.5V (Medium; LED color Blue)
V = 3.8V (High; LED color Green)

Switching between VV modes is simple: just click the fire button three times and the LED will change color depending on what mode you’re in.

*The Tank and Coils:*
- 1.2Ω NS Coil (designed for nic salts)
- Height: 38.35mm (including drip tip)
- Diameter: 23mm
- Adjustable Bottom Airflow (Five settings)
- Slide across top fill
- Capacity: 2ml
- 510 pin

*Changing The Coil*
1. Simply screw in the coil to the bottom part of the tank
2. Place glass over the bottom section
3. Screw the top part of the tank down.

(Even though this is for salts, I still recommend proper priming of the coils)

*Pros :*
- Ample vent holes on the bottom of the device
- 5 Air Intake Settings
- Easy to use
- Light weight
- Light indicator for output of the device which also acts as the battery level indicator.
- Very good build quality
- Good flavour
- Quick firing

*Cons :*
- Minor Leakage
- Drip tip is non interchangeable
- Not water resistant
- Battery life is a bit too short for my liking.

*In Conclusion:*

There is no wattage mode; everything is done in VV (variable voltage) and this is fine, as the Flint’s tank is designed with this in mind. I found 3.2V was ideal for my needs.

As with any other device, the biggest issue I always have is leakage or condensation. But with this little device, I did not experience it that much. I did however experience a bit of spit back if the device was standing for a few days.

When the device is fully charged, depending on usage the battery life should last you roughly 2 days.

The coils itself also has a pretty good lifespan, one lasted me 2 weeks on 25mg strength salts. What I love most about this device is that if you don't like a flavour you can throw it out and put in a new flavour, where as with a refillable pod you literally need to vape everything.

If you are looking for clouds, as with all MTL devices, you aren’t going to get any here from this device. This makes the device ideal for those that prefer stealth vaping.




*Available for purchase here :*
https://www.thevapeden.co.za/products/geekvape-flint-aio-mtl-kit-1000mah

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._

_Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._

_COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping_

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Chanelr
Looks like a good little device
I like the drip tip shape - looks comfortable

Question : You say it gets 3.5 stars for affordability - but what does it cost? Didnt see the price unless I missed it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Silver said:


> Thanks @Chanelr
> Looks like a good little device
> I like the drip tip shape - looks comfortable
> 
> Question : You say it gets 3.5 stars for affordability - but what does it cost? Didnt see the price unless I missed it.


Vape Den had them (sold out) for R 400.00 each, I see most other sites are R 585.00 upwards and the coils are your average of R 85.00 each. It's probably not 'expensive expensive', I just got a bit more strict on my ratings  started to feel like Oprah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hope everyone had a smashing weekend. Review for today Mixed Berry Iced Tea from Craftsmen Vape co

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Mixed Berry Iced Tea
*Manufactured By:* Craftsmen Vape co
*Flavour Profile:* A variety of juicy mixed berries, blended with our special, subtle tea mix smothered with a bit of coolness to bring it all toghether.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 2 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Craftsmen Vape co for review purposes. This review is done on the 2mg.
*
My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label has a red and black design with the logo standing out and the flavour profile, as well as a full flavour description. Then there is also visible warning signs, etc.

With the finger tasting test I got the sweet taste of the mixed berrries and tea. not oversweet at all and a perfect balance on the ice.

With inhale the first flavour that hits my palate is the ice, then the mixed berries graces your palate with their presence. I did not really experience the tea flavour in the juice, but the balance is good and not too sweet.

Upon exhale it is one of those flavours that leaves your palate in reverse, as the ice leaves last it makes you feel refreshed. I do feel that the flavour on exhale is a little bit 'dampened' and not so sharp as with inhale. Still a pretty good balance.

I personally enjoyed this flavour most on the dual coil RDA, just not an ADV for me.

Would I buy a bottle again? I think I would.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_
*
Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Vapessa

Awesome Reviews as always @Chanelr

Congrats on your 1 year

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Vapessa said:


> Awesome Reviews as always @Chanelr
> 
> Congrats on your 1 year


Thank you
TVC's official birthday is the 6th of September

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Morning everybody.
Coming up for review today is Choc Mint Ice Cream from SLTZ that falls under the Nomadic Elixirs range.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Choc Mint Ice Cream
*Manufactured By:* Sltz (Nomadic Elixirs)
*Flavour Profile:* Chocolate chips inside a delicious and creamy mint ice cream.
*Packaging:* 30ml easy dripper bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 25 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 50PG/50VG

These nic salts were sent to me by Nomadic Elixirs for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label has a very clean and clear design (white and green) with the name, flavour profile, all other necessary information and proper warning signs, which I was able to read clearly when I put my glasses on.

Upon inhale I get the sweet and creamy taste of the choc mint ice cream, I have to say these guys nailed the flavour comparison pretty well. Even on 25mg salts, I did not experience any throat burn with inhale.

With exhaling the chocolate pushes through more for me personally, but I feel that the flavours are a bit muted on exhale. The flavour does however come through a lot more on the Flint.

Will I buy a bottle again? It's a no.



*
Devices/Setup Used :*
_Renova Zero
Renova Seed
Geekvape Flint
Artery Pal II_

*Please note :*
_These products are specifically designed for use in pod base devices only. Please do not use Nic Salt e-liquid in your RTA's, RDA's, RDTA's or Sub-Ohm Tanks.

This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Chanelr

Morning everybody.
Review for today Strawbry Kicker from Steeped Juice.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Strawbry Kicker
*Manufactured By:* Steeped Juice
*Flavour Profile:* A robust formula of strawberry, cereal and milk.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 25PG/75VG

This juice was sent to me from Joshua at Steeped Juice for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg. A little back story as why I choose to do Strawbry Kicker first, is because I was told this flavour under performs, the strawberry "disappears" and that I need to vape this first thing in the morning. So to cure by curiosity I did the complete opposite.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

I would like to start off with how much I actually love this branding. The black labels on the bottles are neatly designed with shiney foil added and the colour matches to the flavour. And to top it off, it comes packaged in a nifty little box (white) and the colours match back to the bottles and flavour. It has it all, name, flavour profile, full flavour description, warning signs etc. Definitely one of the few labels and boxes that I admire, as you can see a lot of thought and effort went into it.

With the finger tasting test I got the sweet taste of strawberry, the creaminess of the milk and just enough taste of the cereal.

With inhale the first flavour that pops onto your palate is the taste of strawberry milk then the cereal follows. I feel that this flavour is not too sweet and the balance between the profiles are spot on.

Upon exhale the flavours are consistant and does not not differ from exhale, though after a few puffs the strawberry does get a bit muted. None of the flavours overpower each other.

I prefer this flavour in the mesh tank for some reason, and the flavour flourishes on 40 - 60W. This one is a semi-ADV for me. 

Would I buy a bottle again? I would.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Good morning!
Hope everyone had a great weekend.
Starting the week off with Litchi Bang Watermelon from Rubix E-liquid

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CaliGuy

Chanelr said:


> Today I celebrate 1 year on the forum.
> Omw how time flies.
> Review time



I know I’m late as usual but Congrats @Chanelr and thanks for all the awesome review content!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Chanelr said:


> Good morning!
> Hope everyone had a great weekend.
> Starting the week off with Litchi Bang Watermelon from Rubix E-liquid
> 
> View attachment 172194



This one I’m very interested in, they have another Litchi with Apple which I need your opinion on. Love my Litchi profiles but sadly not many good ones available.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

CaliGuy said:


> This one I’m very interested in, they have another Litchi with Apple which I need your opinion on. Love my Litchi profiles but sadly not many good ones available.


Aw now I am leaving that one for last.
Sorry about that 
Not sure if I would be able to squeeze that one inn before VapeCon though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

CaliGuy said:


> I know I’m late as usual but Congrats @Chanelr and thanks for all the awesome review content!


It's okay, the thought that counts 
Thank you so much and thanks for all the support

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Chanelr said:


> Aw now I am leaving that one for last.
> Sorry about that
> Not sure if I would be able to squeeze that one inn before VapeCon though



I will patiently wait for your review or if they are at Vapecon which I doubt I can try it there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Litchi Bang Watermelon
*Manufactured By:* Rubix E-Liquid
*Flavour Profile:* A blend of mouthwatering watermelon and sweet succulent litchi.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 2 and 5 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Rubix E-liquid for review purposes. This review is done on the 2mg.
*
My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The new labels are very eye catching. It has this water paint image of watermelon slice and litchi, and the name stands out properly with all the other necessary information. No PG/VG levels indicated.

With the finger tasting test I found that the litchi tastes almost identical to the fruit, with the sweet watermelon and a good balance of ice.

With inhale I found the juicy crispy taste of the watermelon blended with the sweet litchi and I find that the flavour has a nice ice tone to it. I am also really surprised at the level of balance between the flavours.

Upon exhale this is again one of those juices where the flavour profile is consistant and doesn't change at all. After vaping this, it makes me feel refreshed but on a very sweet note.

I find that the flavour performs best on the RTA, however I do not consider this as an ADV for me personally as I don't really like watermelon vape flavours, but it is a flavour I would be able to vape occasionally.

Would I buy a bottle again? Maybe.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Chanelr

Review for today.
FAR Candy Punch from Element Eliquids

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor

hi, have you tried or will you be reviewing any CBD juices ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

vicTor said:


> hi, have you tried or will you be reviewing any CBD juices ?


Hello.
I think I will be steering clear of that

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Chanelr said:


> Hello.
> I think I will be steering clear of that



C'mon! Then you can change the ratings to 1-Star = slight buzz and 5-Stars = I cant feel my face right now....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> C'mon! Then you can change the ratings to 1-Star = slight buzz and 5-Stars = I cant feel my face right now....






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> C'mon! Then you can change the ratings to 1-Star = slight buzz and 5-Stars = I cant feel my face right now....


Very funny.
Then we have the repeat of Friday

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Candy Punch
*Manufactured By:* FAR by Element (Designer Nic Salts)
*Flavour Profile:* Bold sweet bursts of rainbow candy.
*Packaging:* 10ml easy dripper bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 10 or 20 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 40PG/60VG

These nic salts were sent to me by Vape Republic SA for review purposes and this review is done on the 20mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is funky with the flavour profile and the name visible, and everyone who knows Element will spot it easily. It also has very visible warning signs and any other relevant information.

Upon inhale I don't really know how to describe the flavour other than sticking your mouth full of all the skittle flavours and chewing it and it is extremely sweet.

With exhaling the flavour is the same as with inhale 

For those that love super sweet candy, this one is a must try. I have no pod preference on this one.

Will I buy a bottle again? Nope.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Renova Zero
Renova Seed
Geekvape Flint
Artery Pal II_

*Please note :*
_These products are specifically designed for use in pod base devices only. Please do not use Nic Salt e-liquid in your RTA's, RDA's, RDTA's or Sub-Ohm Tanks.

This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Chanelr

Today's Review.
Lemon Sherbets from Dinner Lady

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Lemon Sherbets
*Manufactured By:* Dinner Lady
*Flavour Profile:* Tangy lemon candy.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Dinner Lady SA for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg and it falls under the Tuck Shop range.
*
My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is bright yellow, shows the logo and the juice name. It also has a good warning label and nic strength. 

With the finger tasting test I get the taste of lemon, not your average sour lemon as it has more of a sweetness to it. I also get light undertones of the sherbet.

With inhale I get the proper taste of lemon fizziness and just enough sweetness to tickle your taste buds. I did however find that when using on high wattage you get a throat irritation. But the balance is good.

Upon exhale the flavours are exactly the same, though the sweetness level excells a bit. 

I find that the flavour performs best on the dual RDA, however I do not consider this as an ADV for me personally.

Would I buy a bottle again? I don't think so.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Chanelr

Morning everyone.
Review for today.
The brand new Cumulus X AIO from @Twisp

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Looking forward to hearing about this @Chanelr !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Silver said:


> Looking forward to hearing about this @Chanelr !


I am very excited to share it.
Only roughly 10 more hours to go

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

The Cumulus X AIO was sent to me from @Twisp for review purposes. Only launched recently on the 12th of July and I was absolutely thrilled to get my hands on one. Let's take a look...






*Device Specs :*
- 25 x 129 mm
- Stainless Steel
- Silicone Seals
- Ultem Tank
- Physical Vapour Deposition (PVD) Coating - (Black)
- Variable Wattage: 55W | 50W | 45W | 40W | 35W
- 3000 mAh Battery
- Bottom Fill
- Extra: Included 510 base accessory for Tank Mode

*Changing through wattage modes:*
- While the device is on click the fire button 3x in rapid succession.
- Single click the Fire button to cycle through the 5 power levels
- Long press to confirm and exit.
- Wattages: 35W (1 LED), 40W (2 LEDs), 45W (3 LEDs), 50W (4 LEDs), 55W (5 LEDs)

*The Tank and Coils:*
- Coil Types/s: 0.2Ω STL Mesh Coil / Stainless Steel / Organic Cotton
- 0.4Ω STL Coil / Kanthal / Organic Cotton (Backwards Compatible)
- Tank Volume: 2 / 3.5ml (when filled with the Atomizer Head in the Tank)
- Note : The Cumulus X is 100% compatible with the Cumulus Atomizer heads.

*Changing The Coil :*
- Ensure tank is empty and upside down
- Unscrew battery part from tank
- Use the special tool if coil is attached to the Ultem tank
- Prime the new coil
- Fit new coil to tank
- Refill tank
- Screw battery back to tank
- Wait around 5 minutes for wick to soak
Note : Don’t fill the tank to the max.

*Pros :*
- 5 Wattage settings
- Easy to use
- Light weight
- Light indicator for output of the device which also acts as the battery level indicator.
- Amazing build quality
- Excellent flavour
- Quick firing
- Can use the tank on another device
- Short circuit protection
- Overheat protection
- Low voltage protection

*Cons :*
- Minor Leakage when overfilled
- Filling the tank

*In Conclusion:*

I absolutely love this device and I honestly can not find anything wrong with it. It is simple to use, light weight and compact, and it is rocking on the flavour and vapour department.

As with any other device, the biggest issue I always have is leakage. But with this one, I did not experience it, only when I overfilled I had this issue. I have left the device lying down and upside down to test the leakage and was pleased with the results. I am just not drop testing this one.

When the device is fully charged, depending on usage the battery life should last you roughly 2-4 days depending on your usage and the really nice thing is that it only takes 3 hours to fully charge. I used the device mostly on 55W and changed between fruity to desserty flavours a lot to see how the coil reacts to it. Week and a half later and we are still good on the coil front.

I also attached the 510 base to the Ultem tank and used it for a day on my Rincoe Mechman on around 40W, did not experience any issues although I think this tank looks best on the Cumulus in my personal opinion.

You can really see the hard work that went into the design and development into this device. Regarding the price, as I will be asked that question. The RRP is R 999.95 in my mind 1k. Yes, I know for Twisp it is on the pricey side, but I really really think it is worth every cent.





Available at your nearest dedicated Twisp store or online here :
https://www.twisp.co.za/product/detail/669999-cumulus-x-aio-starter-pack

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver

Hi @Chanelr 

Thanks for the review

Is this a MTL or DL device?
I may have missed it but didnt see that in your review

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Silver said:


> Hi @Chanelr
> 
> Thanks for the review
> 
> Is this a MTL or DL device?
> I may have missed it but didnt see that in your review


Straight to Lung or Direct to Lung, which ever term you prefer

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Saturday fam.
Review for today is Black Raz from @Sickboy77 . This juice is just launching today. So if you are in Durban head down to Hotbox031 and grab yourself a bottle.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Black Raz
*Manufactured By:* Sickboy77 Eliquids
*Flavour Profile:* Blackcurrant, kiwi and raspberry.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 2 and 5 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from @Sickboy77 for review purposes. This review is done on the 2mg.

Please note this is a Limited Edition flavour, just lauched today and available at Hotbox031 in Durban only.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is pretty eye catching. I has an image of raspberries and mint leaves and because the label is black the name stands out properly with all the other necessary information.

With the finger tasting test I got the sweet but not oversweet taste of raspberry, the blackcurrant and a light kick of the kiwi.

With inhale I found that the flavours are a softish flavour almost like a candy. You will get the taste of the raspberry, blackcurrant and kiwi. None of the flavours overpower each other and the flavour is also not over sweet.

Upon exhale this is again one of those juices where the flavour profile is consistant and doesn't change at all.

I find that the flavour performs great on both RDA's, the RTA and the tank. I even had a taste in the Twisp Cumuls to compare, spot on and consistant flavour. Now bring out an iced version pretty please.

Would I buy a bottle again? Solid yes.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 172641
> 
> 
> *Juice Name:* Black Raz
> *Manufactured By:* Sickboy77 Eliquids
> *Flavour Profile:* Blackcurrant, kiwi and raspberry.
> *Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 2 and 5 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG
> 
> This juice was sent to me from @Sickboy77 for review purposes. This review is done on the 2mg.
> 
> Please note this is a Limited Edition flavour, just lauched today and available at Hotbox031 in Durban only.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> The label is pretty eye catching. I has an image of raspberries and mint leaves and becausr the label id black the name stands out properly with all the other necessary information.
> 
> With the finger tasting test I got the sweet but not oversweet taste of raspberry, the blackberry and a light kick of the kiwi.
> 
> With inhale I found that the flavours are a softish flavour almost like a candy. You will get the taste of the raspberry, blackberry and kiwi. None of the flavours overpower each other and the flavour is also not over sweet.
> 
> Upon exhale this is again one of those juices where the flavour profile is consistant and doesn't change at all.
> 
> I find that the flavour performs great on both RDA's, the RTA and the tank. I even had a taste in the Twisp Cumuls to compare, spot on and consistant flavour. Now bring out an iced version pretty please.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? Solid yes.
> 
> View attachment 172642
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
> iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
> Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
> Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.
> 
> COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_


Thanks for the kind words

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 172641
> 
> 
> *Juice Name:* Black Raz
> *Manufactured By:* Sickboy77 Eliquids
> *Flavour Profile:* Blackcurrant, kiwi and raspberry.
> *Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 2 and 5 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG
> 
> This juice was sent to me from @Sickboy77 for review purposes. This review is done on the 2mg.
> 
> Please note this is a Limited Edition flavour, just lauched today and available at Hotbox031 in Durban only.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> The label is pretty eye catching. I has an image of raspberries and mint leaves and becausr the label id black the name stands out properly with all the other necessary information.
> 
> With the finger tasting test I got the sweet but not oversweet taste of raspberry, the blackberry and a light kick of the kiwi.
> 
> With inhale I found that the flavours are a softish flavour almost like a candy. You will get the taste of the raspberry, blackberry and kiwi. None of the flavours overpower each other and the flavour is also not over sweet.
> 
> Upon exhale this is again one of those juices where the flavour profile is consistant and doesn't change at all.
> 
> I find that the flavour performs great on both RDA's, the RTA and the tank. I even had a taste in the Twisp Cumuls to compare, spot on and consistant flavour. Now bring out an iced version pretty please.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? Solid yes.
> 
> View attachment 172642
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
> iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
> Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
> Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.
> 
> COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_



Sounds great
Thanks @Chanelr 

Congrats @Sickboy77

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Monday fam.
Review for today Blackcurrant Ice from LiQ-it

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Blackcurrant Ice
*Manufactured By:* Liq-it
*Flavour Profile:* Sweet, tart blackcurrants with refreshing ice.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from @Pho3niX90 at The Vape Den for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is purple with the logo big, the name of the juice, white outlines of the fruits and all necessesary information is visible. The other cool thing is the 'i' of the logo is a mod. No PG/VG levels visible.

With the finger tasting test I expierenced a very strong yet not very sweet blackcurrant taste along with a lot of ice.

With inhale I got the taste of the sweet blackcurrant then the ice follows. I do feel that the ice is a bit overpowering on this one.

Upon exhale the flavours are mostly the same, the ice is still one too much on this one.

Flavour is good on the single coil RDA and that is about all I can say. You really can't screw up a single flavour juice.

Would I buy a bottle again? Sadly, no.




*Available for purchase here:*
https://www.thevapeden.co.za/products/liq-it-blackcurrant-ice-60ml

*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Chanelr

Coming up for review today, Stroopwafel from Mr Hardwicks'

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Beserker786

Hi Chanel!

Thanks for the great reviews, I've always read them to help consider juices!

I was just wondering if you ever do a "blind test", without reading the composition and flavor profiles? I was just thinking this would add to your great reviews, as sometimes when I think I'm tasting like an orange, I usually taste orange, and I've noticed a friend of mine does "blind" smell tests of my flavors, and sometimes comes up with flavors that I've not considered part of the juice profile, but indeed has been used such as coconut candy example.

Keep up the great work.
B

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Looking forward to hearing your views on Stroopwafel @Chanelr !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Beserker786 said:


> Hi Chanel!
> 
> Thanks for the great reviews, I've always read them to help consider juices!
> 
> I was just wondering if you ever do a "blind test", without reading the composition and flavor profiles? I was just thinking this would add to your great reviews, as sometimes when I think I'm tasting like an orange, I usually taste orange, and I've noticed a friend of mine does "blind" smell tests of my flavors, and sometimes comes up with flavors that I've not considered part of the juice profile, but indeed has been used such as coconut candy example.
> 
> Keep up the great work.
> B


Hi @Beserker786 to be honest, not really hey. Sometimes I taste things that are not mentioned on the flavour profiles and sometimes I don't taste things that are mentioned on the flavour profiles. I have done a few reviews that this has happened before.

I do however sometimes get flavours for testing long before release for example @Sickboy77 that sent me flavours with just the names.
Which leaves me on the guessing game and purely give my feedback on what I taste and how I experience the juice. Very funny if you taste something that is not even close to being correct

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Stroopwafel
*Manufactured By:* Mr. Hardwicks'
*Flavour Profile:* Crispy waffle filled with creamy caramel & maple syrup.
*Packaging:* 75ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 2.5 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Mr. Hardwicks' for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label has a very oldish design to it, which I absolutely adore as it is very heritage. With the name big and bold, necessary warning signs and nic strength. The PG/VG levels are not indicated.

With the finger tasting test you get the taste of the sweet caramel and maple syrup, the freshly baked waffles and a very harsh throat burn.

With inhale I get rather sweet but not oversweet taste of the caramel and maple syrup. Then the taste of the freshly baked waffles jump on your palate. I think the balance between the flavours is good and flavours don't compromise the each other.

Upon exhale the flavours are consistant, no flavour overpowers each other and all the flavour components hit your palate all at once with exhale. 

This flavour for me personally is awesome in the tank around 60W. To best explain what I experienced, is those little damn expensive waffles you get at Starbucks (if you are lucky enough to get your hands on them in South Africa). The flavour is pretty similar to that minus the sugar overload.

Would I buy a bottle again? I believe so.



*
Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Chanelr

Review for today.
Mad Mango from Flavair Eliquid

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Mad Mango
*Manufactured By:* Flavair/Blackstone Distribution
*Flavour Profile:* Mango with a cool undertone of mint.
*Packaging:* 120ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from @Vape Republic for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is very straight forward, black and orange. Brand name and flavour very visible. With proper warning signs. Sadly, the PG/VG levels are not indicated.

With the finger tasting test I got a very sweet and tangy taste of mango, and more than just an undertone of mint.

With inhale I get a fair amount of mango and mint, though not as sweet as with the finger tasting test. I think the balance is also good, but I would have rather opted for ice instead of mint.

Upon exhale the mango flavour does subside a bit and the mint comes through a bit more than on inhale.

Flavour is best on the dual RDA. Although I love my mango flavours and ice, this flavour does not tickle my tastebuds.

Would I buy a bottle again? It's a no.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Chanelr

Review for today.
Strawberry Macaroon Salts from Dinner Lady

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Strawberry Macaroon
*Manufactured By:* Dinner Lady
*Flavour Profile:* A combination of creamy almond coconut macaroons topped with a delicious serving of fresh strawberries.
*Packaging:* 30ml easy dripper bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 30 and 50mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 50PG/50VG

These nic salts were sent to me by Dinner Lady South Africa for review purposes and this review is done on the 50mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

This juice falls under the Salts range. The design of the label is pink, white and silver. There is also a big warning sign and all other information you might need.

Upon inhale, except for the harsh throat hit as it is 50mg. The creamy almond coconut hits your palate first and it is rounded off nicely with the taste of fresh strawberries. It finds a solid middle ground between over-sweet and too sweet.

With the exhale the flavour stays exactly the same which is really what I am looking for in the perfect salts. I personally think with this type of mix it can get a bit tricky to blend the flavours together perfectly and with nic salts it is a completely different ball game.

Preferred device on this on? Hard to say.

Will I buy a bottle again? Maybe, but rather the 30mg.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Renova Zero
Renova Seed
Geekvape Flint
Artery Pal II_
*
Please note :*
_These products are specifically designed for use in pod base devices only. Please do not use Nic Salt e-liquid in your RTA's, RDA's, RDTA's or Sub-Ohm Tanks.

This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Review for today.
Carbide from Northern Craft Vapes

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Carbide
*Manufactured By:* Northern Craft Vapes
*Flavour Profile:* Sweet grape and a shot of ice
*Packaging:* 30ml easy dripper bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 15 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 40PG/60VG

These Nic Salts were sent to me by Northern Craft Vapes for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is purple with the name standing out a lot, the flavour profile and all other necessary information you might need.

Upon inhale the flavour is this sweet delicious candy-ish grape taste with an good level of ice.

With exhaling I am so glad that the flavour is the same to inhale. Little bit on the sweet side for my tastebuds, but once I started I could not stop. It also has a good blend between the grape and the ice.

Will I buy a bottle again? I think so.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Renova Zero
Renova Seed
Geekvape Flint
Artery Pal II_

*Please note :*
_These products are specifically designed for use in pod base devices only. Please do not use Nic Salt e-liquid in your RTA's, RDA's, RDTA's or Sub-Ohm Tanks.

This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Chanelr

Review for today.
Gupta Frozen Assets from Rebel Revolution Vape.
(@BaD Mountain)

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Gupta Frozen Assets
*Manufactured By:* Rebel Revolution Vape
*Flavour Profile:* Strawberry, Kiwi and Grape (Icy)
*Packaging:* 30, 60 and 120ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This flavour was sent to me from Kobus AKA @BaD Mountain at Revolution Vape for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The 30ml bottle comes packed in a nifty little box and both the box and the bottle's label matches. The design itself is more retro and come on, who doesn't just love this name.

The label shows all relevant information, the PG/VG ratio, the nicotine strength, etc. You can also see the name of the brand and juice very clearly.

With the finger taste test, I get the grape flavour, mixed with the strawberry, the kiwi and ofcourse the ice. Flavours taste well blended.

Upon inhale I first get the taste of the grape, more a candy grape but grape. Followed by the sweet taste of strawberries, light dazzle of the kiwi and a decent amount of ice rounding the flavour off.

With exhaling same flavour inhale, except I don't taste the kiwi. But there is still a good balance between the flavour profiles.

I find that the flavour is released best on the RTA and I find this to be a semi-ish ADV.

Would I buy a bottle again? At the moment it's a 50/50.



_*
Devices/Setup Used :*
Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Monday fam.
Review for today.
Mango to the Max (No Mint) from Prime Vape

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Mango to the Max (no mint)
*Manufactured By:* Prime Vape
*Flavour Profile:* Sweet, fresh and exotic tropical ripe mango.
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3, 6, 12 and 18mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Prime Vape for review purposes. Review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is very notable showing all relevant information with a cool little comic image of Max, the PG/VG ratio, the nicotine strength, the price, etc. You can also see the name of the brand and juice very clearly.

With the finger tasting test I get the taste of the sweet tropical mango, not much to it.

With inhale I get the taste of the sweet juicy mango, think the level of sweetness is pretty good.

Upon exhale the mango flavour flourishes even more on your palate.

Flavour is good on the RTA. Semi-ish ADV but I really honestly prefer the ice version.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 6


----------



## Chanelr

Morning!
Review for today Creamy Pineapple from Null Eliquid

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Creamy Pineapple
*Manufactured By:* <Null/> Premium E-liquid.
*Flavour Profile:* Smooth and decadent, creamy and absolutely delicious pineapple tart.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 2mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from <Null/> Premium e-liquid for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

As a programmer, this juice spoke to me on a different level than others before even tasting it because it is familiar to my day-to-day job. Geek mode = ON.

The label is a yelllowish design with the logo and name in a green and white colour. With a little pineapple with headphones and flavour profile visible. Then we also have the ingredients, nicotine level and a warning sign. No PG/VG indication.

With the finger tasting test, you will find a sweet creamy taste of pineapple, followed by a bit of a throat burn and then the tarty crust.

With inhale the flavours are blended pretty well and both flavour profiles hit your palate in one go.

Upon exhale the tarty flavour leaves your palate first and after that the sweet and creamy pineapple.

Does it actually taste like a pineapple tart? No idea, I haven't had one yet but I am on the hunt to find it now.

I prefer this flavour in the tank, just not an ADV for me personally.

Would I buy a bottle again? I don't think so.



*
Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_
*
Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 4


----------



## Chanelr

Review for today.
Lime Solo from Liquid Faction

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Lime Solo
*Manufactured By:* Liquid Faction
*Flavour Profile:* A subtle lime and cream along with a few secrets barely chilled but oh so smooth.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 2 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Liquid Faction for review purposes. .

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is a glossy green with silver, the brand name and the name of the juice stands out boldly. For me it catches my eye immediately. All necessary warnings are also visible clearly. Shake bottle well before use, as this makes a slight difference in the flavour.

With the finger tasting test I get a sweet but not oversweet taste of the lime, the taste of the cream and for some reason a little hint of biscuit.

With inhale I got the the taste of the cream and the lime, not too sweet for my tastebuds and a tickle of chill. The lime is also not that in your face type of lime, it's rather subtle.

Upon exhale the flavours are consistant but the biscuit taste is back, which I think compliments the flavour rather well.

This flavour is absolutely amazing on the dual RDA for me personally. Just misses the full ADV mark.

Would I buy a bottle again? I believe so.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Vapessa

You really do Awesome Reviews @Chanelr 
Love reading them

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

Vapessa said:


> You really do Awesome Reviews @Chanelr
> Love reading them


Thanks for all the support ❤

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Review for today.
Five'o from @Sickboy77

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Five'O
*Manufactured By:* Sickboy77 Eliquids
*Flavour Profile:* Delightful coffee combined with freshly baked doughnuts.
*Packaging:* 30ml easy dripper bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 12 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 50PG/50VG

This MTL flavour was sent to me by @Sickboy77 for review purposes.
*
My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label has a very cute little traffic officer on with the name and full flavour description. It also has very visible warning signs and any other relevant information. PG/VG ratio is not mentioned.

Upon inhale I get the rich taste of coffee followed by the taste of freshly baked doughnuts. What I like is that the flavour has a nice balance between sweet and salty, and I did not experience any throat irritation.

With exhaling the doughnut flavour pushes through a little bit more over the coffee flavour and the level of the coffee taste is still there on your palate.

I think for coffee lovers, this one is a must try. This flavour falls under my morning vape list, and it is great compared with a cup of coffee. I prefer using this flavour most in the Renova Seed.

Will I buy a bottle again? Yes.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Renova Zero
Renova Seed
Geekvape Flint
Artery Pal II_

*Please note :*
_These products are specifically designed for use in pod base devices only. Please do not use Nic Salt e-liquid in your RTA's, RDA's, RDTA's or Sub-Ohm Tanks.

This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Chanelr

TGIF!!
What is your favourite or day by day device?
I actually enjoy two.
The Rincoe Mechman and the Artery Pal 2

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches

Smoant Pasito, nifty little device

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

lesvaches said:


> Smoant Pasito, nifty little device
> View attachment 173660


Nice setup.
How is the leakage?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 173663
> View attachment 173664
> View attachment 173665


Lovely setups right there.
How is that Twisp Cubano?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Chanelr said:


> Lovely setups right there.
> How is that Twisp Cubano?


Thank you kindly .It is my ADV Mtl juice  it is like Red Pill is to Uncle Rob.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Thank you kindly .It is my ADV Mtl juice  it is like Red Pill is to Uncle Rob.


Oh nice.
I am struggling to find an ADV MTL flavour that I don't get tired of.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Chanelr said:


> Oh nice.
> I am struggling to find an ADV MTL flavour that I don't get tired of.


I you don't like tobacco juice stay clear from Cubano

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches

Chanelr said:


> Nice setup.
> How is the leakage?


i have had absolutely none. so happy with it after replacing my PAL II.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

lesvaches said:


> i have had absolutely none. so happy with it after replacing my PAL II.
> View attachment 173674


I just close the airflow of the Pal when I am not using it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

MrGSmokeFree said:


> I you don't like tobacco juice stay clear from Cubano


I like tobacco flavours, it's just when mixed with funny flavours that I don't like it that much.
I am currently busy testing @BaD Mountain's Apache Leaf MTL (Vanilla Pipe Tobacco) and so far I am enjoying it because I don't taste just vanilla.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Morning!
Hope everybody had a good weekend.
Review for today Mango Fandango from Just Like That

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CaliGuy

Chanelr said:


> I like tobacco flavours, it's just when mixed with funny flavours that I don't like it that much.
> I am currently busy testing @BaD Mountain's Apache Leaf MTL (Vanilla Pipe Tobacco) and so far I am enjoying it because I don't taste just vanilla.



Try get your hands on some Pied Piper Redwood Or Arabian Nights, both are very authentic tasting tobaccos that shy away from the deserty side where a lot of tobaccos these days tend to go. I would class this range as Tobacco forward with some surprises and tasty notes.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Chanelr said:


> Morning!
> Hope everybody had a good weekend.
> Review for today Mango Fandango from Just Like That
> 
> View attachment 173854



Seems to be a lot of fruity profiles these days that are mixed with Cream, Milk or Vanilla in some way or other. I think it caters for the vapers that enjoy the milkshake styles eLiquids. With so many variations available now I need to get into some sampling again to see if my taste buds will accept these newer creamier style fruit profiles.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

CaliGuy said:


> Try get your hands on some Pied Piper Redwood Or Arabian Nights, both are very authentic tasting tobaccos that shy away from the deserty side where a lot of tobaccos these days tend to go. I would class this range as Tobacco forward with some surprises and tasty notes.



I can second that - tobacco forward is my favorite as well, but you know that @CaliGuy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

CaliGuy said:


> Try get your hands on some Pied Piper Redwood Or Arabian Nights, both are very authentic tasting tobaccos that shy away from the deserty side where a lot of tobaccos these days tend to go. I would class this range as Tobacco forward with some surprises and tasty notes.


I will keep that in mind

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Mango Fandango
*Manufactured By:* Just Like That
*Flavour Profile:* A chilled sweet ripe mango dipped in a light vanilla bean ice cream.
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

I was thrilled to receive the new juices from Just Like That to review. This review is done on the 3mg.

This juice was launched only recently and I love the classic twist to it.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is very green and with bits of orange showing all relevant information, the PG/VG ratio, the nicotine strength, the brand name, etc. You can also see the juice name very clearly and this cute little modern lady.

With the finger taste test, I got the taste of the sweet mango, little taste of the chillness and then the vanilla bean creamy ice cream makes it's presence.

With inhale I got all these tasty flavours on my palate in one go and I personally think the flavours compliment each other rather well.

With exhaling it is one of those flavours yet again don't differ from inhale.

What I enjoy most about this flavour is that if I vape this at around 25-30W the vanilla bean ice cream comes through more, but if you push this flavour over 45W the mango flavour comes through more.

I have to say I really enjoy this flavour on the RTA, but prefer this flavour in the tank.

Would I buy a bottle again? I will.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 173910
> 
> *Juice Name:* Mango Fandango
> *Manufactured By:* Just Like That
> *Flavour Profile:* A chilled sweet ripe mango dipped in a light vanilla bean ice cream.
> *Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG
> 
> I was thrilled to receive the new juices from Just Like That to review. This review is done on the 3mg.
> 
> This juice was launched only recently and I love the classic twist to it.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> The label is very green and with bits of orange showing all relevant information, the PG/VG ratio, the nicotine strength, the brand name, etc. You can also see the juice name very clearly and this cute little modern lady.
> 
> With the finger taste test, I got the taste of the sweet mango, little taste of the chillness and then the vanilla bean creamy ice cream makes it's presence.
> 
> With inhale I got all these tasty flavours on my palate in one go and I personally think the flavours compliment each other rather well.
> 
> With exhaling it is one of those flavours yet again don't differ from inhale.
> 
> What I enjoy most about this flavour is that if I vape this at around 25-30W the vanilla bean ice cream comes through more, but if you push this flavour over 45W the mango flavour comes through more.
> 
> I have to say I really enjoy this flavour on the RTA, but prefer this flavour in the tank.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? I will.
> 
> View attachment 173911
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
> iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
> Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
> Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.
> 
> COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_



Will lookout for this one at VapeCon! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Review for today.
Peach Iced Tea from Craftsmen Vape co

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Peach Iced Tea
*Manufactured By:* Craftsmen Vape co
*Flavour Profile:* Perfectly balanced sweet peach, infused with our special subtle tea mix, with a bit of coolness.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 2 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Craftsmen Vape co for review purposes. This review is done on the 2mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label has a red and gold design with the logo standing out and the flavour profile, as well as a full flavour description. Then there is also visible warning signs, etc.

With the finger tasting test I got the sweet taste of the peach and tea. Not oversweet and a spot on balance of the ice.

Before proceeding, please note I tasted little to no peach mixed when the mod is set to under 60W. So this review is based on high wattage usage. Also shake the bottle well before use.

With inhale the first flavour that hits my palate is the peach, more like a candy taste than fruit for me and then the ice makes it's presence. Still a very good balance, but none of the tea.

Upon exhale the tea comes through a little bit more on your palate, then the sweet peach and ice follows. I would just have liked the tea flavour to be a little bit stronger.

I enjoyed this flavour a bit more in the tank and it just misses the semi-ADV mark for me.

Would I buy a bottle again? I doubt it.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 8


----------



## Chanelr

Morning everyone!
Review for today.
Roll-in Donut from Steeped Juice.
What will the verdict be?

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Roll-In Donut
*Manufactured By:* Steeped Juice
*Flavour Profile:* Deepfried dough, glazed sweet sugar with a sprinkle of cinnamon.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 25PG/75VG

This juice was sent to me from Joshua at Steeped Juice for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg. I choose this flavour because I love donuts and I was very curious.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

I would like to start off with how much I actually love this branding. The black labels on the bottles are neatly designed with shiney foil added and the colour matches to the flavour. And to top it off, it comes packaged in a nifty little box (white) and the colours match back to the bottles and flavour. It has it all, name, flavour profile, full flavour description, warning signs etc. Definitely one of the few labels and boxes that I admire, as you can see a lot of thought and effort went into it.

With the finger tasting test I got the sweet taste of icing, and just a little bit of the donut and cinnamon.

With inhale the very first flavour that pops onto my palate is the taste of donuts with small hints of the sugar and cinnamon.

Upon exhale my palate is just blown away. The taste of the donuts and on top of that the sweet icing that they put on your average donuts and a little bit of cinnamon just to tickle your taste buds. 

Donut flavours are pretty tricky to nail, but I think these flavours knocks it out of the park. Good balance between the flavours, not too sweet and no flavours overpower each other.

So the verdict, absolutely LOVE this flavour. Sweetish and tasty donuts without it going to the hips. I enjoyed this flavour on all my setups.

Would I buy a bottle again? Indeed.



*
Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 174157
> 
> *Juice Name:* Roll-In Donut
> *Manufactured By:* Steeped Juice
> *Flavour Profile:* Deepfried dough, glazed sweet sugar with a sprinkle of cinnamon.
> *Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 25PG/75VG
> 
> This juice was sent to me from Joshua at Steeped Juice for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg. I choose this flavour because I love donuts and I was very curious.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> I would like to start off with how much I actually love this branding. The black labels on the bottles are neatly designed with shiney foil added and the colour matches to the flavour. And to top it off, it comes packaged in a nifty little box (white) and the colours match back to the bottles and flavour. It has it all, name, flavour profile, full flavour description, warning signs etc. Definitely one of the few labels and boxes that I admire, as you can see a lot of thought and effort went into it.
> 
> With the finger tasting test I got the sweet taste of icing, and just a little bit of the donut and cinnamon.
> 
> With inhale the very first flavour that pops onto my palate is the taste of donuts with small hints of the sugar and cinnamon.
> 
> Upon exhale my palate is just blown away. The taste of the donuts and on top of that the sweet icing that they put on your average donuts and a little bit of cinnamon just to tickle your taste buds.
> 
> Donut flavours are pretty tricky to nail, but I think these flavours knocks it out of the park. Good balance between the flavours, not too sweet and no flavours overpower each other.
> 
> So the verdict, absolutely LOVE this flavour. Sweetish and tasty donuts without it going to the hips. I enjoyed this flavour on all my setups.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? Indeed.
> 
> View attachment 174156
> 
> *
> Devices/Setup Used :*
> _Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
> iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
> Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
> Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.
> 
> COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_



OK WOW a 5.5! Bazinga! Will test this one at VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Rob Fisher said:


> OK WOW a 5.5! Bazinga! Will test this one at VapeCon!


And for me a 5 star in ADV is quite something  I hope these flavours will be there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

No review today.
Just a little drop of motivation.
Tomorrow's review is something a bit different than usual.

Keep it cloudy...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Chanelr

Morning everyone.
Due to some unforseen things this review will be dropping today.
Apache Leaf from Rebel Revolution Vape (@BaD Mountain)
MTL vs DL.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver

Ooh @Chanelr - this is very interesting!

A tobacco from @BaD Mountain 
Mmmm.... 
Looking forward to hearing more

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Chanelr

So for today's review, I am doing it a bit different. Same flavour profile, but MTL vs DL.




*Juice Name:* Apache Leaf
*Manufactured By:* Rebel Revolution Vape
*Flavour Profile:* Vanilla Pipe Tobacco
*Packaging:* 30, 60 and 120ml Easy Dripper (DL) | 30ml Easy Dripper (MTL)
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 3 and 6mg (DL) | 12mg (MTL)
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG (DL) | 50PG/50VG (MTL)

This flavour was sent to me from @BaD Mountain at Revolution Vape for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg for DL.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The both bottle label design matches. The design itself is black and red, with a nice indian feel to it.

The label shows all relevant information, the PG/VG ratio, the nicotine strength, etc. You can also see the name of the brand and juice very clearly.

With the finger taste test, I get the taste of the pipe tobacco with a litte bit of the vanilla. Flavours taste well blended.

*DL*
Upon inhale I first get the taste of the pipe tobacco, it is more on the sweeter side compared to your normal tobacco and the vanilla comes through a little bit.

*MTL*
With the inhale I found the vanilla to come through a bit more but the pipe tobacco is still there. Rather solid throat hit in my opinion.

*DL*
With exhaling same flavour as on inhale, except I found that the vanilla flavour is more present but it is not that overpowering taste of vanilla. There is a good balance between the flavour profiles.

*MTL*
Flavour does not differ much from the DL exhale experience.

I find that the flavour is released best on the dual RDA and for the MTL I prefer the flavour in the Pal 2.

Tobacco in general is a tough flavour, because many people have different preferences how they want it to taste or how it should taste. Then one goes and adds all these funny flavours to it. For me personally, not too bad.

Would I buy a bottle again? DL no, MTL definitely.






*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank
Renova Zero
Renova Seed
Geekvape Flint
Artery Pal II_

*Please note:*
_These products are specifically designed for use in pod base devices only. Please do not use Nic Salt e-liquid in your RTA's, RDA's, RDTA's or Sub-Ohm Tanks

This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Chanelr

I think the MTL version is something I will make a note to try at some point!

Will make a turn past @BaD Mountain 's stand at VapeCon and see if I can give it a whirl.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

Silver said:


> Thanks @Chanelr
> 
> I think the MTL version is something I will make a note to try at some point!
> 
> Will make a turn past @BaD Mountain 's stand at VapeCon and see if I can give it a whirl.


I would say give it a bash.
As per my previous comments, not a fan of tobacco being mixed with something. But the vanilla is so soft in Apache Leaf, making it a smooth pipe tobacco. I would recommend it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

Morning everyone, I am back!
Review for today.
The Custard Cup from Hyp Eliquids.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 173066
> 
> *Juice Name:* Strawberry Macaroon
> *Manufactured By:* Dinner Lady
> *Flavour Profile:* A combination of creamy almond coconut macaroons topped with a delicious serving of fresh strawberries.
> *Packaging:* 30ml easy dripper bottle
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 30 and 50mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 50PG/50VG
> 
> These nic salts were sent to me by Dinner Lady South Africa for review purposes and this review is done on the 50mg.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> This juice falls under the Salts range. The design of the label is pink, white and silver. There is also a big warning sign and all other information you might need.
> 
> Upon inhale, except for the harsh throat hit as it is 50mg. The creamy almond coconut hits your palate first and it is rounded off nicely with the taste of fresh strawberries. It finds a solid middle ground between over-sweet and too sweet.
> 
> With the exhale the flavour stays exactly the same which is really what I am looking for in the perfect salts. I personally think with this type of mix it can get a bit tricky to blend the flavours together perfectly and with nic salts it is a completely different ball game.
> 
> Preferred device on this on? Hard to say.
> 
> Will I buy a bottle again? Maybe, but rather the 30mg.
> 
> View attachment 173065
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _Renova Zero
> Renova Seed
> Geekvape Flint
> Artery Pal II_
> *
> Please note :*
> _These products are specifically designed for use in pod base devices only. Please do not use Nic Salt e-liquid in your RTA's, RDA's, RDTA's or Sub-Ohm Tanks.
> 
> This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.
> 
> COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_



Apologies for the off topic but I'd like to know how the Renova Zero performed against the Pal II. What did you think?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Apologies for the off topic but I'd like to know how the Renova Zero performed against the Pal II. What did you think?


Nothing to be sorry about 
You know that is a very hard question. For me the Zero and the Pal II are both great. But I would rather say the Pal II and the only reason for that is, if you put a flavour in and you don't like it you can get it out easily. With the Zero if the flavour is bad, you still need to vape it to get it out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* The Custard Cup
*Manufactured By:* Hyp Eliquid
*Flavour Profile:* A deliciously fresh baked vanilla custard wrapped up in a layer of sweet pastry all topped off with a hint of cinnamon. 
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Paul at Hyp Eliquid for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is quite straight forward and black in design with the name standing our clearly in white and gold. We also have visible the ingredients, nicotine level and a warning sign. 

With the finger tasting test the taste I get it sweet and creamy taste of the custard, little bit of the pastry and a hint of the cinnamon.

With inhale I get the taste of the creamy sweet custard, mixed with the pastry and no taste of the cinnamon. I would have personally liked this flavour to be a little bit sweeter but the flavour is good.

Upon exhale the flavour is mostly the same except the hint of cinnamon comes into play on your palate and I feel it rounds off the flavour nicely.

The flavour is best for me in the RTA, sadly not an ADV. It's a good flavour with a price to fit any pocket.

Would I buy a bottle again? I'm thinking about it.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 4


----------



## Chanelr

Morning!
Review for today :
Peach Blue Razz from Cloud Nurdz/Cloud Nurdz SA

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## StompieZA

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 165137
> 
> 
> *Juice Name:* Mango to the Max
> *Manufactured By:* Prime Eliquid
> *Flavour Profile:* Sweet, fresh and exotic tropical ripe mango with some ice.
> *Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3, 6, 12 and 18mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG
> 
> This juice was sent to me from Prime for review purposes. Review is done on the 3mg.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> The label is very notable showing all relevant information with a cool little comic image of Max, the PG/VG ratio, the nicotine strength, the price, etc. You can also see the name of the brand and juice very clearly.
> 
> With the finger tasting test I get the taste of the sweet tropical mango, with a fair amount of ice.
> 
> With inhale I get undertones of ripe juicy sweet mango with a proper amount of ice. I don't think the flavours overpower each other and the mango and ice levels are spot on.
> 
> Upon exhale the mango flavour dances on your palate followed by the ice. It's not too sweet, it's not too icey. It's just right.
> 
> Flavour is amazing on the dual coil RDA. As nice as the mango flavour is, it is just not a full ADV for me. But well done to Max on this outstanding juice, I look forward to many more.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? It's a yes from me.
> 
> View attachment 165138
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _Coilart Dpro 133 with Dpro RDA (dual coil)
> iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single coil)
> Geekvape Lucid with Lumi Tank_
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.
> 
> COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_



Thought id just give my feedback here. Tasted this juice over the past weekend and im not a very big fan...The mango just tastes weird to me. I cannot put my finger on it but not liking the mango used in this mix at all. Almost emptied the tank but managed to push through

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

StompieZA said:


> Thought id just give my feedback here. Tasted this juice over the past weekend and im not a very big fan...The mango just tastes weird to me. I cannot put my finger on it but not liking the mango used in this mix at all. Almost emptied the tank but managed to push through


The one with or without ice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Chanelr said:


> The one with or without ice?



Will confirm, almost sure its the one with ice, still have the bottle at home

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Peach Blue Razz
*Manufactured By:* Cloud Nurdz
*Flavour Profile:* Tasty combination of sweet lusciously juicy peaches combined with the tanginess of tart sour raspberries.
*Packaging:* 100ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Cloud Nurdz SA for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The juice comes packaged in a nifty little box and if you have a cupboard of juice it makes it so much easier to organize. Both the box and the bottle matches on the design which is blue, pink and orange. With massive warning labels (UK) and all necessary information.

With the finger tasting test I got a sweet taste of peach and the sour taste of raspberries all in one. Little bit of a throat tickle but nothing serious.

With inhale the flavour I love the fact that the sweet juicy peach comes out a little bit more than the sour raspberries. The flavour is balanced well.

Upon exhale the peach is a bit more dampened and gives the sourish raspberry candy taste the chance to emerge a bit more and play on your palate. Perfect balance between sweet and sour.

I prefer this flavour on the single coil RTA.
This flavour is available in Normal, Iced and Nic salts.

Would I buy a bottle again? Even though it passed the semi-ADV, I am not sure.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 3


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Friday.
Review for today...
Tangerine Queen from Authentic Alchemist

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Tangerine Queen
*Manufactured By:* Authentic Alchemist
*Flavour Profile:* Mother nature's sweetest Tangerine complimented by the most voluptuous litchi and harmonized with a little cheeky lime, that creates a multifarious citrus explosion! So we had to add a little ice to cool it all down.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Authentic Alchemist for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label has a very elegant design, show the logo, the juice name, full flavour profile and a nice combination of naartjie, litchi, lime and mint leaves. It also has a good warning label and nic strength. Sadly, the PG/VG levels are not indicated.

So for me a tangerine is absolutely one of my favourite fruits. So this review is pretty harder that usual.

With the finger tasting test I get the sweet juicy taste of the tangerine and litchi, with the lime balacing the sweetness and a decent amount of ice.

With inhale I got a delicious amount of tangerine, lightly presenced with the litchi and lime. I was quite surprise at how well these 3 flavours compliment each other, none is overbalanced and the ice level just rounds it off perfectly 

Upon exhale the flavours are consistant, no overpowering of the flavours and the amount of ice leaves you feeling refreshed.

This flavour is absolutely super in the tank and on the RDA.

Would I buy a bottle again? I believe so.



*
Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Sunday.
Review for today...
Ma Baker from Rebel Revolution Vape 
(@BaD Mountain)

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Ooh, this will be interesting, thanks @Chanelr 

Ma Baker from @BaD Mountain -just that sentence sounds very cool! Lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Ma Baker
*Manufactured By:* Rebel Revolution Vape
*Flavour Profile:* Blueberry Banana Bread
*Packaging:* 30, 60 and 120ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This flavour was sent to me from @BaD Mountain at Revolution Vape for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is retro-ish with a mean looking lady. The label shows all relevant information, the PG/VG ratio, the nicotine strength, etc. You can also see the name of the brand and juice very clearly.

With the finger taste test, I get the taste of both the banana and the sweetish blueberry, and it actually tastes like freshly baked bread.

Upon inhale I experienced the full taste of this blueberry banana bread. I do get a throat hit, and I would personally have preferred the banana to come through just a tad more. Never the less, this is a very tricky combination of flavours and I think it works well.

With exhaling the flavour is consistent and the balance is good. The flavours also don't overpower each other.

I find that the flavour is released best on the dual RDA. Seriously going to look for a recipe to make this into muffin size bites. If you are at VapeCon 2019, be sure to give this one a go.

Would I buy a bottle again? Indeed.



*
Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Chanelr

Morning.
Can't believe it is Monday again.
Hope everyone has a great day.
Review coming up today, Grape from Slick Eliquid

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Grape
*Manufactured By:* Slick eLiquid Co.
*Flavour Profile:* A deliciously sweet Grape flavoured
*Packaging:* 120ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 2 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This flavour has only launched recently and was sent to me from Slick eLiquid Co for review purposes. 

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is purple, white and silver. The label shows all relevant information, it also has a good warning label and nic strength. Sadly, the PG/VG levels are not indicated.

With the finger taste test, I get a very sweet grape flavour and for me it's a bit more a candy taste rather than fruity grape and it also has a nice tickle of ice to it.

Upon inhale I find that the grape is still leaning towards candy rather than fruit, but not an oversweet flavour.

With exhaling the flavour is consistent and still not oversweet. I am still experiencing a little bit of ice, litterly just enough to tickle your palate.

Flavour perform for me best personallyin the tank and RTA, but is just as good on the RDA's. Personally not a grape lover, but I enjoy this flavour.

Would I buy a bottle again? I don't know.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Chanelr

I have not done something different in a while.
So today I will be doing a complete Fruit Range Review from Dinner Lady

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chanelr

Today's review is something different again. Dinner Lady Fruits Range Review.

*Packaging:* 60ml dropper bottles
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30 PG / 70 VG




I was sent the entire range of the Fruit Range by Vape Dinner Lady for reviews and I decided to do a full review on all the flavour as I haven't done a range review in a while. All flavours are 3 mg.

The colour of the labels matches to the caps, all necesarry information and good warning signs. I would have liked to see the full flavour profile on it, sadly no PG/VG ratio indicated.

*Juice Name:* Berry Blast
*Flavour Profile:* A blast of cherries paired with a hint of raspberry.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience

Finger Taste Test:* Sweet taste of cherries with a bit of the raspberry, almost tastes like cherry halls minus the ice.
*Inhaling:* Fairly sweet taste of cherries, and the raspberry lightly tickles your tastebuds.
*Exhaling:* Taste is mostly the same as on inhale, though the raspberry comes through a little bit more.
*Preference:* Single coil RDA
*Would I buy it again?* I don't know.




*Juice Name:* Melon Twist
*Flavour Profile:* Seriously twisted melon with kiwi.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

*Finger Taste Test:* Very sweet taste of melon, actually very close taste to the fruit and the kiwi comes through also.
*Inhaling:* Sweet juicy taste of the melon followed by the kiwi. Think the balance between the flavours are good.
*Exhaling:* The flavours are mostly the same, though I feel the kiwi comes through a bit more than on inhale.
*Preference:* RTA
*Would I but it again?* Nope.




*Juice Name:* Purple Rain
*Flavour Profile:* Drops of blueberry, raspberry and lemon.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

*Finger Taste Test:* Sweet taste of the blueberry and raspberry and also the sour lemon.
*Inhaling:* Very sweet taste of the blueberry and raspberry with slight sour lemon tickling your palate.
*Exhaling:* Flavour is mostly consistant, but I found the lime to come through a lot more and I personally absolutely love the sassy sour lemon.
*Preference:* Tank and dual RDA.
*Would I buy it again?* Absolutely.




*Juice Name:* Pink Wave
*Flavour Profile:* Strawberry, lemon and coconut.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

*Finger Taste Test:* Very strong bitter taste of the lemon and coconut, and then the sweet strawberry.
*Inhaling:* The strawberry is really muted for me on inhale and the lemon and coconut comes through a lot. It is more a sour than sweet flavour.
*Exhaling:* The strawberry comes through a bit more, but the lemon and coconut is still pretty overpowering and I personally feel the balance between the flavours are a bit off.
*Preference:* Dual RDA
*Would I buy it again?* I doubt it.




I think overall the Fruit Range is a great range and every flavour is unique in it's own way. The one that stands out the most for me personally is Purple Rain, followed by Melon Twist (and I rarely enjoy a melon flavour).

*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank
_
*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 7


----------



## StompieZA

Great informative review there! There is only one flavor i absolutely love from dinner lady

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

StompieZA said:


> Great informative review there! There is only one flavor i absolutely love from dinner lady


Thank you 
Which one would that be?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Chanelr said:


> Thank you
> Which one would that be?



Lemon Tart

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

StompieZA said:


> Lemon Tart


Oh that one I have not tried.
Sounds sweetish

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy

@Chanelr was wondering when you would get around to the Dinner Lady Fruits Range. Must say I agree with your review on all 4 profiles. 

The Berry Blast is my favorite, seeing as Cherry is such a difficult flavor to get right in a vape juice I feel Dinner Lady have managed to do something rather special with this profile. 

The Purple Rain is the must buy profile from this range. The 3 flavors work so well together and surprise ones tastebuds, such a enjoyable vape. 

I dont have much love for the remaining profiles, Strawberry and Kiwi don’t do it for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Chanelr said:


> Happy Friday.
> Review for today...
> Tangerine Queen from Authentic Alchemist
> 
> View attachment 174885



Keen to try this Tangerine Queen, was so excited about 18 Karat which is the same profile but sadly the Vanilla Ice Cream in that juice didn’t tickle my fancy. 

This Tangerine Queen with the Lime as the 3rd flavor is exactly what the Tangerine and Litchi needs. Can’t wait to get a bottle for myself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

CaliGuy said:


> Keen to try this Tangerine Queen, was so excited about 18 Karat which is the same profile but sadly the Vanilla Ice Cream in that juice didn’t tickle my fancy.
> 
> This Tangerine Queen with the Lime as the 3rd flavor is exactly what the Tangerine and Litchi needs. Can’t wait to get a bottle for myself.


When you do get a bottle, let me know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

CaliGuy said:


> @Chanelr was wondering when you would get around to the Dinner Lady Fruits Range. Must say I agree with your review on all 4 profiles.
> 
> The Berry Blast is my favorite, seeing as Cherry is such a difficult flavor to get right in a vape juice I feel Dinner Lady have managed to do something rather special with this profile.
> 
> The Purple Rain is the must buy profile from this range. The 3 flavors work so well together and surprise ones tastebuds, such a enjoyable vape.
> 
> I dont have much love for the remaining profiles, Strawberry and Kiwi don’t do it for me.


Thanks for the feedback.
Yep, I will most probably be quiet on the reviews until after vapecon and I have a very bad flu so not much taste happening here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Chanelr said:


> When you do get a bottle, let me know



Struggling to find locally. Can order directly from the manufacturer but then it will cost R290 for a 60ml including courier. Hoping to find this Tangerine Queen at Vapecon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

CaliGuy said:


> Struggling to find locally. Can order directly from the manufacturer but then it will cost R290 for a 60ml including courier. Hoping to find this Tangerine Queen at Vapecon


Let's hope so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

CaliGuy said:


> Struggling to find locally. Can order directly from the manufacturer but then it will cost R290 for a 60ml including courier. Hoping to find this Tangerine Queen at Vapecon


R190 + R65 for shipping
Take two no shipping.
Information directly from source

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hi everyone, you might have seen I have been a little bit on the quiet side.
I caught a very bad flu and was unable to do any reviews last week.

This week I will be focusing a bit more on VapeCon 2019, as I have been waiting for this since VapeCon 2018.
Those who follow me on Facebook and Instagram will see that I will be making quite a few posts this week.

Three of those posts will be posted here as well

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Some important VapeCon 2019 stops.

1. Check out Game Changer from CloudWorx (@BATMAN)

2. Check out the revamp of the Hyp range and The Jozi City Vape co at the Severus Vape booth.

3. Pick up a Vape Dinner Lady disposable e-cigarette

4. Test out the new Wrath of the Grapes by the Prime Vape booth

5. Test some of the new 8 Ball Liquid flavours at the Vape Rebublic booth

6. Buy a bottle of Rainbow Blaze at the Pukka Juice booth

7. Restock on Red Pill at the Vapour Mountain booth, here I also want to try the two new flavours that are launching

8. Have a little taste of the new Cloud Nurdz Melon Kiwi at the Cloud Kings booth

9. Do some DIY juice tasting and voting

10. Buy a bottle of Jelly Babe MTL from the Flux Distro booth.

11. Try out the two new flavours from Gbom Vapes

12. Boost Eliquid comes highly recommended from my IG followers so definitely checking that one out

13. Tasting some of the White rabbit by Mr. Hardwicks’

14. Having a look at the Ncig by Nasty Juice

15. Silver Skies Vape Distro – very interested in the other Monsta Vape flavours

Seriously need to say hi to the folks at the following booths :

Twisp
@Silver and @Rob Fisher 
Steeped Juice
Rebel Revolution Vape @BaD Mountain 
Vapouround Magazine
Hats Vape Club

Meeting as much of you awesome people on the forum.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA

Chanelr said:


> Some important VapeCon 2019 stops.
> 
> 1. Check out Game Changer from CloudWorx (@BATMAN)
> 
> 2. Check out the revamp of the Hyp range and The Jozi City Vape co at the Severus Vape booth.
> 
> 3. Pick up a Vape Dinner Lady disposable e-cigarette
> 
> 4. Test out the new Wrath of the Grapes by the Prime Vape booth
> 
> 5. Test some of the new 8 Ball Liquid flavours at the Vape Rebublic booth
> 
> 6. Buy a bottle of Rainbow Blaze at the Pukka Juice booth
> 
> 7. Restock on Red Pill at the Vapour Mountain booth, here I also want to try the two new flavours that are launching
> 
> 8. Have a little taste of the new Cloud Nurdz Melon Kiwi at the Cloud Kings booth
> 
> 9. Do some DIY juice tasting and voting
> 
> 10. Buy a bottle of Jelly Babe MTL from the Flux Distro booth.
> 
> 11. Try out the two new flavours from Gbom Vapes
> 
> 12. Boost Eliquid comes highly recommended from my IG followers so definitely checking that one out
> 
> 13. Tasting some of the White rabbit by Mr. Hardwicks’
> 
> 14. Having a look at the Ncig by Nasty Juice
> 
> 15. Silver Skies Vape Distro – very interested in the other Monsta Vape flavours
> 
> Seriously need to say hi to the folks at the following booths :
> 
> Twisp
> @Silver and @Rob Fisher
> Steeped Juice
> Rebel Revolution Vape @BaD Mountain
> Vapouround Magazine
> Hats Vape Club
> 
> Meeting as much of you awesome people on the forum.



Basically Vapecon summed up right there lol hahahah! Enjoy my friend and will see you sunday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz_sh

Chanelr said:


> Some important VapeCon 2019 stops.
> 
> 1. Check out Game Changer from CloudWorx (@BATMAN)
> 
> 2. Check out the revamp of the Hyp range and The Jozi City Vape co at the Severus Vape booth.
> 
> 3. Pick up a Vape Dinner Lady disposable e-cigarette
> 
> 4. Test out the new Wrath of the Grapes by the Prime Vape booth
> 
> 5. Test some of the new 8 Ball Liquid flavours at the Vape Rebublic booth
> 
> 6. Buy a bottle of Rainbow Blaze at the Pukka Juice booth
> 
> 7. Restock on Red Pill at the Vapour Mountain booth, here I also want to try the two new flavours that are launching
> 
> 8. Have a little taste of the new Cloud Nurdz Melon Kiwi at the Cloud Kings booth
> 
> 9. Do some DIY juice tasting and voting
> 
> 10. Buy a bottle of Jelly Babe MTL from the Flux Distro booth.
> 
> 11. Try out the two new flavours from Gbom Vapes
> 
> 12. Boost Eliquid comes highly recommended from my IG followers so definitely checking that one out
> 
> 13. Tasting some of the White rabbit by Mr. Hardwicks’
> 
> 14. Having a look at the Ncig by Nasty Juice
> 
> 15. Silver Skies Vape Distro – very interested in the other Monsta Vape flavours
> 
> Seriously need to say hi to the folks at the following booths :
> 
> Twisp
> @Silver and @Rob Fisher
> Steeped Juice
> Rebel Revolution Vape @BaD Mountain
> Vapouround Magazine
> Hats Vape Club
> 
> Meeting as much of you awesome people on the forum.[/QUOT
> 
> Hi
> 
> could you please try the pulse juice at vapecon and maybe do a review
> 
> regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Will try and swing by

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz_sh

would be lovely to get a review from you on that juice... thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> Some important VapeCon 2019 stops.
> 
> 1. Check out Game Changer from CloudWorx (@BATMAN)
> 
> 2. Check out the revamp of the Hyp range and The Jozi City Vape co at the Severus Vape booth.
> 
> 3. Pick up a Vape Dinner Lady disposable e-cigarette
> 
> 4. Test out the new Wrath of the Grapes by the Prime Vape booth
> 
> 5. Test some of the new 8 Ball Liquid flavours at the Vape Rebublic booth
> 
> 6. Buy a bottle of Rainbow Blaze at the Pukka Juice booth
> 
> 7. Restock on Red Pill at the Vapour Mountain booth, here I also want to try the two new flavours that are launching
> 
> 8. Have a little taste of the new Cloud Nurdz Melon Kiwi at the Cloud Kings booth
> 
> 9. Do some DIY juice tasting and voting
> 
> 10. Buy a bottle of Jelly Babe MTL from the Flux Distro booth.
> 
> 11. Try out the two new flavours from Gbom Vapes
> 
> 12. Boost Eliquid comes highly recommended from my IG followers so definitely checking that one out
> 
> 13. Tasting some of the White rabbit by Mr. Hardwicks’
> 
> 14. Having a look at the Ncig by Nasty Juice
> 
> 15. Silver Skies Vape Distro – very interested in the other Monsta Vape flavours
> 
> Seriously need to say hi to the folks at the following booths :
> 
> Twisp
> @Silver and @Rob Fisher
> Steeped Juice
> Rebel Revolution Vape @BaD Mountain
> Vapouround Magazine
> Hats Vape Club
> 
> Meeting as much of you awesome people on the forum.



@Chanelr I'm sorry I can't join you for coffee at @BaD Mountain's booth - next year ....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> @Chanelr I'm sorry I can't join you for coffee at @BaD Mountain's booth - next year ....


It's such a pity.
But come hell or high water next year

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

The Vaping Chanel is working at the Riot Squad stand on Saturday, do come say hi and taste some of the flavours.
New flavours also launching.

Booth number 22,23 and 29.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Hi guys and girls.

So together with The Vape Den, we have decided to do some cool vouchers with a 20% discount.

All you must do is, find me at VapeCon , let’s take a photo and you will receive one of these vouchers.

It won’t be difficult to spot me.

I will be fully branded and possibly wearing my forum name tag as well.

I want to thank all my sponsors:

The Vape Den
Sickboy77 E-liquids
Liquid Faction
Northern Craft Vapes
Slick Eliquid co
Steeped Juice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

VapeCon 2019 you were great.
Thanks to every single one of the Ecigssa member that plan and execute this event. To all the vendors that came out and big appreciation for the international boys.

I didn't get through my full list, but this is what I did do though.

Checked out the new Hyp flavours, entire different level of fruit flavours for this range (Reviews will follow - Electric Haze)

Got my DL disposable pods (review will follow)

Tried the Rainbow Blaze at Pukka Juice, not really that wowed but the Dew is something else.

Red Pill stock up. Tried the two new flavours and wow @Oupa, @Rude Rudi, @Jean job well done (Review to follow)

Tasted the Melon Kiwi at Cloud Kings, quite an impressive flavour for melon.

MTL of Jelly Babe bought.

Tried out Boost Liquids, whole different fruit flavours that what I am used to (was asked to do some reviews for them).

Was also approached by IVG Liquids which I am thrilled about.

Got to meet @HPBotha and @Mic Lazzari, you guys are the most awesome people ever. Thanks for assisting my friends so nicely.

Met @BaD Mountain and his lovely sister.

Swinged by Steeped Juice and was so glad to hear that thet received a lot of positive feedback that was great and people love the flavours.

@ARYANTO I caught a glimpse of you and @Moerse Rooikat yesterday, seems like you had fun.

@StompieZA my friend it was so awesome to meet you in person although be live about 5km apart 

Also got to meet some of my IG social media friends.

Uncle @Rob Fisher thanks for spotting me the big hug and the short chat with us. 

@Silver last year I caught you, this year not. Better luck next year.

I will post some photos here tomorrow.

Have a great evening everyone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Chanelr said:


> VapeCon 2019 you were great.
> Thanks to every single one of the Ecigssa member that plan and execute this event. To all the vendors that came out and big appreciation for the international boys.
> 
> I didn't get through my full list, but this is what I did do though.
> 
> Checked out the new Hyp flavours, entire different level of fruit flavours for this range (Reviews will follow - Electric Haze)
> 
> Got my DL disposable pods (review will follow)
> 
> Tried the Rainbow Blaze at Pukka Juice, not really that wowed but the Dew is something else.
> 
> Red Pill stock up. Tried the two new flavours and wow @Oupa, @Rude Rudi, @Jean job well done (Review to follow)
> 
> Tasted the Melon Kiwi at Cloud Kings, quite an impressive flavour for melon.
> 
> MTL of Jelly Babe bought.
> 
> Tried out Boost Liquids, whole different fruit flavours that what I am used to (was asked to do some reviews for them).
> 
> Was also approached by IVG Liquids which I am thrilled about.
> 
> Got to meet @HPBotha and @Mic Lazzari, you guys are the most awesome people ever. Thanks for assisting my friends so nicely.
> 
> Met @BaD Mountain and his lovely sister.
> 
> Swinged by Steeped Juice and was so glad to hear that thet received a lot of positive feedback that was great and people love the flavours.
> 
> @ARYANTO I caught a glimpse of you and @Moerse Rooikat yesterday, seems like you had fun.
> 
> @StompieZA my friend it was so awesome to meet you in person although be live about 5km apart
> 
> Also got to meet some of my IG social media friends.
> 
> Uncle @Rob Fisher thanks for spotting me the big hug and the short chat with us.
> 
> @Silver last year I caught you, this year not. Better luck next year.
> 
> I will post some photos here tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great evening everyone


O yes i had lots of fun

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

Moerse Rooikat said:


> O yes i had lots of fun


So glad to hear 
Safe travels back home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Chanelr said:


> So glad to hear
> Safe travels back home


Hope i can take all my batteries on the plane

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Moerse Rooikat said:


> O yes i had lots of fun



@Moerse Rooikat I had to cancel my plans at the last minute, so I'm dying to hear all about VapeCon at the next Cape Town Vape Meet

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

Was nice meeting you @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BaD Mountain

Chanelr said:


> VapeCon 2019 you were great.
> Thanks to every single one of the Ecigssa member that plan and execute this event. To all the vendors that came out and big appreciation for the international boys.
> 
> I didn't get through my full list, but this is what I did do though.
> 
> Checked out the new Hyp flavours, entire different level of fruit flavours for this range (Reviews will follow - Electric Haze)
> 
> Got my DL disposable pods (review will follow)
> 
> Tried the Rainbow Blaze at Pukka Juice, not really that wowed but the Dew is something else.
> 
> Red Pill stock up. Tried the two new flavours and wow @Oupa, @Rude Rudi, @Jean job well done (Review to follow)
> 
> Tasted the Melon Kiwi at Cloud Kings, quite an impressive flavour for melon.
> 
> MTL of Jelly Babe bought.
> 
> Tried out Boost Liquids, whole different fruit flavours that what I am used to (was asked to do some reviews for them).
> 
> Was also approached by IVG Liquids which I am thrilled about.
> 
> Got to meet @HPBotha and @Mic Lazzari, you guys are the most awesome people ever. Thanks for assisting my friends so nicely.
> 
> Met @BaD Mountain and his lovely sister.
> 
> Swinged by Steeped Juice and was so glad to hear that thet received a lot of positive feedback that was great and people love the flavours.
> 
> @ARYANTO I caught a glimpse of you and @Moerse Rooikat yesterday, seems like you had fun.
> 
> @StompieZA my friend it was so awesome to meet you in person although be live about 5km apart
> 
> Also got to meet some of my IG social media friends.
> 
> Uncle @Rob Fisher thanks for spotting me the big hug and the short chat with us.
> 
> @Silver last year I caught you, this year not. Better luck next year.
> 
> I will post some photos here tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great evening everyone




Was great to meet you as well 

Thank for all the awesome juice reviews, please keep them coming

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN

Chanelr said:


> Some important VapeCon 2019 stops.
> 
> 1. Check out Game Changer from CloudWorx (@BATMAN)
> 
> 2. Check out the revamp of the Hyp range and The Jozi City Vape co at the Severus Vape booth.
> 
> 3. Pick up a Vape Dinner Lady disposable e-cigarette
> 
> 4. Test out the new Wrath of the Grapes by the Prime Vape booth
> 
> 5. Test some of the new 8 Ball Liquid flavours at the Vape Rebublic booth
> 
> 6. Buy a bottle of Rainbow Blaze at the Pukka Juice booth
> 
> 7. Restock on Red Pill at the Vapour Mountain booth, here I also want to try the two new flavours that are launching
> 
> 8. Have a little taste of the new Cloud Nurdz Melon Kiwi at the Cloud Kings booth
> 
> 9. Do some DIY juice tasting and voting
> 
> 10. Buy a bottle of Jelly Babe MTL from the Flux Distro booth.
> 
> 11. Try out the two new flavours from Gbom Vapes
> 
> 12. Boost Eliquid comes highly recommended from my IG followers so definitely checking that one out
> 
> 13. Tasting some of the White rabbit by Mr. Hardwicks’
> 
> 14. Having a look at the Ncig by Nasty Juice
> 
> 15. Silver Skies Vape Distro – very interested in the other Monsta Vape flavours
> 
> Seriously need to say hi to the folks at the following booths :
> 
> Twisp
> @Silver and @Rob Fisher
> Steeped Juice
> Rebel Revolution Vape @BaD Mountain
> Vapouround Magazine
> Hats Vape Club
> 
> Meeting as much of you awesome people on the forum.


You're a legend @Chanelr

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

BATMAN said:


> You're a legend @Chanelr


That is a HUGE compliment! Thank you!
Sorry that I didnt swing by but your booth was permanently busy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Some new flavours and disposable pods received at VapeCon for reviews.

Please note I will not be accepting any new review requests (unless urgent or by any of my sponsors) until further notice, I have a massive list to get through.













Pre VapeCon Arrivals :




And I treated myself

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## BATMAN

Chanelr said:


> That is a HUGE compliment! Thank you!
> Sorry that I didnt swing by but your booth was permanently busy


It's all good. 

Having a busy vapecon=having a fun vapecon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA

Chanelr said:


> Some new flavours and disposable pods received at VapeCon for reviews.
> 
> Please note I will not be accepting any new review requests (unless urgent or by any of my sponsors) until further notice, I have a massive list to get through.
> 
> View attachment 176590
> View attachment 176591
> View attachment 176592
> View attachment 176593
> View attachment 176594
> View attachment 176595
> View attachment 176596
> View attachment 176597
> View attachment 176598
> View attachment 176599
> 
> 
> Pre VapeCon Arrivals :
> View attachment 176601
> View attachment 176602
> 
> 
> And I treated myself
> View attachment 176600



Seems like you gonna be hectic busy! Hahaha! Thats awesome friend!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

I completely missed this one yesterday.
The Vaping Chanel is officially 1 year old, since the very first review

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## lesvaches

Chanelr said:


> I completely missed this one yesterday.
> The Vaping Chanel is officially 1 year old, since the very first review
> 
> View attachment 177191


congratulations!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Safz_b

Chanelr said:


> I completely missed this one yesterday.
> The Vaping Chanel is officially 1 year old, since the very first review
> 
> View attachment 177191




Awesome!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

@lesvaches and @Safz_b thanks you

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Congratulations with year one  @Chanelr may we get many more reviews from you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Chanelr 
1 year milestone reviewing juices - wow!
And you have done so many great reviews. Thank you for all your efforts!!

Wishing you all the best from here on...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KarlDP

Congratulations @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KarlDP

Those Dinner Lady pod devices. Are they available locally?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

@MrGSmokeFree, @Silver and @KarlDP thank you gents.

From here it is only up

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Chanelr

KarlDP said:


> Those Dinner Lady pod devices. Are they available locally?


I would need to find out for you from Flux Distro. As far as I know they have not come in yet. But let me confirm

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Congrats 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Well done. 
So nice to see more reviewers that are in for the long haul.
You deserve a  for your diligence.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Chanelr

@RenaldoRheeder thank you 

@KZOR many thanks my friend. Don't think I will be stopping any time soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

BIIIIIIG Congratulations or should i say happy 1 year anniversary!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500

Congrats @Chanelr , looking forward to another year of informative reviews

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

@StompieZA and @GSM500 thank you kind gents

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oupa

Happy 1 year!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Oupa said:


> Happy 1 year!!!!


thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa

Congratulations @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Vapessa said:


> Congratulations @Chanelr


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> Some new flavours and disposable pods received at VapeCon for reviews.
> 
> Please note I will not be accepting any new review requests (unless urgent or by any of my sponsors) until further notice, I have a massive list to get through.
> 
> View attachment 176590
> View attachment 176591
> View attachment 176592
> View attachment 176593
> View attachment 176594
> View attachment 176595
> View attachment 176596
> View attachment 176597
> View attachment 176598
> View attachment 176599
> 
> 
> Pre VapeCon Arrivals :
> View attachment 176601
> View attachment 176602
> 
> 
> And I treated myself
> View attachment 176600



@Chanelr I am so relieved to see that you also take pics on your kitchen counter, which is the same as mine. Usually you post those gorgeous pics in your reviews which make me feel completely inferior lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> @Chanelr I am so relieved to see that you also take pics on your kitchen counter, which is the same as mine. Usually you post those gorgeous pics in your reviews which make me feel completely inferior lol.


All vape mail photos are done on the counter  the rest is just a bit of downloading and editing. Except for my own photos on Instagram

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog

Congrats @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Bulldog said:


> Congrats @Chanelr


Big thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Morning everyone.
Let's get back to business.
Review coming up : Aspire Gusto Mini.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CJB85

Silver said:


> Ooh, this will be interesting, thanks @Chanelr
> 
> Ma Baker from @BaD Mountain -just that sentence sounds very cool! Lol.


We actually picked some of this up at Vapecon... Neither my wife or I like bakery vapes, but we both LOVED this one.
It steers away from the overly sweet pastries and donuts, with more emphasis on the "nutty" angle. The blueberries added a lovely new depth to "banana bread", which I place in inverted commas as the Banana plays more of a supporting role in this.
Looking forward to seeing @Chanelr 's thoughts on this one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

CJB85 said:


> We actually picked some of this up at Vapecon... Neither my wife or I like bakery vapes, but we both LOVED this one.
> It steers away from the overly sweet pastries and donuts, with more emphasis on the "nutty" angle. The blueberries added a lovely new depth to "banana bread", which I place in inverted commas as the Banana plays more of a supporting role in this.
> Looking forward to seeing @Chanelr 's thoughts on this one.


Awesome feedback. Thank you!
This one was already reviewed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

This pod system was sent to me from Akeel at Vape Republic for purposes of this review, along with two flavour pods : Late Night by Quiet Owl (Caramel Cream Crunch) and Dr. Frost Grape Ice.

Designed in collaboration with Element E-liquid, this device is an AIO closed system setup.







I am not going to go into too much details regarding the pods. They are 20mg and 4.2ml pre-filled (Also available in 10mg). Various flavours available.

The pods are pretty simple to use :
1)Pull the two silicone tabs until they snap off.
2)Tap the pod to the fill the chamber faster.
3)Let it sit for around 2-5 minutes before use.

*ALLERGENS : Contain soy. May contain peanuts/nuts/wheat.*

The pods also have warnings of possible side effects (First one for me). A pod should last around 2-3 days depending on usage.

You can also verify the product and it tells you the first time the code was checked(usually by the factory).

*Device Specs:*
-Output Wattage : 17 Watt
-Atomizer Resistance : 1.5 ohm
-Continuous FireTime : 10 seconds
-Charging Port : USB
-Dimensions : 22 x 47.5 x 60 mm
-Battery : 900 mAh LiPo Battery

This device is fairly easy to use, you just pull of the cover, slide in the pod (atomizer at the bottom) then slide the cover back on.

To switch on/off it is the standard 5 rapid clicks.

After adding the pod, fire the device with a few quick pulls to ensure the atomizer is fully saturated. Once you taste the flavour, you are good to go.

*Pro’s:*
-Light Weight
-Simple to use
-10 Second auto cut-off
-Shortcircuit protection
-Overdischarge protection
-Over heat protection

*Con’s:*
-Pods leak
-Pods itself are on the pricey side

Other than that zero complaints.

The battery life for a 900 mAh is not too bad and should last you around one and a half to two days. The charging of the device is also fairly quick.





Overall, this device isn’t about the clouds. It’s about delivering a decent and reliable amount of nicotine. This little bad boy for it’s size does it extremely well.

*Available for purchase here :*
https://www.vape-republic.co.za/collections/mouth-to-lung-devices/products/aspire-gusto-mini
*
Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> I completely missed this one yesterday.
> The Vaping Chanel is officially 1 year old, since the very first review
> 
> View attachment 177191



Ohhhh so sorry I missed your post yesterday. Congrats on TVC's 1st birthday @Chanelr. You are invaluable to the forum! Thank you for all your hard work!!


​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> Ohhhh so sorry I missed your post yesterday. Congrats on TVC's 1st birthday @Chanelr. You are invaluable to the forum! Thank you for all your hard work!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 177381​


Thanks for the kind words lady

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> Thanks for the kind words lady



@Chanelr Oh what a relief to be called "lady"! It's a welcome change from people calling me "bud" and "dude"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> @Chanelr Oh what a relief to be called "lady"! It's a welcome change from people calling me "bud" and "dude"


Lol I know how to read

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA

Chanelr said:


> This pod system was sent to me from Akeel at Vape Republic for purposes of this review, along with two flavour pods : Late Night by Quiet Owl (Caramel Cream Crunch) and Dr. Frost Grape Ice.
> 
> Designed in collaboration with Element E-liquid, this device is an AIO closed system setup.
> 
> View attachment 177377
> 
> 
> View attachment 177378
> 
> 
> I am not going to go into too much details regarding the pods. They are 20mg and 4.2ml pre-filled (Also available in 10mg). Various flavours available.
> 
> The pods are pretty simple to use :
> 1)Pull the two silicone tabs until they snap off.
> 2)Tap the pod to the fill the chamber faster.
> 3)Let it sit for around 2-5 minutes before use.
> 
> *ALLERGENS : Contain soy. May contain peanuts/nuts/wheat.*
> 
> The pods also have warnings of possible side effects (First one for me). A pod should last around 2-3 days depending on usage.
> 
> You can also verify the product and it tells you the first time the code was checked(usually by the factory).
> 
> *Device Specs:*
> -Output Wattage : 17 Watt
> -Atomizer Resistance : 1.5 ohm
> -Continuous FireTime : 10 seconds
> -Charging Port : USB
> -Dimensions : 22 x 47.5 x 60 mm
> -Battery : 900 mAh LiPo Battery
> 
> This device is fairly easy to use, you just pull of the cover, slide in the pod (atomizer at the bottom) then slide the cover back on.
> 
> To switch on/off it is the standard 5 rapid clicks.
> 
> After adding the pod, fire the device with a few quick pulls to ensure the atomizer is fully saturated. Once you taste the flavour, you are good to go.
> 
> *Pro’s:*
> -Light Weight
> -Simple to use
> -10 Second auto cut-off
> -Shortcircuit protection
> -Overdischarge protection
> -Over heat protection
> 
> *Con’s:*
> -Pods leak
> -Pods itself are on the pricey side
> 
> Other than that zero complaints.
> 
> The battery life for a 900 mAh is not too bad and should last you around one and a half to two days. The charging of the device is also fairly quick.
> 
> View attachment 177379
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, this device isn’t about the clouds. It’s about delivering a decent and reliable amount of nicotine. This little bad boy for it’s size does it extremely well.
> 
> *Available for purchase here :*
> https://www.vape-republic.co.za/collections/mouth-to-lung-devices/products/aspire-gusto-mini
> *
> Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.
> 
> COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_



Nice review, but how do you find the flavour from these pods?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

StompieZA said:


> Nice review, but how do you find the flavour from these pods?


That would help to mention right?
With the two flavours I have, not really my type of flavours but the flavour you get is pretty decent.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr

Review coming up for today.
Mango-Lime Grenade from Riot Squad Eliquid

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA

Chanelr said:


> That would help to mention right?
> With the two flavours I have, not really my type of flavours but the flavour you get is pretty decent.



Must say i enjoyed the tobacco pod from Element but that was about it. The pink lemonade tasted weird, But for an oldish pod device, the flavor wasnt bad.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85

Chanelr said:


> Awesome feedback. Thank you!
> This one was already reviewed


Yeah, daft moment... Never checked the date and realised about 5 seconds after my post that there were more unread pages in the thread, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr

CJB85 said:


> Yeah, daft moment... Never checked the date and realised about 5 seconds after my post that there were more unread pages in the thread, lol.


It happens to the best of us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> That would help to mention right?
> With the two flavours I have, not really my type of flavours but the flavour you get is pretty decent.



I still have a Gusto but I haven't used it for a long time. I agree with you that it certainly gets the job done, but I found the price of the pods a bit steep. It's interesting to see how the price of the mod has decreased dramatically, compared with the approx R600 we were paying a year ago (from vendors, not directly from Vape Republic). It's a jolly good little mod though and I'll just hang on to mine for the time being!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> I still have a Gusto but I haven't used it for a long time. I agree with you that it certainly gets the job done, but I found the price of the pods a bit steep. It's interesting to see how the price of the mod has decreased dramatically, compared with the approx R600 we were paying a year ago (from vendors, not directly from Vape Republic). It's a jolly good little mod though and I'll just hang on to mine for the time being!


Agreed and it's awesome for travelling or when out for shows

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Mango-Lime Grenade
*Manufactured By:* Riot Squad
*Flavour Profile:* Mango, lime and explosive lemonade.
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

As I am part of the Riot Squad SA influencer team, these flavours were sent to me for review purposes (Distributed through White Snow) and this review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

By now and after VapeCon everyone knows these bullet shaped bottles (patented), each in their own unique colours. The label itself is very punk, with all the necessary information.

Another interesting fact is that Riot Labs actually formulate their own flavours and don't use your "commercial" concentrates.

With the finger taste test, the first flavour that you will taste is the sweet mango, followed by the sourish lime and then the fizzy lemonade.

Upon inhale the sweet juicy mango and lemonade comes into play first followed by the lime flavour. I personally think the flavour is well balanced with just the right amount of sweet and sour. 

With exhaling what I love is that the zesty lime flavour jumps on your palate and stays there until the mango and lemonade leaves your palate. The flavours are also consistant to inhale.

I enjoyed this flavour most on the single coil RDA and although it has my favourite type of flavour profile, it is just not an ADV for me.

Would I buy a bottle again? I don't know.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Chanelr

Review for today.
CliQ from @Twisp.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 177443
> 
> 
> *Juice Name:* Mango-Lime Grenade
> *Manufactured By:* Riot Squad
> *Flavour Profile:* Mango, lime and explosive lemonade.
> *Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG
> 
> As I am part of the Riot Squad SA influencer team, these flavours were sent to me for review purposes (Distributed through White Snow) and this review is done on the 3mg.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> By now and after VapeCon everyone knows these bullet shaped bottles (patented), each in their own unique colours. The label itself is very punk, with all the necessary information.
> 
> Another interesting fact is that Riot Labs actually formulate their own flavours and don't use your "commercial" concentrates.
> 
> With the finger taste test, the first flavour that you will taste is the sweet mango, followed by the sourish lime and then the fizzy lemonade.
> 
> Upon inhale the sweet juicy mango and lemonade comes into play first followed by the lime flavour. I personally think the flavour is well balanced with just the right amount of sweet and sour.
> 
> With exhaling what I love is that the zesty lime flavour jumps on your palate and stays there until the mango and lemonade leaves your palate. The flavours are also consistant to inhale.
> 
> I enjoyed this flavour most on the single coil RDA and although it has my favourite type of flavour profile, it is just not an ADV for me.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? I don't know.
> 
> View attachment 177444
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
> iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
> Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
> Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.
> 
> COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_



@Chanelr To me these bottles look like lipstick! And I have the same colour too! (This will no doubt confuse those who insist on calling me dude and bro )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr

The CliQ was sent to me from Katie at Twisp for review purposes. This is the latest design to the Twisp range and I am absolutely inlove with it. I also have to add it is the first set of flavours in a long time to give me "head rush", actually felt like a highschool kid again.






*Device Specs :*
- Dimensions : 107 x 11 x 15.5mm
- High nicotine, smooth delivery
- Mechanical snap-in pods
- Automatic 350mAh battery
- LED light indicator

This is possibly one of the most easiest devices to use.

The flavour pods are available in two types :
Smooth (3%) and Regular (4.5%).
The are also 4-multi layered flavour pods.

A closer look at the available flavours...
1) Soda : Apple and grape with mint (my favourite)
2) Leaf : Top leaf tobacco
3) Arcade : Lemon and Raspberry
4) Bean : Roasted bean with creamy notes (my second favourite)




I am not going to go into detailed reviews regarding the flavours, but I personally prefer the smooth versions.

*Usage of pods:*
Because the pods are an optimized coil system and nicotine salts formulation to deliver unparalled flavour, the pods are required to be sealed.

*Step 1 :* Carefully pull out the clear silicone stopper from the mouthpiece.
*Step 2 : *Wait 3 minutes before use.
*Step 3 : *Click in and enjoy.

You should in theory get around 260 puffs per pod.

*Pros :*
- Super lightweight
- Sleek design
- Disposable pre-filled pods
- Easy to use
- Pods click in securely
- Atomizer protection
- Short circuit protection
- Low voltage protection
- Resistance detection

*Cons :*
- Size of the battery
- Would love more different flavour profiles
- Would love the device itself in two more colours

*In Conclusion:*

At VapeCon 2019, I introduced a smoker friend to the Twisp brand and in this short time he has gone down from three packets of stinkies a day to only one and I am extremely proud of this 

Even though the battery is on the small side, this device lasts me aroubd a full day (obviously depending on usage). The other benefit about the small battery is that it charges super fast (60 minutes).

Usually with most pod systems I have a massive issue with pods that leaks and it puts me off immediately. I have not experienced any leakage and I have been moving and shaking this poor thing like a crazy person.

I personally think this device will definitely make it easier for smokers to convert from stinkies to vaping.

*CliQ vs Cue?* I loved the Cue, but the CliQ exceeded my expectations and takes the win.




*Available at your nearest dedicated Twisp store or online here : *https://twispcliq.co.za/

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._

_COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> The CliQ was sent to me from Katie at Twisp for review purposes. This is the latest design to the Twisp range and I am absolutely inlove with it. I also have to add it is the first set of flavours in a long time to give me "head rush", actually felt like a highschool kid again.
> 
> View attachment 177529
> 
> View attachment 177528
> 
> 
> *Device Specs :*
> - Dimensions : 107 x 11 x 15.5mm
> - High nicotine, smooth delivery
> - Mechanical snap-in pods
> - Automatic 350mAh battery
> - LED light indicator
> 
> This is possibly one of the most easiest devices to use.
> 
> The flavour pods are available in two types :
> Smooth (3%) and Regular (4.5%).
> The are also 4-multi layered flavour pods.
> 
> A closer look at the available flavours...
> 1) Soda : Apple and grape with mint (my favourite)
> 2) Leaf : Top leaf tobacco
> 3) Arcade : Lemon and Raspberry
> 4) Bean : Roasted bean with creamy notes (my second favourite)
> 
> View attachment 177530
> 
> 
> I am not going to go into detailed reviews regarding the flavours, but I personally prefer the smooth versions.
> 
> *Usage of pods:*
> Because the pods are an optimized coil system and nicotine salts formulation to deliver unparalled flavour, the pods are required to be sealed.
> 
> *Step 1 :* Carefully pull out the clear silicone stopper from the mouthpiece.
> *Step 2 : *Wait 3 minutes before use.
> *Step 3 : *Click in and enjoy.
> 
> You should in theory get around 260 puffs per pod.
> 
> *Pros :*
> - Super lightweight
> - Sleek design
> - Disposable pre-filled pods
> - Easy to use
> - Pods click in securely
> - Atomizer protection
> - Short circuit protection
> - Low voltage protection
> - Resistance detection
> 
> *Cons :*
> - Size of the battery
> - Would love more different flavour profiles
> - Would love the device itself in two more colours
> 
> *In Conclusion:*
> 
> At VapeCon 2019, I introduced a smoker friend to the Twisp brand and in this short time he has gone down from three packets of stinkies a day to only one and I am extremely proud of this
> 
> Even though the battery is on the small side, this device lasts me aroubd a full day (obviously depending on usage). The other benefit about the small battery is that it charges super fast (60 minutes).
> 
> Usually with most pod systems I have a massive issue with pods that leaks and it puts me off immediately. I have not experienced any leakage and I have been moving and shaking this poor thing like a crazy person.
> 
> I personally think this device will definitely make it easier for smokers to convert from stinkies to vaping.
> 
> *CliQ vs Cue?* I loved the Cue, but the CliQ exceeded my expectations and takes the win.
> 
> View attachment 177527
> 
> 
> *Available at your nearest dedicated Twisp store or online here : *https://twispcliq.co.za/
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._
> 
> _COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_



Great review @Chanelr and we're definitely on the same page as far as the CLIQ is concerned!! I'm looking forward to trying Soda, which you said is your favourite!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> Great review @Chanelr and we're definitely on the same page as far as the CLIQ is concerned!! I'm looking forward to trying Soda, which you said is your favourite!


I see a future colour of pink or purple for the ladies 
Really a superb device, no bs.

Definitely need to try it. I still need to try the Leaf one, not completely feeling Arcade yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Review for today.
Peppermint Breeze from IVG Premium Eliquids.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Peppermint Breeze
*Manufactured By:* IVG
*Flavour Profile:* A floral peppermint flavour complemented by a sweet chewing gum.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was given to me by Faisal from IVG for purposes of this review. I decided to do this flavour first, as the flavour profile did not really wow me that much. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

What I do like about the range is that the cap of the bottle is silver to match part of the label. The label itself is silver, white and blue. Showing the brand, the name and all other necessary information you might need.

With the finger tasting test you will find the taste to be similar to chewing a piece of peppermint gum. If you have a throat tickle, it helps for that too.

With inhale the taste I get is a slightly different peppermint but still has similarities to gum. What I like is that you don't just get the taste of peppermint, but also the taste of chewing gum. Very clever word play on the labels and range name. Flavour balance is also really good.

Upon exhale the flavour is consistent to inhale, still not finding the flavours to overpower each other.

I prefer this flavour mostly in the tank, not an ADV (even though I love my mint/ice flavours). Other than that it is one of those flavours that leaves you feeling refreshed.

Would I buy a bottle again? Doubt it.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank
_
*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## Chanelr

Morning everyone!
Little different review today than usual.
Folomov A1 USB Magnetic Charger

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Chanelr , this looks interesting

I hope it doesn’t contain nicotine though, lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Chanelr

Silver said:


> Thanks @Chanelr , this looks interesting
> 
> I hope it doesn’t contain nicotine though, lol


Lol no. It's just a standard that I put on all my templates, especially for Facebook and Instagram

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 177443
> 
> 
> *Juice Name:* Mango-Lime Grenade
> *Manufactured By:* Riot Squad
> *Flavour Profile:* Mango, lime and explosive lemonade.
> *Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG
> 
> As I am part of the Riot Squad SA influencer team, these flavours were sent to me for review purposes (Distributed through White Snow) and this review is done on the 3mg.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> By now and after VapeCon everyone knows these bullet shaped bottles (patented), each in their own unique colours. The label itself is very punk, with all the necessary information.
> 
> Another interesting fact is that Riot Labs actually formulate their own flavours and don't use your "commercial" concentrates.
> 
> With the finger taste test, the first flavour that you will taste is the sweet mango, followed by the sourish lime and then the fizzy lemonade.
> 
> Upon inhale the sweet juicy mango and lemonade comes into play first followed by the lime flavour. I personally think the flavour is well balanced with just the right amount of sweet and sour.
> 
> With exhaling what I love is that the zesty lime flavour jumps on your palate and stays there until the mango and lemonade leaves your palate. The flavours are also consistant to inhale.
> 
> I enjoyed this flavour most on the single coil RDA and although it has my favourite type of flavour profile, it is just not an ADV for me.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? I don't know.
> 
> View attachment 177444
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
> iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
> Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
> Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.
> 
> COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_


I won a hamper from Riot Squad [thank you Esiggsa] and the jolly gentleman at their stand actually gave me ALL their flavours ,
I have tried a couple of them and are pleasantly surprised , their bottle description and the taste you get is pretty accurate -
will def. buy some of them , the un populars went to @Power puffer who tends to like the mangoes and lime profiles.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

ARYANTO said:


> I won a hamper from Riot Squad [thank you Esiggsa] and the jolly gentleman at their stand actually gave me ALL their flavours ,
> I have tried a couple of them and are pleasantly surprised , their bottle description and the taste you get is pretty accurate -
> will def. buy some of them , the un populars went to @Power puffer who tends to like the mangoes and lime profiles.


That jolly crazy englishman is Peter  global head of marketing. Glad you enjoy the some of flavours, not all of them are for everyone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Power puffer

ARYANTO said:


> I won a hamper from Riot Squad [thank you Esiggsa] and the jolly gentleman at their stand actually gave me ALL their flavours ,
> I have tried a couple of them and are pleasantly surprised , their bottle description and the taste you get is pretty accurate -
> will def. buy some of them , the un populars went to @Power puffer who tends to like the mangoes and lime profiles.


Thanks to @ARYANTO: who shared his Riot Sqad winnings with me , I'm loving the awesome flavors. Thumbs up Riot Squad you rock

Sent from my SM-J610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr

The Folomov A1 USB Magnetic Charger was sent to me from @Pho3niX90 at The Vape Den for purposes of this review.
*
Product Specs:
Dimensions:* 185 x 35 x 9mm
*Max Charging/Discharging Current: *1000mA
*Input:* DC 5V 1000mA
*Output: *DC 5V 1000mA
*Compatible with: *Li-ion/IMR - 26650, 21700, 20700, 25500, 22650, 18700, 18650, 18500, 18490, 18350, 17670, 17500, 17335, 16340, 14650, 14500, 10440, 10350 and 10340.
*
LED Indicators:*
Green light > charging
Blue light > discharging

*Pro's:*
-Powerful magnets
-Lightweight
-Portable
-Quick and Convenient
-Smart microchip
-Over discharge protection
-Reverse polarity protection
-Max 1A charge/discharge current
-Affordable
-Safe and reliable
-0V activation feature

I personally can't find any faults with the product, even though I was skeptical at first.

*Testing Environments:*
-Powerbank
-Computer
-Laptop

Personal preference and feeling a bit safer is on the powerbank, but as not everyone has this a PC/Laptop works just as well.

This is really useful when you are camping, on the road or in between meetings.

It charges relatively quick for a USB charger.
_*Charge times may vary*_

*NOTE : Still practise battery safety even if it is just a 1A current and do not leave charging batteries unattended.


*

*Available for purchase here:*
https://www.thevapeden.co.za/products/folomov-a1-magnetic-usb-charger

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> The Folomov A1 USB Magnetic Charger was sent to me from @Pho3niX90 at The Vape Den for purposes of this review.
> *
> Product Specs:
> Dimensions:* 185 x 35 x 9mm
> *Max Charging/Discharging Current: *1000mA
> *Input:* DC 5V 1000mA
> *Output: *DC 5V 1000mA
> *Compatible with: *Li-ion/IMR - 26650, 21700, 20700, 25500, 22650, 18700, 18650, 18500, 18490, 18350, 17670, 17500, 17335, 16340, 14650, 14500, 10440, 10350 and 10340.
> *
> LED Indicators:*
> Green light > charging
> Blue light > discharging
> 
> *Pro's:*
> -Powerful magnets
> -Lightweight
> -Portable
> -Quick and Convenient
> -Smart microchip
> -Over discharge protection
> -Reverse polarity protection
> -Max 1A charge/discharge current
> -Affordable
> -Safe and reliable
> -0V activation feature
> 
> I personally can't find any faults with the product, even though I was skeptical at first.
> 
> *Testing Environments:*
> -Powerbank
> -Computer
> -Laptop
> 
> Personal preference and feeling a bit safer is on the powerbank, but as not everyone has this a PC/Laptop works just as well.
> 
> This is really useful when you are camping, on the road or in between meetings.
> 
> It charges relatively quick for a USB charger.
> _*Charge times may vary*_
> 
> *NOTE : Still practise battery safety even if it is just a 1A current and do not leave charging batteries unattended.
> 
> View attachment 177698
> *
> 
> *Available for purchase here:*
> https://www.thevapeden.co.za/products/folomov-a1-magnetic-usb-charger
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.
> 
> COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_



Sorry but I don't get it @Chanelr. Could you explain how it works please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> Sorry but I don't get it @Chanelr. Could you explain how it works please?


Ofcourse.
The magnets have positive and negatives, which you clip onto the battery. (Same as you would insert into a battery charger). 

Then you plug the USB into a powerbank/laptop etc and it charges the battery.

Not sure how to explain it other than that

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

F.Y.I @Hooked I hope it is o.k that I post a pic @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 177704
> 
> F.Y.I @Hooked I hope it is o.k that I post a pic @Chanelr


I don't mind at all 
There is another review where the dude goes into heavy details with graphs and all that stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Chanelr said:


> The CliQ was sent to me from Katie at Twisp for review purposes. This is the latest design to the Twisp range and I am absolutely inlove with it. I also have to add it is the first set of flavours in a long time to give me "head rush", actually felt like a highschool kid again.



I got one on Friday and it has already replaced the CUE for me. I have only tried the regular pods that came with the kit and it is the first nic salts that doesn't irretate my lungs. It has a very satisfying nic hit and I can see that this is going to work even better that the Cue for converting smokers to vaping (I have converted quite a few smokers to vaping by PIFing CUEs). I only used my CUEs for stealth vaping when I travel, but the Cliq will now become my quick nic hitter as well.

A winner indeed.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Chanelr

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I got one on Friday and it has already replaced the CUE for me. I have only tried the regular pods that came with the kit and it is the first nic salts that doesn't irretate my lungs. It has a very satisfying nic hit and I can see that this is going to work even better that the Cue for converting smokers to vaping (I have converted quite a few smokers to vaping by PIFing CUEs). I only used my CUEs for stealth vaping when I travel, but the Cliq will now become my quick nic hitter as well.
> 
> A winner indeed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for the awesome feedback!
Glad you are enjoying it too 
When you have time do try some of the Smooth flavours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

"Being different isn't a bad thing, it only means you are brave enough to be yourself."

When I saw these words, I knew they speak to me on a certain level. Elektrik Fredrik is the official Gbom Vapes Merchandise designers and stockists.

They offer insane design skills by three different but very creative people or you can have your own design printed.

Deverse genre to suit absolutely all personality types.

Perfect for custom gifts, events and merchandise.

Contact : +27 82 369 0573
Info@elektrikfredrik.co.za
www.elektrikfredrik.co.za

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Stunning! I also love things that are not mainstream. I'm definitely going to contact them!! Thanks @Chanelr!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Coming soon.
Humvee 215.

Looking forward to this one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Monday!
Review for today is a rather new flavour on the market.
Arctic Cow from Over Juiced.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Arctic Cow
*Manufactured By:* Over Juiced
*Flavour Profile:* The classic ultra thick, roadhouse bubblegum milkshake, with generous layers of cream.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG
_(Also available in Nic Salts)_

This flavour was given to me from OG Vape for purposes of this review and this review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is black and blue with silver foiling and I just love the name. I first thought this was just an ice flavour, not realising the 'cow' part has something to do with it. You can see all the necessary information, big warning sign, but the rest of the details : distro, ingredients, etc is a bit on the hard side to read.

With the finger tasting test I got this sweet and creamy taste of authentic bubblegum. I also find it pleasant that there is no throat irritation that I usually experience with these type of flavours.

With inhale the flavour just blew my mind! It is a sweet, creamy and just the right amount of bubblegum. If you had to compare it to a roadhouse milkshake, it is pretty spot on. The flavour is also very well balanced.

Upon exhale the flavour is consistant and the milkiness rounds the flavour off perfectly.

I personally would have preferred a little bit more creaminess, but the flavour is good as is. I don't have a single preference for this flavour and I find it for me to be a semi-ADV. Bonus point, it is remarkable how little this juice stains your coil/wick.

Would I buy a bottle again? Absolutely.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_
*
Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._

_COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Chanelr

Review for today.
Coffee Caramel Glazed from Wonutz.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Coffee Caramel Glazed
*Manufactured By:* Wonutz
*Flavour Profile:* Soft creamy coffee caramel with a warm vanilla and chocolate centered doughnut. Waffled then deep fried with a warm sugar glaze.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This flavour was sent to me from Maxi - Brand Ambassador for SVC Labs, for purposes of this review and this review is done on the 3mg. Wholesalers can also contact her directly.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is brown, with a dougnut icing design on the sides. The name and flavour stands out. Also visible is all other information you might need including a warning sign and distributer details.

With the finger tasting test I get the flavour notes of creamy coffee, sweet icing, then this yummy taste of doughnuts/waffles. I also get little hints of the chocolate, but not alot. Slight throat tickle but not too bad.

Upon inhale the coffee flavour for me is a little bit muted. The caramel glaze and doughnut is pretty much all I taste. I would love the coffee to come through a little bit more.

With exhale the coffee flavour comes out a lot more and the caramel glaze and doughnuts compliments the coffee extremely well. With exhale the flavour balance is very good, but I just don't taste any chocolate.

I prefer this flavour on the dual RDA and it passes my semi-ADV mark. This flavour is now my new morning flavour. Quoted : "A moment on the lips donut worry about the hips."

Would I buy a bottle again? That's a yes.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

@Hooked another one for your list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> @Hooked another one for your list



@Chanelr I've already reviewed it here. It is good, isn't it! I love the quotation, "A moment on the lips donut worry about the hips."!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> @Chanelr I've already reviewed it here. It is good, isn't it! I love the quotation, "A moment on the lips donut worry about the hips."!!


Damn don't know how I missed that one. I love the flavour on exhale

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Is it just me or is the forum extremely quiet?  Does no one have data after VapeCon budget?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr

Review for today.
Apple Sours (Ice) from Dinner Lady.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Apple Sours (Ice)
*Manufactured By:* Dinner Lady
*Flavour Profile:* Sweet apple flavour, polish off with a punchy sour kick and ice.
*Packaging: *60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Dinner Lady for review purposes. This review is done on the 0mg. I like doing 0mg flavours once in a while as the flavour is 'pure'.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is a light pink and dark green. It shows the logo, the range it falls under, flavour profile, warning label and all other necessary information. Sadly no PG/VG levels are indicated.

No kidding when they say apple sours! With the finger tasting test I get the taste of the sour apples and a proper amount of ice.

With inhale I mostly taste ice and more ice. I don't taste any apple or even a bit of sour, which was a bit of a disappointment.

Upon exhale I was relieved to find that the sour apple makes it's presence known on your palate before the ice takes over again. 

I prefer this flavour in the tank and purely for the level of ice it passes for me as a semo-ADV. Fair warning, if you don't like ice, I would not recommend this one.

Would I buy a bottle again? I doubt it.



*
Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> Is it just me or is the forum extremely quiet?  Does no one have data after VapeCon budget?



Today has been a day of uncanny coincidences - and this is the third! Just a few moments ago I was also thinking that the forum is very quiet.

The other two coincidences:

Last night I was mind-sketching a product which I would like to have made. Today I met someone who, without knowing about my plans, told me about something similar which does exist - but I hadn't known that.

The second coincidence is that I was telling this person about something that I'm thinking of buying. About half an hour after he had left, I received an email from a company asking me if I'm interested in their product!!!

It's weird!!!! But I will follow the paths onto which Life is nudging me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA

Chanelr said:


> Is it just me or is the forum extremely quiet?  Does no one have data after VapeCon budget?



Yup, Noticed the same. Like almost nothing happening.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Review for today.
Crème de Malva from Vapour Mountain/Sigma Eliquids.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

Chanelr said:


> Review for today.
> Crème de Malva from Vapour Mountain/Sigma Eliquids.
> 
> View attachment 178119



Had this at vapecon while having a chat to Rudi and it was good, i liked it!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Crème de Malva
*Manufactured By:* Vapour Mountain/Sigma Eliquids
*Flavour Profile:* A crème brulee and malva pudding served with a dollop of creamy ice cream covered in vanilla custard.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 2 mg
(0 and 5mg available from next week)
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from @Oupa at Vapour Mountain for purposes of this review.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is absolutely beautiful, black and gold design. Simple but elegant. With the name rather big and all other necessary details are visible. I would have personally added the flavour profile as well.

With the finger tasting test, it is great to taste all the flavours. The crème brulee, the malva pudding, the creamy ice cream and the yummy tasting vanilla custard. 

With inhale the first flavour that pops onto your palate is the taste of the crème brulee followed by the freshly baked taste of malva pudding. The balance between the two flavours are surprisingly well.

Upon exhale the creamy taste of the ice cream and the vanilla custard comes into plag and like the physical dessert, it rounds the flavours off nicely. 

I prefer this flavour on the dual RDA and RTA and this one loves some heat. Once again the VM team has produced something that passes my ADV mark and that a dessert.

Would I buy a bottle again? It'a a yes.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._

_COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

The Creme de Malva sounds right up my alley!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> The Creme de Malva sounds right up my alley!


I am pretty sure you will enjoy it.
Around 99.9%

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr

Doing some flavour testing on the Snowwolf Wocket. Review for this device dropping this week.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Monday!
Review for today : Raspberry, Lychee, Guava from Boost Labs.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Raspberry, Lychee and Guava
*Manufactured By:* Boost Labs Eliquid
*Flavour Profile:* Sweet raspberries, light lychee and tangy guava. 
*Packaging:* 75ml Dripper Bottle (50ml Short-fill)
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0 mg
*PG/VG Ratio: *30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Boost Labs for purposes of this review. This flavour is reviewed on the short-fill with no added nicotine.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

So these flavours are supplied as 50ml in 75ml bottles so there is enough room for up to 2 nic shots plus some room for shaking. By adding one 10ml nicotine shot you get 60ml of 3mg.

The label is very colourful with images of raspberry, lychee and guava on. It also has the flavour name, logo, warning sign and all other necessary information you might require.

With the finger tasting test, it is great to taste all the sweet fruity flavours. Sweet lychee, raspberry and juicy guava.

It's on the rather difficult side to split inhale and exhale into two sections, as the flavours are really sneaky little ones. First with inhale, you will taste mostly the sweet raspberries (not too much), followed quickly by the guava. Right before exhaling the lychee just comes out of nowhere straight onto your palate. The flavour balance is good, little bit on the sweet but the flavour profiles compliment each other well.

I prefer this flavour on the single RDA and tank. Semi-ish ADV purely because I enjoy the flavour profile. I also personally think to do this in a ice line would be awesome.

Would I buy a bottle again? I am not sure.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Chanelr

Review for today.
Caramel Cigar from Pied Piper.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Caramel Cigar
*Manufactured By:* Pied Piper
*Flavour Profile:* A perfectly balanced combination of caramel and earthy naturally extracted cigar tobacco. A slightly sweetened, authentic cigar taste. 
*Nicotine Strength Options | PG/VG | Packaging: *
3mg | 30/70 | 60ml Easy Dripper Bottle
6mg | 30/70 | 60ml Easy Dripper Bottle
12mg | 50/50 | 30ml Easy Dripper Bottle

This flavour was sent to me from @GSM500 at Pied Piper for review purposes and this review is done on the 12mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

For me personally the labels are real classy. Black and brown, with the brand and name visible along with all the necesary information that you might require.

Upon inhale the flavour I mostly yet is the taste of cigar, with light notes of the caramel and boy does this hit the right spot on the throat.

With exhaling I was so glad that the caramel came out a bit more along side the cigar flavour, and the balance between the two is just right.

I like the fact that this flavour is more focussed on the tobacco aspect and not the added sweet flavour. Prefer this flavour mostly in the Artery Pal II. 

Will I buy a bottle again? I am not too sure.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Renova Zero
Renova Seed
Geekvape Flint
Artery Pal II_

*Please note :*
_These products are specifically designed for use in pod base devices only. Please do not use Nic Salt e-liquid in your RTA's, RDA's, RDTA's or Sub-Ohm Tanks.

This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Chanelr

Review for today.
Cream Me from Sickboy77 Eliquids

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Cream Me
*Manufactured By:* Sickboy77 Eliquids
*Flavour Profile:* Cookies, cereal and cream
*Packaging:* 120ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 3 and 5 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from @Sickboy77 for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg. 

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is a white, black and a light nude colour. It shows the logo, the name, full flavour profile, warning label and all other necessary information except the PG/VG levels.

With the finger tasting test the first taste you will get is the cookies and cereal, followed by the creaminess. Slight throat tickle also.

With inhale I mostly get the taste of the cookies, little bit of the cereal and the cream. 

Upon exhale the cereal and creaminess comes out a bit more and it rounds the flavour off in a nice way. The balance is good as well, between the crunchiness and the cream.

I prefer this flavour in the tank and the wattage rather high. Sadly not an ADV because of the cookie taste, but if this is the type of flavour profile you prefer I would say give it a go.

Would I buy a bottle again? Mixed feelings on this one.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Vapessa

Great reviews @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

Vapessa said:


> Great reviews @Chanelr
> View attachment 178924


Thank you for the awesome support

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Monday again and back in swing.
Review for today El Dorado Banana Custard from Lost World E-liquids

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> Monday again and back in swing.
> Review for today El Dorado Banana Custard from Lost World E-liquids
> 
> View attachment 179033



And another coincidence @Chanelr. I've just taken this out of the cupboard! Haven't tried it yet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> And another coincidence @Chanelr. I've just taken this out of the cupboard! Haven't tried it yet.


Okay it is getting weird

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* El Dorado Banana Custard 
*Manufactured By:* Lost World E-liquid
*Flavour Profile:* Extra rich and creamy silky french custard with a decadent hint of sweet caramalized banana slices.
*Packaging:* 75ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 2 and 5 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Lost World E-liquid for review purposes. This review is done on the 2mg. 

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is a gold. It shows the logo, the name, full flavour profile, warning label and all other necessary information. 

With the finger tasting test the flavour you taste first is the custard and a little bit of the banana comes through.

With inhale I mostly taste the custard, but it is unlike any other custard I have tasted before in the past. There are also slight hints of the caramelized banana but not alot. 

Upon exhale the custard taste is consistent and the caramel banana flavour comes through just before fully exhaling. It also has a rather odd taste after exhale, but I think it's the type of caramel/custard that is used.

I prefer this flavour in the dual RDA and it is one of those flavours again that gets better with heat. This is the first banana flavour that I try and quite enjoyed it suprisingly.

Would I buy a bottle again? It's a 50/50.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

@Chanelr I haven't tried mine yet. I want to finish a bottle of something else first and it always surprises me how long it takes when one is trying to finish a bottle!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 179109
> 
> *Juice Name:* El Dorado Banana Custard
> *Manufactured By:* Lost World E-liquid
> *Flavour Profile:* Extra rich and creamy silky french custard with a decadent hint of sweet caramalized banana slices.
> *Packaging:* 75ml Dripper Bottle
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 2 and 5 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG
> 
> This juice was sent to me from Lost World E-liquid for review purposes. This review is done on the 2mg.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> The label is a gold. It shows the logo, the name, full flavour profile, warning label and all other necessary information.
> 
> With the finger tasting test the flavour you taste first is the custard and a little bit of the banana comes through.
> 
> With inhale I mostly taste the custard, but it is unlike any other custard I have tasted before in the past. There are also slight hints of the caramelized banana but not alot.
> 
> Upon exhale the custard taste is consistent and the caramel banana flavour comes through just before fully exhaling. It also has a rather odd taste after exhale, but I think it's the type of caramel/custard that is used.
> 
> I prefer this flavour in the dual RDA and it is one of those flavours again that gets better with heat. This is the first banana flavour that I try and quite enjoyed it suprisingly.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? It's a 50/50.
> 
> View attachment 179110
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
> iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
> Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
> Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.
> 
> COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_



Thanks @Chanelr - I may have missed it in your review but is this a local or international juice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Silver said:


> Thanks @Chanelr - I may have missed it in your review but is this a local or international juice?


Local 
I very often mention that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> @Chanelr I haven't tried mine yet. I want to finish a bottle of something else first and it always surprises me how long it takes when one is trying to finish a bottle!!



I think I have only ever completely finished 5 or 6 bottles

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Chanelr

Review for today.
The Wocket Pod System from Snowwolf

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

The Snowwolf Wocket was sent to me from Sigelei for review purposes. 








There are 5 colour options to choose from – 
Silver Stardust
Marble Gold
Unicorn Rainbow
Onyx Rose
Wire Drawing Black
Origin


*Device Specs :*
Device Size: 93.6×40.5×15.4mm
Pod Size : 40.5x15x39.1mm
Output: 5-25W
Battery: 1150mAh (Internal)
Display: 0.69″ OLED
Top fill
Resistance range: 0.4-3ohm
Material: Zinc Alloy
Coils: 0.7ohm – replaceable
E-liquid capacity: 3ml
Adjustable airflow (top and bottom)

*Pros :*
- The cartridge clips in solidly
- Adjustable wattage (5-25)
- Nice layout of screen with puff counter
- Cartridge clear enough to see liquid levels
- Bottom and top airflow adjustment
- Use for MTL/DL
- Fire button lock
- Short circuit / no pod protection
- 10 second maximum fire time protection
- Low voltage protection
- Overheat protection 
- Top fill cap
- Double Airflow Channels

*Cons :*
- Leakage after replacing coil but not flooding
- Coil does not screw in
- Mouth piece is loose-ish
- You will need to keep the airflow adjustment ring on the base of the installed coil as a new one does not have this.

*In Conclusion:*
Price $45.99 > R 700.37 (current exchange rate).

It's not really an expensive pod system, but the price might scare new users. I have travelled with this pod in my bag to ultimately test leakage, none found except for the above mentioned con when I changed the coil.

The material used for this pod system is solid and you really get decent flavour with the new X-Grid coil. 

This pod system can be used for MTL and DL but I only used it for MTL purposes. The draw tightness will depend on how much the airflow is open. I used it half way open at the bottom and fully closed at the top airflow for a tighter draw. 




*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Chanelr

Some exiciting news. 

I am adding a new addition to my reviewing channel. This section will be called : The Vaping Chanel Insider, where I will be looking into vaping businesses in depth. The very first article will be released tomorrow morning.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> Some exiciting news.
> 
> I am adding a new addition to my reviewing channel. This section will be called : The Vaping Chanel Insider, where I will be looking into vaping businesses in depth. The very first article will be released tomorrow morning.
> 
> View attachment 179447



This sounds interesting @Chanelr! 
And I love your play on words with The Vaping *Chanel! *Very good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> This sounds interesting @Chanelr!
> And I love your play on words with The Vaping *Chanel! *Very good!


Please don't tell me you only noticed that now  then I would need to be very very worried. Lol thank you, tomorrow is a trial run

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> Please don't tell me you only noticed that now  then I would need to be very very worried. Lol thank you, tomorrow is a trial run



@Chanelr I've only just read your post lol!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 179109
> 
> *Juice Name:* El Dorado Banana Custard
> *Manufactured By:* Lost World E-liquid
> *Flavour Profile:* Extra rich and creamy silky french custard with a decadent hint of sweet caramalized banana slices.
> *Packaging:* 75ml Dripper Bottle
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 2 and 5 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG
> 
> This juice was sent to me from Lost World E-liquid for review purposes. This review is done on the 2mg.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> The label is a gold. It shows the logo, the name, full flavour profile, warning label and all other necessary information.
> 
> With the finger tasting test the flavour you taste first is the custard and a little bit of the banana comes through.
> 
> With inhale I mostly taste the custard, but it is unlike any other custard I have tasted before in the past. There are also slight hints of the caramelized banana but not alot.
> 
> Upon exhale the custard taste is consistent and the caramel banana flavour comes through just before fully exhaling. It also has a rather odd taste after exhale, but I think it's the type of caramel/custard that is used.
> 
> I prefer this flavour in the dual RDA and it is one of those flavours again that gets better with heat. This is the first banana flavour that I try and quite enjoyed it suprisingly.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? It's a 50/50.
> 
> View attachment 179110
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
> iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
> Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
> Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.
> 
> COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_



@Chanelr Finally got to this one and I can't taste anything other than a light sweetness! I've just seen that you recommend a high wattage and I was vaping at 41W (with a Mystique disposable) so I'll try it again in my iJust3. However, I've vaped other custards and custardy types in the Mystique at the same wattage and they were very good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> @Chanelr Finally got to this one and I can't taste anything other than a light sweetness! I've just seen that you recommend a high wattage and I was vaping at 41W (with a Mystique disposable) so I'll try it again in my iJust3. However, I've vaped other custards and custardy types in the Mystique at the same wattage and they were very good.


That is quite interesting.
I will let one of my friend also taste it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Today, I am doing completely different to my usual style of reviewing. This type of writing will fall under the new section called The Vaping Chanel Insider.




As you all know The Vape Den is a rather popular online store in the vaping community and those who do not know this, will hopefully have some more in-depth details of this online store.

I will be breaking down the article into the below mentioned points. Whether this is for vape products, shoes, groceries etc. I feel when it comes to online shopping, these are the most important aspects or factors that I consider.

Overview
1) Who is the Vape Den?
2) Site Overview
3) What products are stocked?
4) Ordering Process
5) Customer Feedback
6) Other Factors
6.1) Product Pricing
6.2) Payment Options
6.3) Loyalty Program
6.4) Refunds/Returns
6.5) Verification
6.6) Deliveries
7) Coupons
8) Contact Details


*1) Who is the Vape Den?*

The Vape Den was founded in July 2018, and since have been growing at a rapid pace. Shaun is constantly adding new products based on his personal taste as well as that of customers requests.

The Vape Den was created to bring back affordability to the customer, and to import new innovative products that couldn't be found locally before.

*2) Site Overview*

On the Home Page you will be greeted by every single product that is newly loaded to the site split into categories.

The site layout is by far one of the most user friendly ones I use. It is split up into categories, and under each category you can filter items to your liking.

Eg. If you open All E liquids. You can filter on flavour profile, ingredients and the originating country. This filter option is available under all of the categories and are set up accordingly.

There is also a section for 'Coming Soon', 'What's New' and 'Sale'. Under the sale section, it will tell you what the % is that you receive off, the sale price and the original price.

Another thing which I like is the fact that under the juices, it works out an estimate price per ml of flavour.

The other feature that I also like is, when you add a product to the cart, there is a 'Recently bought together' suggestion that pops up.

This way you sometimes see things that you often forget about, well at least I do. You also get discounts on the combination if you decide to purchase it.

*3) What products are stocked?*

The Vape Den I personally think, prides themselves in stocking the latest products on the market.

3.1) A wide selection of local and international juices
3.2) A very small collection of DIY items (This section only started very recently, and will branch out)
3.3) A collection of tanks, RTA'a and RDA's
3.4) A collection of the top pods/pods on the market.
3.5) A selection of coils & Wire
3.6) A wide variety of cotton.
3.7) A nice selection of accessories which range from build mats, scissors, tweezers, replacement glass, chargers, etc.

*4) Ordering Process*

When I order online, the most important thing of any site is how fast I can search and browse items.

There is nothing I despise more than a site that does not have proper search functionality or that is not categorized properly.

Adding/removing products to/from the cart is pretty easy and the checkout process is standard to most shops.

I prefer creating accounts on most sites where I order from frequently as it has your order history if you want to reorder or just reorder a specific item.

And bonus point, you can build up some store credit too which you can use again at a later stage.

SMS Notifications
- Order has been successfully placed
- Order has been shipped with tracking details.
- Order tracking updates

Email Notifications
- Order has been confirmed
- Invoice received
- Shipment Notifications


*5) Customer Feedback*

On the store itself you will see at the bottom of the page there is a customer feedback section.

Currently standing on 504 verified reviews. There are also review boxes under each and every product.

If something has been touched by The Vaping Chanel, it will also have a special 'TVC Review' section.
*
6) Other Factors*

*6.1) Product Pricing*
As the store has a loyalty program discussed below, the prices are fairly cheaper than most of the other online vape shops.

*6.2) Payment Options*
These are one of the few online shops that have so many secure payment methods.

These options include : Mobicred, Snapscan, Zapper, i-Pay, PayU, Mastercard, Credit Card, American Express, Visa, InstantEFT, oZow, Store Credit and soon Payflex.

*6.3) Loyalty Program*
The loyalty program is currently a 7% cash back into your store credit account, this replaced the point system to make it easier for customers to see how much in cash they earn, and to use it when they see fit.

Furthermore, all items get a discount on bulk orders, the groupings are between 1-2, 3-5 and 6+

Discount codes are sent out once a week of 10% minimum, and there are monthly competitions.

*6.4) Refunds/Returns*
You are offered a 30 day refunds/return option when placing an order. Though as most shops have specific terms and conditions for returns and refunds.

I would suggest reading through the full policy here : https://www.thevapeden.co.za/pages/refund-policy# 

*6.5) Verification*
The Vape Den is also one of the very few shops that are listed on : ScamAdviser, ShopMania and Pricecheck. I am proud to say this online shop is also an IAVA and Ecigssa Supporting Vendor.

*6.6) Deliveries*
All deliveries are done through The Courier Guy and these are by far the lowest I have seen delivery prices.

Deliveries are free for orders over the value of R 600.00 and you automatically get insurance on your products.

For more detailed information : https://www.thevapeden.co.za/pages/deliveries#

*7) Coupons*
The Vape Den constantly loads discount coupons on the store which can be used for purchases.

At the moment the special code I have is : *CFL2019* which is for a 13% discount.


*8) Contact Details*

Please note The Vape Den does not have a brick and mortar store for walk in purchases, they do however allow collections for orders already placed. This might change in the future.

Collections:
Monday - Friday: 08:00 - 20:00
Saturday - Sunday: 09:00 - 16:00
Public Holidays: 09:00 - 16:00 (upon request)

Please select "Pickup Montana" if you plan to pickup, and add in the order notes roughly the time you expect to be there so they can have everything ready for you. The above mentioned times aren't written in stone, if you need to collect outside of these hours please arrange beforehand.

20 Thatch Grass Crescent, Montana
082 993 4242
info@thevapenden.co.za
www.thevapeden.co.za


*Please note:*
_This is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. 

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

WARNING: You need to be 18 years or older in your respective country to access and purchase from this site._

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Chanelr said:


> Today, I am doing completely different to my usual style of reviewing. This type of writing will fall under the new section called The Vaping Chanel Insider.
> 
> View attachment 179478
> 
> 
> As you all know The Vape Den is a rather popular online store in the vaping community and those who do not know this, will hopefully have some more in-depth details of this online store.
> 
> I will be breaking down the article into the below mentioned points. Whether this is for vape products, shoes, groceries etc. I feel when it comes to online shopping, these are the most important aspects or factors that I consider.
> 
> Overview
> 1) Who is the Vape Den?
> 2) Site Overview
> 3) What products are stocked?
> 4) Ordering Process
> 5) Customer Feedback
> 6) Other Factors
> 6.1) Product Pricing
> 6.2) Payment Options
> 6.3) Loyalty Program
> 6.4) Refunds/Returns
> 6.5) Verification
> 6.6) Deliveries
> 7) Coupons
> 8) Contact Details
> 
> 
> *1) Who is the Vape Den?*
> 
> The Vape Den was founded in July 2018, and since have been growing at a rapid pace. Shaun is constantly adding new products based on his personal taste as well as that of customers requests.
> 
> The Vape Den was created to bring back affordability to the customer, and to import new innovative products that couldn't be found locally before.
> 
> *2) Site Overview*
> 
> On the Home Page you will be greeted by every single product that is newly loaded to the site split into categories.
> 
> The site layout is by far one of the most user friendly ones I use. It is split up into categories, and under each category you can filter items to your liking.
> 
> Eg. If you open All E liquids. You can filter on flavour profile, ingredients and the originating country. This filter option is available under all of the categories and are set up accordingly.
> 
> There is also a section for 'Coming Soon', 'What's New' and 'Sale'. Under the sale section, it will tell you what the % is that you receive off, the sale price and the original price.
> 
> Another thing which I like is the fact that under the juices, it works out an estimate price per ml of flavour.
> 
> The other feature that I also like is, when you add a product to the cart, there is a 'Recently bought together' suggestion that pops up.
> 
> This way you sometimes see things that you often forget about, well at least I do. You also get discounts on the combination if you decide to purchase it.
> 
> *3) What products are stocked?*
> 
> The Vape Den I personally think, prides themselves in stocking the latest products on the market.
> 
> 3.1) A wide selection of local and international juices
> 3.2) A very small collection of DIY items (This section only started very recently, and will branch out)
> 3.3) A collection of tanks, RTA'a and RDA's
> 3.4) A collection of the top pods/pods on the market.
> 3.5) A selection of coils & Wire
> 3.6) A wide variety of cotton.
> 3.7) A nice selection of accessories which range from build mats, scissors, tweezers, replacement glass, chargers, etc.
> 
> *4) Ordering Process*
> 
> When I order online, the most important thing of any site is how fast I can search and browse items.
> 
> There is nothing I despise more than a site that does not have proper search functionality or that is not categorized properly.
> 
> Adding/removing products to/from the cart is pretty easy and the checkout process is standard to most shops.
> 
> I prefer creating accounts on most sites where I order from frequently as it has your order history if you want to reorder or just reorder a specific item.
> 
> And bonus point, you can build up some store credit too which you can use again at a later stage.
> 
> SMS Notifications
> - Order has been successfully placed
> - Order has been shipped with tracking details.
> - Order tracking updates
> 
> Email Notifications
> - Order has been confirmed
> - Invoice received
> - Shipment Notifications
> 
> 
> *5) Customer Feedback*
> 
> On the store itself you will see at the bottom of the page there is a customer feedback section.
> 
> Currently standing on 504 verified reviews. There are also review boxes under each and every product.
> 
> If something has been touched by The Vaping Chanel, it will also have a special 'TVC Review' section.
> *
> 6) Other Factors*
> 
> *6.1) Product Pricing*
> As the store has a loyalty program discussed below, the prices are fairly cheaper than most of the other online vape shops.
> 
> *6.2) Payment Options*
> These are one of the few online shops that have so many secure payment methods.
> 
> These options include : Mobicred, Snapscan, Zapper, i-Pay, PayU, Mastercard, Credit Card, American Express, Visa, InstantEFT, oZow, Store Credit and soon Payflex.
> 
> *6.3) Loyalty Program*
> The loyalty program is currently a 7% cash back into your store credit account, this replaced the point system to make it easier for customers to see how much in cash they earn, and to use it when they see fit.
> 
> Furthermore, all items get a discount on bulk orders, the groupings are between 1-2, 3-5 and 6+
> 
> Discount codes are sent out once a week of 10% minimum, and there are monthly competitions.
> 
> *6.4) Refunds/Returns*
> You are offered a 30 day refunds/return option when placing an order. Though as most shops have specific terms and conditions for returns and refunds.
> 
> I would suggest reading through the full policy here : https://www.thevapeden.co.za/pages/refund-policy#
> 
> *6.5) Verification*
> The Vape Den is also one of the very few shops that are listed on : ScamAdviser, ShopMania and Pricecheck. I am proud to say this online shop is also an IAVA and Ecigssa Supporting Vendor.
> 
> *6.6) Deliveries*
> All deliveries are done through The Courier Guy and these are by far the lowest I have seen delivery prices.
> 
> Deliveries are free for orders over the value of R 600.00 and you automatically get insurance on your products.
> 
> For more detailed information : https://www.thevapeden.co.za/pages/deliveries#
> 
> *7) Coupons*
> The Vape Den constantly loads discount coupons on the store which can be used for purchases.
> 
> At the moment the special code I have is : *CFL2019* which is for a 13% discount.
> 
> 
> *8) Contact Details*
> 
> Please note The Vape Den does not have a brick and mortar store for walk in purchases, they do however allow collections for orders already placed. This might change in the future.
> 
> Collections:
> Monday - Friday: 08:00 - 20:00
> Saturday - Sunday: 09:00 - 16:00
> Public Holidays: 09:00 - 16:00 (upon request)
> 
> Please select "Pickup Montana" if you plan to pickup, and add in the order notes roughly the time you expect to be there so they can have everything ready for you. The above mentioned times aren't written in stone, if you need to collect outside of these hours please arrange beforehand.
> 
> 20 Thatch Grass Crescent, Montana
> 082 993 4242
> info@thevapenden.co.za
> www.thevapeden.co.za
> 
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.
> 
> COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel
> 
> WARNING: You need to be 18 years or older in your respective country to access and purchase from this site._


This is super cool @Chanelr and very informative well done

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Chanelr

MrGSmokeFree said:


> This is super cool @Chanelr and very informative well done


Thank you so much

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Good write-up @Chanelr, but what I would love to have is a brief background of the owner, just to make it more personal.

How long had they been smoking before switching to vaping?
How long have they been vaping?
What are their favourite mods / flavour profiles?
Anything else of interest?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> Good write-up @Chanelr, but what I would love to have is a brief background of the owner, just to make it more personal.
> 
> How long had they been smoking before switching to vaping?
> How long have they been vaping?
> What are their favourite mods / flavour profiles?
> Anything else of interest?


I suppose that are good points.
I will keep it in mind for the next one.
Though it is an article about the company, not really an interview 

@Pho3niX90 would be able to answer those.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Chanelr said:


> My name is Chanèl Reichel, independent vape reviewer based in South Africa.
> 
> I started with reviews in September 2018, *due to other reviewers who gave their biased opinions,* always jumped unto the hype train and ended up spending so much money on things that are not that great or do not deserve the praise it got.
> 
> My reviews and opinions are those of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organizational views or stereotypes. I tend to give my brutal honest opinion. If I do not like a juice personally, I will still provide solid feedback on what I am tasting and experiencing.


----------



## Chanelr

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> View attachment 179508


I dont understand?
It is still my unbiased opinion.
The only thing that falls under the partnership is that my reviews are featured on the website.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Chanelr said:


> I dont understand?
> It is still my unbiased opinion.
> The only thing that falls under the partnership is that my reviews are featured on the website.


Not saying you biased, just quoting that in your introduction on this thread you take a stab at other reviewers saying they are biased. Which I dont think is fair. I have seen many reviewers when they have a product that they help developed say, Im just going to show you this product and not review it because Im in partnership with them and dont want anyone to think Im biased.

Ps I like Vapeden, think they one of the best online stores. But surely nothing is perfect. I personaly find their website a bit slow/sluggish on my tablet and phone, but that might just be my lack off technology


----------



## Chanelr

@Hooked just for you.
Words straight from the main main himself.

Been smoking since I was 15, I am 29 now.

I have not been able to give up smoking 100% but am trying, what sets me back is traveling abroad too frequently.

I have been vaping for around 3 years.

My favorite mod is the paranormal, however my current daily is the noisy cricket with the fatality M25. My all time favorite tank id the juggerknot. Favorite coil setup is the coil company nano aliens. However I am slowly moving to pods now to get rid of cigs completely while traveling. I started vaping because I have hereditary high cholesterol, and it have helped tons!

My preferred juices are anything fruity, but my tank is always full of question?Just a brilliant juice.

The business was started to make vaping more affordable, and try and bring better service quality back. 

Something of interest.
I am a software developer by trade, and before a business intelligence developer. I am married and have 2 kids. I am a petrol head and love gaming.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Pho3niX90

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Not saying you biased, just quoting that in your introduction on this thread you take a stab at other reviewers saying they are biased. Which I dont think is fair. I have seen many reviewers when they have a product that they help developed say, Im just going to show you this product and not review it because Im in partnership with them and dont want anyone to think Im biased.
> 
> Ps I like Vapeden, think they one of the best online stores. But surely nothing is perfect. I personaly find their website a bit slow/sluggish on my tablet and phone, but that might just be my lack off technology



I will have to agree. The website is terribly slow, I am working on in to get it instant. Developing on a 200mb line makes everything seem fast.

One thing I can say about chanel is that she is definitely unbiased. The agreement was just that I sponsor her, and I can use the reviews on the website.

All products I have sent in the past for review, I had no clue what she was going to say. I have to read it here as well.

I do enjoy criticism more than praise, it makes me do better and improve.

Things that we can personally do better on, from my point of view:
- More stock takes. Recently the stock levels have been a disaster due to growing sales and shrinkage, we had to do a lot of refunds as we couldn't fullfil orders, and I know this would annoy anyone. So we are planning on doing biweekly stocktakes.

- as Jean mentioned. The website is terribly slow when not cached. I have made some changes in the likes of shrinking all images (you will now notice the watermark on images this has been done to), and busy reintroducing lazy image loading which doesn't seem to be working correctly anymore, as well as minifying all css and javascript.

- Communication, we need to communicate more and better. A customer recently brought this to my attention that we need to communicate when something is out of stock (point 1) and rather ask if they would want to choose something else, rather than an automatic refund.

- lastly. Incorrectly sending stock quantities. We are guilty in this regard, and have introduced new systems to make sure all stock is correctly sent, and counted when sent.

To all. Please feel free to mention anything that bugs you, so that it can be sorted out, resolved and improved. Preferably in a pm to me so that I can action it and note it down

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> @Hooked just for you.
> Words straight from the main main himself.
> 
> Been smoking since I was 15, I am 29 now.
> 
> I have not been able to give up smoking 100% but am trying, what sets me back is traveling abroad too frequently.
> 
> I have been vaping for around 3 years.
> 
> My favorite mod is the paranormal, however my current daily is the noisy cricket with the fatality M25. My all time favorite tank id the juggerknot. Favorite coil setup is the coil company nano aliens. However I am slowly moving to pods now to get rid of cigs completely while traveling. I started vaping because I have hereditary high cholesterol, and it have helped tons!
> 
> My preferred juices are anything fruity, but my tank is always full of question?Just a brilliant juice.
> 
> The business was started to make vaping more affordable, and try and bring better service quality back.
> 
> Something of interest.
> I am a software developer by trade, and before a business intelligence developer. I am married and have 2 kids. I am a petrol head and love gaming.



Great stuff thank you @Chanelr and @Pho3niX90! It's so nice to know a little about the guy behind the name. You've got a fantastic website and I love the way that you handle correspondence with your clients, @Pho3niX90 ! And best of luck with completely kicking the stinkies.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Great to see @Chanelr 
Thanks for all the info

And for your reply and further info as well as your support and involvement on the forum @Pho3niX90

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Pho3niX90 said:


> I will have to agree. The website is terribly slow, I am working on in to get it instant. Developing on a 200mb line makes everything seem fast.
> 
> One thing I can say about chanel is that she is definitely unbiased. The agreement was just that I sponsor her, and I can use the reviews on the website.
> 
> All products I have sent in the past for review, I had no clue what she was going to say. I have to read it here as well.
> 
> I do enjoy criticism more than praise, it makes me do better and improve.
> 
> Things that we can personally do better on, from my point of view:
> - More stock takes. Recently the stock levels have been a disaster due to growing sales and shrinkage, we had to do a lot of refunds as we couldn't fullfil orders, and I know this would annoy anyone. So we are planning on doing biweekly stocktakes.
> 
> - as Jean mentioned. The website is terribly slow when not cached. I have made some changes in the likes of shrinking all images (you will now notice the watermark on images this has been done to), and busy reintroducing lazy image loading which doesn't seem to be working correctly anymore, as well as minifying all css and javascript.
> 
> - Communication, we need to communicate more and better. A customer recently brought this to my attention that we need to communicate when something is out of stock (point 1) and rather ask if they would want to choose something else, rather than an automatic refund.
> 
> - lastly. Incorrectly sending stock quantities. We are guilty in this regard, and have introduced new systems to make sure all stock is correctly sent, and counted when sent.
> 
> To all. Please feel free to mention anything that bugs you, so that it can be sorted out, resolved and improved. Preferably in a pm to me so that I can action it and note it down



This is what I like about you @Pho3niX90. Right from the beginning when you asked for our feedback on the website, it was clear that you are truly concerned about doing your best and giving good service.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> I dont understand?
> It is still my unbiased opinion.
> The only thing that falls under the partnership is that my reviews are featured on the website.



@Chanelr I also don't understand why @Jean claude Vaaldamme repeated your previous post here without saying why he has done so. My suggestion is to just ignore it. 

Having the fact that your reviews are posted on The Vape Den's site (from what I understand) has nothing to do with the information which you've given on The Vape Den. You've given us *objective information *on his business, not an opinion.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> @Chanelr I also don't understand why @Jean claude Vaaldamme repeated your previous post here without saying why he has done so. My suggestion is to just ignore it.
> 
> Having the fact that your reviews are posted on The Vape Den's site (from what I understand) has nothing to do with the information which you've given on The Vape Den. You've given us *objective information *on his business, not an opinion.


Thank you 
Hope the other post also answers all your questions

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

I am back!
Review for today Sour Chew from Fresh Farms Eliquid

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

Welcome back @Chanelr! I was wondering what had happened to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> Welcome back @Chanelr! I was wondering what had happened to you.


Still here 
Just took a bit of a break because of insane work deadlines

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name :* Sour Chew
*Manufactured By :* Fresh Farms
*Flavour Profile :* A delicious blend of sour apple and grape.
*Packaging :* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options :* 0, 3 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio : *35PG/65VG

This juice was sent to me from Cloud Hustle Distro review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.
*
My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The juices comes packaged in a box which matches the label of the bottle. Two small problems that I mentioned was that the box was a little bit to small for the bottle and the flavour profile on the box does not match the label of the bottle.

Other than that I love the fact that the bottle's cap is heat shrink wrapped. The design itself is white, green and purple. Rather simple but stands out. It also contains all the information you might need.

With the finger tasting test, I got the sourish taste of the apple (almost like those sour apple sweets) and then out of nowhere the grape just hits you.

With inhale, I am glad it is not that overpowering in your face sour apple. But use it too much, and it will leave your throat a bit dry (same effect as eating a lot of sour sweets). I hardly get any of the grape on inhale.

Upon exhale, the sweet grapes compliments the sour apple very nicely and the flavours don't overpower each other at all. I also think the balance between the sweet and sour is pretty spot on.

I prefer this flavour in mostly the RTA just not an ADV for me. I personally think, an iced version of this flavour would be pretty awesome though.

Would I buy a bottle again? I think so.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_
*
Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 3


----------



## Chanelr

This morning I am in need of a bit of sugar.

Review for today, One from Vapour Mountain and Vape Fuel

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> This morning I am in need of a bit of sugar.
> 
> Review for today, One from Vapour Mountain and Vape Fuel
> 
> View attachment 180396



@Chanelr Looking forward to your review on this one. I got a bottle from VapeCon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name :* One
*Manufactured By :* Vapour Mountain/Vape Fuel
*Flavour Profile :* Milk Chocolate, Caramel & Nougat.
*Packaging :* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options :* 2mg
*PG/VG Ratio :* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Vapour Mountain for review purposes. 

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is really a bold design, with the name and flavour profile on it. It also has all other relevant information except for the PG/VG ratio.

With the finger tasting test, you will get this taste of melted chocolate and caramel, I dont taste the nougat but it's there on the after taste.

With inhale, there is still this dreamy taste of milk chocolate blended well with the sweet caramel. I again did not get much of the nougat on inhale.

Upon exhale, the nougat just sneaks up on you in the middle of nowhere and brings the milky chocolate and caramel all together perfectly. These three flavour profiles matches perfectly and if it didn't a bar one would not be such a popular chocolate.

I prefer this flavour in mostly the dual RDA and this is one of those again that likes the coils hot. Although I have a real soft spot for Vapour Mountain flavours, just not an ADV for me.

Would I buy a bottle again? Not on this one.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._

_COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 8 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Morning everyone.
I am not really a big fan of summer, thanks goodness for iced flavours.

Review for today Mystical Slushie from Not Another Juice Co.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name :* Mystical Slushie
*Manufactured By :* Not Another Juice Co
*Flavour Profile :* Tropical lychee mixed with sweet and juicy blackcurrant.
*Packaging :* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options : *2mg
*PG/VG Ratio :* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Severus Vape Co. for review purposes. 

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label has a rather plain design to it, but as the saying goes... Less is more. With the name and flavour profile on it. It also has all other relevant information except for the PG/VG ratio.

With the finger tasting test, I get the taste of the sweet and juicy lychee with a damped taste of the blackcurrant. I also find it a little icy.

With inhale, I got what I expected. And that is still the juicy taste of the sweet tropical lychee with a fairly good amount of ice to compliment the flavour. 

Upon exhale, the taste is mostly similar except for the fact that just before you completely exhale the sweet blackcurrant jumps onto your palate. In my personal opinion this has a rather good balance.

I prefer this flavour in mostly the tank and passes my semi-ADV mark. Though I do not like blackcurrant in general, this flavour profile just works for me.

Would I buy a bottle again? I might.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_
*
Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Chanelr

Good morning! Review time.
Cinna-Stirred from Steeped Juice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Cinna-Stirred
*Manufactured By:* Steeped Juice
*Flavour Profile:* Light swirls of moist dough interlaced with brown sugar, caramel and rich cream cheese icing.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio: *25PG/75VG

This juice was sent to me from Joshua at Steeped Juice for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

I still love this branding. The black labels on the bottles are neatly designed with shiney foil added and the colour matches to the flavour. And to top it off, it comes packaged in a nifty little box (white) and the colours match back to the bottles and flavour. It has it all, name, flavour profile, full flavour description, warning signs etc. Definitely one of the few labels and boxes that I admire, as you can see a lot of thought and effort went into it.

With the finger tasting test you will be as shocked as me to find that the full flavour profile just jumps on your palate all at once. 

With inhale the first flavour that will pop onto your palate is the taste of donuts with small hints of the sugar and a little bit of the caramel, not too much though.

Upon exhale your palate will be in heaven with all the sweetness going on. The taste of the donuts with the bit of sugar, the caramel emerging more and to round it all off the cream cheese just jumps onto your palate before full exhale.

I still believe donut flavours are pretty tricky to nail. Good balance between the every single flavour, not too sweet and no flavours overpower each other.

So the verdict, absolutely enjoyed this flavour. Another killer dessert flavour from this brand and I think all of you know by now I am not a dessert lover. I enjoyed this flavour most in the RTA.

Would I buy a bottle again? It's a yes.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the reviews @Chanelr 
Its great to see your views and also see juices I never knew about!
Super

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

Silver said:


> Thanks for the reviews @Chanelr
> Its great to see your views and also see juices I never knew about!
> Super


These boys were at VapeCon 2019.
Really an exceptional brand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Chanelr said:


> These boys were at VapeCon 2019.
> Really an exceptional brand.



I knew about Steeped, yes you are right, they were at VapeCon
Was referring to your previous reviews, one or two brands that I hadn’t heard of
Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Hmmm this one sounds like my cup a tea @Chanelr!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Silver said:


> I knew about Steeped, yes you are right, they were at VapeCon
> Was referring to your previous reviews, one or two brands that I hadn’t heard of
> Thanks


Oh my apologies


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> Hmmm this one sounds like my cup a tea @Chanelr!


Think you might like this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Morning everyone!
Review for today.
Passion Explosion Peach from Rubix E-liquid

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Passion Explosion Peach
*Manufactured By:* Rubix E-Liquid
*Flavour Profile:* Smooth, refreshing natural passion fruit blended with sweet peach.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 2 and 5 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Rubix E-Liquid for review purposes. This review is done on the 2mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The new labels are very eye catching. It has this water paint image of passion fruit and peach. The name stands out properly with all the other necessary information. No PG/VG levels indicated.

With the finger tasting test get the taste of the sweet peach, an unfamiliar passion fruit taste and a decent level of ice.

With inhale I get the taste of both the passion fruit and peach, with the perfect amount of ice. This one tastes a bit more than a candy flavour.

Upon exhale the flavour is consistant to inhale and the flavour balance is pitch perfect. I also think the flavours don't overpower each other and the ice rounds the flavour off well.

I prefer this flavour in the single coil RDA and it is a great flavour for this summer.

Would I buy a bottle again? I might.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 181083
> 
> *Juice Name:* Passion Explosion Peach
> *Manufactured By:* Rubix E-Liquid
> *Flavour Profile:* Smooth, refreshing natural passion fruit blended with sweet peach.
> *Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 2 and 5 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG
> 
> This juice was sent to me from Rubix E-Liquid for review purposes. This review is done on the 2mg.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> The new labels are very eye catching. It has this water paint image of passion fruit and peach. The name stands out properly with all the other necessary information. No PG/VG levels indicated.
> 
> With the finger tasting test get the taste of the sweet peach, an unfamiliar passion fruit taste and a decent level of ice.
> 
> With inhale I get the taste of both the passion fruit and peach, with the perfect amount of ice. This one tastes a bit more than a candy flavour.
> 
> Upon exhale the flavour is consistant to inhale and the flavour balance is pitch perfect. I also think the flavours don't overpower each other and the ice rounds the flavour off well.
> 
> I prefer this flavour in the single coil RDA and it is a great flavour for this summer.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? I might.
> 
> View attachment 181082
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
> iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
> Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
> Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.
> 
> COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_



Hmmmmm my my favourite fruit flavours @Chanelr!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hope everyone had a great weekend..
Today's review is something really special, which is why I am not saying which juice or brand it is. Full review up tonight...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name: *Pink Rush
*Manufactured By:* Slush Rush
*Flavour Profile:* Strawberry Slush
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Cloud Hustle Distro for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

I would like to start off with the tremendous amount of respect I have for the local distributor. When I first tasted the flavour, they were notified like brands in the past that the flavour is really not that great and it will affect the review.

My instructions were to proceed with the review as that was the initial purpose of sending the flavours and it did not change my opion of it.

I take my hat off for these guys for letting me proceed with this one even if it is lower than usual. And for this I decided to award them with a special award of: "Outstanding Moral Fiber".

If you are not familiar with the reference, I would advise watching the Harry Potter Movie : Goblet of Fire.

I also have the Caramel Toffee out of the Sugar Rush range and it is delish, review for this one will be coming soon.
*
My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

What I like about this range is that the labels are really bright and colourful, with the brand name, flavour name, flavour profile and all other necessary information visible.

With the finger tasting test I found a very strong strawberry taste that tastes a bit chemically.

With inhale the strawberry flavour for me still has this very odd taste and I don't get much of the slushie taste.

Upon exhale the slushie taste emerges a bit more blended with the strawberry. I personally think if this flavour had a bit of ice to it, it would be a great flavour.

I don't have personal preference on this flavour and I really did not enjoy this one.

Would I buy a bottle again? Sadly, no.

I would like to end this one off in saying that, even if your flavour gets a bad rating it does not make it a bad juice at all. It just means that it doesn't tickle my personal tastebuds. Every brand has that flavour in their range. It doesn't mean a low scoring review reflects badly on your brand or that the brand will not make it in the industry.

It shows that the biased opion gives your flavour a bench mark on the market. Not everyone will like fruity, icy, desserty or tobacco flavours, etc.

I also don't think this should be seen in a negative light, but rather in a positive one.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## CaliGuy

@Chanelr this latest review of the Slush Rush proves to me the whole “taste can be subjective” doesn't always hold ground when pitted against a juice profile that doesn’t taste good at all. Thanks for always giving your honest opinion and thoughts. 

Kodos to this juice maker for urging you on to give an honest review. At least this way they get feedback and can opt to improve the recipe. 

From my personal experience our local SA eLiquid manufactures have a lot to be proud of, loads of excellent vape juice available to suite everyone’s taste buds and budgets.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Chanelr

CaliGuy said:


> @Chanelr this latest review of the Slush Rush proves to me the whole “taste can be subjective” doesn't always hold ground when pitted against a juice profile that doesn’t taste good at all. Thanks for always giving your honest opinion and thoughts.
> 
> Kodos to this juice maker for urging you on to give an honest review. At least this way they get feedback and can opt to improve the recipe.
> 
> From my personal experience our local SA eLiquid manufactures have a lot to be proud of, loads of excellent vape juice available to suite everyone’s taste buds and budgets.


I really appreciate that, thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Hmmmm the toffee caramel sounds good though - looking forward to your review! @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Review for today..
Mango from Fantastic International.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Mango
*Manufactured By:* Fantastic International
*Flavour Profile:* Sensational Mango
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Vape Republic SA for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

This flavour falls under the Premium Series range.

The label is a very colourful graffiti type of design with the logo, name and flavour profile visible. Then we also have the ingredients, nicotine level and a warning sign.

What I love about the premium series, is that you get an extra bottle of Fantastic Freeze (same as the mixed series) for custom cooling, sadly there was no freeze is this box.

With the finger tasting test I get a rather odd tasting mango and it is definitely not your average mango.

With inhale the flavour is not as sweet or as juicy as I would have expected from a mango flavour and it still has a very odd chemical taste to it.

Upon exhale the flavour is consistant to inhale and has a little bit of ice to it.

Sadly, this flavour does not make me excited at all, but it was better on the single coil RDA.

Would I buy a bottle again? Nope.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the reviews @Chanelr 

Never easy to write about something that doesnt tickle your taste buds the right way
Respect

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

Silver said:


> Thanks for the reviews @Chanelr
> 
> Never easy to write about something that doesnt tickle your taste buds the right way
> Respect


Appreciate that  thank you


----------



## Chanelr

Happy halloween.
Two special reviews coming up today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Blood Bath
*Manufactured By:* Downtown Juice co
*Flavour Profile:* Bleeding Berries (Acai, raspberry and blueberry)
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 2 and 5 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This flavour was sent to me from Down Town Juice co for purposes of this review. This review is done on the 2mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is black, with a city in silhouette to match the rest of the rest of the design. You can see manufacturer name, juice name and all other necessary details. Perfectly matches to the halloween theme for today...

With these types of berries, I did not expect anything other than the sweet taste of the acai, blueberries and raspberries.

With inhale I mostly get the taste of the raspberries and light undertones of the acai and blueberries. It has a bit of an odd taste on inhale, but nothing too serious.

With exhaling the acai and the blueberries emerges more on your palate and blends rather well with the raspberries. The flavours also surprisingly don't overpower each other.

I have to say I really enjoyed this flavour on the dual RDA. Sadly, because of the level of sweetness this one is not an ADV.

Would I buy a bottle again? Thinking about it.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._

_Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._

_COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Smashed Apple Pie
*Manufactured By:* Riot Squad
*Flavour Profile:* Busted butter crust, hot apple and a rude punch of rhubarb.
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

As I am part of the Riot Squad SA influencer team, these flavours were sent to me for review purposes (Distributed through White Snow) and this review is done on the 3mg. 

I chose this flavour for the Halloween theme because I think apple pie is almost on the menu every single time.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

By now and after VapeCon everyone knows these bullet shaped bottles (patented), each in their own unique colours. This specific bottle is great and the name standa out clearly with all the necessary information.

Another interesting fact is that Riot Labs actually formulate their own flavours and don't use your "commercial" concentrates.

With the finger taste test, the first flavour that you will taste is the apple, followed by the delicious butter crust and slight taste of the rhubarb.

Upon inhale the taste I mostly experience is the butter crust and the rhubarb. I honestly did not like the flavour the first time I tasted it, but the more I vaped it the more I started to like it.

With exhaling the apple flavour just casually jumps onto your palate and gives the flavour a completely different taste. I also this the flavour is pretty well balanced and no overpowering between the flavour profiles.

I enjoyed this flavour in all of my setups and being a rather unique flavour profile, it is just marks the semi-ADV for me.

Would I buy a bottle again? I would.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Back with some reviews!
First one for November...
Black Betty from Just Like That

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Black Betty
*Manufactured By:* Just Like That
*Flavour Profile:* Chilled juicy blackcurrant dunked in powered sugar.
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This flavour was sent to me from Just Like That for purposes of this review. This review is done on the 3mg.
*
My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is a mix between different shades of purple, showing all relevant information, the PG/VG ratio, the nicotine strength, the brand name, etc. You can also see the juice name very clearly and this cute little retro lady.

With the finger taste test, I get the taste of the super sweet blackcurrent, the icing sugar and a dash of ice added on top of it.

With inhale the taste of the chilled blackcurrants is mostly there and it is extremely sweet. The level of ice I think is just right for this flavour profile.

With exhaling it is one of those flavours yet again don't differ from inhale, except that the icing sugar pushes through. For me personally this flavour falls more under candy than a fruit flavour.

I have to say I really enjoyed this flavour on the yank, but prefer this flavour in the RTA.

Would I buy a bottle again? Absolutely.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._

_Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Wednesday!
Review for today Zesty Grappy from Monsta Vapes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Zesty Grappy (with mint)
*Manufactured By:* Monsta Vape
*Flavour Profile:* Apple and grape with a touch of mint.
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from @Pho3niX90 at The Vape Den for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The juice comes packed in an awesome little box, with the cutest little monsters I have ever seen. Each box design has its own unique monster that matches to the bottle. Visible on the bottle is the flavour and all necessary warning signs, including the batch number and best before date.

It is also recommended to shake the bottle well before use.

With the finger tasting I get a very sweet taste of crispy apple and sweet grapes and a nice amount mint. 

The inhale you will just find the overpowering blast of ice, blended with the crispy apple and grape flavour.

Upon exhale the mint is less overpowering which gives some room for the apple and grapes to emerge more, which finishes off the flavour nicely on your palate.

I prefer this flavour in the tank. If you do not like that much ice, I would suggest using the flavour in a sub-ohm tank as the ice is surpressed a bit. Sadly although fruity, not an ADV for me.

If you are a apple lover, this one is definitely a must try for you.

Would I buy a bottle again? I don't think so.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Monday everyone.
Today I am going with a little Guilty Pleasures theme..
3 reviews coming today.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Peanut Gallery
*Manufactured By:* Rebel Revolution Vape
*Flavour Profile:* Peanut butter fudge
*Packaging:* 30, 60 and 120 ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from @BaD Mountain for purposes of this review and this review is done on the 6mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The 30ml bottle comes packed in a nifty little box and both the box and the bottle's label matches. The design itself is colourful with a peanut shell.

With the finger tasting as expected from a 6mg flavour there is a slight throat burn, but you get the taste of the peanut butter fudge.

The inhale the first taste that jumps onto your palate is the sweet taste of fugde which is just amazing, with no taste of the peanut butter

Upon exhale the peanut butter comes through a lot more and it really comes together very well with the fudge which makes it the perfect sweet and salty flavour.

I prefer this flavour in the dual RDA and it passes as a semi-ADV for me.

Would I buy a bottle again? I think so.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Vapessa

The peanut butter fudge review sounds really good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Feago
*Manufactured By:* Sickboy77 Eliquids
*Flavour Profile:* Strawberry Whipped Cream
*Packaging:* 120ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 3 and 5 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from @Sickboy77 for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg. 

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is a white, black and a red colour. It shows the logo, the name, full flavour profile, warning label and all other necessary information except the PG/VG levels.

With the finger tasting test the taste of both the strawberry and cream is there, but for me it is a really odd tasting one.

With inhale I mostly get the taste of the whipped cream and I find that the strawberry is there but, just a bit muted.

Upon exhale the strawberry comes out a bit more and it rounds the flavour off in a nice way. The balance is good.

I prefer this flavour in the tank and the wattage rather high. Sadly not an ADV and I personally do not like this flavour much.

Would I buy a bottle again? I doubt it.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Cinnamon Swirled Glazed
*Manufactured By:* Wonutz
*Flavour Profile:* Cinnamon butter cream with the taste of vanilla custard for this take on a deep fried, waffle donut recipe. Finished off with a warm sugar glaze.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This flavour was sent to me from Maxi - Brand Ambassador for SVC Labs, for purposes of this review and this review is done on the 3mg. Wholesalers can also contact her directly.
*
My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is dark pink, with a donut icing design on the sides. The name and flavour stands out. Also visible is all other information you might need including a warning sign and distributer details.

With the finger tasting test I get the flavour notes of creamy butter cream, sweet icing, then this yummy taste of donut/waffles. I also get little hints of the cinnamon.

Upon inhale the custard flavour for me is a bit less than expected. The cinnamon, butter cream and donut is pretty much all I taste. I would love the custard to come through a little bit more.

With exhale the custard flavour comes out a lot more and the butter cream, cinnamon and donut compliments the custard extremely well. With exhale the flavour balance is very good and no overpowering flavours.

I prefer this flavour on the dual RDA and it passes my semi-ADV mark. Quotes from Wonutz : "A moment on the lips donut worry about the hips."

Would I buy a bottle again? I don't know, possibly.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Coil Art Dpro 133 with the Dpro RDA (dual)
iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Asmodus Minikin with Juggernaut RTA
Rincoe Mechman with Mesh Tank_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Chanelr

I'm back after my IG ban, lets try again.
Review coming up today Lemon Sherbet from the Dinner Ice Range.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Lemon Sherbets (Ice)
*Manufactured By:* Dinner Lady
*Flavour Profile:* Tangy lemon candy with a kick of ice.
*Packaging:* 50ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Dinner Lady SA for review purposes. This review is done on the 0mg and it falls under the ice range.
*
My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is a combination between bright and light yellow, shows the logo and the juice name. It also has a good warning label and nic strength. 

With the finger tasting test I get the taste of lemon, not your average sour lemon as it has more of a sweetness to it because of the sherbet. It also has a proper amount of ice.

With inhale I get the proper taste of lemon fizziness and just enough sweetness to tickle your taste buds. Unlike my first review on the ice range, the ice really brings this flavour together.

Upon exhale the flavours are exactly the same, though the sweetness level surpresses a bit to let the ice come out more. 

I find that the flavour performs best on the dual RDA and because of the ice, I consider it a semi-ADV.

Would I buy a bottle again? I might.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

@Chanelr Hmmmm this sounds good! I love a sweetish lemon - very refreshing in summer.


----------



## Hooked

@Chanelr Hmmmm this sounds good! I love a sweetish lemon - very refreshing in summer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> @Chanelr Hmmmm this sounds good! I love a sweetish lemon - very refreshing in summer.


Same here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Morning fam and Happy Friday.
Review for today.
Cookie from Slick eLiquid Co.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Cookie
*Manufactured By:* Slick eLiquid Co.
*Flavour Profile:* Your favourite cookie dunked in milk.
*Packaging:* 120ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 2 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This flavour was sent to me from Slick eLiquid Co for purposes of this review. 

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

I have a big thing for black labels as I feel they look very elegant. The label also has the brand name, flavour, cookies and all necessary information visible, only thing missing is the PG/VG levels. The bottle itself is also packed and sealed in a matching packet and bonus, you get some cookies too.

This flavour smells spot on to the beloved cookie. With the finger tasting test again absolutely spot on. Delicious cookie with a generous amount of the dairy taste. 

Upon inhale the cookie taste is not matching 100% to what you will taste on finger tasting, but the flavour is still there. Great balance between the cookie and milk. 

With exhaling, I am pleased to say that the flavour is similar to inhale and that is what I like in a juice. Flavour profiles also don't overpower each other.

I have to say I really enjoyed this flavour on the dual RDA and the Mesh Tank. Definitely a semi ADV for me.

Would I buy a bottle again? Definitely.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Review for today.
Wrath of the Grapes from Prime Vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Wrath of the Grapes
*Manufactured By:* Prime Vape
*Flavour Profile:* Sour grapes with a hint of menthol.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3, 6, 12 and 18 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Prime Vape for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.
*
My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

This flavour was officially launched at VapeCon 2019.

I have always liked the Prime Vape labels as each one is unique to it's flavour. This specific label is green and purple with angry grapes on it. Showing all necessary details except the PG/VG levels.

With the finger tasting test, you will find a proper taste of sour grapes and it has a really familiar taste. I also find a bit of ice in the mix.

Upon inhale the medley of sour grapes jumps on your palate and I think the ice rounds of the sourness really well.

With exhale the flavour is spot on to inhale.
Perfectly blended, perfectly fizzy and perfectly tasty.

I loved the flavour most on all setups and passes the semi-ADV mark.

Would I buy a bottle again? That is a yes.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 2


----------



## Chanelr

Can't believe it's Sunday already.
Review for today, Berry-Nice Indeed from Authentic Alchemist (now Fyre Elixirs)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Berry-Nice Indeed
*Manufactured By:* Authentic Alchemist (now Fyre Elixirs)
*Flavour Profile:* Potent Dragonfruit, Mixed Berries & sweet tart grapefruit.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Authentic Alchemist for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label has a very elegant design, show the logo, the juice name, full flavour profile and a combination of berries and tart. It also has a good warning label and nic strength. Sadly, the PG/VG levels are not indicated.

With the finger tasting test I the taste of dragonfruit, berries and the zing of grapefruit. I don't get much of the tart flavour.

With inhale I the first taste I get is the grapefruit, dragon fruit and berries. The taste of the tart is there but not much. I also get the slight taste of ice.

Upon exhale the flavours are consistant and the tart flavour comes through more.

I don't have a setup preference with the flavour and purely because of the grapefruit, I find this one to be a semi-ADV.

Would I buy a bottle again? I believe so.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Monday!
Review for today Tropical Berry from IVG.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Tropical Berry
*Manufactured By:* IVG
*Flavour Profile:* A mixture of rich yet juicy berries is complemented by juicy tropical fruit undertones, featuring a chewing gum twist.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was given to me by Faisal from IVG for purposes of this review. This review is done on the 3mg.
*
My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

What I do like about the range is that the cap of the bottle is silver to match part of the label. The label itself is silver, white and purple. Showing the brand, the name and all other necessary information you might need.

With the finger tasting test you will find the sweet berries, a bit of the tropical fruits and the gum taste.

With inhale I expected the flavour to be extremely sweet, but the sweetness is a bit surpressed. You will taste both the berries and tropical fruits and a light tone of the gum.

Upon exhale the flavour becomes a bit sweeter and the gum taste comes through a bit more. The flavour I think is well balanced between the flavour profiles.

I prefer this flavour on the dual RDA, sadly not an ADV because of the level of sweetness.

Would I buy a bottle again? Don't think so.



*
Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Chanelr

Tuesday is Monday's ugly sister.
Hope everyone has a great day.

Review for today.
Pineapple Peng from Flavair.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Pineapple Peng
*Manufactured By:* Flavair/Blackstone Distribution
*Flavour Profile:* The freshest slices of pineapple.
*Packaging:* 120ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Vape Republic SA for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

I love the fact that these flavours come in boxes, which makes packaging and stacking an easy task. The box and label matches. The colour of the design is black and green, with a dash of yellow. Showing all necessary details except the PG/VG levels.

With the fingertasting test, I don't get much of the pineapple but it has quite a nice zing to it. Now if you google this flavour, everyone says it is Pineapple. But this flavour actually has lime and lemon in as well.

Upon inhale I get mostly the taste of the lemon and lime. It also has a rather sweet taste to it.

With exhaling I found the pineapple to come through on you palate and it also has a fair amount of ice added to it. Good balance between the flavours and no overpowering of flavours.

I loved the flavour most on the RDA's and just misses the semi-ADV mark.

Would I buy a bottle again? Not sure.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Chanelr

Review for today.
Puff Master from Fantastic International.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Puff Master
*Manufactured By:* Fantastic International
*Flavour Profile:* Mojito Lemonade
*Packaging:* 60 ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Vape Rebulic SA for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

Another brand where the bottle comes in a nifty box which matches the label design. The design itself is turquoise and yellow and all necessary details are visible. You also get fantastic freeze in the box, for this review I didn't use it.

With the fingertasting test the two main flavours that I taste is a sweet lemon and the mojito, there is also a little dash of mint to it.

Upon inhale, I get the taste of the lemon, the mojito the lemonade and the mint. The mint is more similar to mint leaves that you would get in the actual drink.

With exhale the flavour is pretty consistant, but the mojito taste emerges a bit more than on inhale.

I loved the flavour most in the Mesh tank, though the flavour is not too sweet I don't find it to be an ADV.

Would I buy a bottle again? I don't know.



*
Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Chanelr

Review for today..
Iron Lady from Rebel Revolution Vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Iron Lady
*Manufactured By:* Rebel Revolution Vape
*Flavour Profile:* Naartjie, Strawberry and Cream
*Packaging:* 30, 60 and 120 ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from @BaD Mountain for review purposes. This review is done on the 6mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The bottle comes in a little box which matches the label design. The design itself is pink and orange and all necessary details are visible.

With the fingertasting test, I get the taste of the sweet strawberry, the cream and a slight taste of the naartjie. As expected the 6mg has a bit of a throat tickle but I can live with it.

Upon inhale, I have to admit I was quite surprised that the flavour is not as sweet as I expected it to be. The cream and naartjie breaks the sweetness of the strawberries.

With exhale the flavour is similar to inhale and I think the flavours and blended well. 

I loved the flavour most in the Mesh tank, though the flavour is not overly sweet I don't find it to be an ADV.

Would I buy a bottle again? Maybe.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Friday.
Today is a pretty big day.
I am proud to announce that today is my 200th review!

Coming up Strawberry Jelly Donut from Loaded E-juice.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Bulldog

Well done on your 200th @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Congratulations @Chanelr keep up the awesome work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Whoop Whoop @Chanelr 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Chanelr !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Thank you @Bulldog, @Yuvir Punwasi, @RenaldoRheeder and @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

I want to start this post off by saying big thanks to the loyal supporters and to supporters who became friends. If it was not for you all, I would not have been able to reach review number 200! I appreciate every single one of you..

*Juice Name:* Strawberry Jelly Donut
*Manufactured By:* Loaded
*Flavour Profile:* Sugar glazed donut filled with strawberry jelly.
*Packaging:* 120ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Loaded for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label has a very playful design, showing the logo and the juice name. It also has a proper warning label, nic strength and all other necessary information you might need.

With the finger tasting test I get the taste of the sweet strawberry jam and a fair amount of the donut taste. 

With inhale the very first taste that will pop onto your palate is the taste of donuts, followed by a brief taste of the strawberry jam. To my surprise this flavour is not as sweet as I imagined it would be.

Upon exhale the flavours are consistant and the strawberry jam flavour comes through a bit more than on inhale. I also think the balance between the sweet and bakery is spot on.

I absolutely loved this flavour mostly on the dual RDA and because it is not overly sweet I find it to be a semi-ADV.

Would I buy a bottle again? It's a 50/50.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel

WARNING: This product contains nicotine. Nicotine is an addictive chemical. This content in not indented for the USA market._

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

@Chanelr WOW!! 200 reviews! That's awesome - well done!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> @Chanelr WOW!! 200 reviews! That's awesome - well done!
> 
> View attachment 183513


Thank you lady

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Friday.
I am squeezing in one review this week.
Ez Duz It from Ruthless E-Juice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Ez Duz It
*Manufactured By:* Ruthless E-Juice
*Flavour Profile:* Fresh Strawberry and refreshing watermelon.
*Packaging:* 60 and 120ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 10PG/90VG

This juice was sent to me from Ruthless E-Juice for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label has a elegant design with a redish pink, showing the logo and the juice name. It also has a proper warning label, nic strength and all other necessary information you might need.

With the finger tasting test I get the taste of the sweet strawberries and a massive amount of the watermelon. 

With inhale the most I get from the flavour is the taste of the watermelon, not just quite as sweet as your usual watermelon.

Upon exhale the flavours are mostly consistant and the sweet strawberry flavour comes through a bit more than on inhale and this breaks the taste of the watermelon a bit. 

I don't like watermelon in flavours in general, so sadly not an ADV for me but if I had to pick a preference for usage it would be the Sub-Ohm tank. I am however very keen on trying the iced version.

Would I buy a bottle again? Nope.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

Where are you @Chanelr? I haven't been very active on the forum lately and I thought I'd have a lot of catch-up to do on TVC but not so ... everything OK with you?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 184252
> 
> *Juice Name:* Ez Duz It
> *Manufactured By:* Ruthless E-Juice
> *Flavour Profile:* Fresh Strawberry and refreshing watermelon.
> *Packaging:* 60 and 120ml Dripper Bottle
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 10PG/90VG
> 
> This juice was sent to me from Ruthless E-Juice for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> The label has a elegant design with a redish pink, showing the logo and the juice name. It also has a proper warning label, nic strength and all other necessary information you might need.
> 
> With the finger tasting test I get the taste of the sweet strawberries and a massive amount of the watermelon.
> 
> With inhale the most I get from the flavour is the taste of the watermelon, not just quite as sweet as your usual watermelon.
> 
> Upon exhale the flavours are mostly consistant and the sweet strawberry flavour comes through a bit more than on inhale and this breaks the taste of the watermelon a bit.
> 
> I don't like watermelon in flavours in general, so sadly not an ADV for me but if I had to pick a preference for usage it would be the Sub-Ohm tank. I am however very keen on trying the iced version.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? Nope.
> 
> View attachment 184253
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
> Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA
> Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
> Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (dual)_
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.
> 
> COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_



@Chanelr I've also never found a watermelon flavour which I like. Seems to be a difficult one to perfect.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

@Hooked still alive and kicking.
Work is just keeping me busy.
I should be back hopefully tomorrow.

And PS yes Watermelon is a difficult one to perfect

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz_sh

Hooked said:


> @Chanelr I've also never found a watermelon flavour which I like. Seems to be a difficult one to perfect.



you should try takaaza by classic e liquid

its a Watermelon, apple + Ice.. it is delicious

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Riaz_sh said:


> you should try takaaza by classic e liquid
> 
> its a Watermelon, apple + Ice.. it is delicious



Sorry @Riaz_sh but that's really not my flavour profile.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Riaz_sh said:


> you should try takaaza by classic e liquid
> 
> its a Watermelon, apple + Ice.. it is delicious


This sounds interesting

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Tuesday.
I am back!
Review coming up today Lustful Lemon from Steeped Juice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

@Chanelr!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Lustful Lemon
*Manufactured By:* Steeped Juice
*Flavour Profile:* Rich cheesecake base, light undertone of tart crust rounded with mellow lemon.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 25PG/75VG

This juice was sent to me from Joshua at Steeped Juice for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

I still love this branding. The black labels on the bottles are neatly designed with shiney foil added and the colour matches to the flavour. And to top it off, it comes packaged in a nifty little box (white) and the colours match back to the bottles and flavour. It has it all, name, flavour profile, full flavour description, warning signs etc. Definitely one of the few labels and boxes that I admire, as you can see a lot of thought and effort went into it.

With the finger tasting test I got the taste of the oh so delicious cheesecake, sassy lemon and just the right amount of crust.

With inhale the first flavour that will pop onto your palate is the taste of a freshly made lemon cheesecake. Perfect flavour balance and the flavour profiles don't overpower each other.

Upon exhale the flavours are 100% consistant compared to inhale.

Another killer dessert flavour from this brand, that knocked my socks right off. Everyone knows I am not a dessert lover, but this flavour is pure heaven. I enjoyed this flavour most in the dual RDA.

Would I buy a bottle again? No doubt about it.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggerknot Mini RTA
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (dual)_
*
Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Chanelr

Review for today : Mango, Papaya and Apricot from Boost Labs.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Mango, Papaya, Apricot
*Manufactured By:* Boost Labs Eliquid
*Flavour Profile:* An exotic combination of sweet mangoes, tangy papaya and tart apricot.
*Packaging:* 75ml Dripper Bottle (50ml Short-fill)
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Boost Labs for purposes of this review. This flavour is reviewed on the short-fill with no added nicotine.
*
My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

So these flavours are supplied as 50ml in 75ml bottles so there is enough room for up to 2 nic shots plus some room for shaking. By adding one 10ml nicotine shot you get 60ml of 3mg.

The label is very colourful with images of mangoes, papaya and apricots on. It also has the flavour name, logo, warning sign and all other necessary information you might require.

With the finger tasting test, it is great to taste all the sweet fruity flavours. Sweet and juicy mango, ripe apricot and just the right amount of papaya.

It's on the rather difficult side to split inhale and exhale into two sections, as the flavours are really sneaky little ones. First with inhale, you will taste mostly the papaya (not too much), followed quickly by the mango. Right before exhaling the apricot just comes out of nowhere straight onto your palate and rounds the flavour off perfectly. The flavour profile is really well balanced and each flavour compliments each other.

I prefer this flavour on the single RDA and RTA. This flavour just passes the semi-ADV. I would however like to add that papaya is not a flavour for every palate

Would I buy a bottle again? I believe so.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggerknot Mini RTA
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Thursday.
Second last day of work for 2019.

Review for today.
Blackcurrant from Liquid Faction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Blackcurrant
*Manufactured By:* Liquid Faction - Frozen
*Flavour Profile:* A dark punchy note of blackcurrant & dark berries smoothed out with creamy frozen yoghurt.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 2 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Liquid Faction for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is white with glossy purple and pink, the brand name and the name of the juice stands out boldly. For me it catches my eye immediately, especially the ice cream. All necessary warnings are also visible clearly. 

With the finger tasting test I get a sweet but not oversweet taste of the blackcurrant, the dark berries and just the right amount of frozen yoghurt to balance the flavour.

With inhale I get the the taste of mostly the sweet blackcurrant and berries with light tones of the yoghurt. I have to say I was quite surprised that the blackcurrant is not overpowering.

Upon exhale the flavours are consistant but the frozen yoghurt just comes into full play on your palate and knocks this flavour into the perfect balance.

This juice is absolutely amazing on the dual RDA. Just passes the semi ADV mark. Personally, this is my favourite out of the Frozen range.

Would I buy a bottle again? Indeed.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggerknot Mini RTA
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Friday guys and girls.
I promised to be back today.

Review coming up Antidote on Ice from Ruthless E-Juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Great to have you back @Chanelr! Hope you enjoyed your break.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Antidote on Ice
*Manufactured By:* Ruthless E-Juice
*Flavour Profile:* Mango, Blue Raspberry and Menthol.
*Packaging:* 60 and 120ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Ruthless E-Juice for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label has a elegant design with a lovely shade of blue, showing the logo and the juice name. It also has a proper warning label, nic strength and all other necessary information you might need.

With the finger tasting test I get the taste of the blue raspberry, light tones of the mango and a blast of menthol.

With inhale most of the flavour I taste is the juicy and ripe mango, which is more of a smooth and sweet taste.

Upon exhale the menthol comes into full play and the blue raspberry gives the flavour a thrilling finish. Some might find the ice to be a little bit too much though.

I personally enjoyed this flavour mostly in the RTA on a lower wattage. If ice flavours is your thing, give this one a go. Perfect for the hot South African summers..

Would I buy a bottle again? Definitely.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Review for today.
My Sharona from Just Like That E-Juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* My Sharona
*Manufactured By:* Just Like That
*Flavour Profile:* Cool litchi with a blueberry cotton candy twist.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Just Like That for purposes of this review and this review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is very colourful with a retro cleaning lady, litchis, blueberries and cotton candy. It also shows all the necessary information that you might require.

With the finger tasting test I get the sharp but sweet taste of litchi, similar to drinking litchi juice. Little bit of the blueberry cotton candy and a fair amount of ice.

With inhale I mostly taste ice and extremely light hints of the other flavour profiles.

Upon exhale the other flavour profiles finally emerge. First taste leaving your palate is the juicy litchi, followed by the blueberry cotton candy and then the ice follows again. I find the flavours to be really well balanced, though I would like to taste a bit more of the flavours on inhale.

I really enjoyed the flavour mostly in the Sub-Ohm setup and almost hits the full ADV mark.

Would I buy a bottle again? Definitely.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggerknot Mini RTA
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Review coming up Strizzy from Ruthless E-Juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Strizzy
*Manufactured By:* Ruthless E-Juice
*Flavour Profile:* Raspberry, Kiwi, Strawberry.
*Packaging:* 60 and 120ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Ruthless E-Juice for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label has a elegant design with a lovely shade of orange and green, showing the logo and the juice name. It also has a proper warning label, nic strength and all other necessary information you might need.

With the finger tasting test I get the taste of the raspberry, the kiwi and a funny tasting strawberry.

When inhaling you will experience more of a tarty-ish raspberry combined with a tangy type of kiwi taste hitting your palate here and there.

Upon exhale the flavour is mostly consistant but the sweet strawberry juice makes it's presence and sweetens the deal. Although the flavour combination is very sweet, the flavours do compliment each other well.

Flavour is really nice on the single RDA, but because of the sweetness not a semi-ADV for me.

Would I buy a bottle again? I am not sure.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA 
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA_
*
Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Review for today.
Caramel Toffee from Sugar Rush

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:*Caramel Toffee
*Manufactured By:* Sugar Rush
*Flavour Profile:* Creamy caramel with a burst of toffee.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Cloud Hustle Distro for purposes of this review and this review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The labrl is a nice caramel brown colour, yet very eye catching with the brand and flavour profile. The label also shows all details, warning details, etc.

With the finger tasting test I get a really sharp taste of the caramel and toffee. Not sure why, but with every caramel flavour the flavour burns my throat.

With inhale I get mostly the taste of the creamy caramel.

Upon exhale the toffee comes onto your palate combined with the creamy caramel. I find it very odd that when tasting caramel flavours the taste is very similar to tobacco flavours. The balance between the flavours I think is done really well.

I really enjoyed the flavour mostly in the Sub-Ohm setup and almost hits the full ADV mark.

Would I buy a bottle again? It's a 50/50.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggerknot Mini RTA
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 186287
> 
> *Juice Name:* Sugar Rush
> *Manufactured By:* Caramel Toffee
> *Flavour Profile:* Creamy caramel with a burst of toffee.
> *Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG
> 
> This juice was sent to me from Cloud Hustle Distro for purposes of this review and this review is done on the 3mg.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> The labrl is a nice caramel brown colour, yet very eye catching with the brand and flavour profile. The label also shows all details, warning details, etc.
> 
> With the finger tasting test I get a really sharp taste of the caramel and toffee. Not sure why, but with every caramel flavour the flavour burns my throat.
> 
> With inhale I get mostly the taste of the creamy caramel.
> 
> Upon exhale the toffee comes onto your palate combined with the creamy caramel. I find it very odd that when tasting caramel flavours the taste is very similar to tobacco flavours. The balance between the flavours I think is done really well.
> 
> I really enjoyed the flavour mostly in the Sub-Ohm setup and almost hits the full ADV mark.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? It's a 50/50.
> 
> View attachment 186286
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA
> Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggerknot Mini RTA
> Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
> Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA_
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.
> 
> COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_



Hi @Chanelr Re your perception of a tobacco flavour from the caramel - could be that they used a burnt caramel instead of a sweet caramel. Just wondering ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> Hi @Chanelr Re your perception of a tobacco flavour from the caramel - could be that they used a burnt caramel instead of a sweet caramel. Just wondering ...


That is possible

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Officially the last review for 2019.
Reviews will only continue on the 6th of January when I am back at work.

Strawberry, Watermelon and Bubblegum on ice from Steamy Cauldron

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Strawberry, Watermelon and Bubblegum on ice.
*Manufactured By:* Steamy Cauldron
*Flavour Profile:* Strawberry, Watermelon and Bubblegum on ice.
*Packaging:* 100ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 2 and 4 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

In collaboration with The Juice Effect and Queensberry Rules, Steamy Cauldron has made quite the impression. This juice was sent to me from André for purposes of this review and this review is done on the 2mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The branding is really clear and you can see the brand name, flavour and all other necessary details. I also has a cool little pot which reminds me of a witches brew. The other thing that makes this really awesome is that the label shows the brands that collabed and I respect that.

With the finger tasting test I get the sweet strawberry, the juice watermelon, just the right amount of bubblegum and a generous amount of ice.

With inhale the first flavour as expected to hit my palate is the watermelon, as this is in general a very overpowering flavour. Also while inhaling, the strawberry is in the mix as well.

Upon exhale the flavours similar to inhale but we get the taste of the bubblegum, not too much but just the right amount. I won't say to balance the sweetness, as all three flavour profiles are sweet. The ice is also just the right amount, which leaves you feeling refreshed.

Now, in general I am not a watermelon or bubblegum flavour fan at all but I think this flavour is pretty awesome especially with the ice factor. I have not found a setup that I did not enjoy the flavour in, but I am leaning more towards the RDA setup.

Would I buy a bottle again? No doubt about it.




*Devices/Setup Used *:
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggerknot Mini RTA
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Chanelr

Hey everyone.
Wishing you all a happy new year and a kick ass 2020

The first few weeks of work have been quite hectic, but...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Happy Birthday @Chanelr  May you have a great day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Happy Birthday @Chanelr  May you have great day


Thank you, appreciate it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Happy birthday to our hard-working reviewer @Chanelr!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> Happy birthday to our hard-working reviewer @Chanelr!
> 
> View attachment 188256


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Happy birthday @Chanelr you are definitely my favorite e liquid reviewer by a mile stone hope you have an amazing day take care all the best and vape strong

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> Happy birthday @Chanelr you are definitely my favorite e liquid reviewer by a mile stone hope you have an amazing day take care all the best and vape strong


I really do appreciate that

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Happy birthday @Chanelr !
May you have a great year ahead
Thanks for all the reviews and efforts!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Time to get back to business.
First review for 2020.

Sweet Popcorn from Moreish Puff

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Sweet Popcorn
*Manufactured By:* Moreish Puff
*Flavour Profile:* The classic popcorn reimagined in vape form, as a fresh, fluffy popcorn flavour is complimented with a smooth sweetness.
*Packaging:* 50ml Dripper Bottle (Shortfill)
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Moreish Puff UK for review purposes. I love doing reviews on 0mg flavours as it is pure flavours.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is very shiny, simple colours yet very striking. It shows the logo and the juice name. It also has a good warning label and nic strength.

With the finger tasting test I was completely blown away of how close this taste actually gets to caramel popcorn.

With inhale I experienced exactly what I tasted with the finger tasting test. It is absolutely phenomenal how spot on the flavour is. It is almost like vaping crunchy caramel popcorn.

Upon exhale the flavour is 100% consistent to inhale.

I find that the flavour performs best on the RDA and this flavour definitely passes my ADV mark.

Would I buy a bottle again? Indeed.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain._

_Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._

_COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Friday.
Review for today Raspberry Grenade from Riot Squad Eliquid

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Raspberry Grenade
*Manufactured By:* Riot Squad
*Flavour Profile:* Raspberry and explosive lemonade.
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

As I am part of the Riot Squad SA influencer team, these flavours were sent to me for review purposes (Distributed through White Snow) and this review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

Riot Squad is no longer "unknown" in the SA market, these bullet shaped bottles (patented), each in their own unique colours. The label itself is very punk, with all the necessary information.

Another interesting fact is that Riot Labs actually formulate their own flavours and don't use your "commercial" concentrates.

With the finger taste test, the first flavour that you will taste is a sassy yet sweet raspberry and then the fizzy lemonade.

Upon inhale the sweet raspberry and lemonade comes into full play. I personally think the flavour is well balanced.

With exhaling what I love is that the flavours are consistant to inhale and does not differ at all.

I enjoyed this flavour most on the RTA. Sadly, it is just not an ADV for me because of the sweetness.

Would I buy a bottle again? I don't think so.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._

_COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 188614
> 
> *Juice Name:* Raspberry Grenade
> *Manufactured By:* Riot Squad
> *Flavour Profile:* Raspberry and explosive lemonade.
> *Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG
> 
> As I am part of the Riot Squad SA influencer team, these flavours were sent to me for review purposes (Distributed through White Snow) and this review is done on the 3mg.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> Riot Squad is no longer "unknown" in the SA market, these bullet shaped bottles (patented), each in their own unique colours. The label itself is very punk, with all the necessary information.
> 
> Another interesting fact is that Riot Labs actually formulate their own flavours and don't use your "commercial" concentrates.
> 
> With the finger taste test, the first flavour that you will taste is a sassy yet sweet raspberry and then the fizzy lemonade.
> 
> Upon inhale the sweet raspberry and lemonade comes into full play. I personally think the flavour is well balanced.
> 
> With exhaling what I love is that the flavours are consistant to inhale and does not differ at all.
> 
> I enjoyed this flavour most on the RTA. Sadly, it is just not an ADV for me because of the sweetness.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? I don't think so.
> 
> View attachment 188613
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA
> Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA
> Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
> Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA_
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts._
> 
> _COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_



@Chanelr Interesting that they don't use commercial concentrates!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> @Chanelr Interesting that they don't use commercial concentrates!


That is what I was told

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Monday!
Review for today Pink Berry from Dinner Lady


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Pink Berry
*Manufactured By:* Dinner Lady
*Flavour Profile:* A cocktail of sweet citrus and mixed berries.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Dinner Lady UK for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg and it falls under the fruit range.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is a not the usual background but more of a floral design which is really beautiful. It shows the logo and the juice name. It also has a good warning label and nic strength. Sadly, the PG/VG levels are not indicated.

With the finger tasting test I get the taste of the sweet berries and a zingy taste of the sweet citrus. 

With inhale I experienced mostly the taste of the sweet mixed berries and light understones of the citrus. I find it to be a tad on the sweet side.

Upon exhale the sweet citrus emerges more and I believe because of the citrus it brings the level of sweetness down a little bit.

I find that the flavour performs best on the RDA and because of the citrus, it will almost pass as an semi-ADV.

Would I buy a bottle again? I might.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA (single)
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (single)
Vaporesso Gen with Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Chanelr

Review coming up Rage from Ruthless E-Juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Rage
*Manufactured By:* Ruthless E-Juice
*Flavour Profile:* Apple and Mangoes.
*Packaging:* 60 and 120ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Ruthless E-Juice for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label has a elegant design with a lovely shade of orange and green, showing the logo and the juice name. It also has a proper warning label, nic strength and all other necessary information you might need.

With the finger tasting test I get the taste of both the apples and mangoes.

When inhaling you will experience more of the crispy apple taste and light tickles of the sweet mango on your palate. The blend itself is pretty good.

Upon exhale the flavour is consistant to inhale but the mango comes a bit more in to play. I personally feel the flavours are a little bit muted and I with this specific type of blend would have preferred either the mango or the apple to stand out a bit more above the other.

Flavour is enjoyable on the dual RDA, but because of the muted flavours it just is not a semi-ADV for me personally.

Would I buy a bottle again? It's a possibility.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA (single)
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (single)
Vaporesso Gen with Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Chanelr

Review coming up Cotton Candy Pink from Loaded E-Juice


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Cotton Candy Pink
*Manufactured By:* Loaded E-Juice
*Flavour Profile:* Sweet and fluffy cotton candy combined with freshly cut sweet strawberries.
*Packaging:* 120ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Loaded for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label has a very playful pink design, showing the logo and the juice name. It also has a proper warning label, nic strength and all other necessary information you might need.

With the finger tasting test I get the taste of the sweet cotton candy and the taste of strawberries. 

With inhale I was quite pleased that the sweet juicy strawberries does not overpower the taste of the cotton candy and it is also not as sweet as I expected.

Upon exhale the flavours are consistant to inhale and still not too sweet for me. It's like taking a bite of cotton candy.

I do not really like strawberry flavours in general, come come on who doesn't love cotton candy. Preferred setup on this flavour is the Sub-Ohm Mesh tank.

Would I buy a bottle again? I believe I would.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA (single)
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (single)
Vaporesso Gen with Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Thursday guys and girls.
Time for a review.

Twisted Slushie from Not Another Juice Co

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name :* Twisted Slushie
*Manufactured By :* Not Another Juice Co
*Flavour Profile :* Exotic raspberries mixed with tropical pineapples with ice.
*Packaging :* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options :* 2mg
*PG/VG Ratio :* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Not Another Juice Co for review purposes. 

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label has a rather plain design to it, but as the saying goes... Less is more. With the brand name and flavour profile on it. It also has all other relevant information except for the PG/VG ratio.

With the finger tasting test, I get the taste of the sweet raspberries and a fair amount of pineapple with ice. 

With inhale I get the taste of the raspberries, a dash of the pineapple with a good amount of ice to compliment the sweetness of the flavour. 

Upon exhale the taste is consistant and the flavour profiles don't overpower each other.

I prefer this flavour in mostly the RTA and passes my semi-ADV mark. Though I do not like sweet flavours in general, this flavour profile just works for me.

Would I buy a bottle again? I think so.



*Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA (single)
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (single)
Vaporesso Gen with Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Hi @Chanelr 
Thanks for the review 
Is this a locally manufactured juice? Or international?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Silver said:


> Hi @Chanelr
> Thanks for the review
> Is this a locally manufactured juice? Or international?


Local.
Got them from Severus Vape at Vape Con

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

Chanelr said:


> Here we go, first pod review.
> 
> The Smoant Karat was sent to me from @Rob Fisher for review purposes.
> 
> View attachment 158444
> 
> 
> View attachment 158445
> 
> 
> *Pros :*
> - Light notification for battery level
> - Small and compact
> - Low battery protection
> - Short circuit protection
> - Overcharge protection
> - Over heat protection
> - Water and oil resistant chipset
> - Quick priming of coils
> - Magnetic pod
> - You can see your juice level even though the pod is dark
> - Small and light weight
> 
> *Cons :*
> - Tight draw
> - No airflow adjustment (pretty standard on most kits)
> - Can't switch the device on/off
> - System doesn't come with an extra pod (also a standard)
> - Short charging cable
> - 0.5A charging
> - Leakage of pods
> - Little to no flavour
> - When not in use, a bit of flooding occurs
> 
> *The Pod and Coils:*
> - Innovative quartz coi
> - Coil Resistance : 1.3 ohm
> - Pod capacity : 2ml
> - Two fill ports
> 
> *Other Specifications :*
> - Size : 88mm (H) x 48mm (W) x 12mm (L)
> - Battery capacity : 370mah
> - Output : 3.3 - 3.4v
> 
> *In Conclusion:*
> 
> You get a good variety of colours to choose from.
> 
> I don't like the tight draw on the pod and I really also don't like the fact that the pods leak even if the rubbers are pushed in completely. The other thing that I dislike is that you don't get a spare pod and you need to purchase that seperately. I also found that you don't get alot of flavour when using this device and I think this is because of the tight draw.
> 
> When the device is fully charged, depending on usage the battery life should last you about 4 days.
> 
> View attachment 158446
> 
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.
> 
> COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel_


Where is the review? this is just a list of specs and i wish 370mAh lasted 4 days!


----------



## Chanelr

Timwis said:


> Where is the review? this is just a list of specs and i wish 370mAh lasted 4 days!


Hi. This was one of my first device reviews and if you noticed I don't do much of them. I listed my pros, cons, device specs and my own conclusion. Also the little disclaimer at the end says it is a personal opinion.


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Friday.
Time for some reviews.
Coming up today Bubblelicious from Jozi City Vape Co.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name :* Bubblelicious
*Manufactured By : *Jozi City Vape Company
*Flavour Profile :* Bouncing Blueberry mixed with that 90s chappies to create an amazing taste and rounded off with a secret slight cooling sensation.
*Packaging :* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options :* 3mg
*PG/VG Ratio :* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Jozi City Vape Co for review purposes. 

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is blue to match to the flavour with a skyline. With the name and flavour profile on it. It also has all other relevant information on it.

With the finger tasting test, I get the taste of bubblegum that is really a similar taste to the bubblegum you had as a kid, a bit of the blueberries with a little twist of ice.

With inhale, I do not get a lot of the bubblegum taste. Slightly taste the blueberries more, but I personally feel the flavour is a bit muted.

Upon exhale, I am glad to get a bit of the bubblegum taste and it is pretty similar to the old school bubblegum, with a little twist of te sweet blueberries and ice. However, I would have preferred the bubblegum to be a bit more "in your face" type of flavour.

I enjoyed this flavour mostly in the tank, but considering the facts regarding taste and flavour balance. This one is just not for me.

Would I buy a bottle again? Sadly, no.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA (single)
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (single)
Vaporesso Gen with Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanèl_

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Wednesday my friends.
Review for today Absolute Pineapple from Prime Vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Absolute Pineapple
*Manufactured By:* Prime Vape
*Flavour Profile:* Reminiscent of your favorite Pineapple soda as a child, you know the one we're talking about, this sweet, tangy and super fizzy pineapple.
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3, 6, 12 and 18 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Prime Vape for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

This flavour won second place at VapeCon 2019.

I have always liked the Prime Vape labels as each one is unique to it's flavour. This specific label is orange and yellow with tropical crazy pineapple king on it. Showing all necessary details except the PG/VG levels.

With the fingertasting test, I get the taste of the sweet juicy pineapple. The aftertaste also has a little kick of ice to it.

Upon inhale, I mostly tasted ice with light undertones of the pinapple.

With exhale the sweet and juicy pineapple comes through more on your palate. I really like how this flavour balances out.

Personally I prefer this flavour in the RTA or in the tank and although it is a sweet flavour and not a flavour profile that I would go out for and buy, I quite enjoyed it.

Would I buy a bottle again? Maybe.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA (single)
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (single)
Vaporesso Gen with Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanèl_

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 190942
> 
> *Juice Name:* Absolute Pineapple
> *Manufactured By:* Prime Vape
> *Flavour Profile:* Reminiscent of your favorite Pineapple soda as a child, you know the one we're talking about, this sweet, tangy and super fizzy pineapple.
> *Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3, 6, 12 and 18 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG
> 
> This juice was sent to me from Prime Vape for review purposes. This review is done on the 3mg.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> This flavour won second place at VapeCon 2019.
> 
> I have always liked the Prime Vape labels as each one is unique to it's flavour. This specific label is orange and yellow with tropical crazy pineapple king on it. Showing all necessary details except the PG/VG levels.
> 
> With the fingertasting test, I get the taste of the sweet juicy pineapple. The aftertaste also has a little kick of ice to it.
> 
> Upon inhale, I mostly tasted ice with light undertones of the pinapple.
> 
> With exhale the sweet and juicy pineapple comes through more on your palate. I really like how this flavour balances out.
> 
> Personally I prefer this flavour in the RTA or in the tank and although it is a sweet flavour and not a flavour profile that I would go out for and buy, I quite enjoyed it.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? Maybe.
> 
> View attachment 190941
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
> Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA (single)
> Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
> Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (single)
> Vaporesso Gen with Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RDA (dual)_
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.
> 
> COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanèl_


Been waiting patiently for this review... I absolutely love pineapple flavors

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> Been waiting patiently for this review... I absolutely love pineapple flavors


Have you tried this one?


----------



## Chanelr

Review for today Strawberry Watermelon Gum from IVG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Chanelr said:


> Have you tried this one?


I would love to but never seen it in Durban

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Strawberry Watermelon
*Manufactured By:* IVG
*Flavour Profile:* A ripe-tasting strawberry is complemented by a juicy watermelon and topped off with a sweet chewing gum 
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was given to me by Faisal from IVG for purposes of this review. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

What I do like about the range is that the cap of the bottle is silver to match part of the label. The label itself is silver, white and pinkish. Showing the brand, the name and all other necessary information you might need.

With the finger tasting test I get the sweet yet strong taste of watermelon, strawberry and the gum taste. 

With inhale just as expected, I mostly tasted the watermelon and a light tone of the gum.

Upon exhale the strawberry emerges more alongside the watermelon and sweet gum taste. The flavour I think is well balanced between the flavour profiles.

By now everyone knows this is not a flavour I really personally enjoy much, however I found it best on the single RDA.

Would I buy a bottle again? Sadly, no.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA (single)
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (single)
Vaporesso Gen with Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanèl_

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Wednesday everyone. I know the reviews the last while has been really slow. I am just dealing with a lot at the moment.

Review for today.
Low Blow Cupcake from Queensberry Rules.




WARNING: This product contains nicotine. Nicotine is an addictive chemical

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name :* Low Blow Cupcake
*Manufactured By :* Queensberry Rules
*Flavour Profile :* Vanilla frosted cupcake.
*Packaging :* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options :* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio :* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Queensberry Rules for review purposes and this review is done on the 3mg. 

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is black and gold, showing the brand name, flavour profile and it also has a yummy looking frosted cupcake on it. It also has all other relevant information visible.

With the finger tasting test, I get the taste of a freshly baked cupcake with delicious vanilla frosting. It is actually quite a remarkable taste.

With inhale, the flavour is absolutely spot on to an actual cupcake and the flavour balance is excellent. I also expected a much sweeter flavour, but was pleasantly surprised that it is not oversweet.

Upon exhale the flavour is similar to inhale with the flavours not overpowering each other.

I never really enjoy dessert flavours much, but this one is really tasty and goes great with a cup of tea. I also preferred this flavour on the dual RDA.

Would I buy a bottle again? Definitely.



*Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA (single)
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (single)
Vaporesso Gen with Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanèl_

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hi guys and girls.
Hope everyone is doing well and still surviving the lockdown.

It's been a while but I am back tomorrow

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr

Time to get back to business. Review for today Menthol from SOLT.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PartyDave

I love the Solt range. Blackjack is pretty good, but Vanilla has been my go to so far

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Menthol
*Manufactured By:* SOLT
*Flavour Profile:* Fresh peppermint leaves.
*Packaging:* 30ml easy dripper bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 30 and 50mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 50PG/50VG

This flavour was sent to me from Maxi - Brand Ambassador for SVC Labs, for purposes of this review and this review is done on the 50mg. Wholesalers can also contact her directly.
*
My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is white with the name standing out a lot, the flavour profile (in a blue stripe) and all other necessary information you might need.

A sweet menthol flavour with just the right amount of sweet notes on the inhale and perfect icy notes on the exhale for a refreshing natural spearmint vape.

Will I buy a bottle again? Yes.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Smok Fetch
Smok RPM 40
Artery Pal II_

*Please note :*
_These products are specifically designed for use in pod base devices only. Please do not use Nic Salt e-liquid in your RTA's, RDA's, RDTA's or Sub-Ohm Tanks.

This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanèl_

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sounds awesome @Chanelr! Do they have a Freebase version... I hate salts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Rob Fisher said:


> Sounds awesome @Chanelr! Do they have a Freebase version... I hate salts.


Unfortunately not uncle

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Chanelr

Review for today.
Miss Tasty from Smashd Liquids.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name :* Mizz Tasty
*Manufactured By :* Smashd
*Flavour Profile :* Sweet Grapes & Ripe Litchis, blended into a soda with refreshing bubbles.
*Packaging :* 120ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options :* 2mg
*PG/VG Ratio :* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Hashtag Vapes for review purposes. I absolutely love the Smashd promo pack, with all the flavours in, a flavour card and some extra goodies.
*
My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The design of the label is pink and glossy with the brand name pretty big and the flavour name. All necessary details are visible. The only thing I would have like added was the flavour profile.

With the fingertasting test, I get the taste of the sweet litci, a fair amount of grape and a bit of ice.

With inhale, the flavour is really good with the sweet taste of the litchi and a generous amount of ice.

Upon exhale the flavour is similar to inhale except the tasty grapes comes into play on your palate.

I have always enjoyed a good lychee flavour and the grape just makes it more refreshing. This flavour is best for me on the RDAs.

Would I buy a bottle again? Yes, but this time two bottles. This one was shaken and smashed.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA (single)
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (single)
Vaporesso Gen with Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanèl_

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Review for today before the long weekend.
Murcott Sap (Iced Up) from Over Juiced.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name :* Murcott Sap
*Manufactured By :* Over Juiced
*Flavour Profile :* Mango, litchi, strawberry with naartjie (Iced up - also available in a non-iced version)
*Packaging :* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options :* 0, 3 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio :* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me for review purposes. This review is done on on the 3mg.
*
My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is black and orange with silver foiling and I just love the name. You can see all the necessary information, big warning sign, etc.

With the fingertasting test you get a little taste of all the flavours mentioned and a nice icy taste.

With inhale I get the taste of all the flavour, not so much of the strawberry and I personally would have liked the ice to be a little bit less.

Upon exhale the flavour is similar to inhale,though the ice is not so strong compared to inhale and the fruitiness emerges a bit more. I would also love to compare this one to the non-ice version.

This flavour is best for me on the dual RDA and another flavour not lasting long in this house.

Would I buy a bottle again? Indeed.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA (single)
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (single)
Vaporesso Gen with Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanèl_

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hope everyone is well and safe. Time for review, I know they are scarce these days.

Strawberry Mini Donut from Series Liquids.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> Hope everyone is well and safe. Time for review, I know they are scarce these days.
> 
> Strawberry Mini Donut from Series Liquids.
> 
> View attachment 194565



Sounds - and looks - tempting!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name *: Strawberry Mini Donut
*Manufactured By :* Series Liquids
*Flavour Profile :* Mouthwatering strawberry glazed mini donut.
*Packaging :* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options :* 3 mg
*PG/VG Ratio :* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Series Liquids for review purposes. I am doing this flavour first as I am in general not a big fan of strawberry flavours.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The first of its' kind with a reminiscent taste of not just any old donut.

The bottle comes in a little box which matches the label design. The design itself is pink and white and all necessary details are visible. The box design and the label of the bottle matches.

With the fingertasting test, I get the taste of the sweet strawberry and a proper taste of donuts. Don't know about you guys but for me mini donuts and normal donuts do not taste the same at all.

With inhale, the flavour is absolutely spot on to mini donuts with a gentle amount of strawberry, but was pleasantly surprised that it is not oversweet. Also great that the strawberry does not have a chemical taste to it.

Upon exhale the flavour is similar to inhale with the flavours not overpowering each other.

The flavour is really best of me in the Smok tank and a little bit of heat goes a long way. 

Would I buy a bottle again? Not too sure.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA (single)
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (single)
Vaporesso Gen with Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanèl_

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 194627
> 
> 
> *Juice Name *: Strawberry Mini Donut
> *Manufactured By :* Series Liquids
> *Flavour Profile :* Mouthwatering strawberry glazed mini donut.
> *Packaging :* 60ml Dripper Bottle
> *Nicotine Strength Options :* 3 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio :* 30PG/70VG
> 
> This juice was sent to me from Series Liquids for review purposes. I am doing this flavour first as I am in general not a big fan of strawberry flavours.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> The first of its' kind with a reminiscent taste of not just any old donut.
> 
> The bottle comes in a little box which matches the label design. The design itself is pink and white and all necessary details are visible. The box design and the label of the bottle matches.
> 
> With the fingertasting test, I get the taste of the sweet strawberry and a proper taste of donuts. Don't know about you guys but for me mini donuts and normal donuts do not taste the same at all.
> 
> With inhale, the flavour is absolutely spot on to mini donuts with a gentle amount of strawberry, but was pleasantly surprised that it is not oversweet. Also great that the strawberry does not have a chemical taste to it.
> 
> Upon exhale the flavour is similar to inhale with the flavours not overpowering each other.
> 
> The flavour is really best of me in the Smok tank and a little bit of heat goes a long way.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? Not too sure.
> 
> View attachment 194626
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
> Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA (single)
> Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
> Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (single)
> Vaporesso Gen with Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RDA (dual)_
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.
> 
> COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanèl_



Ooooh this is just up my alley!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BeaLea

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 193785
> 
> *Juice Name :* Murcott Sap
> *Manufactured By :* Over Juiced
> *Flavour Profile :* Mango, litchi, strawberry with naartjie (Iced up - also available in a non-iced version)
> *Packaging :* 60ml Dripper Bottle
> *Nicotine Strength Options :* 0, 3 and 6mg
> *PG/VG Ratio :* 30PG/70VG
> 
> This juice was sent to me for review purposes. This review is done on on the 3mg.
> *
> My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> The label is black and orange with silver foiling and I just love the name. You can see all the necessary information, big warning sign, etc.
> 
> With the fingertasting test you get a little taste of all the flavours mentioned and a nice icy taste.
> 
> With inhale I get the taste of all the flavour, not so much of the strawberry and I personally would have liked the ice to be a little bit less.
> 
> Upon exhale the flavour is similar to inhale,though the ice is not so strong compared to inhale and the fruitiness emerges a bit more. I would also love to compare this one to the non-ice version.
> 
> This flavour is best for me on the dual RDA and another flavour not lasting long in this house.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? Indeed.
> 
> View attachment 193784
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
> Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA (single)
> Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
> Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (single)
> Vaporesso Gen with Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RDA (dual)_
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.
> 
> COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanèl_



That sounds great. Will definitely see if I can pick one up after the lockdown.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Time for a review.
Coming up Frozen Pineapple from Liquid Faction.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Pineapple
*Manufactured By:* Liquid Faction - Frozen
*Flavour Profile:* A delicious mix of sweet, juicy tropical pineapples.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 2 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Liquid Faction for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is white with glossy yellow and green, the brand name and the name of the juice stands out boldly. For me it catches my eye immediately, especially the ice cream. All necessary warnings are also visible clearly. 

With the finger tasting test I get a candy-ish but not oversweet taste of the juicy pineapples and a pretty fair amount of ice.

With inhale I mostly get the taste of the frozen yoghurt with light notes of the pineapple.

With exhaling I absolutely love that there is just the right amount of the juicy tropical pineapples on your palate.

This flavour is perfect for the summer and my second favourite flavour in the range. I also prefer this one either on the dual RDA or in the tank.

Would I buy a bottle again? I'm not sure.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA (single)
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (single)
Vaporesso Gen with Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanèl_

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Chanelr

Review for today.
Blurred Lines from Gbom.

Proudly distributed through Hashtag Vapes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Blurred Lines
*Manufactured By:* Gbom
*Flavour Profile:* Mixed Berry, Grape & Lychee Popsicle.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 2 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Hashtag Vapes for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is a glossy blue and yellow. The name stands out very clearly and if you don't know the brand it would be difficult to find the Gbom logo. All necessary warnings are also visible clearly. 

With the finger tasting test I got the taste of the grapes, juicy lychee and ice. Unfortunately I do not taste the berries.

With inhale I get the taste of the grapes, the sweet lychee. Very well balanced but still no berries.

With exhaling the berries just pops out of nowhere onto your palate and it rounds the flavour off well.

This flavour is not too bad on the single RDA. I found that the flavour tends to leave a funny aftertaste, I have my suspicion that it is the berries but I could be wrong.

Would I buy a bottle again? I doubt it.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA (single)
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (single)
Vaporesso Gen with Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanèl_

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the reviews @Chanelr !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

It's great to have you doing reviews again @Chanelr ! I'm behind with mine! And I've been meaning to say, for a long time now, that I love the name change of your thread!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Monday everyone.
Hope everyone is still well and keeping safe.

Review for today.
Lime Ice Cream from Fcukin Flava.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Lime Ice Cream
*Manufactured By:* Fcukin Flava
*Flavour Profile:* A blend of creamy vanilla ice cream with the sweet taste of lime.
*Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

I bought this flavour after a few of my UK friends recommended it. Yes, I buy my flavours too for those who wondered. This review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is black and green, the brand name and the name of the juice stands out boldly. It is an extremely well designed label. All necessary warnings are also visible clearly. This flavour also falls under the X Series Range.

With the finger tasting test I got the taste of ice, delicious vanilla ice cream and the taste of the sweet lime which is just the right for my own personal preference.

With inhale I mostly get the taste of the ice with light tones of the vanilla ice cream but not too much.

With exhaling the vanilla ice cream is still here except that the sweet limes comes into play. It's almost like eating a bowl of ice cream with lime syrup.

I can vape this flavour almost all day and any season. I prefer this one on all setups. 

Would I buy a bottle again? I'm might.



*
Devices/Setup Used* :
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA (single)
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (single)
Vaporesso Gen with Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanèl_

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 195847
> 
> *Juice Name:* Lime Ice Cream
> *Manufactured By:* Fcukin Flava
> *Flavour Profile:* A blend of creamy vanilla ice cream with the sweet taste of lime.
> *Packaging:* 60ml Dripper Bottle
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG
> 
> I bought this flavour after a few of my UK friends recommended it. Yes, I buy my flavours too for those who wondered. This review is done on the 3mg.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> The label is black and green, the brand name and the name of the juice stands out boldly. It is an extremely well designed label. All necessary warnings are also visible clearly. This flavour also falls under the X Series Range.
> 
> With the finger tasting test I got the taste of ice, delicious vanilla ice cream and the taste of the sweet lime which is just the right for my own personal preference.
> 
> With inhale I mostly get the taste of the ice with light tones of the vanilla ice cream but not too much.
> 
> With exhaling the vanilla ice cream is still here except that the sweet limes comes into play. It's almost like eating a bowl of ice cream with lime syrup.
> 
> I can vape this flavour almost all day and any season. I prefer this one on all setups.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? I'm might.
> 
> View attachment 195846
> 
> *
> Devices/Setup Used* :
> _iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
> Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA (single)
> Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
> Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (single)
> Vaporesso Gen with Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RDA (dual)_
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.
> 
> COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanèl_



It's interesting that it's a VG/PG 50/50.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> It's interesting that it's a VG/PG 50/50.


They have both options from what I can see. But that was the only image I could find that worked for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Morning guys.
Review for today Apple & Pear on Ice salts from Just Juice UK.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Apple & Pear on Ice
*Manufactured By:* Just Juice
*Flavour Profile:* Delicious sweet and sour combination of apple and pear on ice.
*Packaging:* 10ml dripper bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 10 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 50PG/50VG

This flavour was sent to me from Just Juice for purposes of this review.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

Just Juice is a multi award winning e-liquid company based in Preston UK.

The salts comes packed in a nifty little box. The colours of green and black matches on both the bottle and the box. It clearly shows the brand name and flavour. It also has all other necessary information you might need and never seen before information leaflet.

With inhale you will experience mostly the taste of pear and a good amount of ice to 'soften' the flavour. There is not much taste of the apple on inhale, but with exhale the apple comes into play. 

I personally think the apple is a little bit muted for my own personal preference but I really enjoy the freshness of the flavour. I also believe that pear can be a tricky one to get just right.

Will I buy a bottle again? Absolutely.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Smok Fetch
Smok RPM 40
Artery Pal II_

*Please note :*
_These products are specifically designed for use in pod base devices only. Please do not use Nic Salt e-liquid in your RTA's, RDA's, RDTA's or Sub-Ohm Tanks.

This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanèl_

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Good morning.
Review for today Bubblegum Lollies from Moreish Puff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Bubblegum Lollies
*Manufactured By:* Moreish Salts
*Flavour Profile:* Combination of chewy blue bubblegum candy and ice cold lolly treat.
*Packaging:* 10ml dripper bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 10 mg
*PG/VG Ratio: *50PG/50VG

This flavour was sent to me from Moreish Puff for purposes of this review.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The salts comes packed in a little box. Both the bottle and the box design match, showing the brand name and profile. It also has all other necessary information you might need.

I usually don't really like the bubblegum flavours as I tend to get tired of them very quickly. 

With inhale the best I can describe this flavour is to compare it with something that everyone might know. That something is the bubblegum ice lollies that you get that are just full of bubblegum.

I did not experience a lot of the ice and I would have loved a whole lot more. 

If you like bubblegum in any shape and form, this one will atleast not turn your tongue blue.

Will I buy a bottle again? I don't think so.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Smok Fetch
Smok RPM 40
Artery Pal II_

*Please note :*
_These products are specifically designed for use in pod base devices only. Please do not use Nic Salt e-liquid in your RTA's, RDA's, RDTA's or Sub-Ohm Tanks.

This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanèl_

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Friday.
Review for today and last review for the week.

The Slush on Ice from Eye Cloudz.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name :* The Slush on Ice
*Manufactured By :* Eye Cloudz
*Flavour Profile :* An icy red and blue raspberry slushy, sweet, sour and cool enough for summer.
*Packaging :* 75ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options :* 3 mg
*PG/VG Ratio :* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Eye Cloudz for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is black, with red and blue raspberries, snowflakes. Showing the brand name quite big and juice name. 

With the finger tasting test, you will taste both the slushy with just the right amount of ice. I actually expected a much sweeter taste.

With inhale this is one of those flavours again that you don't get too much of the flavour except for coolness or maybe it's just me.

Upon exhale the amount of coolness is consistant with the taste of the blue and red slushy coming in the mix. I personally think the balance between the sweet and sour is spot on.

This is a flavour that I prefer using the dual RDA and one can definitely compare this to the old time favourite cinema drink.

Would I buy a bottle again? I would.



*
Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA (single)
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (single)
Vaporesso Gen with Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanèl_

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Review for today.
Skir Skirrr on Ice salts from Ruthless E-Juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Skir Skirrr on Ice
*Manufactured By:* Ruthless
*Flavour Profile:* Apple, Honeydew Melon and Menthol.
*Packaging:* 30ml dripper bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 35 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 50PG/50VG

This flavour was sent to me from Ruthless for purposes of this review.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label itself is black and green. It shows the brand name and flavour. It also has all other necessary information you might need.

With inhale you will get the taste of the sourish apple, light tones of the honeydew melon and a whole lot of menthol. 

With exhale the taste is mostly the same to inhale except you get more of the honeydew melon taste.

I am not a big fan of anything melon and even for a menthol lover this one is a bit hectic on the ice.

Will I buy a bottle again? Nope.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Smok Fetch
Smok RPM 40
Artery Pal II_

*Please note :*
_These products are specifically designed for use in pod base devices only. Please do not use Nic Salt e-liquid in your RTA's, RDA's, RDTA's or Sub-Ohm Tanks.

This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanèl_

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Friday peeps.
Review for today, old time classic XXX from Vapour Mountain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* XXX
*Manufactured By:* Vapour Mountain
*Flavour Profile:* Assorted berries, litchi, elderflower and other fruit with a small dash of VM coolness.
*Packaging:* 30 and 100ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3, 6 and 12 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This flavour was send to me from Vapour Mountain for purposes of this review and this review is done on the 3mg. Also winner of the Best Juice Overall in the ECIGSSA 2016 JUICE AWARDS.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is white with barbwire and I am pretty sure this one needs no major introduction. Brand and name stands out boldly. All necessary warnings are also visible clearly. 

With the finger tasting test I get the taste of the berries, light tones of the litchi and elderflower. Also get the taste of the ice

With inhale I mostly get the taste of just ice.

With exhaling it is remarkable how the flavour changes. You get the taste of the mixed berries yet not too sweet. Followed by the litchi, elderflower and secret fruits.

So the story goes that a vaper would either prefer one flavour to the other and I am really trying to grasp why. The flavour profile is similar but also not the same. Compared Red Pill gives off a much stronger taste of the berries and the coolness. But in my opinion both of these flavours are great. 

Would I buy a bottle again? It's a yes.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA (single)
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (single)
Vaporesso Gen with Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanèl_

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hi guys and girls.

Hope everyone is doing well and keeping safe.
I know that I have been extremely quiet the last few months, tomorrow marks 3 months since my last review.

Now that the tobacco ban has finally been lifted, reviews will be continuing from Monday 24 August.

I am super excited to be back
Hope everyone has a smashing weekend

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## KarlDP

Welcome back @Chanelr 

Looking forward to many more reviews.. it def helps alot making up my mind to buy a juice or not.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Chanelr

KarlDP said:


> Welcome back @Chanelr
> 
> Looking forward to many more reviews.. it def helps alot making up my mind to buy a juice or not.


Thank you so much

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

@Chanelr

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Monday.
Hope everyone had a nice weekend.
It's good to be back and the reviews will be flowing again

Coming up today Legbreaker Lychee from Queensberry Rules.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name :* Legbreaker Lychee
*Manufactured By :* Queensberry Rules
*Flavour Profile :* Juicy Lychee ice cream with a cone base and ice
*Packaging :* 100ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options :* 3 mg
*PG/VG Ratio :* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Queensberry Rules for review purposes. This flavour is also available in 25mg salts.
*
My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is black and a nude colour, showing the brand name and juice name. It also has all other relevant information visible.

With the finger tasting test, you will get the taste of the litchi, the dairy, the crunchy cone and a little bit of ice. I have to say this is one interesting flavour profile.

With inhale this is one of those flavours that you don't get too much of the flavour but on exhale it is a different story.

Upon exhale the first flavour on your palate will be the cone. Followed by the lychee ice cream and a light tone of ice.

This is flavour that I prefer using the dual RDA. 

Would I buy a bottle again? I don't think so.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA (single)
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (single)
Vaporesso Gen with Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Channel_

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Good morning everyone.
Review for today Blackjack from SOLT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Blackjack
*Manufactured By:* SOLT
*Flavour Profile:* Layered with dark berries for a deliciously fruity twist on the classic liquorice flavour.
*Packaging:* 30ml easy dripper bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 30 and 50mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 50PG/50VG

This flavour was sent to me from Maxi - Brand Ambassador for SVC Labs, for purposes of this review and this review is done on the 50mg. Wholesalers can also contact her directly.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is white with the name standing out a lot, the flavour profile (in a blackish stripe) and all other necessary information you might need.

Upon inhale this flavour is a mix of aniseed and liquorice flavours, with sugary notes. On exhale you will taste the dark berries which creates a sharp finish.

Not a huge fan of liquorice, but for the days I crave a sweet thing this will do.

Will I buy a bottle again? I don't think so.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Smok Fetch
Smok RPM 40
Artery Pal II_

*Please note :*
_These products are specifically designed for use in pod base devices only. Please do not use Nic Salt e-liquid in your RTA's, RDA's, RDTA's or Sub-Ohm Tanks.

This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Channel_

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Halfway through the week.
Review coming up today Grapple & Slapcurrant from Riot Squad

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Grapple & Slapcurrant
*Manufactured By:* Riot Squad
*Flavour Profile:* Apples and blackcurrants mashed together for a deliciously messy mix.
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

As I am part of the Riot Squad SA influencer team, these flavours were sent to me for review purposes (Distributed through White Snow) and this review is done on the 3mg. 

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

By now and after VapeCon 2019 everyone knows these bullet shaped bottles (patented), each in their own unique colours. This specific bottle is purple and the name stands out clearly with all the necessary information.

Another interesting fact is that Riot Labs formulate their own flavours and don't use "commercial" concentrates.

With the finger taste test, the first flavour that you will get the taste of the sweet blackcurrants followed by a hint of apple.

Upon inhale I mostly get a sourish crispy apple type of flavour and minimal flavour on the blackcurrant. 

With exhaling the blackcurrant is a bit more present. The flavours are combined really well, might be just me but the blackcurrant could use just a tad more flavour on exhale. However, this one does leave a juicy aftertaste on your palate.

I enjoyed this flavour mostly in the RTA but sadly not an ADV for me personally.

Would I buy a bottle again? I don't know.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA (single)
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (single)
Vaporesso Gen with Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Channel_

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Monday.
Review for today.
Raspberry Jello Custard from Dark Cloud Liquids.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Chanelr said:


> Happy Monday.
> Review for today.
> Raspberry Jello Custard from Dark Cloud Liquids.
> 
> View attachment 206655



I finished my bottle in 3 days

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Raspberry Jello Custard
*Manufactured By:* Dark Cloud Liquids
*Flavour Profile:* Mouthwatering Raspberry Jello covered in a thin layer of creamy Custard.
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper (100ml 2mg only)
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 2 and 4 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

Some background information behind this flavour. I was fortunate enough with developing this flavour. Spending over a year mixing, testing, adjusting, some more mixing, adjusting and testing. This resulted in perfecting this flavour and finally sending it off to a lab to get produced.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label itself has a raspberry jelly and custard effect. Showing the brand name, flavour and all other necessary information as necessary. 

With the fingertaste test in my opinion you might as well take a bite of raspberry jelly with some custard. The taste is pretty spot on.

When you smell the flavour, you would expect it to be an extremely sweet flavour. Upon inhale you will mostly taste the creamy custard.

With exhaling the custard is consistant except that the raspberry jello comes into play and rounds off the flavour. The flavour itself is also very well balanced.

I like this flavour in most of my setups, but my personal preference is on the dual RDA. Also because I love my fruits over desserts, this one just misses the semi-ADV mark.

P. S. For the MTL and Salt lovers, this flavour is available in both versions very soon.

Would I buy a bottle again? Most probably.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA (single)
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (single)
Vaporesso Gen with Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Channel_

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the reviews @Chanelr !
Interesting juices!
Appreciate your feedback and insights

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Silver said:


> Thanks for the reviews @Chanelr !
> Interesting juices!
> Appreciate your feedback and insights


Thank you, always appreciate it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 206701
> 
> *Juice Name:* Raspberry Jello Custard
> *Manufactured By:* Dark Cloud Liquids
> *Flavour Profile:* Mouthwatering Raspberry Jello covered in a thin layer of creamy Custard.
> *Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper (100ml 2mg only)
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 2 and 4 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG
> 
> Some background information behind this flavour. I was fortunate enough with developing this flavour. Spending over a year mixing, testing, adjusting, some more mixing, adjusting and testing. This resulted in perfecting this flavour and finally sending it off to a lab to get produced.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> The label itself has a raspberry jelly and custard effect. Showing the brand name, flavour and all other necessary information as necessary.
> 
> With the fingertaste test in my opinion you might as well take a bite of raspberry jelly with some custard. The taste is pretty spot on.
> 
> When you smell the flavour, you would expect it to be an extremely sweet flavour. Upon inhale you will mostly taste the creamy custard.
> 
> With exhaling the custard is consistant except that the raspberry jello comes into play and rounds off the flavour. The flavour itself is also very well balanced.
> 
> I like this flavour in most of my setups, but my personal preference is on the dual RDA. Also because I love my fruits over desserts, this one just misses the semi-ADV mark.
> 
> P. S. For the MTL and Salt lovers, this flavour is available in both versions very soon.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? Most probably.
> 
> View attachment 206702
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
> Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA (single)
> Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
> Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (single)
> Vaporesso Gen with Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RDA (dual)_
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.
> 
> COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Channel_



It's on my list for the future, @Chanelr!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BeaLea

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 206701
> 
> *Juice Name:* Raspberry Jello Custard
> *Manufactured By:* Dark Cloud Liquids
> *Flavour Profile:* Mouthwatering Raspberry Jello covered in a thin layer of creamy Custard.
> *Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper (100ml 2mg only)
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 2 and 4 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG
> 
> Some background information behind this flavour. I was fortunate enough with developing this flavour. Spending over a year mixing, testing, adjusting, some more mixing, adjusting and testing. This resulted in perfecting this flavour and finally sending it off to a lab to get produced.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> The label itself has a raspberry jelly and custard effect. Showing the brand name, flavour and all other necessary information as necessary.
> 
> With the fingertaste test in my opinion you might as well take a bite of raspberry jelly with some custard. The taste is pretty spot on.
> 
> When you smell the flavour, you would expect it to be an extremely sweet flavour. Upon inhale you will mostly taste the creamy custard.
> 
> With exhaling the custard is consistant except that the raspberry jello comes into play and rounds off the flavour. The flavour itself is also very well balanced.
> 
> I like this flavour in most of my setups, but my personal preference is on the dual RDA. Also because I love my fruits over desserts, this one just misses the semi-ADV mark.
> 
> P. S. For the MTL and Salt lovers, this flavour is available in both versions very soon.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? Most probably.
> 
> View attachment 206702
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
> Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA (single)
> Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
> Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (single)
> Vaporesso Gen with Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RDA (dual)_
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.
> 
> COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Channel_



Thank you for this review. I've been considering buying this one... Now its definitely going on my to buy list.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

@Hooked and @BeaLea I promise you won't be disappointed

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 205653
> 
> *Juice Name:* Grapple & Slapcurrant
> *Manufactured By:* Riot Squad
> *Flavour Profile:* Apples and blackcurrants mashed together for a deliciously messy mix.
> *Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG
> 
> As I am part of the Riot Squad SA influencer team, these flavours were sent to me for review purposes (Distributed through White Snow) and this review is done on the 3mg.
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> By now and after VapeCon 2019 everyone knows these bullet shaped bottles (patented), each in their own unique colours. This specific bottle is purple and the name stands out clearly with all the necessary information.
> 
> Another interesting fact is that Riot Labs formulate their own flavours and don't use "commercial" concentrates.
> 
> With the finger taste test, the first flavour that you will get the taste of the sweet blackcurrants followed by a hint of apple.
> 
> Upon inhale I mostly get a sourish crispy apple type of flavour and minimal flavour on the blackcurrant.
> 
> With exhaling the blackcurrant is a bit more present. The flavours are combined really well, might be just me but the blackcurrant could use just a tad more flavour on exhale. However, this one does leave a juicy aftertaste on your palate.
> 
> I enjoyed this flavour mostly in the RTA but sadly not an ADV for me personally.
> 
> Would I buy a bottle again? I don't know.
> 
> View attachment 205652
> 
> 
> *Devices/Setup Used :*
> _iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
> Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA (single)
> Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
> Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (single)
> Vaporesso Gen with Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RDA (dual)_
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.
> 
> COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Channel_


You must try R/Squad's - Black edition 1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

ARYANTO said:


> You must try R/Squad's - Black edition 1


I got them all

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Review coming up today.
Juniper MTL from Vapour Mountain.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Chanelr said:


> I got them all


Got them all as well, at VC 19 in a draw .

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr

ARYANTO said:


> Got them all as well, at VC 19 in a draw .


I remember 
You should try the new Black Edition. Really something else

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Juniper
*Manufactured By:* Vapour Mountain
*Flavour Profile:* Gin & Pink Tonic
*Packaging:* 30ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 9mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 50PG/50VG

This juice was sent to me from Vapour Mountain (@Oupa) for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

Please note this this juice is 100% alcohol free.

The label is elegantly designed in white, with blue with reminds me of the labels you get on the 'high-class" gin bottles. It also has all the necessary information on.

With inhale I got a proper amount of ice, and light undertones of the gin and tonic. Would love to get a little bit more of the flavour upon inhale, not that I mind the ice.

Upon exhale I was completely blow away, the gin and pink tonic just hits the right flavour spot on your palate and the ice finishes of the flavour nicely. I also this that the balance is spot on, with just the right amount of sweetness.

Although this flavour is on another level and absolutely amazing, it just missed the mark on the ADV.

Would I buy a bottle again? I know so.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Smok Fetch
Smok RPM 40
Artery Pal II_

*Please note :*
_These products are specifically designed for use in pod base devices only. Please do not use Nic Salt e-liquid in your RTA's, RDA's, RDTA's or Sub-Ohm Tanks.

This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Channel_

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Thursday.
Review coming up Skir Skirrr on Ice from Ruthless E-Juice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Skir Skirrr on Ice
*Manufactured By:* Ruthless
*Flavour Profile:* Apple, honeydew melon and menthol.
*Packaging:* 60 and 120ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This flavour was sent to me by Ruthless for purposes of this review and this review is done on the 3mg.
*
My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label itself is black and green. It shows the brand name and flavour. It also has all other necessary information you might need.

With the fingertaste test I mostly got the taste of the honeydew melon, little bit of the apple and a whole lot of ice.

With inhale you will get the small hints of the sourish apple, a bit of the honeydew melon and a whole lot of menthol. 

With exhale the taste is mostly the same to inhale except you get more of the honeydew melon taste and I personally find it a bit overpowering.

I am not a big fan of anything melon and even for a menthol lover this one is a bit hectic on the ice. I would have preferred the apple flavour to really stand out more over the honeydew melon.

Would I buy a bottle again? Most probably not.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA (single)
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (single)
Vaporesso Gen with Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Channel_

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Tuesday.
Review for today.
Frozen Strawberry from Liquid Faction.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Strawberry
*Manufactured By:* Liquid Faction - Frozen
*Flavour Profile:* An authentic creamy sweet strawberry yoghurt with a touch of icy goodness.
*Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 2 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

This flavour was sent to me by Liquid Faction for purposes of this review.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is white with glossy red/pinkish and green, the brand name and the name of the juice stands out boldly. For me it catches my eye immediately, especially the ice cream. All necessary warnings are also visible clearly. 

With the fingertaste test I the flavour that really stands out is the strawberry and a fair amount of ice.

With inhale this flavour is a bit different to the other two flavours. I mostly get light hints of the strawberry, atleast not a chemically effect and a bit of the ice.

With exhale the taste of the sweet strawberry comes out a little bit more with the dairy and the ice rounds the flavour off. Leaving you feeling refreshed.

Personally not a big fan of strawberry, but the strawberry lovers should like this one.

Would I buy a bottle again? I doubt it.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA (single)
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (single)
Vaporesso Gen with Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Channel_

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Tuesday.
Today's review is a bit different than usual.
I will be doing a freebase vs MTL review on Troubloo from G-spot E-liquids.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Troubloo
*Manufactured By:* G-spot E-liquids
*Flavour Profile:* Blueberry tutti frutti soft center gum.

*Freebase Version :
Packaging:* 120ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 2 and 5 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

*MTL Version :
Packaging:* 30ml Easy Dripper
*Nicotine Strength Options*: 9 and 12 mg
_(Also available in 25 and 35 mg Nic Salts)_
*PG/VG Ratio:* 40PG/60VG

This flavour was sent to me by G-spot E-liquids for purposes of this review. I decided to do this as a freebase vs MTL review.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

Both labels are purple with the juice name in pink and all other writing in white. What I like is that the colours truely represent the 90's. All necessary information is visible including the necessary warnings.

*Freebase Version :*
With the finger tasting test you will get the sweet flavour of the blueberry and the tutti frutti. These two flavour profiles in general are on the sweet side, so it is pretty much what I expected. I also get a bit of an ice aftertaste.

When inhaling I mostly get a light taste of the blueberry, not too sweet and a slight hint of ice.

With exhale the taste of the blueberry emerges more and the tutti frutti comes into play on your palate. I have to say this is pretty accurate to a soft center gum candy.

*MTL Version :*
This version is very similar to the freebase version, just a little less sweet. On inhale you get a bit of the blueberry and on exhale the tutti frutti comes along. For a 9mg this one really packs a throat punch.

*In Conclusion :*

As a 90's kid I loved those soft center gum that just oozed with flavour sauce and this flavour really brought back those childhood memories.

I personally prefer the MTL version over the freebase version, it's not because of a change in flavour. There will be a slight difference between freebase and MTL. It always comes down to personal preference.

G-spot will also be launching two new flavours and more funky things to follow.

Would I buy a bottle again (Freebase) ? I'm not sure.
Would I buy a bottle again (MTL) ? Most definitely.




*Devices/Setup Used (Freebase) :*
_iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA (single)
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (single)
Vaporesso Gen with Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RDA (dual)_

*Devices/Setup Used (MTL) :*
_Smok Fetch
Smok RPM 40
Artery Pal II
Vladdin Eden
Mi-One Pod_

*Please note :*
_These products are specifically designed for use in pod base devices only. Please do not use Nic Salt e-liquid in your RTA's, RDA's, RDTA's or Sub-Ohm Tanks.

This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Channel_

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Chanelr

Good morning everyone.
To get #stoptober going, late as usual
This week we will be looking at a few salts.
Review for today Mango from SOLT

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Mango
*Manufactured By:* SOLT
*Flavour Profile:* Tropical cocktail of mango and mandarin.
*Packaging:* 30ml easy dripper bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 30 and 50mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 50PG/50VG

This flavour was sent to me from Maxi - Brand Ambassador for SVC Labs, for purposes of this review and this review is done on the 50mg. Wholesalers can also contact her directly.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is white with the name standing out a lot, the flavour profile (in a orange stripe) and all other necessary information you might need.

This is quite a pleasant salt flavour to vape and for me it's pretty hard to put down. 

I don't find this flavour to be your average mango flavour and I feel it has more of a juice taste to it than your ripe fruit mango. You also get little hints of the mandarin. If you enjoy mango flavours this one is a must try.

I do however think this in an iced version would be beyond amazing.

Will I buy a bottle again? I might.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Smok Fetch
Smok RPM 40
Mi-Pod_

*Please note :*
_These products are specifically designed for use in pod base devices only. Please do not use Nic Salt e-liquid in your RTA's, RDA's, RDTA's or Sub-Ohm Tanks.

This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Channel_

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Second review for #stoptober.
Blue Raspberry from Just Juice.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Blue Raspberry
*Manufactured By:* Just Juice
*Flavour Profile:* Sweet, mouthwatering raspberry flavour with a wicked twist.
*Packaging:* 10ml dripper bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 10 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 50PG/50VG

This flavour was sent to me from Just Juice for purposes of this review.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

Just Juice is a multi award winning e-liquid company based in Preston UK.

The salts comes packed in a nifty little box. The colours of blue and black matches on both the bottle and the box. It clearly shows the brand name and flavour. It also has all other necessary information you might need and never seen before information leaflet.

With inhale I mostly tasted the sour and sweet taste of raspberry and I find it to be more of a candyish taste rather than a fruity taste.

I personally think the flavour is a bit too much on the sweet side and for the life of me I can not put my finger on the tongue twister.

Will I buy a bottle again? I don't think so.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Smok Fetch
Smok RPM 40
Artery Pal II
Mi-Pod_

*Please note :*
_These products are specifically designed for use in pod base devices only. Please do not use Nic Salt e-liquid in your RTA's, RDA's, RDTA's or Sub-Ohm Tanks.

This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Channel_

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Thursday.
Third review for #stoptober.

Cherry Fizzle Salts from Riot Squad Eliquid

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Cherry Fizzle
*Manufactured By:* Riot S:alt
*Flavour Profile:* Sublime sweet and sour cherry candy with a soda sparkle.
*Packaging:* 10ml Dripper Bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 10 mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 50PG/50VG

As I am part of the Riot Squad SA influencer team, these flavours were sent to me for review purposes (Distributed through White Snow).

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

These teeny tiny bullet bottles are patented and I am sure everyone knows this brand by now. This specific bottle is black, with purple and pink effect. The name stands out clearly with all the necessary information.

A very interesting fact is that Riot Labs formulate their own flavours and don't use "commercial" concentrates. What I love about these salts are that they are Hybrid salts. Which means they are half freebase and half nicotine salt. Giving you that smooth taste and high nicotine satisfaction minus the harsh throat hit.

You get fruity cherry flavours, then you get candy cherry flavours and then Riot comes out with the brilliant idea to combine two and add a little zest to it.

This is one of those flavours were the flavour is consistant with inhale and exhale. Bringing you a sweet deep cherry flavour and rounding it off with a sour candy fizzle with a dash of ice.

This is a really refreshing flavour and passes my personal semi-ADV mark.

Would I buy a bottle again? Absolutely.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Smok Fetch
Smok RPM 40
Artery Pal II
Mi-Pod_

*Please note :*
_These products are specifically designed for use in pod base devices only. Please do not use Nic Salt e-liquid in your RTA's, RDA's, RDTA's or Sub-Ohm Tanks.

This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Channel_

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Friday.
Last review for this week for #stoptober.
Cafe Tobacco from Dinner Lady.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Cafe Tobacco
*Manufactured By:* Dinner Lady
*Flavour Profile:* Rich and satisfying aroma and taste of creamy roasted coffee.
*Packaging:* 30ml dripper bottle
*Nicotine Strength Options:* 30 and 50mg
*PG/VG Ratio:* 50PG/50VG

This flavour was sent to me from Dinner Lady for purposes of this review and this review is done on the 30mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is a brown, blue and a light cream colour matching to the classic Dinner Lady branding. It shows the logo, flavour profile, warning label and all other necessary information.

I have to say I was quite surprised with the amount of coffee aroma you actually get from this flavour. From inhale right through to exhale, the flavour stays consistant. I also like the fact that this is more of a coffee vape and you only get light hints of the tobacco mostly on exhale.

For me personally, this flavour is part of my morning routine and even though I love my coffee and tobacco flavours it's not something I could vape most part of the day.

Will I buy a bottle again? I'm not sure, I might.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_Smok Fetch
Smok RPM 40
Artery Pal II
Mi-Pod_

*Please note :*
_These products are specifically designed for use in pod base devices only. Please do not use Nic Salt e-liquid in your RTA's, RDA's, RDTA's or Sub-Ohm Tanks.

This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Channel_

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Monday everyone. This weekend went by way too fast. What did everyone get up to?

I have not done device reviews in over a year for various reasons, but this week for #stoptober I will be doing 5 of them.

First up the Smok Fetch Mini Kit.
Sent to me from Hashtag Vapes for this review.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr

The Smok Fetch Mini Kit was sent to me from Hashtag Vapes for purposes of this review.

*What’s in the box?*
1 x Fetch Mini Device (1200mAh)
1 x Fetch Mini RPM Pod
1 x RPM Mesh 0.4 ohm Coil
1 x Fetch Mini Nord Pod
1 x Nord Regular DC 0.6 ohm Coil
1 x USB Cable
1 x User Manual




The Glass version is available in 5 colour options:
Black
Green
Orange
Blue
Dark Brown

They are also available in an acrylic version (which is stunning to be honest). The 5 acrylic colours are:
Purple
Green
Blue
Gold
Red

_Please note : The Fetch Mini RPM Pod and Nord Pod are compatible with RPM coils and Nord coils._

*Device Specifications:*

Device Size : 76 x 42.8 x 18.4 mm
Weight : 105g
Standby Current : < 140 uA
E-liquid Capacity : 3.7ml
Input Voltage : 0.5-4.2V
Output Voltage : 0.5-4.1V
Battery Capacity : 1200mAh (Internal)
Charging Voltage : 5V
Charging Current : 1.2A (Max)
Charger Output : 5V 2A
Overtime Voltage : 4.3V
Over discharge Voltage : 2.4V
Resistance Range : 0.3 - 2.5 ohm
Output Wattage : 5-40W
Firing Time : 0.001 S
Display : 0.96” Screen

*The Coils :
*
For MTL, the best coil options would be high resistance coils (1.0-2.8 ohm).
Low ohm coils are perfect for DTL vaping as they create higher heat on the coil.
The Nord 0.6 ohm Mesh Coil was specifically designed for sub-ohm vaping. (Anything below 1.0 ohm).

*Button Functionality : *

* Press the fire button five times within 2 seconds to turn the device on/off.
* Hold the fire button to vape.
* Press the fire button 3 times to lock/unlock the device.
* Use the left/right menu keys to adjust the wattage.
* Hold both left and right buttons together to lock/unlock the wattage settings.
* Hold the fire button and left menu key to clear puff counter.
* To change the colour scheme, press the fire button and the right menu key.

That covers the basics of this device.

The next portion of this review is purely based on my personal observation of using this kit – your own experience may differ.

*Usage of Pods :
*
I have found a massive liking in devices that makes you able to use it for MTL or sub-ohm vaping. Instead of carrying two-three devices, I just carried this one with spare pods and extra e-liquids.

The Fetch Mini comes pre-installed with the RPM pod. Both pods are colour-coded to match back to the coils. The red pod is to be used with example the RPM 0.4 ohm mesh coil (included in kit).

The replacing of coils is also a rather quick process. Pull out the coil, pop in the new coil (don’t forget to prime).

*Pro’s :
*
* Fetch body is made from toughened high-end glass.
* Adjustable wattage.
* Compatibility for freebase and nic salts.
* Fast charging (under 1 hour).
* Curved sides for a comfy grip.
* Top and side air inlets.
* Powerful magnets to secure pods in place.
* Auto cutting after 8 seconds of vaping.
* Good battery life.
* Oil and dustproof PCTG (Pod Material).
* Light Weight

*Con’s :
*
* Fingerprint marks are left on the glass.
* Leaking pods
* Pod’s filling rubbers are a struggle to open and very flimsy.
* To check the juice levels, you need to remove the pod from the device.
* Airflow might be a bit too tight for some.

*Overall Thoughts :*

_On a side note : I would maybe just for new vapers who don’t understand coils, etc add in a little leaflet just explaining how to use and what to use together._

I really love the look and the feel of the Fetch Mini. I have been using this device for the last couple of months and the puff counter is currently on 7863.

I personally believe this is a nifty little device to start the journey in quitting the stickies, with the restrictive airflow this should be really helpful. When it comes down to flavour, it is quite the pleasure. High nicotine delivery and when being used for sub-ohm, I was rather surprised with the vapour production.

Battery life is decent for the size of the internal battery. My full day consists of 1 hour traveling, 8 hours of working, so it was easy to use this for the entire day. The other nice thing is, is that the quick charge functionality allows this device to be full charged in under 1 hour.

Three things that I have found to be a problem for me personally is the fingerprint marks (especially in the summer) and the other is the leaking of pods. Lastly, with or without nails it is a mission and a half to pull out the silicone plugs for refilling.

I think the price of these devices might put new vapers off a bit, but when I started vaping options like this was not available. If you buy this kit, they average for around R 700.00, but keep in mind the amount of items that comes with it.




*The Final TVC Verdict :* Definitely a product I would recommend to new/old vapers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Chanelr

Forgot to post this one.
Coming up now the Mi-Pod

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

The Mi-Pod was sent to me directly from Mi-Pod for purposes of this review and I got to choose my own design that I wanted. Before I get going, I would just like to mention how stunning the packaging is for these devices, you really see a lot of thought went into it.




*What’s in the box?*
1 x Tiffany Stars Device
2 x New Pro Pods (Black)
1 x Mi-Pod Lanyard
1 x Purple Micro USB Charger
2 x Lanyard Connectors
1 x Airflow Adjustment Card
1 x Warranty Card
1 x Mi-Pod User Manual

The Mi-Pods are available in quite a few designs and colours :
*Royal Collection *(Red, White, Navy, Plum, Black)
*Dragon Collection *(Pearl, Sea)
*Shell Collection *(Purple, Ocean)
*Gentleman Collection *(Carbon Fiber, Grey Suede, Black Suede, Brown Suede)
*Stars Collection *(Tiffany, Unity, Rose)
*Houndstooth
Rave *(Peace, Love, Unity, Respect)
*Metal *(Rainbow, Black, Gold, Silver)
*Digital *(Black, Grey, Orange, Blue)

_Please note : The new pro pods/mesh mods have dual coils in them and they can be used for any e-liquid._

*Device Specifications:*

Dimensions : 51 x 13.5 x 60 mm
E-liquid Capacity : 2ml
Power Mode : Full Power Output
Maximum Current : 15A
Cartridge Resistance : 0.9 ohm (Pro Pods)
Battery : Built-in 950mAh square high-drain lithium battery
Output Voltage : 3.0-4.2V
Power Display : Blue, Purple and Red
Mode : Auto Switch & On/Off Button

These little pods, however they don’t look like much and zero functionality except for the designed purpose have some neat features. These features include :

- Dual Airflow Design
- Replaceable cartridge (Refillable/disposable)
- 10 Seconds cut-off
- Short circuit protection
- Low voltage protection
- Low resistance protection
- Overheating protection

*Using the Mi-Pod :*

These devices are known for “Plug and Vape” or “Plug and Play” if you prefer that term. The concept behind it is very straight forward, though I think a lot of efforts went into them.

1. Take out the cartridge, open the cover and fill with e-liquid of your choice (leave the pod for 5 minutes to prime the coil).
2. Press the cartridge into the Mi-Pod securely, you will hear a little click.
3. Press the on/off button rapidly 5 times to switch the device on.
4. Start to vape. The light will come on as you draw.

The nice thing about these devices are that you can go into ‘Stealth Mode’. Simply hold the power button for 5 seconds, the light will flash twice. This will indicate that stealth mode is activated. There will be no light when inhaling. To switch off stealth mode, follow the same steps.

*LED Indicators :
*
It is a bit unusual to use devices that purely run on light indicators and if you are sitting in the sun it is hard to spot the light. Nevertheless here are the colours :
> Full Battery (3.7V) – Blue
> 50% Battery (3.4-3.7V) – Purple
> Low Battery (3.4V) – Red

For safety precautions the light will :
> Flash Red 10 times : Low voltage protection / Over using (10 second cut-off)
> Flash Red 5 times : Short circuit protection / Low resistance protection / Overheating protection (PBA Temperature).

I am not going to go into too much details regarding the pro mesh pods. They can be used for sub-ohming, CBD e-liquids and nic salts. These pods have the following features :

- Created for all e-liquids
- Raised Mouthpiece
- Side Filling
- Wide Filling Port
- Advanced Mesh Coil
- 0.9 ohm Resistance

I have used the pro pods with all mentioned e-liquids. They really enhance the flavours and it sure does make a decent amount of vapour.
On the pods, they say it can be refilled up to 5 times. I think this might just be a rough guideline and depends on the type of flavour/e-liquid you use.
In my personal experience, I have only found on the 7th pod that I got a bit of spit-back and e-liquid in the top of the mouthpiece. Considering they are mass produced, that is a pretty good average.

The pods come with silicone inserts, which will reduce the airflow when placed in the airflow channel. I think this will be entirely up to the vaper if they want to use them or not.

That covers the basics of this device.

The next portion of this review is purely based on my personal observation of using this kit – your own experience may differ.

*Pro’s :
*
* First device ever in my review career – ZERO leakage
* 2ml Capacity Pods
* Easy to Refill
* Charges pretty fast
* Comfortable Mouthpiece
* Easy to see juice level
* Wide variety of colours
* Dual usage coils
* Stealth Mode
* Great coil performance/flavour
*
In-Between’s :
*
* Most might find the device material to look/feel cheaper than other pod systems.
* The battery life indicator is visible on the inside and at occasions difficult to see.

*Con’s :
*
* Because they are not available in SA they can seem rather pricey.

*Overall Thoughts :*

So these are pretty expensive little pods if you convert it back to ZAR.
The Pod Kit : $ 39.99 – Roughly R 660.00
The Pro Pods (2 Pack) : $9.99 – Roughly R 165.00

Each Mi-Pod also comes with a 6-month manufacturers warranty, covering any manufacturers defects. Both the Mi-Pod and separate purchased pods can be scratched and verified.

Now, as most have noticed. I have a bit of an obsession when it comes to pod systems and when they have dual usage it is a winner in my books, mostly.

I chose the Tiffany Stars design, as you really don’t get a lot of pod systems/devices that are for the girly girl vapers and these stylish pods are a great accessory when heading out. The pod system does not come out standard with the Mi-Pod chain (only the lanyard), but these can be purchased separately.

I have sat for quite a bit, but I am really not finding any faults with these devices. The battery is on the small side, but for the size of the device it is sufficient.

When vaping, I get around 4 hours of power. Also a rather quick charging device, fully charged in about 1.5 hours.




*The Final TVC Verdict :* Definitely a product I would recommend to the lady vapers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Can not believe it is Wednesday already.
Next up the Smok RPM40.
Sent to me from Hashtag Vapes for this review.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chanelr

The Smok RPM40 was sent to me from Hashtag Vapes for purposes of this review.




*What’s in the box?*
1 x RPM40 Device (1200mAh)
1 x RPM Standard Pod (RPM Mesh 0.4 ohm Coil Pre-Installed)
1 x RPM Nord Pod (Nord DC 0.6 ohm Coil Pre-Installed)
1 x USB Cables
1 x User Manual

The Smok RPM40 is available in 17 colour options:
Nano Gun Metal
Black Camouflage
Blue Camouflage
Red Camouflage
Gold Camouflage
Green Camouflage
Black & 7 Colour
Tiffany Blue
Prism Blue
Bright Black
Prism Chrome
Purple Red
Prism Gold
Prism Rainbow
White
Orange
Green

_Please note : The two RPM Pods are compatible with coils of the RPM and Nord series._

_The type can be distinguished by the colour of the rubbers on the coils/pods.
Red = RPM | Black = Nord_

*Device Specifications:
*
Battery Capacity : 1500mAh
Dimensions : 25 x 25 x 99 mm
Weight : 99g
E-liquid Capacity : 4.3-4.5ml
Standby Current : <140 uA
Input Voltage : 3.3 – 4.2V
Output Voltage : 0.5 – 4.1V
Firing Time : 0.001S
Output Wattage : 1 – 40W
Charging Current : 1A (Max)
Resistance Range : 0.2 - 2.5 ohm
Overcharge Voltage : 4.3V
Overdischarge Voltage : 2.4V
0.96 inch screen – Full TFT Colour Display

These devices also offer multiple protections to avoid oopsies. These include :
- Short circuit protection
- 8 Seconds cut-off
- Low voltage protection
- High temperature protection

*The Coils :*

For MTL, the best coil options would be high resistance coils (1.0-2.8 ohm).
Low ohm coils are perfect for DTL vaping as they create higher heat on the coil.
The Nord 0.6 ohm Mesh Coil was specifically designed for sub-ohm vaping. (Anything below 1.0 ohm).

*Button Functionality : *

* Press the fire button five times within 2 seconds to turn the device on/off.
* Hold the fire button to vape.
* Press the fire button 3 times to lock/unlock the device.
* Use the left/right menu keys to adjust the wattage.
* Hold the fire button and left menu key to clear puff counter.
* To change the colour scheme, press the fire button and the right menu key.

That covers the basics of this device.

The next portion of this review is purely based on my personal observation of using this kit – your own experience may differ.

*The Pods :*

These pods are not magnetic like the Fetch mini for example, but they do click in securely. On the side of the pods you will find the filling gaps.

Again, with or without nails it is a struggle to get the plugs open. Also after a few times of filling, pulling your hair out of your head, the plugs will start tearing apart.

The replacing of coils is also a rather quick process. Pull out the coil, pop in the new coil (don’t forget to prime).

I really don’t want to go into too much details regarding the pods and the coils as they are pretty much the same as mentioned in my Fetch mini review.

*Pro’s :*

* Adjustable wattage.
* Compatibility for freebase and nic salts.
* Fast charging (2 hours).
* Curved sides for a comfy grip.
* Auto cutting after 8 seconds of vaping.
* Good battery life.
* Bright display.
* Massive e-liquid capacity.

*Con’s :*

* Pod’s filling rubbers are a struggle to open and break easily.
* To check the juice levels, you need to remove the pod from the device.
* Leaking pods
* Not able to adjust airflow.

*Overall Thoughts :*

When I first received the Smok RPM40, I was super stocked about it. I mean, the box itself says ‘The Real Mod Pod’. I don’t know, to be honest I am in two about my decision about this one. Yes, it might look nice but I am not too sure if I would classify this as the way the product is marketed.

I had a better vaping experience when sub-ohming due to the two big airflows the device has on the sides at the top. Flavour wise, I can not complain. I have had good flavour and good vapour production from the low resistance coils. I also have to say, although you can change the colour on the screen, I found the white works best and it is ideal in the sun as the screen is bright.

I stopped using this device at around 4737 puffs, because of my last-mentioned reasons.

Two major concerns for me with these devices are the leaking pods (I have verified this with a few vapers) and the silicone plugs that are hard to get out and break easily. 




*The Final TVC Verdict :* Unfortunately this would not be a device that I would recommend personally.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> The Smok RPM40 was sent to me from Hashtag Vapes for purposes of this review.
> 
> View attachment 211379
> 
> 
> *What’s in the box?*
> 1 x RPM40 Device (1200mAh)
> 1 x RPM Standard Pod (RPM Mesh 0.4 ohm Coil Pre-Installed)
> 1 x RPM Nord Pod (Nord DC 0.6 ohm Coil Pre-Installed)
> 1 x USB Cables
> 1 x User Manual
> 
> The Smok RPM40 is available in 17 colour options:
> Nano Gun Metal
> Black Camouflage
> Blue Camouflage
> Red Camouflage
> Gold Camouflage
> Green Camouflage
> Black & 7 Colour
> Tiffany Blue
> Prism Blue
> Bright Black
> Prism Chrome
> Purple Red
> Prism Gold
> Prism Rainbow
> White
> Orange
> Green
> 
> _Please note : The two RPM Pods are compatible with coils of the RPM and Nord series._
> 
> _The type can be distinguished by the colour of the rubbers on the coils/pods.
> Red = RPM | Black = Nord_
> 
> *Device Specifications:
> *
> Battery Capacity : 1500mAh
> Dimensions : 25 x 25 x 99 mm
> Weight : 99g
> E-liquid Capacity : 4.3-4.5ml
> Standby Current : <140 uA
> Input Voltage : 3.3 – 4.2V
> Output Voltage : 0.5 – 4.1V
> Firing Time : 0.001S
> Output Wattage : 1 – 40W
> Charging Current : 1A (Max)
> Resistance Range : 0.2 - 2.5 ohm
> Overcharge Voltage : 4.3V
> Overdischarge Voltage : 2.4V
> 0.96 inch screen – Full TFT Colour Display
> 
> These devices also offer multiple protections to avoid oopsies. These include :
> - Short circuit protection
> - 8 Seconds cut-off
> - Low voltage protection
> - High temperature protection
> 
> *The Coils :*
> 
> For MTL, the best coil options would be high resistance coils (1.0-2.8 ohm).
> Low ohm coils are perfect for DTL vaping as they create higher heat on the coil.
> The Nord 0.6 ohm Mesh Coil was specifically designed for sub-ohm vaping. (Anything below 1.0 ohm).
> 
> *Button Functionality : *
> 
> * Press the fire button five times within 2 seconds to turn the device on/off.
> * Hold the fire button to vape.
> * Press the fire button 3 times to lock/unlock the device.
> * Use the left/right menu keys to adjust the wattage.
> * Hold the fire button and left menu key to clear puff counter.
> * To change the colour scheme, press the fire button and the right menu key.
> 
> That covers the basics of this device.
> 
> The next portion of this review is purely based on my personal observation of using this kit – your own experience may differ.
> 
> *The Pods :*
> 
> These pods are not magnetic like the Fetch mini for example, but they do click in securely. On the side of the pods you will find the filling gaps.
> 
> Again, with or without nails it is a struggle to get the plugs open. Also after a few times of filling, pulling your hair out of your head, the plugs will start tearing apart.
> 
> The replacing of coils is also a rather quick process. Pull out the coil, pop in the new coil (don’t forget to prime).
> 
> I really don’t want to go into too much details regarding the pods and the coils as they are pretty much the same as mentioned in my Fetch mini review.
> 
> *Pro’s :*
> 
> * Adjustable wattage.
> * Compatibility for freebase and nic salts.
> * Fast charging (2 hours).
> * Curved sides for a comfy grip.
> * Auto cutting after 8 seconds of vaping.
> * Good battery life.
> * Bright display.
> * Massive e-liquid capacity.
> 
> *Con’s :*
> 
> * Pod’s filling rubbers are a struggle to open and break easily.
> * To check the juice levels, you need to remove the pod from the device.
> * Leaking pods
> * Not able to adjust airflow.
> 
> *Overall Thoughts :*
> 
> When I first received the Smok RPM40, I was super stocked about it. I mean, the box itself says ‘The Real Mod Pod’. I don’t know, to be honest I am in two about my decision about this one. Yes, it might look nice but I am not too sure if I would classify this as the way the product is marketed.
> 
> I had a better vaping experience when sub-ohming due to the two big airflows the device has on the sides at the top. Flavour wise, I can not complain. I have had good flavour and good vapour production from the low resistance coils. I also have to say, although you can change the colour on the screen, I found the white works best and it is ideal in the sun as the screen is bright.
> 
> I stopped using this device at around 4737 puffs, because of my last-mentioned reasons.
> 
> Two major concerns for me with these devices are the leaking pods (I have verified this with a few vapers) and the silicone plugs that are hard to get out and break easily.
> 
> View attachment 211380
> 
> 
> *The Final TVC Verdict :* Unfortunately this would not be a device that I would recommend personally.



Thanks for this @Chanelr. This will definitely not be on my To Buy list!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> Thanks for this @Chanelr. This will definitely not be on my To Buy list!!


Wait for today's review

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Thursday people.
Next up the Geekvape Aegis Boost Plus.
You will not believe the results!

Sent to me from Hashtag Vapes for this review.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chanelr

The Geekvape Aegis Boost Plus Kit was sent to me from Hashtag Vapes for purposes of this review especially for #stoptober.




*What’s in the box?*
1 x Aegis Boost Plus Kit
1 x Aegis Boost Plus Pod
1 x 0.4 ohm G.Coil Boost Formula Coil (Mesh 25-23W) Pre-Installed
1 x 0.6 ohm G.Coil Boost Formula Coil (Mesh 15-25W)
1 x 510 Drip Tip
1 x USB Cable
1 x User Manual
1 x Warranty Card

These devices are available in a few colour varieties :
Black Stealth
Classic Silver
Gunmetal
Almighty Blue
Red Devil
Aurora Glow

*Device Specifications:
*
Dimensions : 49.5 x 28.6 x 114.2 mm
E-liquid Capacity : 5.5ml
Output Power : 5-40 W
Battery : Single 18650
Screen : 0.96 inch (TFT colour screen)
Resistance Range : 0.1 – 3.0 Ω
Temperature Range : 100° - 315°C
Firing Speed : 0.02 S
Micro USB Port
IP67 Rating (Dustproof, waterproof and shockproof)

*Functionality* :

AS Chipset.
Pod, RDTA and 510 Trippel capabilities.
Zinc-Alloy Cassis Construction
Bottom hinged battery bay.
Top fill system.
Snap-in pod connection.
Press fit coil installation.
Over current protection.
Over temperature protection.
Short circuit protection.
Over discharge protection.
Over charge protection.
10 Second timeout protection.
Overheat protection.

*Button Functionality :*

* Press the fire button five time to switch the device on/off.
* Press and hold the up & down buttons to lock them.
* Press the fire button three times to highlight the power mode.
* When you highlight the power mode, click the fire button to highlight the resistance and then press the up button to lock it.
* By clicking the fire button again will highlight the puff counter and by pressing the up button will clear the puff counter.
* Pressing the fire button and either the up/down button will adjust the brightness of the screen.

That covers the basics of this device.

The next portion of this review is purely based on my personal observation of using this kit – your own experience may differ.

*The Pods :*

The Boost Plus pod is designed to hold a juice capacity of 5.5ml (the original Boost was 3.7ml).

Filling the pods are such a breeze, as the filling port is at the top. So there is no need to remove the pod from the device to refill. Simply open the silicone plug and fill.

The other nice thing is that the silicone plugs do not feel like cheap material when comparing it to other pod systems. The pod itself has a dark tint to it and it can be challenging to see your juice levels when not in a light environment.

The pod is also sealed with ultrasonic technology, which means that the air tightness of the pod is reinforced and basically guarantees zero condensation.

The pod can be removed/inserted into the device by using the little button on the side for safe release. Last the airflow can be adjusted on the front of the device, I prefer leaving the airflow wide open as I have found this tends to increase your coil life.

*The Coils :*

The Aegis Boost Plus comes out with two coils in the box.

0.4 ohm is pre-installed in the pod and a 0.6 ohm.
The coils (like most devices these days) are push fit and it makes it simple to replace coils.

These babies are called the G.Coil Boost Formula. This basically means : bigger clouds, smooth flavour and a strong throat hit.

*Pro’s :*

* Longer battery life (external battery)
* Exceptional coil life
* Wattage adjustment are in .5 increments
* Adjustable airflow
* Top filling
* Coil sits in the front of the pod
* No leaking/condensation
* Water resistant (not tested)
* IP67 dustproof
* Shockproof (tested)
* 0.4 ohm coil has zero to minimal spit-back
* Different drip tips
* 5.5ml E-liquid capacity
* Comfortable to hold

*Con’s :*

* Fire button is extremely sensitive
* Opening/closing of battery bay (for the ladies with nails)

*Personal Recommendation :*

* It would be great if this pod could come out with a second pod with the 0.6 ohm pre-installed.


*Overall Thoughts :*

So this pod has exceeded my expectations of almost a perfect pod system. The device’s puff counter is currently on 8103 puffs and there are two things that I just have to rant and rave about.

There is ZERO leakage whatsoever and no condensation. I have also not had the need to wipe the coils or the internal section of the device.

Secondly, the coil life is astonishing. With the amount of puffs currently, there is not even a sign of the coil being close to replacing it. I have a strong suspicion that this has to do with the coil sitting in the front of the pod, so that when you vape the coil remains submerged under the e-liquid. The sweet spot for me to get the best flavour and clouds, would be around 30-33W depending on the flavour in the tank. Once this coil decides to give in, I will do a recap on this one and start testing the 0.6 ohm.

I have also accidentally drop tested this device. Where a normal mod or device will splatter into sections all that happened with the Boost is that the pod detached itself and the body of the device has a little chip in.

As this device does not use an internal battery, your usage time will differ to mine. The plus side is, if you have spare batteries that are fully charged you will never really have “down time” with this device.

Being in the battery section, as a person who as long nails most of the time, it is hard to lift the ring to unscrew the battery cover. You also need to ensure when closing the cover again that the threads are caught when closing.

These devices go for around R 790-850 and some might find it on the pricey side. I do agree on that, however with all the features, external battery, long lasting coils, etc. I feel it is worth it.




*The Final TVC Verdict :* This is a device I would actually be proud of recommending to new/old vapers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Chanelr

Good morning beautiful people. I have been a bit quiet due to some crap so this week for #stoptober I am doing something a bit different.

Instead of reviews I will be doing some personal recommendations. Full reviews will be done in future.

First up.
The Good Mango from Jis Foggin.

A blend of the freshest mango, the perfect amount of ice and some hocus pocus.




*Please note :*
_These products are specifically designed for use in pod base devices only. Please do not use Nic Salt e-liquid in your RTA's, RDA's, RDTA's or Sub-Ohm Tanks._

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Recommendation #2 for #stoptober.

Mi-Salt Tobacco.
Bold Tobacco taste with undertones of maple.




*Please note :*
_These products are specifically designed for use in pod base devices only. Please do not use Nic Salt e-liquid in your RTA's, RDA's, RDTA's or Sub-Ohm Tanks._

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Thursday. 
Personal recommendation #3 for #stoptober.

Butter06 from Supergood.
Blueberry + Candyfloss + Cookie + Cream = Delicious 




*Please note :*
_These products are specifically designed for use in pod base devices only. Please do not use Nic Salt e-liquid in your RTA's, RDA's, RDTA's or Sub-Ohm Tanks._

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Monday.
The last few weeks have been extremely busy. But I am now officially on leave and things can get back to a semi-normal again.

This year I am doing something a bit different.
2020 Christmas Gift Guide Special Reviews.

First review dropping tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chanelr

Feels good to be back.
Review for today Big Rant from Revamp E-Liquids.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Chanelr said:


> Feels good to be back.
> Review for today Big Rant from Revamp E-Liquids.
> 
> View attachment 216799


Welcome back @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Welcome back @Chanelr


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name :* Big Rant
* Manufactured By :* Revamp E-Liquids
* Flavour Profile :* Lekker blackcurrant that is pumping with flavour.
* Packaging :* 120ml Dripper Bottle
* Nicotine Strength Options :* 2mg
* PG/VG Ratio :* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Hashtag Vapes for review purposes. This brand officially launched on the 30th of October.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The design of the label is shades of purple with the brand name, flavour name and a slight flavour description. All necessary details are visible. The thing I really like is "My Oke!" on the bottle as this truely represents South Africa.

With the fingertasting test, I get the taste of the blackcurrant something else and a bit of ice. I personally thing this something else is some sort of berry.

With inhale, the flavour is slighty sweet and you get a generous amount of blackcurrant and which I believe is berries. Now on the bottle it says it is a "Blackcurrant Concoction" and it definitely is so.

Upon exhale the flavour is similar to inhale except the ice comes into play on your palate and leaves you feeling freshed.

Although I am not a huge fan of blackcurrant as it tends to be on the sweet side, I really enjoyed this one because of the added ice. This flavour truely deserves a 'Big Rant' (wink wink).

Would I buy a bottle again? Absolutely, my bottle is empty.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_ iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA (single)
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (single)
Vaporesso Gen with Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_ This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Channel_

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Review for today.
Tropical Queen from Queen of Hearts E-Liquids.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name :* Tropical Queen
* Manufactured By :* Queen of Hearts E-Liquid
* Flavour Profile :* A delicious blend of orange, pineapple and other hidden fruits.
* Packaging : *120ml Dripper Bottle
* Nicotine Strength Options :* 2mg
* PG/VG Ratio :* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from QOH for review purposes.
*
Their Story*

_As the ancient scrolls tell us of a female samurai who won the hearts of her foe’s all over. She was then given the title, Hato No Joo, the Queen of Hearts. She travelled all around Japan, mastering the arts of the samurai and cutting-edge recipes throughout her journey.

The story begins with her mouth-watering, taste-bud flavour cutting e-liquid made for kings and queens alike. Let the samurai give your mouth a flavourful kick it deserves._

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The design of the label for me personally is really stunning. It is designed on black with great graphics. It also has all the necessary information you might need.

With the fingertasting test, I get the taste of the sweet tangerine, orange, ice and surprisingly you can also taste the juicy pineapple.

To get the best taste from the flavour. Follow their recommended wattages.

*Low Watts (60-70)*
More of a tangerine vape with orange coming through with an icy feel.

*Medium Watts (70-80)*
More orange and tangerine with a hint of pineapple under-tones with less ice coming through.
*
High Watts (90 and up)*
Creamy pineapple and orange with a lingering tangerine after taste on the tongue.

I prefer this flavour on the low wattage recommendation to get more of the icy feel.

With inhale there is mostly the taste of pineapple but only slightly, a dash of orange and a bit of ice

Upon exhale this flavour just blooms. The orange and tangerine comes through extremely well and the flavour is rounded off with the ice.

This is a lovely flavour and I think because of the wattage recommendations it will appeal to more vapers. Like I said I prefer the low watts because I hate the summer.

Would I buy a bottle again? Definitely.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_ iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA (single)
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (single)
Vaporesso Gen with Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_ This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Channel_

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Can't believe we are already on Thursday. Review for today Butter 02 from Supergood.

This one was quite a surprise.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name :* Butter 02
* Manufactured By :* Supergood
* Flavour Profile :* Jam, biscuit, meringue and cream.
* Packaging :* 60ml Dripper Bottle (50ml Shortfill)
* Nicotine Strength Options :* 0mg
* PG/VG Ratio :* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Supergood for review purposes.
*
My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

You can see a lot of thought went into the design of the box and label for this brand. The box and bottle matches. The design is black with red, showing the brand name, full flavour profile and all other necessary information designed in a clever way.

With the fingertasting test, two words Jolly Jammers. This is exactly what it tastes like and my excitement levels were so high! I still like 0mg flavours because it is the purest form of flavour.

With inhale I was a bit thrown off by not tasting much more than the cream and a little bit of biscuit.

Because of the amazing taste I got with the fingertasting test I was expecting to get the same flavour. Sadly it is not entirely so. The flavours are a lot softer than I expected.

Even though the flavours are muted I still think it is a pretty decent flavour. The UK folks love this one. I have also found the more the flavour stands in the tank or the cotton, the more it comes through.

Would I buy a bottle again? Maybe.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_ iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA (single)
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (single)
Vaporesso Gen with Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_ This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Channel_

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## LeislB

I taste a lot of mango in the queen of hearts tropical queen. Unfortunately I am not a mango fan so was a bit disappointed but people rave about this juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ivyvape

Chanelr said:


> My name is Chanèl Reichel, independent vape reviewer based in the beautiful city of Johannesburg, South Africa.
> 
> I started with reviews in September 2018, due to various reasons. Including but not limited to biased opinions, guys jumping onto the hype train, over-hyping flavours, etc. I ended up spending so much money on things that are not that great or do not deserve the praise it got.
> 
> My reviews and opinions are those of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organizational views or stereotypes. I tend to give my brutal honest opinion. If I do not like a juice or a flavour profile personally, I will still provide solid feedback on what I am tasting and experiencing.
> 
> I have an uniquely developed and designed rating system to no other in South Africa. All my work is also copyright protected.
> 
> Since I have started on this journey, I have not looked back.
> 
> 
> *Aramax*
> 
> *Power Mod*
> 
> 
> *Aspire*
> 
> *Gusto Mini*
> *
> Authentic Alchemist*
> 
> *Berry Nice Indeed*
> 
> *Gorgeous Guava*
> *Tangerine Queen*
> 
> *
> Avacare Vapes*
> 
> *Apple Mist*
> *Atomic Soda*
> *Choco-Nut Charm*
> *Cosmic Caramel*
> *Enchanted Berries*
> *Granadilla Glaze*
> *Mocha Sublime*
> 
> 
> *Bang Bang Juice*
> 
> *Tuk Tuk*
> 
> *Blends of Distinction*
> 
> *Ice Pop : Berry*
> *Ice Pop : Greek Fruit*
> *Ice Pop : Papaya*
> 
> 
> *Boom Coils*
> 
> *Mr. Lime Boy*
> 
> 
> *Boost Labs Eliquid*
> 
> *Mango, Papaya & Apricot*
> 
> *Raspberry, Lychee and Guava*
> 
> 
> *BWDV SA*
> 
> *Build a Box*
> 
> 
> *Cloud Nurdz*
> 
> *Peach Blue Razz*
> 
> *Strawberry Lemon Iced*
> 
> 
> *Craftsmen Vape*
> 
> *Mixed Berries Iced Tea*
> *Peach Ice Tea*
> 
> 
> *Dinner Lady*
> 
> *Apple Sours (Ice)*
> 
> *Fruits Range Review*
> 
> *Lemon Sherbets*
> *Lemon Sherbets (Ice)*
> *Pink Berry*
> *Strawberry Macaroon*
> *Strawberry Macaroon (Nic Salts)*
> *Sunset Mojito*
> *Sweet Fusion*
> 
> 
> *Downtown Juice Co*
> 
> *Blood Bath*
> 
> 
> *Elements*
> 
> *Chocolate Tobacco (Nic Salts)*
> *FAR : Candy Punch (Nic Salts)*
> *Koi Yatsuhashi*
> *Koi Yuzu*
> 
> 
> *Elysian Labs*
> 
> *Artemis (Nic Salts)*
> *Gambler*
> *Nilla 'spresso*
> 
> 
> *Emissary Elixirs*
> 
> *Alpha*
> *Khanage*
> *Tempest Ice*
> *Tempestus*
> *Wolfsbane*
> 
> 
> *Esheli*
> 
> *Butterscotch Brulee*
> *Caramel Popcorn*
> *Lemon Ice Tea*
> *MSL*
> *MSL Ice*
> *Polar Ice*
> *Polar Ice (Nic Salts) - Review released in Vapers Publication*
> *R&R*
> *Spearmint*
> *World Wonders Range*
> 
> *Eye Cloudz*
> 
> *The Slush on Ice*
> 
> 
> *Fantastic International*
> 
> *Lemon Lime*
> *Puff Master*
> *Orange*
> *Wild Berries*
> 
> 
> *Five Points*
> 
> *Chai*
> *Chewwy White Gummy*
> 
> *Fcukin' Flava*
> 
> *Lime Ice Cream*
> 
> 
> *Flavair*
> 
> *Mad Mango*
> *Pineapple Peng*
> 
> 
> *Folomov*
> 
> *A1 Magnetic USB Charger*
> 
> 
> *Fresh Farms*
> 
> *Sour Chew*
> 
> 
> *Fusion Vapes*
> 
> *Green Sour Apple Candy*
> 
> 
> *Gbom*
> 
> *Blurred Lines*
> 
> *Ndulge Mango Cardinal*
> 
> 
> *Geekvape*
> 
> *Geek Vape FLINT All-in-One Starter Kit*
> 
> 
> *Hats Vape*
> 
> *Klap Cake*
> 
> 
> *Hazeworks*
> 
> *Jelly Babe*
> 
> 
> *Hyp Eliquids*
> 
> *Bubblegum*
> 
> *Chocolate Milk*
> *Custard Cup*
> *Kiwi Litchi*
> *S.M.A.G / S.M.A.G Ice*
> 
> 
> *iJoy*
> 
> *Mystique Disposable Mesh Tank*
> 
> 
> *IVG Eliquids*
> 
> *Peppermint Breeze Gum*
> *Strawberry Watermelon*
> *Tropical Berry Chew*
> 
> *Just Juice *
> 
> *Apple & Pear on Ice (Salts)*
> 
> 
> *Just Like That*
> 
> *Black Betty*
> 
> *Lola's Cola*
> *Mango Fandango*
> *My Sharona*
> 
> 
> *Jozi City Vape Company*
> 
> *Bubblelicious*
> 
> *Double Apple*
> 
> 
> *Kzor*
> 
> *Frui Tea*
> 
> *Meloncholy*
> 
> 
> *LiQ-it*
> 
> *Blackcurrant Ice*
> 
> *Exotic Fruits*
> 
> 
> *Liquid Faction*
> 
> *Blackcurrant - Frozen*
> 
> *Dreamberry Solo*
> *Lime Solo*
> *Pineapple - Frozen*
> 
> 
> *Loaded E-Liquid*
> 
> *Cotton Candy Pink*
> *Strawberry Jelly Donut (200th Review)*
> 
> 
> *Lost World Eliquids*
> 
> *El Dorado Banana Custard*
> 
> 
> *Majestic Vapor*
> 
> *Ju-Long*
> *Orochi*
> *Orochi Iced Up*
> *Vasuki*
> 
> 
> *Monsta Vape*
> 
> *Red Velvet*
> *Screamo Mango*
> *Strawz Apple*
> *Zesty Grappy*
> 
> *Moreish Puff*
> 
> *Bubblegum Lollies (Salts)*
> *Sweet Popcorn*
> 
> 
> *Mr. Cloudy Baker*
> 
> *Cherry Menthol*
> *Harvest Berry*
> *Peach Gobler*
> 
> 
> *Mr. Hardwicks'*
> 
> *Apple Fizz*
> *Loopz*
> *Stroopwafel*
> 
> 
> *<null/> Eliquid*
> 
> *Creamy Pineapple*
> 
> *Lemon Cheesecake*
> *Milktart Milkshake*
> *G.O.A.T*
> 
> 
> *Nerd Factory*
> 
> *Grape Frozen*
> *No Throat Hit : Not Just Peachy*
> *Summerberries Frozen*
> 
> 
> *Nomadic Elixirs*
> 
> *Admiral*
> *Ahoy! - Review released in Vapers Publication*
> *Ahoy! (Nic Salts)*
> *Anchor*
> *Kraken*
> *Kraken (Nic Salts)*
> *Kraken Ice*
> *Madagascar*
> *Malibu*
> *Sltz : Choc Mint Ice Cream (Nic Salts)*
> *Sltz : Raspberry Custard (Nic Salts)*
> 
> 
> *Northern Craft Vapes*
> 
> *Apex*
> *Carbide (Nic Salts)*
> *Ripple*
> *Sierra (Nic Salts)*
> *Strawb*
> *Trinity*
> *Trinity Ice*
> 
> 
> *Not Another Juice Co*
> 
> *Mystical Slushie*
> *Twisted Slushie*
> 
> 
> *Over Juiced*
> 
> *Arctic Cow*
> *Murcott Sap*
> 
> 
> *Paulies Eliquid*
> 
> *Guava Ice*
> 
> 
> *Pied Piper*
> 
> *Caramel Cigar (Nic Salts)*
> 
> 
> *Prime Vape*
> 
> *Absolute Pineapple*
> 
> *Armageddon*
> *Fizzapple*
> *Fizzapple Ice - Review released in Vapers Publication*
> *Musky Husky*
> *Lemonito*
> *Mango to the Max*
> *Mango to the Max (No Mint)*
> *Passionate*
> *Pomcool*
> *Sheriff's Custard*
> *Wrath of the Grapes*
> 
> 
> *Project X *
> 
> *Nutty Cuxtard*
> 
> 
> *Psyclone *
> 
> *Citadel 22mm RDA*
> 
> 
> *Queensberry Rules *
> 
> *Low Blow Cupcake*
> 
> *Mommy's Boy Milktart*
> 
> *Rebel Revolution Vape*
> 
> *Apache Leaf MTL vs DL*
> 
> *Escobar's Beans*
> *Gupta Frozen Assets*
> *Iron Lady*
> *Ma Baker*
> *Peanut Gallery*
> 
> 
> *Riot Squad*
> 
> *Black Edition 1*
> 
> *Mango-Lime Grenade*
> *Raspberry Grenade*
> *Smashed Apple Pie*
> 
> 
> *Rubix Eliquid *
> 
> *Exotic Fruits*
> *Litchi Bang Watermelon*
> *Passion Explosion Peach*
> 
> 
> *Ruffbeard *
> 
> *Hawaiian Breeze*
> *Purple Rain*
> 
> *Ruthless*
> 
> *Antitode on Ice*
> *Ez Duz It*
> *Rage*
> 
> *Skir Skirrr on Ice (Nic Salts)*
> *Strizzy*
> 
> *Series Liquids *
> 
> *Strawberry Mini Donut*
> 
> 
> *Sickboy77 Eliquids *
> 
> *Asylum Hysteria : Coffee and Vanilla*
> 
> *Asylum Hysteria : Vanilla*
> *Asylum OCD*
> *Blackout Ice*
> *Black Raz - Limited Edition*
> *CID*
> *Cream Me*
> *Feago*
> *Five'O (MTL)*
> *Ice Cold Craft : Apple & Lychee*
> *Ice Cold Craft : Mango*
> *Ice Cold Craft : Oaked*
> *Pixie Floss*
> 
> 
> *Slick Eliquids *
> 
> *Cookie*
> 
> *Grape*
> 
> 
> *Slush Rush *
> 
> *Pink Rush*
> 
> *Smashd*
> 
> *Mizz Tasty*
> 
> 
> *Smoant *
> 
> *Karat Pod*
> 
> 
> *Snowwolf *
> 
> *Wocket Pod System*
> 
> 
> *Solt (Salts) *
> 
> *Tobacco*
> *Vanilla*
> *Menthol*
> 
> *Steamy Cauldron*
> 
> *Strawberry, Watermelon and Bubblegum on ice*
> 
> 
> *Steeped Juice*
> 
> *Cinna-Stirred*
> *Lustful Lemon*
> *Roll-In Donut*
> 
> *Strawbry Kicker*
> 
> *Sugar Rush*
> 
> *Caramel Toffee*
> 
> 
> *Tesoro Creations *
> 
> *Brain Freeze*
> *Caramel Dreams*
> *Fuzzy Nipple*
> 
> *The Mad Alchemist*
> 
> *Volka - The Boeba*
> 
> 
> *The Vape Industry*
> 
> *The Signature Collection*
> 
> 
> *Twisp*
> 
> *Arcus AIO*
> *Cola Fizz*
> *CliQ*
> *Cue Starter Kit*
> *Cumulus X AIO*
> *Fresh Bubble Tea*
> 
> 
> *Vampire Vapes*
> 
> *Koncept XIX : Heisenberg*
> 
> 
> *Vape King*
> 
> *Anti-Theft Vape Bag*
> 
> 
> *Vapeboratories *
> 
> *Drip 'n' Go : Appelkosie*
> *Drip 'n' Go : Cool Island*
> *Honey o' Cereal*
> 
> 
> *Vapour Mountain*
> 
> *Classic Cola*
> *Crème de Malva (Sigma Eliquids)*
> *Femme Fatale*
> *Juniper*
> *One (Vape Fuel)*
> *Red Pill*
> *XXX*
> 
> 
> *Vivismoke *
> 
> *Mini Ultrasonic Cleaner*
> 
> 
> *Wiener Vape co.*
> 
> *Good Boy*
> *Jelly Monster*
> 
> 
> *Wonutz*
> 
> *Cinnamon Swirl Glazed*
> 
> *Coffee Caramel Glazed*
> 
> 
> 
> *Social Media Links :*
> *Facebook *
> *Instagram*
> 
> 
> *The Vaping Chanel Insider*
> 
> *The Vape Den*





Chanelr said:


> Okay guys and girls here we go, The Vaping Chanel's first official review...
> 
> *Juice Name:* Jelly Babe
> *Manufactured By:* Hazeworks SA
> *Flavour Profile:* Powdered Jelly Candy
> *Packaging: *60ml easy dripper bottle
> *Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 2 and 4 mg
> *PG/VG Ratio:* 70 PG / 30 VG
> 
> *My Opinion and Tasting Experience*
> 
> Jelly Babe from Hazeworks SA was launched successfully on the 4th of August 2018 and I truly understand what the hype was all about.
> 
> The label has minimal graphics which makes it look elegant and the bold name catches your eye quite quickly.
> 
> When you do the finger tasting test, some juices can taste odd, too strong, very cakey, too juicy or a lot of mint. But Jelly Babe just knocks your socks off completely from the finger tasting test to vaping it and believe me you will be hooked on this flavour in no time, even if you are not a big fan of the candy flavoured juices.
> 
> To me the smell and taste is spot on if you take it and compare it to a pack of jelly babies covered in icing sugar (and yes, I did try it that way). I would use it as an ADV as the sweetness it not too overpowering.
> 
> If this does not send you on a trip down childhood memory lane, I am not sure what will.
> 
> Chances of me buying a bottle again? No doubt about it.
> 
> View attachment 144890
> 
> 
> *Devices used for this review :*
> Vaporesso Swag with tank (40W), Vaporesso Swag with Wasp Nano RDA (65W).
> 
> *Please Note :*
> _All reviews are purely based on my own opinion and is in no way influenced by any brand or person. Mod, tank, RDA and POD system used for reviews are entry level because not all new/experienced vapers can afford the high-end devices, etc._
> 
> _Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.
> 
> COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Chanel
> _


Cool and awesome，Chanel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Happy Friday peeps.
Review for today Rich Black Grape from Riot Squad.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

LeislB said:


> I taste a lot of mango in the queen of hearts tropical queen. Unfortunately I am not a mango fan so was a bit disappointed but people rave about this juice.


That's odd. I didn't get any mango and I love mango

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Ivyvape said:


> Cool and awesome，Chanel


Thanks Ivy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB

Maybe I'm just a freak, I asked them and they said it was weird because it's only used as a filler and shouldn't be prominent. Maybe I'm just super sensitive to mango?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name:* Rich Black Grape
* Manufactured By:* Riot Squad
* Flavour Profile:* Chaos of divine black grapes, offset with an understated dash of mint.
* Packaging:* 60ml Easy Dripper
* Nicotine Strength Options:* 0, 3 and 6 mg
* PG/VG Ratio:* 30PG/70VG

As I am part of the Riot Squad SA influencer team, these flavours were sent to me for review purposes (Distributed through White Snow) and this review is done on the 3mg.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

Bullet shaped bottle (patented), black in color for the Black Edition with a white, black and blue label. The label itself is very classy, with all the necessary information.

With the finger taste test, you will get the taste of the sweet black grapes and a whole lot of ice.

Upon inhale you are greeted with an overpowering taste of the juicy and rich black grapes.

With exhaling the flavour remains consistent but your tastebuds are smoothed and cooled with the mint.

I absolutely love grape flavours and with ice it is usually a winner. This flavour is a true palate twister.

Would I buy a bottle again? Absolutely.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_ iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA (single)
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (single)
Vaporesso Gen with Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_ This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Channel_

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr

Last review for the week.
King Swing from @esteamedvape.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

*Juice Name :* King Swing
* Manufactured By :* Esteamed Premium E-Liquids
* Flavour Profile :* Sweet banana split with vanilla ice cream, peanut butter caramel sauce & a chocolate drizzle.
* Packaging :* 60ml and 120ml Dripper Bottle
* Nicotine Strength Options :* 2mg
* PG/VG Ratio :* 30PG/70VG

This juice was sent to me from Esteamed for review purposes.

*My Opinion and Tasting Experience*

The label is really catchy with a gorilla in a crown, brand name, juice name and flavour description. All other necessary information is also visible.

With the fingertasting test the flavour is spot on to the full flavour description. Sweet caramel, ripe banana, bit of vanilla ice cream and a smooth peanut butter. You will also find small hints of the chocolate but not too much.

With inhale I did not get too much flavour. Little bit on the ice cream and I light hint of the caramel.

With exhale is where I really fell in love with this flavour. Old school banana split. All the flavours just swirl together on your palate. Not too sweet and the flavours don't overpower each other at all.

Everyone knows I am not a big dessert fan but this flavour is really exceptional.

Would I buy a bottle again? No doubt about it.




*Devices/Setup Used :*
_ iJust 2 with Psyclone Citadel RDA (single)
Wismec RX Gen 3 with Juggernaut RTA (single)
Innokin Proton with Smok TF Mesh Tank
Rincoe Mechman with Rebirth RDA (single)
Vaporesso Gen with Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RDA (dual)_

*Please note:*
_ This review is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company. These reviews are also not done for any financial gain.

Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Channel_

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Chanelr

2020 has been a tough year on all levels and with the worldwide pandemic I believe a lot of people were pushed to their limits. The year was full of ups and downs but we must remember even the good that came out of it.

I wish you to look forward to the upcoming year with confidence and courage, giving wings to your dreams! Live your life to the fullest extent, Happy New Year!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Happy birthday @Chanelr ! May you have a super awesome day

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

Happy birthday @Chanelr! Have a great day and a great year!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

A super happy birthday to you @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## StompieZA

Happy Birthday @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Happy Birthday @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## LeislB

Happy Birthday!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Happy Burrrrfday @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR

Gratz on your special day. Hope you only get 5/5 juices to review today.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mzr

Happy birthday to you @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chanelr

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 220066
> 
> Happy birthday @Chanelr ! May you have a super awesome day





Hooked said:


> Happy birthday @Chanelr! Have a great day and a great year!
> 
> View attachment 220071





Yuvir Punwasi said:


> A super happy birthday to you @Chanelr





StompieZA said:


> Happy Birthday @Chanelr





Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Happy Birthday @Chanelr
> 
> View attachment 220076





LeislB said:


> Happy Birthday!





DarthBranMuffin said:


> Happy Burrrrfday @Chanelr





KZOR said:


> Gratz on your special day. Hope you only get 5/5 juices to review today.
> 
> View attachment 220080





Mzr said:


> Happy birthday to you @Chanelr
> View attachment 220092




Thanks for all the special wishes

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Chanelr

Hello Ecigssa fam!
Hope everyone is doing well.
I know I have been super quiet on the review front, work has been hectic and I had to deal with some personal things.

But I promise to be back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

Today is a very special day for me. It marks the 3 years since the start of The Vaping Channel.

TVC insider article dropping tonight
We will be taking a look into Blck Flavour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

Chanelr said:


> Today is a very special day for me. It marks the 3 years since the start of The Vaping Channel.
> 
> TVC insider article dropping tonight
> We will be taking a look into Blck Flavour.
> 
> View attachment 238801



congratulations !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Here we go... First one again in a long time.
This is more of an interview/article.



*
Who is Blck Flavour?*

I am sure this is one of the most known stores/supply shops to the vaping community. Blck Flavour started in 2016 and was established with the purpose of creating a multi service platform for juice manufacturers as well as DIYers to create new flavours with concentrates from all around the world.

Blck Flavour is passionate about vaping and creative e-liquids, by providing vapers around the country with a wide range of mixing components at affordable prices.

*1. How does the mixing process work?*

The DIY (Do It Yourself) alternative method of creating your own e-liquid. Creating your own e-liquid allows you to build a flavour from scratch, by using the following ingredients: VG, PG, nic & flavour concentrates. This can be suited to your individual taste to create unique e-liquids made by you, for you. This creates the opportunity to invent new flavours. DIY is possible, economic, and simpler than you might think.

Starting from scratch can be intimidating but not to worry as there are recipes & resources available on our website and online, you are bound to find something suited to your tastes. Once you have found a recipe, make use of a recipe calculator to determine the quantities needed per base & concentrate, and get yourself some equipment which can be easily sourced through our website as well with our catered kits made for the new DIYer!

Once you have your bases, equipment, flavour concentrates and recipe, you are all set. All that is left is to add everything together!




*2. How much does the mixing cost?*

On average your mixes will come out to R1 per ml, making a 100ml bottle R100.

The costing on any DIY Mix is determined by the recipe you have chosen. Concentrates cost anything from R10 to R130 and the combination of those concentrates will determine your base cost. VG, PG & nic per ml needed will also be determined by the recipe.

*3. How long does the mixing take?
*
Mixing of e-liquids can be done in 15-30 minutes, Practice makes perfect and the better you get at mixing the more efficient you will get.

*4. What happens if you do not like the flavour after it has been mixed?
*
Mixing is experimental, and unfortunately sometimes turning your ideas into a reality can prove difficult however this can be averted by doing necessary research prior to experimentation.

Ensuring you are informed will guarantee your idea should translate into the real thing.

Mixes can be adapted slightly after you have arrived at your finished product, sometimes your e-liquid may not be exactly what you expected and may need some more sweetness, ice, or an additive.

*5. Can one bring your own recipes or only the ones from BLCK?
*
Yes, with mixing, your resources are infinite and BLCK Flavour will not limit you. We ourselves learn something new everyday and new recipes spark our curiosity.

*6. Does BLCK offer the capability to assist with flavour development?*

Surely, we are passionate about taking your recipes to the next level. If you have an idea or recipe and feel it is good but want to make it better, we can assist you with this. With our extensive knowledge and resources, we can recommend changes in the form of concentrates & additives that will influence your e-liquid for the better.

*7. If I want to mix a flavour but the percentages are a bit off, would you mix it as is or offer assistance to improve the flavour?
*
We will always offer advice based on a recipe. Our understanding of concentrates will allow us to change recipes to meet customers satisfaction.

*8. If I really like a commercial juice but want to add additional flavours, would you be able to help?
*
Adapting mixed flavours can be done on a per bottle basis, to preserve the PG/VG Ratio of the E-Liquid. We mostly make use of additives such as BLCK Ice as they can be used at low percentages but have significant effects on the end product. Nic can also be added up to 3mg to any e-liquid, anything over that, starts to affect the overall flavour of the e-liquid. While we advise against changing a commercial juice, we also understand that everyone’s taste differs.

*9. What nic strengths can you mix?
*
We can mix anything up to 18mg on freebased nic & 50mg on nic salts.

*10. What PG/VG ratio do you use?
*
The most used VG/PG Ratio is 70/30. However, you are not limited to mixing at that ratio and some recipes force you to adapt it as the flavour concentrates which are PG Based sometimes equate to 30% or more taking up all the PG space available in a mix. Leaving no room for PG Based nic. You can then either go for a 60/40 mix or use VG Based nic.

*11. Can you mix Nic Salts or MTL flavours?
*
Yes. We can adapt any recipe to fit a Nic Salt or MTL E-liquid in a safe manner. We can also adapt One Shots into High Nic Mixes as well, leaving our customers with a wide range of options.

*12. What do you need to mix at home?
*
You would require the following:
1. Base Liquids (VG, PG & Nic).
2. Flavour Concentrates or One Shots suited to your recipe or palate.
3. Mixing Equipment (Scales, Syringes, Bottles etc.)

*14. What are the dangers of mixing your own flavours at home and precautions that one should take?
*
The item of most concern when mixing is Nic. The improper use of this item can lead to a harmful outcome. We advise the following to be noted before you start mixing. We do not advise anyone to start mixing until they have done the proper research beforehand.

Not for under 18 use. Make use of gloves whenever you are handling Nic and ensure using it with the utmost accuracy. Nicotine is toxic if swallowed. Nic can be highly Addictive. Not recommended for breastfeeding or pregnant women. Keep away from children, pets, food stuff etc. Always use Gloves (Nitrile) when using Nic.

*15. How many concentrates to you currently stock?
*
We have over 1500 unique flavour concentrates with over 26 Flavour Houses from around the globe in our portfolio. We also stock a variety of professional additives such as Menthol, Sucralose & WS-23 Crystals, etc. Lab & Specialized Mixing Equipment required can also be sourced through us. Our range is ever-growing, and we are constantly adding to our range to bring our customers the widest variety of tastes.





*16. Blck Flavour has brought in the new addition to place your ‘Custom Mixing’ order online. How would this work?
*
There are 3 steps involved:

1. Add the one-shot or concentrates according to your recipe to your cart in the quantities required to mix the amount of e-liquid you would like.

2. Purchase the relevant Mix fee you would require - https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/mixing-fees

3. Purchase the relevant bottles required - https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/bottles

Once your components are together simply checkout and we will have your e-liquid mixed prior to shipping out

*17. I personally believe that the DIY side of the vape world opens so much more flavour combination possibilities, and it can get interesting. What words of advice or encouragement would you like to get across to newbie DIY enthusiasts or even the more experienced DIY vapers.
*
Mixing is an art form, you are the artist, scientist, and mixologist. Putting the world of flavour in your hands and allowing you the opportunity to create something that is 100% you. It allows you to make something that is catered to your palate and tastes. Your possibilities are endless, and we would be happy to help you along that journey every step of the way.

*18. What personally excites you about DIY mixing?
*
Creating an e-liquid that replicates something in real life, it is simply the coolest thing to take something in real life, or maybe something taken from childhood nostalgia and emulating that in the form of an e-liquid.

*19. In your opinion what is the best mod and atomizer to use for DIY?
*
In terms of a mod, pretty much any device that is 510 compatible should work fine, if you are really invested perhaps a device with Temperature Control could make things a little more interesting as vaping flavours at different temperatures can give you different flavour notes.

In terms of an atomizer I recommend a single coil RDA as it allows for easier flavour testing.
You can wick faster and easier to get through different batches or flavour profiles. Alternatively Disposable tanks can serve this purpose as well and are easier to use with a small compromise on flavour quality.




*20.Tell me a little bit more about the new additions/decor added to the store.
*
We have added Display Cabinets to feature our DIY & E-liquid selection allowing customers to view our range and inventory at their own leisure with our competent salesman ready to assist. We’ve also streamlined our mixing bar which lessens the wait time while we mix up your favourite recipe.

We have also added several DIY Tools to enrich our customers in-store experience such as a mini overhead Stirrer, Base E-liquid Pumps and a Separating Funnel. We also have a Coffee Machine offering complimentary coffee to our customers, and entertainment area for customers to occupy themselves while we put together their order.




*The TVC Verdict*

Regarding the new store layout, I really think it looks awesome and creates such an inviting atmosphere. If you just want to hang out for a bit, chat about flavours or new products on the market this is a shop I would 100% recommend visiting.

I am no mad scientist when it comes to mixing your own flavours at home and I believe it is something that takes a bit a practice and experimenting with. The guys at Blck, will go out of their way to assist you, guide you or even just offer a word of advice.

Online Ordering for Mixing/In Store Ordering for Mixing? Personally, I feel that with the current pandemic that South Africa is facing it is a really initiative for Blck to offer the option to get your DIY flavours mixed online. But also in the same breath, I would rather prefer to do this instore as it adds that personal touch to customer service.

Working in the IT world, I find it easier to communicate with a person face to face than trying to explain myself on an email. It takes years to master, but sometimes you can still get it wrong. I believe that the DIY world is pretty similar to that, but it is still fun and exciting to develop your own flavours.

And that is it for today, hope you find this article helpful.

If you have visited Blck Flavour, please drop your experience in the comments below.

Stay safe everyone!

*Useful Information:*
info@blckvapour.co.za
blackvapour@outlook.com
https://blckvapour.co.za

*Please note:*
_This is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company._

_Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.

COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Channel_

*WARNING: You need to be 18 years or older in your respective country to access and purchase from this site.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> Here we go... First one again in a long time.
> This is more of an interview/article.
> 
> View attachment 238883
> 
> *
> Who is Blck Flavour?*
> 
> I am sure this is one of the most known stores/supply shops to the vaping community. Blck Flavour started in 2016 and was established with the purpose of creating a multi service platform for juice manufacturers as well as DIYers to create new flavours with concentrates from all around the world.
> 
> Blck Flavour is passionate about vaping and creative e-liquids, by providing vapers around the country with a wide range of mixing components at affordable prices.
> 
> *1. How does the mixing process work?*
> 
> The DIY (Do It Yourself) alternative method of creating your own e-liquid. Creating your own e-liquid allows you to build a flavour from scratch, by using the following ingredients: VG, PG, nic & flavour concentrates. This can be suited to your individual taste to create unique e-liquids made by you, for you. This creates the opportunity to invent new flavours. DIY is possible, economic, and simpler than you might think.
> 
> Starting from scratch can be intimidating but not to worry as there are recipes & resources available on our website and online, you are bound to find something suited to your tastes. Once you have found a recipe, make use of a recipe calculator to determine the quantities needed per base & concentrate, and get yourself some equipment which can be easily sourced through our website as well with our catered kits made for the new DIYer!
> 
> Once you have your bases, equipment, flavour concentrates and recipe, you are all set. All that is left is to add everything together!
> 
> View attachment 238884
> 
> 
> *2. How much does the mixing cost?*
> 
> On average your mixes will come out to R1 per ml, making a 100ml bottle R100.
> 
> The costing on any DIY Mix is determined by the recipe you have chosen. Concentrates cost anything from R10 to R130 and the combination of those concentrates will determine your base cost. VG, PG & nic per ml needed will also be determined by the recipe.
> 
> *3. How long does the mixing take?
> *
> Mixing of e-liquids can be done in 15-30 minutes, Practice makes perfect and the better you get at mixing the more efficient you will get.
> 
> *4. What happens if you do not like the flavour after it has been mixed?
> *
> Mixing is experimental, and unfortunately sometimes turning your ideas into a reality can prove difficult however this can be averted by doing necessary research prior to experimentation.
> 
> Ensuring you are informed will guarantee your idea should translate into the real thing.
> 
> Mixes can be adapted slightly after you have arrived at your finished product, sometimes your e-liquid may not be exactly what you expected and may need some more sweetness, ice, or an additive.
> 
> *5. Can one bring your own recipes or only the ones from BLCK?
> *
> Yes, with mixing, your resources are infinite and BLCK Flavour will not limit you. We ourselves learn something new everyday and new recipes spark our curiosity.
> 
> *6. Does BLCK offer the capability to assist with flavour development?*
> 
> Surely, we are passionate about taking your recipes to the next level. If you have an idea or recipe and feel it is good but want to make it better, we can assist you with this. With our extensive knowledge and resources, we can recommend changes in the form of concentrates & additives that will influence your e-liquid for the better.
> 
> *7. If I want to mix a flavour but the percentages are a bit off, would you mix it as is or offer assistance to improve the flavour?
> *
> We will always offer advice based on a recipe. Our understanding of concentrates will allow us to change recipes to meet customers satisfaction.
> 
> *8. If I really like a commercial juice but want to add additional flavours, would you be able to help?
> *
> Adapting mixed flavours can be done on a per bottle basis, to preserve the PG/VG Ratio of the E-Liquid. We mostly make use of additives such as BLCK Ice as they can be used at low percentages but have significant effects on the end product. Nic can also be added up to 3mg to any e-liquid, anything over that, starts to affect the overall flavour of the e-liquid. While we advise against changing a commercial juice, we also understand that everyone’s taste differs.
> 
> *9. What nic strengths can you mix?
> *
> We can mix anything up to 18mg on freebased nic & 50mg on nic salts.
> 
> *10. What PG/VG ratio do you use?
> *
> The most used VG/PG Ratio is 70/30. However, you are not limited to mixing at that ratio and some recipes force you to adapt it as the flavour concentrates which are PG Based sometimes equate to 30% or more taking up all the PG space available in a mix. Leaving no room for PG Based nic. You can then either go for a 60/40 mix or use VG Based nic.
> 
> *11. Can you mix Nic Salts or MTL flavours?
> *
> Yes. We can adapt any recipe to fit a Nic Salt or MTL E-liquid in a safe manner. We can also adapt One Shots into High Nic Mixes as well, leaving our customers with a wide range of options.
> 
> *12. What do you need to mix at home?
> *
> You would require the following:
> 1. Base Liquids (VG, PG & Nic).
> 2. Flavour Concentrates or One Shots suited to your recipe or palate.
> 3. Mixing Equipment (Scales, Syringes, Bottles etc.)
> 
> *14. What are the dangers of mixing your own flavours at home and precautions that one should take?
> *
> The item of most concern when mixing is Nic. The improper use of this item can lead to a harmful outcome. We advise the following to be noted before you start mixing. We do not advise anyone to start mixing until they have done the proper research beforehand.
> 
> Not for under 18 use. Make use of gloves whenever you are handling Nic and ensure using it with the utmost accuracy. Nicotine is toxic if swallowed. Nic can be highly Addictive. Not recommended for breastfeeding or pregnant women. Keep away from children, pets, food stuff etc. Always use Gloves (Nitrile) when using Nic.
> 
> *15. How many concentrates to you currently stock?
> *
> We have over 1500 unique flavour concentrates with over 26 Flavour Houses from around the globe in our portfolio. We also stock a variety of professional additives such as Menthol, Sucralose & WS-23 Crystals, etc. Lab & Specialized Mixing Equipment required can also be sourced through us. Our range is ever-growing, and we are constantly adding to our range to bring our customers the widest variety of tastes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 238887
> 
> 
> *16. Blck Flavour has brought in the new addition to place your ‘Custom Mixing’ order online. How would this work?
> *
> There are 3 steps involved:
> 
> 1. Add the one-shot or concentrates according to your recipe to your cart in the quantities required to mix the amount of e-liquid you would like.
> 
> 2. Purchase the relevant Mix fee you would require - https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/mixing-fees
> 
> 3. Purchase the relevant bottles required - https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/bottles
> 
> Once your components are together simply checkout and we will have your e-liquid mixed prior to shipping out
> 
> *17. I personally believe that the DIY side of the vape world opens so much more flavour combination possibilities, and it can get interesting. What words of advice or encouragement would you like to get across to newbie DIY enthusiasts or even the more experienced DIY vapers.
> *
> Mixing is an art form, you are the artist, scientist, and mixologist. Putting the world of flavour in your hands and allowing you the opportunity to create something that is 100% you. It allows you to make something that is catered to your palate and tastes. Your possibilities are endless, and we would be happy to help you along that journey every step of the way.
> 
> *18. What personally excites you about DIY mixing?
> *
> Creating an e-liquid that replicates something in real life, it is simply the coolest thing to take something in real life, or maybe something taken from childhood nostalgia and emulating that in the form of an e-liquid.
> 
> *19. In your opinion what is the best mod and atomizer to use for DIY?
> *
> In terms of a mod, pretty much any device that is 510 compatible should work fine, if you are really invested perhaps a device with Temperature Control could make things a little more interesting as vaping flavours at different temperatures can give you different flavour notes.
> 
> In terms of an atomizer I recommend a single coil RDA as it allows for easier flavour testing.
> You can wick faster and easier to get through different batches or flavour profiles. Alternatively Disposable tanks can serve this purpose as well and are easier to use with a small compromise on flavour quality.
> 
> View attachment 238888
> 
> 
> *20.Tell me a little bit more about the new additions/decor added to the store.
> *
> We have added Display Cabinets to feature our DIY & E-liquid selection allowing customers to view our range and inventory at their own leisure with our competent salesman ready to assist. We’ve also streamlined our mixing bar which lessens the wait time while we mix up your favourite recipe.
> 
> We have also added several DIY Tools to enrich our customers in-store experience such as a mini overhead Stirrer, Base E-liquid Pumps and a Separating Funnel. We also have a Coffee Machine offering complimentary coffee to our customers, and entertainment area for customers to occupy themselves while we put together their order.
> 
> View attachment 238885
> 
> 
> *The TVC Verdict*
> 
> Regarding the new store layout, I really think it looks awesome and creates such an inviting atmosphere. If you just want to hang out for a bit, chat about flavours or new products on the market this is a shop I would 100% recommend visiting.
> 
> I am no mad scientist when it comes to mixing your own flavours at home and I believe it is something that takes a bit a practice and experimenting with. The guys at Blck, will go out of their way to assist you, guide you or even just offer a word of advice.
> 
> Online Ordering for Mixing/In Store Ordering for Mixing? Personally, I feel that with the current pandemic that South Africa is facing it is a really initiative for Blck to offer the option to get your DIY flavours mixed online. But also in the same breath, I would rather prefer to do this instore as it adds that personal touch to customer service.
> 
> Working in the IT world, I find it easier to communicate with a person face to face than trying to explain myself on an email. It takes years to master, but sometimes you can still get it wrong. I believe that the DIY world is pretty similar to that, but it is still fun and exciting to develop your own flavours.
> 
> And that is it for today, hope you find this article helpful.
> 
> If you have visited Blck Flavour, please drop your experience in the comments below.
> 
> Stay safe everyone!
> 
> *Useful Information:*
> info@blckvapour.co.za
> blackvapour@outlook.com
> https://blckvapour.co.za
> 
> *Please note:*
> _This is the views and opinion of a personal nature and by no means reflect any organisational views or stereotypes. These are honest and reliable opinions and is not sponsored by any person or company._
> 
> _Please feel free to ask any questions and share your thoughts.
> 
> COPYRIGHT PROTECTED © The Vaping Channel_
> 
> *WARNING: You need to be 18 years or older in your respective country to access and purchase from this site.*



Very interesting, thanks @Chanelr !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> Today is a very special day for me. It marks the 3 years since the start of The Vaping Channel.
> 
> TVC insider article dropping tonight
> We will be taking a look into Blck Flavour.
> 
> View attachment 238801



Congrats @Chanelr !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Hi @Chanelr 

here is your thread

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hi hi! Long time indeed 
Hope everyone is still well and keeping safe. I have been M.I.A for many difficult months, 10 to be exact due to personal reasons. The last 7 months have been particularly hard on me emotionally... But I suppose the journey must continue.

"Life is a journey that must be traveled no matter how bad the roads and accommodations."

Therefore I want to ask my supporters if I should be making my return to the vape scene?

yes  or no

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Chanelr said:


> Hi hi! Long time indeed
> Hope everyone is still well and keeping safe. I have been M.I.A for many difficult months, 10 to be exact due to personal reasons. The last 7 months have been particularly hard on me emotionally... But I suppose the journey must continue.
> 
> "Life is a journey that must be traveled no matter how bad the roads and accommodations."
> 
> Therefore I want to ask my supporters if I should be making my return to the vape scene?
> 
> yes  or no


Welcome back!Bring it ! It is a yes from me


----------



## Chanelr

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Welcome back!Bring it ! It is a yes from me


Looks like it's just you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Welcome back @Chanelr! It's a YES from me, but be warned - your reviews could disappear at some stage. That happened to me. 200 coffee reviews over 2 years have just disappeared from the forum. Nice. Makes me wonder why I bothered in the first place. I tagged @admin but never received a reply.


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> Welcome back @Chanelr! It's a YES from me, but be warned - your reviews could disappear at some stage. That happened to me. 200 coffee reviews over 2 years have just disappeared from the forum. Nice. Makes me wonder why I bothered in the first place. I tagged @admin but never received a reply.



*UPDATE*
A big thank you to @Kuhlkatz who has messaged me, explaining that the coffee reviews are still here, but the link had changed with the upgrade.


----------



## Munro31

Hooked said:


> *UPDATE*
> A big thank you to @Kuhlkatz who has messaged me, explaining that the coffee reviews are still here, but the link had changed with the upgrade.


I was wondering why I done see them anymore, I enjoyed reading them


----------



## Hooked

Munro31 said:


> I was wondering why I done see them anymore, I enjoyed reading them



Thank you @Munro31  

I haven't done any new reviews this year, as I haven't come across any new coffees in SA! I still vape coffee exclusively though: Joose - Arabica Latte. It is really an excellent coffee! Sometimes I vape Joose - Nutty Arabica. It's a bit sweeter than the Arabica and I prefer the latter. 

Apologies for derailing your thread @Chanelr !

Reactions: Like 1


----------

